#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  апология бессмертия

## Сергей Хос

Апология бессмертия индивидуальной души из уст Далай-ламы (теперь и на русском):

Совсем кратко, суть дела сводится к тому, чтО мы принимаем в качестве основы для обозначения "личность".
Если "разрушающееся собрание совокупностей", то личность иллюзорна, временна, преходяща.
*ЕС ДЛЛ:* буддизм говорит, что *личность [которая условно существует, обычное «я»] зависит от совокупностей*: она зависит от тела и ума.

Если же в качестве основы обозначения личности принять индивидуальный поток сознания, тождественый уму ясного света, следует заключить, что она вечна и неизменна.
*ЕС ДЛЛ:* нет ничего похожего, что было бы противоположно уму ясного света, и поэтому [индивидуальный] ум ясного света не заканчивается, и *личность, обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света, также не имеет конца*. Несмотря на то что привычки искажённого познания могут завершиться, нет причин прекращения ума ясного света.

По смыслу это полностью соответствует воззрениям Западных мистиков, говоривших о высшем и низшем Я человека.
Такие дела.

----------

Echo (21.10.2010), Gakusei (27.05.2012), Georgiy (18.02.2011), Pema Sonam (11.02.2011), лесник (22.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.10.2010), Чиффа (21.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Или о вечной и неуничтожимой душе

----------

Zom (21.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> [URL="http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru/archives/approaching_buddhism/world_today/what_is_self.html"]
> По смыслу это полностью соответствует воззрениям Западных мистиков, говоривших о высшем и низшем Я человека.
> Такие дела.


Западные мистики наверно не на Учении Праджняпрамиты свои знания основывали.  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (05.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Западные мистики наверно не на Учении Праджняпрамиты свои знания основывали.


Вот это и удивительно  :Smilie: 
Рассуждения Далай-ламы, кстати, исходят тоже не из Праджняпарамиты, а из Гухьясамаджи.

----------


## Dondhup

С приходом Дхармы на Запад появился шанс  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С приходом Дхармы на Запад появился шанс


У Дхармы?

----------

Aion (21.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Есть, монахи, некоторые отшельники и брахманы, занятые временами, рассуждающие о будущих временах, на сорока четырех основаниях выдвигающие различные суждения о будущих временах. Исходя же из чего и о чем говорят эти почтенные отшельники и брахманы, занятые будущими временами, рассуждающие о будущих временах, на сорока четырех основаниях выдвигающие различные суждения о будущих временах?
> 
>  Шестнадцать мнений о существовании «я» после смерти 
> (Уддхамагхатаника Саннавада) 
> 
> Есть, монахи, некоторые отшельники и брахманы, проповедующие сознание вслед за кончиной, на шестнадцати основаниях учащие, что свое «я» наделено сознанием вслед за кончиной. 
> Исходя же из чего и о чем говорят эти почтенные отшельники и брахманы, проповедующие сознание вслед за кончиной, на шестнадцати основаниях учащие, что свое «я» наделено сознанием вслед за кончиной?
> 
> «После смерти свое «я» имеет форму, свободно от недуга, наделено сознанием» – так учат они о нем. 
> ...


,)

----------

Pavel (21.10.2010), Тао (30.11.2012), Федор Ф (29.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (21.10.2010), Чиффа (21.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> "Бывает, когда у человека есть такое мнение: "Этот мир - это я. После смерти я буду постоянным, вечным, неизменным. Я буду пребывать так в течение вечности". И он слышит как Татхагата или ученик Татхагаты обучает Дхамме ради уничтожения всех воззрений о "я", решимостей, пристрастий, тенденций и одержимостей; ради прекращения всех формаций; ради оставления всех приобретений; ради окончания жажды; ради бесстрастия, прекращения, Ниббаны. Мысль приходит к нему: "Так выходит, что я буду уничтожен! Так выходит, что я исчезну! Так выходит, что я перестану существовать!" Он горюет и мучается, плачет, бьёт себя в груди, становится обезумевшим.


,)

----------

Pavel (21.10.2010), Secundus (21.10.2010), Sergio (28.10.2010), Джигме (05.12.2010), Тао (30.11.2012), Федор Ф (29.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (21.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> «Поэтому, монахи, любая форма - прошлая, будущая или настоящая; внутренняя или внешняя; грубая или утончённая; обычная или возвышенная; далёкая или близкая: каждую форму следует видеть такой, какой она есть на самом деле, за счёт правильного распознавания, так: «Это не моё. Это не моя душа. Это не то, чем я являюсь».
> Любое чувство...
> Любое восприятие...
> Любые формирователи...
> Любое сознание - прошлое, будущее или настоящее; внутреннее или внешнее; грубое или утончённое; обычное или возвышенное; далёкое и близкое: каждое сознание следует видеть таким, какое оно есть на самом деле, за счёт правильного распознавания, так: «Это не моё. Это не моя душа. Это не то, чем я являюсь». 
> Таков, монахи, ученик благородных, который разрушает и не выстраивает; который отпускает и не цепляется; который отбрасывает и не собирает; который рассеивает и не сгребает.
> И что он разрушает, а не выстраивает? Он разрушает форму и не выстраивает её. Он разрушает чувство… восприятие… формирователи… сознание и не выстраивает его. 
> И что он отпускает и к чему не цепляется? Он отпускает форму и не цепляется к ней. Он отпускает чувство… восприятие… формирователи… сознание и не цепляется к нему.
> И что он отбрасывает и не собирает? Он отбрасывает форму и не собирает её. Он отбрасывает чувство… восприятие… формирователи… сознание и не собирает его.
> ...


..

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (22.10.2010), Pavel (21.10.2010), Secundus (21.10.2010), Sergio (28.10.2010), Tong Po (22.10.2010), Дордже (21.03.2011), Нея (07.12.2010), Федор Ф (29.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (21.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ,)


Странно было бы думать, что Далай-лама все это не читал, или не считает эти сутты подлинным Словом Будды.
И тем не менее...

----------


## Joy

> теперь и на русском


Сергей, а на англицком, где прочесть этот текст?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, а на англицком, где прочесть этот текст?


На той же странице нужно перейти по ссылке

Другие языки:
Deutsch
*English*
Español
Polski

----------

Joy (21.10.2010)

----------


## Joy

> По смыслу это полностью соответствует воззрениям Западных мистиков


Скорее - воззрениям Махаяны, ведь вроде бы речь там идет о Дхармакае.

----------


## Pavel

> Вот это и удивительно


Сергей, мне кое-что непонятно в логическом построении Далай Ламы. Может быть Вы мне поможете разобраться....
Сначала Вы приводите вот такие слова ЕСДЛ:



> ЕС ДЛЛ: буддизм говорит, что личность [которая условно существует, обычное «я»] зависит от совокупностей: она зависит от тела и ума.


Мне понятно, как отсюда строится логика личности временной и приходящей.

А вот в этих словах ЕСДЛ:



> ЕС ДЛЛ: *нет ничего похожего, что было бы противоположно уму ясного света*, и *поэтому* [индивидуальный] ум ясного света не заканчивается, и личность, обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света, также не имеет конца. Несмотря на то что привычки искажённого познания могут завершиться, нет причин прекращения ума ясного света.


логика вывода о вечности личности, обусловленной умом ясного света, строится не от неизменности и следовательно "неуязвимости" такого ума, а от совершенно непонятного мне заявления о том, что "нет ничего похожего, что было бы противоположно уму ясного света". Я этого совершенно не понимаю. Об отсутствии чего именно идет речь, и почему из этого следует вечность ума ясного света?

----------

Tong Po (22.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Апология бессмертия индивидуальной души из уст Далай-ламы (теперь и на русском):
> 
> Совсем кратко, суть дела сводится к тому, чтО мы принимаем в качестве основы для обозначения "личность".
> Если "разрушающееся собрание совокупностей", то личность иллюзорна, временна, преходяща.
> *ЕС ДЛЛ:* буддизм говорит, что *личность [которая условно существует, обычное «я»] зависит от совокупностей*: она зависит от тела и ума.
> 
> Если же в качестве основы обозначения личности принять индивидуальный поток сознания, тождественый уму ясного света, следует заключить, что она вечна и неизменна.
> *ЕС ДЛЛ:* нет ничего похожего, что было бы противоположно уму ясного света, и поэтому [индивидуальный] ум ясного света не заканчивается, и *личность, обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света, также не имеет конца*. Несмотря на то что привычки искажённого познания могут завершиться, нет причин прекращения ума ясного света.
> 
> ...


Серёж, неужели ты только впервые об этом узнал?

Да, в буддизме личность условно-вечна, т.к. поток наитончайшего сознания В СВОЕЙ ПРОТЯЖЁННОСТИ непрерывен, хоть и непостоянен ПО СУТИ. Ясный свет и наитончайшая энергия УСЛОВНО существуют всегда. Но условно, а не самосуще. А что там западные мистики имели в виду... Вряд ли они учитывал буддийский принцип пустоты от самобытия, говоря о "высшем" и "низшем" "я".

----------

Lion Miller (21.10.2010), Vega (21.10.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010), Чиффа (21.10.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

> поток наитончайшего сознания В СВОЕЙ ПРОТЯЖЁННОСТИ непрерывен, хоть и непостоянен ПО СУТИ. Ясный свет и наитончайшая энергия УСЛОВНО существуют всегда.



А для чего берется эта условность/допущение? 

Например, в высшей математике, при выведении формул, теорий, мы говорим, 
возьмем величину такую-то условно равную 0, т.к. ее величина на самом деле 0,000000000000001 и это не имеет значения, не повлияет на дальнейшие вычисления, т.к. порядок других составляющих -  10 в степени 5, 10 в степени 12. 
то есть приводятся аргументация/обоснование, есть конкретная цель для чего это делается, и собственно говоря, точные вычсиления/выводы подтверждают, что условность обоснована.
а здесь?

----------


## Нико

> А для чего берется эта условность/допущение? 
> 
> Например, в высшей математике, при выведении формул, теорий, мы говорим, 
> возьмем величину такую-то условно равную 0, т.к. ее величина на самом деле 0,000000000000001 и это не имеет значения, не повлияет на дальнейшие вычисления, т.к. порядок других составляющих -  10 в степени 5, 10 в степени 12. 
> то есть приводятся аргументация/обоснование, есть конкретная цель для чего это делается, и собственно говоря, точные вычсиления/выводы подтверждают, что условность обоснована.
> а здесь?


Хм.. Математика есть условная наука, не бесполезная для человечества, конечно, но бесполезная для освобождения от страданий. Не сравнивайте математику с методами постижения двух истин в буддизме. У меня вон покойный папа был блестящим математиком, но, когда он умирал, это НИЧЕМ ЕМУ НЕ ПОМОГЛО. 

Условность просто есть, и всё. И она хорошо обоснована в прасангике. Учитесь, что ли, если хотите понять эту тему.

----------


## Zom

> Странно было бы думать, что Далай-лама все это не читал, или не считает эти сутты подлинным Словом Будды.


Скорее всего читал, но, возможно, он с этими словами Будды не согласен -)




> поток наитончайшего сознания В СВОЕЙ ПРОТЯЖЁННОСТИ непрерывен, хоть и непостоянен ПО СУТИ.


И это тоже относится к воззрению о вечной душе.

----------


## Нико

> И это тоже относится к воззрению о вечной душе.


Совершенно не относится. В буддизме, даже в низших школах, отрицается атман. Но в низших фил. школах считается, что поток сознания Будды после нирваны угасает, хотя в высших говорится о том, что он вечен. Надо понимать, что есть этот поток сознания, совершенно свободный от самосущности и постоянства по сути, хотя и постоянен по протяжённости. Ни о какой "вечной сущности", "независимой душе" не может быть  речи. См. определения сознания: ясность, познающая способность и бесформенность. Кроме того, как говорится, будды отличаются друг от друга ТОЛЬКО кармическими связями с живыми существами, больше ничем.

----------

Vega (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Совершенно не относится. В буддизме, даже в низших школах, отрицается атман.


Относится. Есть тому конкретные примеры в суттах. Например, есть история об одном брахме (жителе рупалоке), у которого возникло пагубное воззрение, что он будет жить вечно (будет существовать так неизменно, постоянно, вечно). Будде пришлось его в этом разубеждать. Такое ложное воззрение как раз относится к категории отсутствия постоянства по сути, но наличия постоянства по протяжённости. Воззрение с личностным умом, который вечно будет, как раз попадает в эту категорию неправильных воззрений.




> Но в низших фил. школах считается, что поток сознания Будды после нирваны угасает, хотя в высших говорится о том, что он вечен.


-) В таком случае высшие следует считать низшими, а не наоборот ,)

----------

Федор Ф (29.10.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> свободный от самосущности и постоянства по сути, хотя и постоянен по протяжённости.


Это как?

----------


## До

> свободный от самосущности и постоянства по сути, хотя и постоянен по протяжённости.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Это как?


Ровно 1 метр.

----------

Svarog (21.10.2010), Tseten (21.10.2010), куру хунг (21.10.2010), Леонид Ш (21.10.2010), лесник (22.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (27.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Относится. Есть тому конкретные примеры в суттах. Например, есть история об одном брахме (жителе рупалоке), у которого возникло пагубное воззрение, что он будет жить вечно (будет существовать так неизменно, постоянно, вечно). Будде пришлось его в этом разубеждать. Такое ложное воззрение как раз относится к категории отсутствия постоянства по сути, но наличия постоянства по протяжённости. Воззрение с личностным умом, который вечно будет, как раз попадает в эту категорию неправильных воззрений.


Тут нет никакого противоречия с суттами. Личностное, индивидуальное "я" не может жить вечно, оно умрёт со смертью тела. Но просто-"я" продолжит своё существование. Нужно просто хорошо врубиться, что это за просто номинальное "я".




> -) В таком случае высшие следует считать низшими, а не наоборот ,)


Каждый считает высшим то, что считает.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010)

----------


## До

> Совсем кратко, суть дела сводится к тому, чтó мы принимаем в качестве основы для обозначения "личность".
> 
> Если "разрушающееся собрание совокупностей", то личность иллюзорна, временна, преходяща.
> 
> *Если же в качестве основы обозначения личности принять индивидуальный поток сознания, ..., следует заключить, что она вечна и неизменна.*


На самом деле это всего лишь игра слов.

Можно ли назвать непостоянство постоянным? "Непостоянствно постоянно" - так сказать можно. Теперь можно считать, что непостоянство, это постоянный объект? Нельзя, так как непостоянство постоянно по своей сути. Но так можно _говорить_, так как язык типа позволяет. Но смысл у фразы "непостоянство постоянно" все равно "непостоянство без исключения". Вот это "без исключения" это и есть то "постоянно" в новой переформулировке, и именно такой несет смысл. Непостоянтсво без исключения уже не так постоянно правда?

Альтернативный вариант понимания -  характеристики "постоянство" у непостоянства нет, так как это было бы логическое противоречие, т.е. логическая ошибка, т.е. ошибка и глупость.




> следует заключить, что она вечна и неизменна


Допустим река постоянно меняется, _следует_ ли заключить, что река вечна и неизменна? Очевидно, не следует.




> в качестве основы обозначения личности принять индивидуальный поток сознания


На счет принятия личностью изменчивого потока сознания. Изменчивое - страдание, монахи? Да, страдание. Страдание, это "я", монахи? Нет. Принимать изменчивый поток сознания за личность, это все равно, что принимать вечное страдание за личность.

----------

Zom (21.10.2010), Леонид Ш (21.10.2010), Тао (30.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010), Ярославна (22.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Тут нет никакого противоречия с суттами. Личностное, индивидуальное "я" не может жить вечно, оно умрёт со смертью тела. Но просто-"я" продолжит своё существование. Нужно просто хорошо врубиться, что это за просто номинальное "я".


Ага, понятно. А, кстати, какое из 16 этерналистических воззрений вы считаете самым правильным? -)

----------


## Нико

> Принимать изменчивый поток сознания за личность, это все равно, что принимать вечное страдание за личность.


Поправочка. За личность принимается соединение сознания и тела, при жизни -- это грубые сознание и тело, в развоплощённом состоянии -- тонкие сознание и тело, которые при достижении просветления преобразуются в Дхармакаю и Рупакаю. Но это уже из области тантры, в которую не все тут верят.  :Cry:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Серёж, неужели ты только впервые об этом узнал?


Конечно, не впервые. Просто это понимание нечасто встречается выраженным в столь прямой и ясной форме.
Поэтому и запостил.
А то ведь как попытаешься своими словами сказать нечто подобное - живьем съедят буддисты-то правоверные.




> условно, а не самосуще.


Одно из определений самосущести - опора на самого себя.
Так вот, изначальный ум ясного света не имеет иной опоры, кроме самого себя, своего собственного предшествующего момента, и *в этом смысле* о нем можно говорить как о "самосущем".
В отличие от "обычного" ума, который возникает взаимозависимо вместе с восприятиями и  понятиями, то бишь является "викальпирующим". Вот это викальпирование и образует "самость", ложное, "низшее" Я.
Поэтому в сутрах Праджняпарамиты предлагается породить "неоприающийся" ум, ум, "не пребывающий в признаках" Это и есть изначальный ум ясного света.
Можно сказать, что "обычный" ум отравлен ядом самости, а ум ясного света - нет. В этом главное отличие, поэтому его и называют "умом будды", изначальной пробужденностью и т.д.




> Вряд ли они учитывал буддийский принцип пустоты от самобытия, говоря о "высшем" и "низшем" "я".


Вряд ли они говорили на привычном нам, буддистам, языке (котрый мы сами же и создаем). Но высшее Я в их понимании, совершенно лишено самости. Что это значит на самом деле - еще предстоит разобраться.
Это, кстати, одно из проявлений активности бодхисаттвы - понимать категории культуры, в которой живешь.

----------

куру хунг (21.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> На самом деле это всего лишь игра слов.


Ну, с игрой слов здесь даже слишком богато для одного предложения... Мне вообще смысл таких речевых оборотов где-то видится в области коанов: "нет ничего похожего, что было бы противоположно..." [объекту рассмотрения] "... и поэтому..." [отсюда следует или по этой причине возникает?]...

Разъяснения так и не последовало, хотя обсуждение явно развивается так, как если бы всем все было ясно и понятно...  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> логика вывода о вечности личности, обусловленной умом ясного света, строится не от неизменности и следовательно "неуязвимости" такого ума, а от совершенно непонятного мне заявления о том, что "нет ничего похожего, что было бы противоположно уму ясного света". Я этого совершенно не понимаю. Об отсутствии чего именно идет речь, и почему из этого следует вечность ума ясного света?


Прочтите внимательно статью целиком, она небольшая. Там есть разъяснение, что значит "нет ничего похожего". Лучше, правда, на английском, где есть перекрестные ссылки.

----------


## Pavel

> Ясный свет и наитончайшая энергия УСЛОВНО существуют всегда.


Странно, всегда считал, что ясный свет как раз безусловно существует, потому и вечен....

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На самом деле это всего лишь игра слов.


Все слова - игра, лишь понимание реально, но оно и невербально при этом.
Поэтому вопрос лишь в том, к какому пониманию ведет именно данная игра слов.
Кроме того, для разных людей, чтобы они могли достичь своего собственного понимания, актуального для их текущего воплощения, необходима разная игра слов, оттого Благословенный и предложил своим последователям 84 000 учений.
Просто это, наверное, не Ваша игра, только и всего. Не стоит расстраиваться.

----------

Alekk (21.10.2010), куру хунг (21.10.2010), Нико (21.10.2010), Ондрий (27.05.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Поправочка. За личность принимается соединение сознания и тела, при жизни -- это грубые сознание и тело, в развоплощённом состоянии -- тонкие сознание и тело


Неправда. За личность может приниматься что угодно. Даже некое абстрактное я, находящееся вне 5-совокупностей. 

А насчёт того, что мол только грубое сознание можно принять за я - это тоже неверно. Вот Будда говорит же:




> *Любое* сознание - прошлое, будущее или настоящее; внутреннее или внешнее; грубое или *утончённое*; обычное или *возвышенное*; далёкое и близкое: каждое сознание следует видеть таким, _какое оно есть на самом деле_, за счёт правильного распознавания, так: «Это не моё. Это не моя душа. Это не то, чем я являюсь».
> 
> Из Кхаджания сутты.

----------

AlexТ (22.10.2010), Pavel (21.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> ]Конечно, не впервые. Просто это понимание нечасто встречается выраженным в столь прямой и ясной форме.
> Поэтому и запостил.
> А то ведь как попытаешься своими словами сказать нечто подобное - живьем съедят буддисты-то правоверные.



Так они и словам Его Святейшества не верят, судя по всему... Я-то об этом постоянно слышу на Его учениях в Дхарамсале.




> Одно из определений самосущести - опора на самого себя.
> Так вот, изначальный ум ясного света не имеет иной опоры, кроме самого себя, своего собственного предшествующего момента, и *в этом смысле* о нем можно говорить как о "самосущем".


Если ум зависит от своего предшествующего момента, то это называется "зависимость целого от частей". Кроме того, ясный свет зависит от обозначения, ведь, если бы не было такой условности, такого понятия, где его было бы искать? Не пракрити же это. Кстати, в известной тебе книге "Махамудра Гелуг-Кагью" ЕС Далай-лама об этом говорит. Разумеется, он сравнивает это воззрение с несколько отличным воззрением дзогчен, но как-то ухитряется их примирить между собой. Не процитирую, т.к. книги на англ. яз. нет под руой.   





> В отличие от "обычного" ума, который возникает взаимозависимо вместе с восприятиями и  понятиями, то бишь является "викальпирующим". Вот это викальпирование и образует "самость", ложное, "низшее" Я.
> Поэтому в сутрах Праджняпарамиты предлагается породить "неоприающийся" ум, ум, "не пребывающий в признаках" Это и есть изначальный ум ясного света.
> Можно сказать, что "обычный" ум отравлен ядом самости, а ум ясного света - нет. В этом главное отличие, поэтому его и называют "умом будды", изначальной пробужденностью и т.д.


Понятно, что ясный свет ни чем не отравлен. Но при этом в "Алмазной сутре" говорится, что "Татхагаты нет, и пр. ". Если нет Татхагаты, откуда быть ясному свету (независимому)?





> Вряд ли они говорили на привычном нам, буддистам, языке (котрый мы сами же и создаем). Но высшее Я в их понимании, совершенно лишено самости. Что это значит на самом деле - еще предстоит разобраться.
> Это, кстати, одно из проявлений активности бодхисаттвы - понимать категории культуры, в которой живешь.


Т.е. ты говоришь о мистической православной культуре, или о какой? Его Святейшество всё время подчёркивает, что принцип бессамостности-бессущностности свойственен только буддизму. Может, ему не хватает знаний других культур, тогда, что ли?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Неправда. За личность может приниматься что угодно. Даже некое абстрактное я, находящееся вне 5-совокупностей.



Я говорила о том, как "я" понимается в БУДДИЙСКИХ ШКОЛАХ. Насколько мне известно, ни одна из них не признаёт "я", существующее ВНЕ совокупностей.




> А насчёт того, что мол только грубое сознание можно принять за я - это тоже неверно. Вот Будда говорит же:


Будда здесь говорит о не-"я" с точки зрения отсутствия у "я" независимого бытия. Но Вы можете, конечно, трактовать это как угодно. Невежда Нико получала об этом комментарии от своих учителей, на протяжении многих лет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если ум зависит от своего предшествующего момента, то это называется "зависимость целого от частей". Кроме того, ясный свет зависит от обозначения, ведь, если бы не было такой условности, такого понятия, где его было бы искать?


Это так же, как с пространством и Нирваной - они есть относительная истина как обозначение и абсолютная - в, скажем так, "собственном смысле".




> Кстати, в известной тебе книге "Махамудра Гелуг-Кагью" ЕС Далай-лама об этом говорит.


Да, он там говорит, что ригпа не имеет иной опоры, кроме самого себя.
Это, кстати, каким-то образом должно быть связано с воззрением о том, что ум не видит самого себя. То есть высшее сознание не должно быть рефлектирующим ни в каком смысле, иначе оно не будет абсолютным.




> Понятно, что ясный свет ни чем не отравлен. Но при этом в "Алмазной сутре" говорится, что "Татхагаты нет, и пр. ". Если нет Татхагаты, откуда быть ясному свету (независимому)?


Да просто мы в нашем состоянии ВСЕ рассматриваем на уровне относительной истины, а абсолютная для нас - только понятие. Если же говорить с т.зр. Пробужденного, это не так.
оэтому при всякой попытке говорить с этого, высшего, уровня, возникает видимость противоречия.
В этом, кстати, причина отсутствия взимопонимания с Тхеравадой (которая во многом сходна с Хинаяной, там та же проблема).
В сутрах Первого поворота изолжение идет с т.зр. обыденного сознания, поэтому для них всякая попытка высказаться с другого уровня понимания выглядит как ересь.




> Т.е. ты говоришь о мистической православной культуре, или о какой?


Нет, Западная мистическая традиция - это, например, Рейнские мистики (Майстер Экхарт и прочие). Но это только "вершина айсберга".




> Его Святейшество всё время подчёркивает, что принцип бессамостности-бессущностности свойственен только буддизму. Может, ему не хватает знаний других культур, тогда, что ли?


Да он этого и не скрывает, и всегда не прочь поучиться, узнать новое. Например, о многих современных физиках, с которыми ему довелось встречаться, он говорит как о своих учителях.
Это вообще, похоже, тенденция. Недавноя я где-то прочел, что Кармапа пригласил университетского преподавателя чтобы прослушать курс Западной философии. Вот прослушает и расскажет нам, чем аристотелевская "чтойность" отличается от буддийского ngo bo. Или, может, это по смыслу одно и то же.
Признак бодхисаттвы - открытый ум. А считать себя "святее Папы" - это от неофитства, чем многие "правоверные буддисты" частенько грешат.

----------

Alekk (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010), Ярославна (22.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Я говорила о том, как "я" понимается в БУДДИЙСКИХ ШКОЛАХ. Насколько мне известно, ни одна из них не признаёт "я", существующее ВНЕ совокупностей.


Почитайте палийский канон. Убедитесь сами. К тому же, во времена Будды, если вы не знаете, не было буддийских школ. Были многочисленные брахманы и отшельники с самыми изощрёнными взглядами о личности, эго, душе и т.п.



> Будда здесь говорит о не-"я" с точки зрения отсутствия у "я" независимого бытия. Но Вы можете, конечно, трактовать это как угодно. Невежда Нико получала об этом комментарии от своих учителей, на протяжении многих лет.


Будда говорит что сознание не является вами, потому что изменчиво, страдательно, безлично и подвержено уничтожению. А чтобы не быть невеждой - читайте лекции Будды, а не его учеников. Он сам так советовал.

----------

AlexТ (22.10.2010), Тао (01.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Это так же, как с пространством и Нирваной - они есть относительная истина как обозначение и абсолютная - в, скажем так, "собственном смысле".


Это с каких же пор пространство стало "абсолютной истиной в собственном смысле"? Эти два феномена причисляются к постоянным явлениям, но пространство, в отличие от нирваны, нигде не называется абсолютом. 




> Да, он там говорит, что ригпа не имеет иной опоры, кроме самого себя.
> Это, кстати, каким-то образом должно быть связано с воззрением о том, что ум не видит самого себя. То есть высшее сознание не должно быть рефлектирующим ни в каком смысле, иначе оно не будет абсолютным.


Мне почему-то запомнилось из этой книги, что ригпа тоже зависимое явление -- от мысленного обозначения. Или я ошибаюсь?




> Да просто мы в нашем состоянии ВСЕ рассматриваем на уровне относительной истины, а абсолютная для нас - только понятие. Если же говорить с т.зр. Пробужденного, это не так.
> оэтому при всякой попытке говорить с этого, высшего, уровня, возникает видимость противоречия.
> В этом, кстати, причина отсутствия взимопонимания с Тхеравадой (которая во многом сходна с Хинаяной, там та же проблема).
> В сутрах Первого поворота изолжение идет с т.зр. обыденного сознания, поэтому для них всякая попытка высказаться с другого уровня понимания выглядит как ересь.


Согласна. Но именно эту видимость противоречия и устраняет воззрение прасангиков, где, для постижения ВОЗЗРЕНИЯ, нужно в своём уме постичь непротиворечивость пустоты и взаимозависимого возникновения, т.е. двух истин.



> Нет, Западная мистическая традиция - это, например, Рейнские мистики (Майстер Экхарт и прочие). Но это только "вершина айсберга".


А низ айсберга в чём?




> Да он этого и не скрывает, и всегда не прочь поучиться, узнать новое. Например, о многих современных физиках, с которыми ему довелось встречаться, он говорит как о своих учителях.
> Это вообще, похоже, тенденция. Недавноя я где-то прочел, что Кармапа пригласил университетского преподавателя чтобы прослушать курс Западной философии. Вот прослушает и расскажет нам, чем аристотелевская "чтойность" отличается от буддийского ngo bo. Или, может, это по смыслу одно и то же.


Ну вот, прослушает и просветит Далай-ламу...




> Признак бодхисаттвы - открытый ум. А считать себя "святее Папы" - это от неофитства, чем многие "правоверные буддисты" частенько грешат.


Я тоже за открытый ум. Святее Папы себя не считаю, но... доверяю тому, что говорит Далай-лама. Безоговорчно, причём. Наверное, это мой грех...

----------


## Zom

Полезно по теме:

Дуккха Анагата сутта (СН 32.1723)




> Монахи, глаз будет страдателен в будущем. Ухо, нос, язык, тело, сознание будут страдательны в будущем. Монахи, обученный ученик благородных, видя это так, отворачивается от глаза, от носа, от языка, от тела, от сознания. Отвернувшись, он теряет интерес. Потеряв интерес, он освобождается. И тогда возникает знание: "Рождение уничтожено, святая жизнь прожита, нет чего-то, что нужно было бы ещё сделать в этом мире".

----------


## Нико

> ]Почитайте палийский канон. Убедитесь сами. К тому же, во времена Будды, если вы не знаете, не было буддийских школ. Были многочисленные брахманы и отшельники с самыми изощрёнными взглядами о личности, эго, душе и т.п.


Т.е. в палийском каноне "я", существующее отдельно от скандх, ПРИЗНАЁТСЯ? 




> Будда говорит что сознание не является вами, потому что изменчиво, страдательно, безлично и подвержено уничтожению. А чтобы не быть невеждой - читайте лекции Будды, а не его учеников. Он сам так советовал.


Вы знаете, Будда дал столько учений, и они были такими разными, даже противоречивыми, что я, наверное, запуталась бы, читая одни сутты. Мне ближе комментарии к Слову Будды традиции Махаяны. Вам, видимо, ближе другое. "Сознание подвержено уничтожению".... Если оно и правда уничтожится, достигать просветления для меня лично не имеет смысла. Обретя нирвану, впасть в полное небытие.... Это не моя цель. Я больше верю мастерам, которые говорят, что после просветления, наоборот, у нас появится способность в полной мере помогать живым существам, не впадая в блаженство собственного покоя. 

Но...каждому -- своё....И вообще эти "междушкольные" перепалки не имеют никакого смысла. Я признаю Тхераваду как основное учение, но при этом признаю и Махаяну, а вот тхеравадины её не признают.

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. в палийском каноне "я", существующее отдельно от скандх, ПРИЗНАЁТСЯ?


В палийском каноне никакое "Я" вообще не признаётся. Все феномены *без исключения* Будда рассматривает как безличные. Но в каноне зафиксировано одно из ложных воззрений о том, что "я" существует вне скандх. Это к тому, что не надо думать, будто бы такого воззрения у человека быть не может в принципе.




> Вы знаете, Будда дал столько учений, и они были такими разными, даже противоречивыми, что я, наверное, запуталась бы, читая одни сутты.


Как раз наоборот - если бы вы прочитали все сутты канона, то у вас сложилось бы очень полноценное и непротиворечивое воззрение.




> Мне ближе комментарии к Слову Будды традиции Махаяны.


То есть слова Будды для вас менее авторитетны, как выходит. Никогда не понимал, как можно быть учеником Будды и при этом не обращать внимания на слова самого же Учителя. Тем более что сам Будда сделал пророчество на сей счёт:

И ещё, в будущем появятся монахи, не развитые в теле, не развитые в нравственности, не развитые в уме, не развитые в мудрости. Они, будучи не развитыми в теле... нравственности... уме... мудрости - не будут слушать, когда декламируются беседы, что являются словами Татхагаты - глубокие, совершенные, превосходящие все иные, связанные с пустотностью. Они не будут склонять к ним ухо, не будут утверждать свои сердца в их познании, не будут считать, что эти учения стоит постичь и практиковать. Но вместо этого они будут слушать, когда декламируются беседы, что являются книжными работами - трудами поэтов, что изящны в звучании и изящны в риторике, трудами чужаков, словами учеников. Они будут склонять к ним ухо. Они будут утверждать свои сердца в их познании. Они будут считать, что эти учения стоит постичь и практиковать.




> "Сознание подвержено уничтожению".... Если оно и правда уничтожится, достигать просветления для меня лично не имеет смысла. Обретя нирвану, впасть в полное небытие.... Это не моя цель.


Как раз имеет смысл, потому что иначе сансара для вас не закончится никогда. Именно в этом и самая глубина учения Будды. Именно поэтому он не хотел вначале никого учить. Слишком сложно для принятия, слишком большая жажда к существованию. А если человек не хочет менять своих воззрений в правильную сторону даже на интеллектуальном, поверхностном уровне - то нет никакой возможности для него освободиться при достижении каких-то глубинных медитативных состояний, которые как раз и переживаются как "вечное сверхмирское блаженство". Именно здесь и застряли Алара Калама и Удакка Рамапутта. От просветления их отделяло лишь неправильное воззрение. Всё остальное у них уже было развито.

И ещё - "полное небытие" есть лишь тогда, когда есть "Вы".

----------

Pavel (21.10.2010), Tong Po (22.10.2010), Нагфа (21.10.2010), Тао (01.12.2012), Федор Ф (29.10.2010), Фил (17.10.2011), Читтадхаммо (21.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Тут нет никакого противоречия с суттами. Личностное, индивидуальное "я" не может жить вечно, оно умрёт со смертью тела. Но просто-"я" продолжит своё существование. Нужно просто хорошо врубиться, что это за просто номинальное "я".


Так в чём же тогда разница с душой, например, христиан? Они практически так же описывают свою душу.

----------


## Нико

> В палийском каноне никакое "Я" вообще не признаётся. Все феномены *без исключения* Будда рассматривает как безличные. Но в каноне зафиксировано одно из ложных воззрений о том, что "я" существует вне скандх. Это к тому, что не надо думать, будто бы такого воззрения у человека быть не может в принципе.



Ну, конечно же, могут быть разные ложные воззрения, и есть даже....А под "безличностью" феноменов Вы подразумеваете что -- их полное отсутствие?



> Как раз наоборот - если бы вы прочитали все сутты канона, то у вас сложилось бы очень полноценное и непротиворечивое воззрение.



А Вы прочитали весь палийский канон? На каком языке? Сорадуюсь. А санскритский канон не читали?




> То есть слова Будды для вас менее авторитетны, как выходит. Никогда не понимал, как можно быть учеником Будды и при этом не обращать внимания на слова самого же Учителя. Тем более что сам Будда сделал пророчество на сей счёт:


Нет, конечно же, Гуру Будда Шакьямуни -- первейший Учитель. Но...Лично мне требуются комментарии на Его слова, чтобы не запутаться. 




> ]И ещё, в будущем появятся монахи, не развитые в теле, не развитые в нравственности, не развитые в уме, не развитые в мудрости. Они, будучи не развитыми в теле... нравственности... уме... мудрости - не будут слушать, когда декламируются беседы, что являются словами Татхагаты - глубокие, совершенные, превосходящие все иные, связанные с пустотностью. Они не будут склонять к ним ухо, не будут утверждать свои сердца в их познании, не будут считать, что эти учения стоит постичь и практиковать. Но вместо этого они будут слушать, когда декламируются беседы, что являются книжными работами - трудами поэтов, что изящны в звучании и изящны в риторике, трудами чужаков, словами учеников. Они будут склонять к ним ухо. Они будут утверждать свои сердца в их познании. Они будут считать, что эти учения стоит постичь и практиковать.


Да.... Сильны Вы в цитатах. Но я не монах, во-первых, а, во-вторых, не считаю учения Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, земного воплощения Авалокитешвары, "словами чужака и трудами поэтов".  Кроме того, есть ряд других цитат, из махаянских сутр и Ваджраяны, которые я могла бы привести Вам в этой связи. Но, поскольку для Вас это чуждо, не стану.  


Как раз имеет смысл, потому что иначе сансара для вас не закончится никогда. Именно в этом и самая глубина учения Будды. Именно поэтому он не хотел вначале никого учить. Слишком сложно для принятия, слишком большая жажда к существованию. А если человек не хочет менять своих воззрений в правильную сторону даже на интеллектуальном, поверхностном уровне - то нет никакой возможности для него освободиться при достижении каких-то глубинных медитативных состояний, которые как раз и переживаются как "вечное сверхмирское блаженство". Именно здесь и застряли Алара Калама и Удакка Рамапутта. От просветления их отделяло лишь неправильное воззрение. Всё остальное у них уже было развито.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Нико

> Так в чём же тогда разница с душой, например, христиан? Они практически так же описывают свою душу.


В христианстве "душа" обладает тремя свойствами -- единством (неделимостью), независимостью и постоянством. Это отрицается в буддизме, где простое "я" делимо, зависимо и непостоянно.

----------


## Нико

> Как раз имеет смысл, потому что иначе сансара для вас не закончится никогда.


А я думала, что сансара кончается с окончанием клеш и страдания, а не с угасанием сознания.




> Именно в этом и самая глубина учения Будды. Именно поэтому он не хотел вначале никого учить. Слишком сложно для принятия, слишком большая жажда к существованию


.

Слишком сложно для принятия -- да. Слишком большая жажда к САНСАРИЧЕСКОМУ существованию -- да. Но не к существованию вообще. Потому что можно и нужно существовать для других существ. Будда об этом думал, когда кальпами практиковал путь бодхисаттвы. Вы будете это отрицать? 





> А если человек не хочет менять своих воззрений в правильную сторону даже на интеллектуальном, поверхностном уровне - то нет никакой возможности для него освободиться при достижении каких-то глубинных медитативных состояний, которые как раз и переживаются как "вечное сверхмирское блаженство". Именно здесь и застряли Алара Калама и Удакка Рамапутта. От просветления их отделяло лишь неправильное воззрение. Всё остальное у них уже было развито.


Вот об этом и речь.



> И ещё - "полное небытие" есть лишь тогда, когда есть "Вы".


А если меня нет, и поток сознания угас, то это "не полное небытие", что ли?

----------


## Secundus

> ...Апология бессмертия индивидуальной души[/URL] из уст Далай-ламы (теперь и на русском):
> ...*ЕС ДЛЛ:* нет ничего похожего, что было бы противоположно уму ясного света, и поэтому [индивидуальный] ум ясного света не заканчивается, и *личность, обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света, также не имеет конца*. Несмотря на то что привычки искажённого познания могут завершиться, нет причин прекращения ума ясного света.


насколько я понял, определение "индивидуальный" ставит сам Берзин, ЕСДЛ такого слова не употребляет. 
В связи с чем вопрос, можно ли говорить об индивидуальном уме ясного света ?
И если нет, то можно ли тогда говорить об индивидуальности я\личности, освещаемой этим умом ?

----------

Joy (22.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> насколько я понял, определение "индивидуальный" ставит сам Берзин, ЕСДЛ такого слова не употребляет. 
> В связи с чем вопрос, можно ли говорить об индивидуальном уме ясного света ?
> И если нет, то можно ли тогда говорить об индивидуальности я\личности, освещаемой этим умом ?


Говорится, что индивидуальные потоки сознания не соприкасаются между собой и после просветления не сливаются в единый компот.

----------

Dmitridorje (21.10.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.10.2010), Сергей Хос (21.10.2010), Такович (24.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> В христианстве "душа" обладает тремя свойствами -- единством (неделимостью), независимостью и постоянством. Это отрицается в буддизме, где простое "я" делимо, зависимо и непостоянно.


Так чем от "тонкого я" отличается? От "ясного света" и т.п.?

Душа в христианстве неделима. Ясный свет как я понимаю тоже.
Душа обладает независимостью. Обсуждаемые "тонкие я" - тоже.
Душа постоянна с т.з. христиан "Тонкое " тоже.

----------

Фил (17.10.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Так чем от "тонкого я" отличается? От "ясного света" и т.п.?
> 
> Душа в христианстве неделима. Ясный свет как я понимаю тоже.
> Душа обладает независимостью. Обсуждаемые "тонкие я" - тоже.
> Душа постоянна с т.з. христиан "Тонкое " тоже.


Постойте, не гоните коней...

Ясный свет делим, зависим и непостоянен. Это моё мнение, вынесенное из изучения прасангики. Если Вы со мной говорите сейчас, то вот -- моё представление об этом. Так же, как я выслушиваю и Ваши представления.

----------


## Топпер

> Постойте, не гоните коней...
> 
> Ясный свет делим, зависим и непостоянен.


Т.е. зависит от причин и условий?

----------

Pavel (21.10.2010), Tong Po (22.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Слишком большая жажда к САНСАРИЧЕСКОМУ существованию -- да.


Мне кажется, что жажда к НИРВАНИЧЕСКОМУ существованию еще больше и распространеннее.

----------

лесник (22.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Ну, конечно же, могут быть разные ложные воззрения, и есть даже....А под "безличностью" феноменов Вы подразумеваете что -- их полное отсутствие?


Если бы я подразумевал их полное отсутствие, то как же в таком случае я мог бы говорить о "феномене" ?




> А Вы прочитали весь палийский канон? На каком языке? Сорадуюсь. А санскритский канон не читали?


Скажем так, прочитал практически всё, что доступно в переводах на английский язык - а доступно ну может процентов 80% сутт. И самое интересное, что несмотря на то, что в каноне очень много сутт - большинство из них посвящены теме безличности, страдательности и непостоянства тела и сознания. Нет никаких сомнений в том, что это была архи-важная тема учения Будды, вот почему в каноне *сотни* сутт практически об одном и том же.




> Нет, конечно же, Гуру Будда Шакьямуни -- первейший Учитель. Но...Лично мне требуются комментарии на Его слова, чтобы не запутаться.


Комментарии могут ошибаться.




> Да.... Сильны Вы в цитатах. Но я не монах, во-первых, а, во-вторых, не считаю учения Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, земного воплощения Авалокитешвары, "словами чужака и трудами поэтов".


Но ведь вполне можете считать его учеником Будды. А это тоже относится к категории "не слова Будды".




> Слишком сложно для принятия -- да. Слишком большая жажда к САНСАРИЧЕСКОМУ существованию -- да. Но не к существованию вообще.


Вы видимо не знаете, что существование и сансара - это вещи одинаковые. Само понятие "существование" происходит от слова "существо". Одно без другого невозможно. А Будда объясняет, что "существо" - это когда есть жажда, которая и конструирует совокупности. Соответственно с прекращением "существа" (т.е. распадом совокупностей и уничтожением жажды) прекращается и "существование".




> А если меня нет, и поток сознания угас, то это "не полное небытие", что ли?


Бытие и небытие - это концепции, строящиеся на фундаменте вашего эго. Не более того.

Достопочтенный Каччаяна Готта подошёл к Благословенному и, по прибытии, поклонившись ему, сел рядом. Затем он обратился к Благословенному: «Господин - «Правильные Взгляды, Правильные Взгляды» - так говорят. До какой степени [говорится, что это] Правильные Взгляды?» 
«В целом, Каччаяна, этот мир зиждется на противоположных [воззрениях] о существовании и не-существовании (бытии и небытии). Когда человек видит возникновение мира так как есть [на самом деле] правильной мудростью, то [взгляда] «не существование» по отношению к миру у него не возникает. Когда он видит прекращение мира так как есть правильной мудростью, [взгляда] «существование» по отношению к миру у него не возникает.

Подробнее... >>>

----------

лесник (22.10.2010), Фил (17.10.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. зависит от причин и условий?


Зависит не от причин и условий, а от мысленного обозначения -- самого тонкого вида взаимозависимости в прасангике.

----------

Такович (24.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется, что жажда к НИРВАНИЧЕСКОМУ существованию еще больше и распространеннее.


ВАМ кажется....

----------


## Нико

> Если бы я подразумевал их полное отсутствие, то как же в таком случае я мог бы говорить о "феномене" ?


Действительно. А тогда что Вы подразумевете?




> Скажем так, прочитал практически всё, что доступно в переводах на английский язык - а доступно ну может процентов 80% сутт. И самое интересное, что несмотря на то, что в каноне очень много сутт - большинство из них посвящены теме безличности, страдательности и непостоянства тела и сознания. Нет никаких сомнений в том, что это была архи-важная тема учения Будды, вот почему в каноне *сотни* сутт практически об одном и том же.


Не сомневаюсь, что это -- архиважно.




> Комментарии могут ошибаться.


Т.е. Тенгьюр полон ошибок?




> Но ведь вполне можете считать его учеником Будды. А это тоже относится к категории "не слова Будды".


Он -- истинный ученик Будды, опирающийся на Его Слова. 




> Вы видимо не знаете, что существование и сансара - это вещи одинаковые. Само понятие "существование" происходит от слова "существо". Одно без другого невозможно. А Будда объясняет, что "существо" - это когда есть жажда, которая и конструирует совокупности. Соответственно с прекращением "существа" (т.е. распадом совокупностей и уничтожением жажды) прекращается и "существование".


Будда -- не существо? Т.е. Его не существует? Ну да, ушёл в нирвану, перестал существовать... И забыл о том, что живые существа нуждаются в спасении и освобождении... Типа, дал учение, вошедшее в палийский канон, а дальше -- поступайте как хотите, освобождайтесь сами. Для меня это -- противоречие с Его всеобъемлющим состраданием. 




> Бытие и небытие - это концепции, строящиеся на фундаменте вашего эго. Не более того.


Наверное... Как было уже сказано выше, игра слов.

----------


## Топпер

> Зависит не от причин и условий, а от мысленного обозначения -- самого тонкого вида взаимозависимости в прасангике.


Т.е. если мысленно не обозначать, то и существовать не будет?



> Будда -- не существо? Т.е. Его не существует? Ну да, ушёл в нирвану, перестал существовать... И забыл о том, что живые существа нуждаются в спасении и освобождении... Типа, дал учение, вошедшее в палийский канон, а дальше -- поступайте как хотите, освобождайтесь сами. Для меня это -- противоречие с Его всеобъемлющим состраданием.


Он и выразил своё сострадание к миру в виде Восьмеричного Пути. Именно это делает Будду Саммасамбуддой, а не Паччекабуддой.
Иначе чем это отличается от веры в доброго бога, который помогает верующим в ответ на молитвы?

----------

Тао (01.12.2012), Федор Ф (29.10.2010), Фил (17.10.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. если мысленно не обозначать, то и существовать не будет?


Независимо от обозначающего сознания -- не будет. Приведите пример того, что не зависит от нашего воспринимающего сознания, умозрительного или прямого, чувственного. Типа, мы не знаем об этом, и у нас нет об этом никаких концепций, но оно есть.





> Он и выразил своё сострадание к миру в виде Восьмеричного Пути. Именно это делает Будду Саммасамбуддой, а не Паччекабуддой.
> Иначе чем это отличается от веры в доброго бога, который помогает верующим в ответ на молитвы?


Сильно отличается от веры в доброго бога. Ибо путь мы должны пройти сами, тот, который указал нам Будда. Но опускаю руки -- для Вас Будда -- это Восьмеричный путь, а для меня Он -- воплощение в виде человека, Наставника, как и указал Ваджрадхара. Хотя также Нирманакаей Будды я воспринимаю Кангьюр и Тенгьюр. И книги Его Святейшества Далай-ламы.

----------


## Топпер

> Независимо от обозначающего сознания -- не будет.


Тогда вообще ничего не понимаю.
Вначале вы говорите, что тонкое сознание зависит от причин и условий в виде мысленного обозначения. 
Мысленное обозначение происходит, насколько я понимаю, в сознании (в толстом).

Потом вы пишите что существовать независимо от обозначающего сознания (опять же толстого) не будет.
В итоге мы имеем, что тонкое сознание существует только тогда, когда есть толстое. Что фактически сводит его к одному толстому.



> Сильно отличается от веры в доброго бога. Ибо путь мы должны пройти сами, тот, который указал нам Будда.


Тогда зачем уповать к Будде, если мы Путь должны пройти сами?

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. Тенгьюр полон ошибок?


Он _может_ быть полон ошибок, почему Будда и говорил что надо практиковать и слушать ЕГО учения, а не учения его учеников.




> Будда -- не существо? Т.е. Его не существует? Ну да, ушёл в нирвану, перестал существовать... И забыл о том, что живые существа нуждаются в спасении и освобождении... Типа, дал учение, вошедшее в палийский канон, а дальше -- поступайте как хотите, освобождайтесь сами. Для меня это -- противоречие с Его всеобъемлющим состраданием.


Будда уже не существо, ибо существо не может быть без жажды и неведения.
А насчёт поступайте как хотите - так не как хотите, а опираясь на оставленное им учение. Насчёт освобождайтесь сами - всё верно, именно сами. Будды только указывают путь. Это ж вам не христианство. А насчёт сострадания - Будда не всесилен (по типу христианского Бога), поэтому всё что было в его силах, он сделал. Кроме того, он не собирался спасать всех:

Татхагата не стремится к тому, чтобы вся вселенная, или часть или её треть была освобождена Дхаммой. Но он знает: "Все эти существа, которые шли, идут или будут идти [Восьмерчным Путём] - освободятся от вселенной."

----------

Тао (01.12.2012), Федор Ф (29.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (21.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Тогда вообще ничего не понимаю.
> Вначале вы говорите, что тонкое сознание зависит от причин и условий в виде мысленного обозначения. 
> Мысленное обозначение происходит, насколько я понимаю, в сознании (в толстом).


Я не говорила о том, что "тонкое сознание зависит от причин и условий в виде мысленного обозначения". Я говорила о том, что оно "зависит от мысленного обозначения". "Толстое сознание" накладывает мысленное обозначение на "тонкое". А, когда мы развоплощены, у нас остаётся только тонкое сознание с кармическими отпечатками, и всё. И при этом оно не самопознающее, а просто безличностное тонкое сознание, опирающееся на тонкую энергию, которое карма ввергает в новое воплощение. Но это -- тоже основа для наименования "личность" "толстым" сознанием. Не знаю, как понятнее объяснить.





> Потом вы пишите что существовать независимо от обозначающего сознания (опять же толстого) не будет.
> В итоге мы имеем, что тонкое сознание существует только тогда, когда есть толстое. Что фактически сводит его к одному толстому.


Я выше уже написала. "Тонкое" существует и без "толстого", но тогда мы это не осознаём. У нас в этом состоянии нет понятийного мышления. Мы можем рассуждать о "тонком" и "толстом", тока пока живы ещё.



> Тогда зачем уповать к Будде, если мы Путь должны пройти сами?


А тема ПРибежища Вам не знакома? Вроде она есть и в Тхераваде.

----------


## Топпер

> Я не говорила о том, что "тонкое сознание зависит от причин и условий в виде мысленного обозначения". Я говорила о том, что оно "зависит от мысленного обозначения". "Толстое сознание" накладывает мысленное обозначение на "тонкое"


Так вы же выше говорите, что тонкое зависит от мысленного обозначения. Т.е. нет обозначения - нет тонкого сознания.



> . А, когда мы развоплощены, у нас остаётся только тонкое сознание с кармическими отпечатками, и всё. И при этом оно не самопознающее, а просто безличностное тонкое сознание,


Тогда на каком основании мы его вообще можем сознанием величать? Сонание это то, что может сознавать.



> опирающееся на тонкую энергию,


А наличие тонкой энергии как мы можем вывести?



> которое карма ввергает в новое воплощение. Но это -- тоже основа для наименования "личность" "толстым" сознанием. Не знаю, как понятнее объяснить.


Так а может не нужно усложнять неусложняемое? Может тонкого то и нет вовсе? Зачем плодить сущности без необходимости? Зачем вводить тонкое сознание, если перерождение и без него прекрасно происходит?



> А тема ПРибежища Вам не знакома? Вроде она есть и в Тхераваде.


Знакома. Но Прибежище не спасает человека само по себе.

----------


## Нико

> Так вы же выше говорите, что тонкое зависит от мысленного обозначения. Т.е. нет обозначения - нет тонкого сознания.


Я не говорила, что нет тонкого сознания вне обозначения. Я говорила, что нет тонкого самосущего сознания вне обозначения.




> Тогда на каком основании мы его вообще можем сознанием величать? Сонание это то, что может сознавать.


Так оно и сознаёт, но не является самоосознающим, в отличие от воззрений читтаматры. (сорри, читтаматрины, я просто привожу здесь точку зрения прасангики). 




> А наличие тонкой энергии как мы можем вывести?



А это уже тантрические дела. 



> Так а может не нужно усложнять неусложняемое? Может тонкого то и нет вовсе? Зачем плодить сущности без необходимости? Зачем вводить тонкое сознание, если перерождение и без него прекрасно происходит?


Как раз без тонкого перерождение не сможет "прекрасно произойти". Ибо тонкое -- связующая нить между рождениями. Ведь грубое разрушается вместе с грубым телом....





> Знакома. Но Прибежище не спасает человека само по себе.


Страх и вера -- вот прямые причины принятия Прибежища. Без этих двух факторов отречение не сможет возникнуть никак. Со всеми вытекающими... Если Вы верите только в себя, это уже атеизм, а не буддизм.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Он _может_ быть полон ошибок, почему Будда и говорил что надо практиковать и слушать ЕГО учения, а не учения его учеников.


Щас брыкаться буду. Где именно Будда говорил, что не нужно слушать учения его учеников? Если сам ушёл в махапаринирвану?



> Будда уже не существо, ибо существо не может быть без жажды и неведения.
> А насчёт поступайте как хотите - так не как хотите, а опираясь на оставленное им учение. Насчёт освобождайтесь сами - всё верно, именно сами. Будды только указывают путь. Это ж вам не христианство. А насчёт сострадания - Будда не всесилен (по типу христианского Бога), поэтому всё что было в его силах, он сделал. Кроме того, он не собирался спасать всех:


Тогда нужно подробнее разобрать понятие "существо". Будды не существует? Нигде? 

И почему Он не собирался спасать всех? А кого тогда собирался спасасть? Зачем многократно жертвовал своим телом ради утоления голода зверей? Или вы не верите в джатаки?




> ]Татхагата не стремится к тому, чтобы вся вселенная, или часть или её треть была освобождена Дхаммой. Но он знает: "Все эти существа, которые шли, идут или будут идти [Восьмерчным Путём] - освободятся от вселенной."


Это цитата из сутты, видимо... Так много и других, махянских, сутт, где говорится обратное. О спасении всех живых существ.

----------


## Топпер

> Я не говорила, что нет тонкого сознания вне обозначения. Я говорила, что нет тонкого самосущего сознания вне обозначения.


Т.е. тонкое самосущее есть при наличии обозначения? Что, опять же сводит его к существованию в результате причин и условий.
Или вы имеете в виду, что тонкое несамосущее существует и без наличия обозначения?



> Так оно и сознаёт, но не является самоосознающим, в отличие от воззрений читтаматры. (сорри, читтаматрины, я просто привожу здесь точку зрения прасангики).


Тогда чем оно отличается от сознающей читты?



> А это уже тантрические дела.


Т.е. полностью дело веры?



> Как раз без тонкого перерождение не сможет "прекрасно произойти". Ибо тонкое -- связующая нить между рождениями. Ведь грубое разрушается вместе с грубым телом....


Но в следующий миг рождается новые нама-рупа. Всё прекрасно описывается без тонкого сознания. Подобный процесс происходит ежесекундно.



> Страх и вера -- вот прямые причины принятия Прибежища. Без этих двух факторов отречение не сможет возникнуть никак. Со всеми вытекающими... Если Вы верите только в себя, это уже атеизм, а не буддизм.


Страх перед неблагим рождением и вера в то, что возможно достижение Ниббаны. Но не вера в то, что Будда нас спасёт.

165.Ибо сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя.
Не совершает зла он тоже сам, и сам очищает себя.
Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. Одному другого не очистить.

Дхп.

----------


## Zom

> Щас брыкаться буду. Где именно Будда говорил, что не нужно слушать учения его учеников? Если сам ушёл в махапаринирвану?


Вот здесь:

И ещё, в будущем появятся монахи, не развитые в теле, не развитые в нравственности, не развитые в уме, не развитые в мудрости. Они, будучи не развитыми в теле... нравственности... уме... мудрости - не будут слушать, когда декламируются беседы, что являются словами Татхагаты - глубокие, совершенные, превосходящие все иные, связанные с пустотностью. Они не будут склонять к ним ухо, не будут утверждать свои сердца в их познании, не будут считать, что эти учения стоит постичь и практиковать. Но вместо этого они будут слушать, когда декламируются беседы, что являются книжными работами - трудами поэтов, что изящны в звучании и изящны в риторике, трудами чужаков, *словами учеников*. Они будут склонять к ним ухо. Они будут утверждать свои сердца в их познании. Они будут считать, что эти учения стоит постичь и практиковать.

Имеется в виду не то, что вообще не надо никаких учителей слушать, а то, что если кто-то из учителей что-то говорит, то это нужно проверить на соответствие со словами самого Будды. Если не соответствует, то это надо отбросить. Если же Будда этого не говорит - то к этому нужно относиться скептически. Об этом ещё в другой сутте есть.




> Тогда нужно подробнее разобрать понятие "существо". Будды не существует? Нигде?


Будда объяснил что такое понятие "существо" в Сатта Сутте.

"Учитель - "существо, существо" - так говорят. До какой степени говорят, что это "существо"?
"Любая жажда, страсть, восторг и желане к форме, Радха - когда кто-либо пойман в этом, связан этим, то тогда и говорится, что он - "существо". 

Любая жажда, страсть, восторг и желане к ощущению, восприятию, формациям, сознанию, Радха - когда кто-либо пойман в этом, связан этим, то тогда и говорится, что он - "существо". 




> Будды не существует? Нигде?


Если вы подразумевете под Буддой некую вечную личность - то его не существует нигде. Именно поэтому брахманы и аскеты древней Индии никак не могли получить для себя внятное разъяснение на их вопросы: "Татхагата после смерти существует? Не существует? И то и другое? Ни то, ни другое?". Ответ дать нельзя, ибо они ищут то, чего нет в реальности.




> И почему Он не собирался спасать всех? А кого тогда собирался спасасть? Зачем многократно жертвовал своим телом ради утоления голода зверей? Или вы не верите в джатаки?


Не собирался всех спасать, потому что это бесполезно. Сансара не имеет границ, "равно как и человеческая тупость" (с) Эйнштейн. А жертвовал своим телом когда был непросветлённым человеком. Развивал благие качества, чтоб потом когда-нить получить просветление.




> Это цитата из сутты, видимо... Так много и других, махянских, сутт, где говорится обратное.


Не все йогурты одинаково полезны (с)

----------

Федор Ф (29.10.2010), Фил (17.10.2011), Читтадхаммо (21.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. тонкое самосущее есть при наличии обозначения? Что, опять же сводит его к существованию в результате причин и условий.
> Или вы имеете в виду, что тонкое несамосущее существует и без наличия обозначения?



Нет, я говорила о том, что тонкое несамосущее зависит от обозначения. А тонкого или толстого  самосущего не было, нет и не будет. Наличие обзначения -- не зависимость от причин и условий. Пространство и нирвана не зависят от причин и условий, но зависят от мысленного обозначения.



> Тогда чем оно отличается от сознающей читты?


Читта, насколько я понимаю, это ментальное грубое сознание.





> Т.е. полностью дело веры?


Не полностью, это ещё и проверяется на собственном опыте. Йогины проверяют. 



> Но в следующий миг рождается новые нама-рупа. Всё прекрасно описывается без тонкого сознания. Подобный процесс происходит ежесекундно.


Тоько вот с процессом обретения Дхармакаи и Рупакаи есть сложности, если тантру не брать в расчёт.



> Страх перед неблагим рождением и вера в то, что возможно достижение Ниббаны. Но не вера в то, что Будда нас спасёт.


Вера в Три Драгоценности тоже. Они непосредственно не спасут, но вот вера в них может спасти.





> 165.Ибо сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя.
> Не совершает зла он тоже сам, и сам очищает себя.
> Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. Одному другого не очистить.


Золотые слова.

----------


## Alex

Скажите, а кто-нибудь еще сомневается, что тхеравада и махаяна - *разные* религии?

----------

лесник (22.10.2010), Федор Ф (29.10.2010), Фил (17.10.2011)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Вот здесь:
> 
> И ещё, в будущем появятся монахи, не развитые в теле, не развитые в нравственности, не развитые в уме, не развитые в мудрости. Они, будучи не развитыми в теле... нравственности... уме... мудрости - не будут слушать, когда декламируются беседы, что являются словами Татхагаты - глубокие, совершенные, превосходящие все иные, связанные с пустотностью. Они не будут склонять к ним ухо, не будут утверждать свои сердца в их познании, не будут считать, что эти учения стоит постичь и практиковать. Но вместо этого они будут слушать, когда декламируются беседы, что являются книжными работами - трудами поэтов, что изящны в звучании и изящны в риторике, трудами чужаков, *словами учеников*. Они будут склонять к ним ухо. Они будут утверждать свои сердца в их познании. Они будут считать, что эти учения стоит постичь и практиковать.


Всего лишь одна и та же цитата. А сколько ещё других можно привести....




> Имеется в виду не то, что вообще не надо никаких учителей слушать, а то, что если кто-то из учителей что-то говорит, то это нужно проверить на соответствие со словами самого Будды. Если не соответствует, то это надо отбросить. Если же Будда этого не говорит - то к этому нужно относиться скептически. Об этом ещё в другой сутте есть.


ДА! Его Святейшество Далай-лама постоянно говорит об этом. Но в такой последовательности:

1) Личный опыт медитации. Если он аутентичен, это
2) свидетельствует о подлинности комментариев, данных Учителем.
3) Они, в свою очередь, говорят о подлинности Тенгьюра.
4) А подлинность Тенгьюра говорит о подлинности Слов Будды, на которых основан Тенгьюр. 

Т.е надо проверять и проверять.... 





> Будда объяснил что такое понятие "существо" в Сатта Сутте.
> 
> [COLOR="Purple"]"Учитель - "существо, существо" - так говорят. До какой степени говорят, что это "существо"?
> "Любая жажда, страсть, восторг и желане к форме, Радха - когда кто-либо пойман в этом, связан этим, то тогда и говорится, что он - "существо". 
> 
> Любая жажда, страсть, восторг и желане к ощущению, восприятию, формациям, сознанию, Радха - когда кто-либо пойман в этом, связан этим, то тогда и говорится, что он - "существо".


А если не пойман и не связан -- не существо?

Если вы подразумевете под Буддой некую вечную личность - то его не существует нигде. Именно поэтому брахманы и аскеты древней Индии никак не могли получить для себя внятное разъяснение на их вопросы: "Татхагата после смерти существует? Не существует? И то и другое? Ни то, ни другое?". Ответ дать нельзя, ибо они ищут то, чего нет в реальности.


"Вечная личность". Я под "Буддой" понимаю непостоянный поток просветлённого сознания, который воплощается в разных формах и образах на благо ВЖС. И не блаженствует в нирване. 




> Не собирался всех спасать, потому что это бесполезно. Сансара не имеет границ, "равно как и человеческая тупость" (с) Эйнштейн. А жертвовал своим телом когда был непросветлённым человеком. Развивал благие качества, чтоб потом когда-нить получить просветление.


И успокоиться на этом? А как же Авалокитешвара?




> Не все йогурты одинаково полезны



Мы тут не про йогурты рассуждаем.

----------


## Нико

> Скажите, а кто-нибудь еще сомневается, что тхеравада и махаяна - *разные* религии?


Я-то пока ещё не соглашусь про разность, но, если кому надобно разности -- пущай так считают.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> насколько я понял, определение "индивидуальный" ставит сам Берзин, ЕСДЛ такого слова не употребляет. 
> В связи с чем вопрос, можно ли говорить об индивидуальном уме ясного света ?
> И если нет, то можно ли тогда говорить об индивидуальности я\личности, освещаемой этим умом ?


Да, он вставляет, уточняя, но не из собственных соображений, а по смыслу, руководствуясь разъяснениями, которые даются в других лекциях и текстах.
Это, кстати, одно из отличий буддизма от, скажем, адвайты, где высшее сознание не индивидуально, но является аспектом ума Бога, в котором и растворяется.
В буддизме безначальный и бесконечный поток сознания каждого существа именно индивидуален, причем, насколько я понимаю, во всех школах махаяны.
Поэтому, в частности, и говорится о разных буддах, а не о едином абстрактом "буддстве для всех".

----------

Нико (21.10.2010), Такович (24.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Скажите, а кто-нибудь еще сомневается, что тхеравада и махаяна - *разные* религии?


Это с т.зр. тхеравады они разные религии.
А с т.зр. махаяны - разные этапы одной.
В сутрах махаяны об этом говорится прямо, например, в "Сутре белого лотоса".

----------

Alekk (21.10.2010), Tong Po (22.10.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.10.2010), лесник (22.10.2010), Нико (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Это с т.зр. тхеравады они разные религии.
> А с т.зр. махаяны - разные этапы одной.
> В сутрах махаяны об этом говорится прямо, например, в "Сутре белого лотоса".


Это неизбежная позиция при инклюзивизме. 
Иудаизм - частный случай христианства. Ислам - более глобален, нежели христианство.
Тхеравада - частный случай с т.з. Махаяны. Буддизм - частный случай с т.з. Индуизма, а Будда - аватар Вишну.

----------

Федор Ф (29.10.2010), Фил (17.10.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, я говорила о том, что тонкое несамосущее зависит от обозначения. А тонкого или толстого  самосущего не было, нет и не будет. Наличие обзначения -- не зависимость от причин и условий. Пространство и нирвана не зависят от причин и условий, но зависят от мысленного обозначения.


А почему Ниббана стала зависеть от мысленного обозначения? "Истина есть. Ниббана есть" независимо от обозначений. В этом то и есть её ценность.



> Читта, насколько я понимаю, это ментальное грубое сознание.


Да.



> Не полностью, это ещё и проверяется на собственном опыте. Йогины проверяют.


А  чтобы проверить на собственном опыте, нужно в это вначале поверить. Ибо иначе не работает. Получаем замкнутый круг.



> Тоько вот с процессом обретения Дхармакаи и Рупакаи есть сложности, если тантру не брать в расчёт.


Совершенно верно. Ибо в изначальной версии они не предусматривались. А изменив одно приходится вводить новые составляющие. Почему я и назвал это созданием лишних сущностей. 



> Вера в Три Драгоценности тоже. Они непосредственно не спасут, но вот вера в них может спасти.


И я об этом. Чем же тогда это отличается от веры в бога?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это неизбежная позиция при инклюзивизме.


Ну, значит значительная часть последователей Будды в современном мире (собственно, весь северный буддизм) - инклювисты, раз они признают аутентичность Лотосовой сутры.

Бедные, вот попали-то! И даже не догадываются, поди...

----------


## Нико

> Тхеравада - частный случай с т.з. Махаяны. Буддизм - частный случай с т.з. Индуизма, а Будда - аватар Вишну.


А Ваш инклюзивизм где тогда? Где Ваш частный случай? Вы же не верите в то, что Будда -- аватар Вишну?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> А почему Ниббана стала зависеть от мысленного обозначения? "Истина есть. Ниббана есть" независимо от обозначений. В этом то и есть её ценность.


Т.е. Ниббана и Истина непостижимы и независимы. А как Вы тогда предполагаете их достичь? Типа, следуя Восьмеричному пути, нежданно-негаданно, методом "тыка"?  




> А  чтобы проверить на собственном опыте, нужно в это вначале поверить. Ибо иначе не работает. Получаем замкнутый круг.


А никто и не говорит, что без веры всё это сработает. И никакого "замкнутого круга" тут нет.




> Совершенно верно. Ибо в изначальной версии они не предусматривались. А изменив одно приходится вводить новые составляющие. Почему я и назвал это созданием лишних сущностей.


Т.е Тела Будды - "лишние сущности"??




> И я об этом. Чем же тогда это отличается от веры в бога?


Тем, что вера есть, но не одной верой сыты стремящиеся к просветлению.

----------


## Топпер

> А Ваш инклюзивизм где тогда? Где Ваш частный случай? Вы же не верите в то, что Будда -- аватар Вишну?


А у нас нет инклюзивизма. Также, как у иудеев. Мы - фундамент.  :Big Grin:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.10.2010), Сергей Хос (21.10.2010), Федор Ф (29.10.2010), Фил (17.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. Ниббана и Истина непостижимы и независимы. А как Вы тогда предполагаете их достичь? Типа, следуя Восьмеричному пути, нежданно-негаданно, методом "тыка"?


Отсекая ненужные дхаммы. Путём очищения.



> А никто и не говорит, что без веры всё это сработает. И никакого "замкнутого круга" тут нет.


Для  того, чтобы проверить наличие тонких энергий, нужно практиковать. Чтобы практиковать практики связанные с тонкими энергиями, нужно поверить в тонкие энергии.



> Т.е Тела Будды - "лишние сущности"??


Да.



> Тем, что вера есть, но не одной верой сыты стремящиеся к просветлению.


И православные также говорят: что бог всегда даёт руку. Но нужно чтобы ещё и верующий руку протянул.

----------


## Нико

> Отсекая ненужные дхаммы. Путём очищения.
> 
> Для  того, чтобы проверить наличие тонких энергий, нужно практиковать. Чтобы практиковать практики связанные с тонкими энергиями, нужно поверить в тонкие энергии.
> 
> Да.
> 
> И православные также говорят: что бог всегда даёт руку. Но нужно чтобы ещё и верующий руку протянул.


Ну, если вы - фундамент, то мне больше нечего сказать. Считайте, что Вы победили. В рамках своей позиции.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мы - фундамент.


+5!
За то и уважаем!

----------

Tong Po (22.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## До

> Все слова - игра


Есть четыре вида неблагих поступков речи.
И соответственно, четыре вида благих поступков речи.
Так что наверное не все слова игра.




> лишь понимание реально, но оно и невербально при этом.


Вы хотите сказать, что учителя не понимают чему учат?




> Поэтому вопрос лишь в том, к какому пониманию ведет именно данная игра слов.


Не игра слов, это говорить прямо с прямым смыслом.
Игра слов, это говорить слова с противоположным смыслом. (Обманывать без обмана.)

_Поток сознания изменчив._ Это прямой смысл.
_Поток сознания неизменен._ Это игра слов, если имеется ввиду, что он неизменно изменчив.
_Поток сознания неизменен._ Это ложь, если имеется ввиду, что оне не изменчив.




> Просто это, наверное, не Ваша игра, только и всего. Не стоит расстраиваться.


А кто сказал что я расстраивался. Умный человек может понять любую игру слов, и указать на это, и объяснить если нужно.

Ну и не сводится, я считаю, изучение и понимание, а затем и практика дхармы, с просветлением - к выбору игры слов, которая мне больше нравится.




> Ну, с игрой слов здесь даже слишком богато для одного предложения...


Игра слов как и любая игра, это занятие возрастное, временное.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы хотите сказать, что учителя не понимают чему учат?


Я хочу сказать, что высказывание относится к пониманию как частное к общему.

----------


## Нико

А я вот не понимаю, почему уважаемые участники данного треда (никто из них!) не выразил сомнения в высказывании о том, что Тела Будды - лишние сущности? Из уважения к Топперу или к Тхераваде?

----------


## До

> Скажите, а кто-нибудь еще сомневается, что тхеравада и махаяна - *разные* религии?


Ложное воззрение, на мой взгляд. Будды хотябы одинаковые?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Скажите, а кто-нибудь еще сомневается, что тхеравада и махаяна - *разные* религии?


Я уверен в обратном. Разными они стали разве, что на БФ  :Smilie:  Тантра - другая религия - это да  :Smilie:

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (24.10.2010), Tseten (21.10.2010)

----------


## Tseten

> А чтобы не быть невеждой - читайте лекции Будды, а не его учеников. Он сам так советовал.


Прошу прощения, что вмешиваюсь в дискуссию не совсем по теме, но, если мне не изменяет память, Палийский Канон был *записан* через 400 лет после паринирваны Будды. Т.е., если уж быть совсем дотошным, то, Будда лекций не писал, а передавал устно, а письменно зафиксировали Учение уже именно ученики (и даже не его непосредственно ученики).  

Я к чему все это пишу. Меня, как принявшего Прибежище не очень давно, очень интересуют вопросы, поднимаемые на БФ и я вдумчиво читаю дискуссии. Однако, как правило, после 2-3 сообщений по теме, любая тема сваливается в очередной холивар о подлинности той или иной традиции в худшем случае с переходом на личности.
Это очень печально, друзья, и совсем неинформативно.

----------

Дечен Чедрон (26.10.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (31.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010), Юй Кан (22.10.2010), Ярославна (22.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Прошу прощения, что вмешиваюсь в дискуссию не совсем по теме, но, если мне не изменяет память, Палийский Канон был записан через 400 лет после паринирваны Будды. Т.е., если уж быть совсем дотошным, то, Будда лекций не писал, а передавал устно, а письменно зафиксировали Учение уже именно ученики (и даже не его непосредственно ученики).


Если не писал, значит считал, что устная передача надёжнее. Ведь в его время письменность уже была. Если бы захотел, чтобы его записали, он бы попросил. Но он не захотел, и монахи передавали учения устно, ритмически заучивая каждое слово. 

Вот так это делалось. Что-то исказить тут крайне проблематично на мой взгляд:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmOriCNlKDY

----------


## Pavel

> ВАМ кажется....


Если уж Вы так придирчивы к словам, то видится....

Да и Вы сами подтверждаете это:



> "Сознание подвержено уничтожению".... Если оно и правда уничтожится, достигать просветления для меня лично не имеет смысла.

----------


## Pavel

> Прочтите внимательно статью целиком, она небольшая. Там есть разъяснение, что значит "нет ничего похожего". Лучше, правда, на английском, где есть перекрестные ссылки.


Прочитал. Думаю, что имеет смысл цитату привести как минимум в размере одного абзаца, что полностью раскроет смысл обоснования ЕСДЛ точки зрения Махаяны на прдмет бесконечности сознания:




> Тем не менее, другое утверждение, а именно утверждение махаянского буддизма, состоит в том, что нет причин для окончания основного сознания. Мышление, основанное на обманчивом и искаженном познании заканчивается, поскольку есть противоположное ему понимание, которое устраняет его основу. [Правильное понимание и искаженное познание взаимно исключают друг друга, и поэтому не могут существовать одновременно, в одном и том же моменте ума]. Однако нет ничего похожего, что было бы противоположно уму ясного света, и поэтому [индивидуальный] ум ясного света не заканчивается, и личность, обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света, также не имеет конца. Несмотря на то что привычки искажённого познания могут завершиться, нет причин прекращения ума ясного света. Таким образом, в буддизме есть две точки зрения: одна состоит в том, что личность имеет конец, а другая – в том, что у неё нет конца.


 Если честно, то я был потрясен этим обоснованием. Мне всегда был непонятен ход рассуждений тех, кто утверждает бесконечность сознания, но теперь я увидел механизм возникновения такого "логически" полученного умозаключения. Вот, как я его (этот механизм) вижу:

1) Рассматривается локальный участок "потока сознания" на котором происходит непрерывная смена "правильного понимания" на "неправильное понимание". При этом бросается в глаза прежде всего "махровый" дуализм, в основе которого лежит представление о том, что никакой другой смены пониманий быть не может, а именно, что причиной смены одного понимания на другое является лишь то другое понимание, поскольку нет и быть не может третьего. В принципе, меня это никак не смутило, но хочу обратить внимание на то, что таким образом введена первая аксиома о том, что есть лишь два вида пониманий (правильное и не правильное), поэтому никакое другое понимание не может быть причиной смены одного на другое. Пусть будет так и можно согласиться с такой аксиоматикой, ибо она упрощает рассмотрение процесса возникновений и исчезновений лишь одной причиной этой смены. Что таким образом аксиоматически уже провозглашена невозможность не существования вообще хоть какого-либо понимания, что по сути говорит об аксиоме вечности череды смены пониманий. Но это уже так, "мелочи"... 
2) Итак, провозгласив лишь одну причину смены "форм" сознания (форм мышления: правильного и не правильного), т.е. провозгласив лишь невозможность одномоментного существования двух форм сознания, ЕСДЛ пытается логически перейти к интересующему нас вопросу о конечности процесса смены форм сознания. Возможно ли это сделать на основании первой аксиомы логически, достаточно ли в этой аксиоме информации для такого перехода (начальных данных)? Конечно нет. Приведу пример для простоты восприятия моей категоричности. Если мы примем, что поршень двигателя не может одномоментно находиться в верхнем своем положении и нижнем и признаем аксиому, что лишь смена положения верхнего на нижнее является единственной причиной такой смены, то сможем ли мы утверждать, что двигатель (или любая его неизменно неподвижная часть) будет работать вечно (поршень будет вечно менять свои положения)? Конечно нет. Почему? Потому что для ответа на вопрос, будет ли вечно работать двигатель, в качестве исходных данных нам необходима причина его (двигателя или стационарной его части) появления, но не причина смены состояний его поршня.
3) Поэтому делается совершенно аксиоматическое ни на чем не основанное предположение, что все возникновения или исчезновения любых сущностных состояний (исчезновение и возникновение форм) - это по природе своей всегда лишь смена состояния единой и неизменной субстанции на нечто противоположное (я впервые в этом месте убоялся дуализма, ибо практически увидел, к каким умозаключениям такой радикальный дуализм способен привести). Другими словами возникновение или исчезновение движения поршня двигателя - это всегда лишь изменение состояния вечно и неизменно существующего двигателя, ибо ничего похожего на противоположность двигателю мы не наблюдаем. 

Думаю, что какие-то особые комментарии к такому способу создания логических обоснований не требуются, достаточно его внимательно рассмотреть и попробовать применить на любом другом объекте исследования, что я иллюстративно и сделал.

----------

Zom (22.10.2010), Ярославна (22.10.2010)

----------


## Secundus

> ...В буддизме безначальный и бесконечный поток сознания каждого существа именно индивидуален, причем, насколько я понимаю, во всех школах махаяны.
> Поэтому, в частности, и говорится о разных буддах, а не о едином абстрактом "буддстве для всех".


т.е. можно и нужно говорить об индивидуальном просветлении и индивидуальной буддовости (природе Будды) ?

Если сейчас на Земле (пример) 6 миллиардов человек, то одномоментно (утрируя) проявляются 6 миллиардов разных природ разных будд ?

----------


## Топпер

> Вот есть аналог _дхармакаи_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				In the Pali Canon The Buddha tells Vasettha that the Tathagata (the Buddha) was Dharmakaya, the 'Truth-body' or the 'Embodiment of Truth', as well as Dharmabhuta, 'Truth-become', that is, 'One who has become Truth' (Digha Nikaya 27.9).
> 
> On another occasion, Ven. Vakkali, who was ill, wanted to see the Buddha before he died from old age. The text from the Samyutta Nikaya (SN 22.87) is as follows: "...and the Buddha comforts him, "Enough, Vakkali. Why do you want to see this filthy body? Whoever sees the Dhamma sees me; whoever sees me sees the Dhamma."


Это не аналог Дхармакаи в Махаяне. 
В Тхераваде мы можем говорить иногда о Дхаммакае и Рупакае. Но в это вкладывается иной смысл. Дхаммакая - это просто закон Дхаммы, который при жизни Будды был в нём воплощён. Дхаммакая - это не некая разумная сила.
Рупакая - это саририка. После Париниббаны Будды Дхаммакая и Рупакая разделились. Дхаммакая существует, как закон Дхаммы, в письменной форме выраженный в Палийском Каноне. Рупакая в виде Сарира дхату Будды.

----------


## Tseten

> Приведу пример для простоты восприятия моей категоричности. Если мы примем, что поршень двигателя не может одномоментно находиться в верхнем своем положении и нижнем и признаем аксиому, что лишь смена положения верхнего на нижнее является единственной причиной такой смены, то сможем ли мы утверждать, что двигатель (или любая его неизменно неподвижная часть) будет работать вечно (поршень будет вечно менять свои положения)? Конечно нет.


Смена положений поршня двигателя - это часть процесса работы двигателя а не часть самого двигателя. Если уж и проводить подобные аналогии, то двигатель здесь следует сравнивать с мозгом, в котором происходят процессы (мышления, познания и т.п.). Утверждать что мозг будет работать вечно, вроде бы никто не берется?   :Smilie:

----------


## Alekk

> Так вот, *изначальный ум ясного света не имеет иной опоры, кроме самого себя, своего собственного предшествующего момента*, и в этом смысле о нем можно говорить как о "самосущем".
> В отличие от "обычного" ума, который возникает взаимозависимо вместе с восприятиями и  понятиями, то бишь является "викальпирующим". Вот это викальпирование и образует "самость", ложное, "низшее" Я.
> Поэтому в сутрах Праджняпарамиты предлагается породить "неоприающийся" ум, ум, "не пребывающий в признаках" Это и есть изначальный ум ясного света.
> Можно сказать, что "обычный" ум отравлен ядом самости, а ум ясного света - нет. В этом главное отличие, поэтому его и называют "умом будды", изначальной пробужденностью и т.д.


Изначальный ум ясного света вообще не имеет опоры, даже опоры на себя. Максимум, что ясный ум в действительности может знать о себе, так это свою пустотность, и то это будет не просто знание в смысле понимания, а в смысле нераздельного единства типа вода-мокрость. Вся остальная рефлексия ясного ума о себе происходит через проецирование мыслеформ (излучение энергии ясного света, если так можно выразиться), в содержании которых может находиться любое понимание себя (омраченное, конечно).

А "предыдущие моменты осознавания" - это, думаю, вообще об "обычном" уме. Обычный ум в своем состоянии опирается на предыдущий момент осознавания, но источник его, конечно, - ясный свет. У самого ясного света нет предыдущего момента. Это просто познавательская способность. Но мы с трудом эту способность можем правильно понять, так как нас ставит в тупик тот момент, что познавательская способность пустоты проецирует познаваемый мир. В голове не укладывается. Мастера говорят, что тут понимать нечего, можно лишь осознать, что ты это и есть и не забываться. Даже незабываться не в смысле фиксации на запомненной мысли, а в смысле простого присутствия. Слов не хватает.

----------


## Alex

А вот интересный психологический момент (не совсем по теме дискуссии, но все же).

Представители тхеравады часто любят говорить, что, дескать, их школа гораздо более рационалистична и логична, нежели другие; что в ней нет или почти нет положений, которые требуется принять на веру, никакой "мистики" или "шаманизма". А потому тхеравада идеально подходит для современного западного человека с его скептико-позитивистским мировоззрением.

А вот как бы не так. Ведь если понимать нирвану как окончательное, тотальное прекращение любого сознания и восприятия (то есть, по сути - вечную смерть без умирающего), то как раз у западного скептика возникает вполне логичный вопрос: а зачем вообще какая-то практика? Зачем достигать вершин дхъяны? Зачем уходить в монахи - мирянину и впрямь невозможно успешно практиковать дхъяну (если он не уходит периодически в длительные затворы, что, по сути, есть то же монашество, только как бы "временное")? Зачем соблюдать обеты нравственности?

Житель средневековой Индии был с детства воспитан так, что вера в перерождения как бы подразумевалась сама собой. Современный житель Запада, напротив, растет с мрачной уверенностью в том, что после смерти на могиле вырастет лопух - и только. Но тут нам говорят, что на самом-то деле это прекрасно! Это и есть то, к чему следует стремиться!

Вот и чудесно. Кошмар сансары закончится сам собой, и уже не так долго осталось. Ну а если совсем невмоготу - можно выпить йаду / убить себя апстену, в зависимости от личностных предпочтений.

И что же? С одной стороны, тхеравадины должны как-то убедить человечество в наличии предыдущих / последующих жизней. С другой же стороны, если продолжать делать вид, что "мы самые рационалистичные" - практика превращается в очередную разновидность психотерапии, причем не в лучшую разновидность, так как содержит явно избыточные методы (навроде тех же дхъян).

А вот Долпопа (хотя я не во всем с ним согласен, он все же экстремист, да) пишет, что мирские люди считают себя обладающими самостью, постоянством, блаженством и чистотой, ошибочно видя эти качества там, где их на самом деле нет, в то время как Будды говорят о тех же самых качествах; разница в том, что последние видят то, что на самом деле обладает ими.

В ряде текстов говорится о Дхармакае, как нераздельной с четырьмя гуна-парамитами (шубха-парамита, *атма*-парамита, сукха-парамита, нитья-парамита).

То, о чем тхеравада или вовсе не говорит, или ограничивается осторожными намеками (причем при любых попытках конкретизировать смысл намеков от них начинают испуганно открещиваться), вполне ясно и открыто провозглашается в махаяне. Впрочем, сделаю оговорку, что махаяна мне опять же знакома преимущественно в ваджраянской интерпретации, а она порой довольно значительно отличается от сутраяны.

Возьмем такой вопрос, как принцип анатмана. Тхеравада мало пользуется термином "шуньята", но очень много говорит об "анатте" - собственно, "анатта"/"анатман" - это и есть та же самая "шуньята" применительно к индивиду. У меня создалось впечатление некоего "обожествления" анатмана в тхераваде; эмпирическая личность - это пять скандх; ничего, кроме скандх, нет; скандхи образуются в силу причин и условий согласно пратитья-самутпаде; при исчерпании соответствующих причин и условий скандхи перестают "возникать"; нет больше сансары. А упало, Б пропало: что осталось на трубе?

И тут мы слышим нечто странное. Одни прямо и ясно говорят: "Жизни больше нет, сознание угасло и больше никогда не возникнет (причин-то нет), всем спасибо, все свободны". Кстати, вполне логично.

Другие осторожно говорят, что, дескать, нет, нирвана - это не "ничто", это не "материалистическая смерть". Но когда задаешь вопрос: "А что же это, собственно?", паровоз тут же дает задний ход и собеседник испуганно повторяет заклинание: "Умом нирвану не понять, аршином общим не измерить", никакой катафатики, только апофатика и т.д. Тоже, кстати, вполне понятная позиция - только вот непонятно, как она вписывается в рамки концепции "ничего, кроме скандх" - раз ничего нет, то, стало быть, по исчерпании причин и условий ничего и не остается, а новое возникнуть уже не может; а если что-то все же есть, то, выходит, пятискандховая схема + пратитья-самутпада описывают вовсе не всю реальность и не являются универсальными схемами, а это уже ересь какая-то выходит; вот и остается молчать и оправдываться тем, что "много будешь знать - скоро состаришься".

А теперь о практике - мы же типа буддисты и ничего не принимаем на веру, да? Согласно тхеравадинским учителям, освобождение достигается путем прозрения (випассаны) "в свои собственные" составляющие - то есть путь, по сути, заключается во внимательном рассмотрении психофизических процессов, понимании трилакшаны (анитья/дуккха/анатман) как фундаментальной характеристики этих процессов и, наконец - в "разотождествлении" с этими процессами, после чего они естественным образом затухают. В этом плане интересны "бесформенные" самапатти.

О как. В общем, вполне понятная схема - восходя по "ступеням" сосредоточения, практикующий "отбрасывает" все более тонкие "уровни" восприятия/сознания, пока не дойдет до высшей точки - сосредоточения полного прекращения. Затем, выйдя из сосредоточения (важный момент: тхеравада так и не может внятно объяснить, за счет чего, собственно, остановившееся сознание вдруг начинает вновь функционировать), он осуществляет "пересмотр" пережитого - и вуаля, оказывается, возможно прекращение сознания. Ничего больше нет, рабочий день закончен.

А вот в тантрической перспективе все совсем не так. Собственно,  дхармово-скандховая схема (равно как и пратитья-самутпада - всего лишь удобный инструмент для работы с собственным умом, не более того. Ну и, собственно, буддизм здесь вовсе не оригинален - система ашуддха-таттв в шайвизме ничем не хуже (хотя и не лучше).

И тут уже недвусмысленно утверждается: во-первых, реальность отнюдь не исчерпывается схемой шести сознаний; во-вторых, пять скандх - это сансарическое, нечистое бытие, которое может быть очищено, будучи в своей сути ни чем иным, как пятью Буддами (тут очень интересна схема преображения сознаний (виджнян) в мудрости (джняны), но это слишком обширная тема, чтобы сейчас ее затрагивать).

Сразу же нужно оговориться: термины "татхагатагарбха" (природа Будды), "дхармата" (сущность дхарм), "дхармадхату" (пространство дхарм) и т.д. могут иметь (и, как правило, имеют) *весьма разные значения* в контекстах сутры и тантры.

Другое дело, что, да, в обыденной жизни (а система тхеравады и не предполагает создания каких-либо "особых" состояний для их исследования) действительно обнаружить что-либо кроме пяти скандх/шести сознаний не получится. Так что же: "ничего нет" или "не там искали"?

Оно, конечно, верно, что мы все не можем похвастаться сколь-нибудь стабильным знакомством с природой собственного ума. Большинство, возможно, и вовсе с ней незнакомо. Но ведь даже если мы видим скромный проблеск солнца сквозь тучи, мы уже не можем сказать, что "ничего не видели" - хотя сказать "я вижу солнце" тоже будет бахвальством. А во-вторых - здешние тхеравадины тоже ведь вряд ли достигли хотя бы первой дхъяны (не говоря уже о ниродха-самапатти), ага.

----------

Alekk (22.10.2010), Karadur (22.10.2010), Pavel (22.10.2010), Secundus (22.10.2010), Tong Po (23.10.2010), Tseten (22.10.2010), Дечен Чедрон (26.10.2010), Ондрий (27.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А я вот не понимаю, почему уважаемые участники данного треда (никто из них!) не выразил сомнения в высказывании о том, что Тела Будды - лишние сущности? Из уважения к Топперу или к Тхераваде?


Из нелюбви к холивару.
_Кот Леопольд._

----------

Tong Po (23.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## До

> Это не аналог Дхармакаи в Махаяне.


Да, не аналог, конечно, а скорее полное тождество. _Дхармакая_ понятие ещё домахаянское.




> Дхаммакая - это не некая разумная сила.


Что ещё за "_разумная сила_"? "_И дух парил на водою_"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхаммакая существует, как закон Дхаммы, в письменной форме выраженный в Палийском Каноне.


А как существует эта кая помимо своего воплощения в виде текстов?

----------


## Alekk

> Зачем достигать вершин дхъяны?


Тхеравада - она конечно фундамент, но мне видится она обманкой для ума. Всем известно, что виртуальный ум борется за свое существование, поэтому саботирует любые попытки себя свергнуть. Тут нужен искусный метод, чтобы и ум свергнуть, и чтоб он сам не заметил этого. Тогда предлагается логичная и понятная для ума схема продвижения, путь тхеравады. Человек начинает очистительные практики, медитирует, достигает первых дхъян, и тут ему открываются первые достоверные сведения о природе ума. Занавес приоткрыт, а ум этому не смог помешать. Что же делать с тем знанием, которое открылось. Искать ответы на новые и неожиданные для тхеравады вопросы. Где искать? В следующих колесницах.

----------

Дечен Чедрон (26.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Представители тхеравады часто любят говорить, что, дескать, их школа гораздо более рационалистична и логична, нежели другие; что в ней нет или почти нет положений, которые требуется принять на веру, никакой "мистики" или "шаманизма". А потому тхеравада идеально подходит для современного западного человека с его скептико-позитивистским мировоззрением.


Как нет? Есть конечно. Тхеравада - это, в первую очередь, религия. Кто бы, что ни говорил. Другое дело, что по сравнению с другими течениями буддизма, на веру действительно нужно принимать поменьше.



> А вот как бы не так. Ведь если понимать нирвану как окончательное, тотальное прекращение любого сознания и восприятия (то есть, по сути - вечную смерть без умирающего), то как раз у западного скептика возникает вполне логичный вопрос: а зачем вообще какая-то практика? Зачем достигать вершин дхъяны? Зачем уходить в монахи - мирянину и впрямь невозможно успешно практиковать дхъяну (если он не уходит периодически в длительные затворы, что, по сути, есть то же монашество, только как бы "временное")? Зачем соблюдать обеты нравственности?


Этот момент, наверное,  можно только почувствовать. У преданных тхеравадинов он не возникает. Просто на интуитивном уровне понятно, что это именно то, что нужно. Те, кто этого интуитивно не понимают, в Тхераваде надолго не задерживаются.



> Житель средневековой Индии был с детства воспитан так, что вера в перерождения как бы подразумевалась сама собой. Современный житель Запада, напротив, растет с мрачной уверенностью в том, что после смерти на могиле вырастет лопух - и только. Но тут нам говорят, что на самом-то деле это прекрасно! Это и есть то, к чему следует стремиться!


Это слишком атеистический взгляд. Успокоение клиес ведёт к благости и безмятежности. По мере их возрастания и сравнения со своим предыдущим состоянием, начинаешь видеть, что нынешнее состояние лучше. 
Плюс когда происходит рассмотрение идей цепляния за жизнь или стремление к несуществованию, рано или поздно появляется то самое интуитивное чувство, что это всё, как круги на воде, не более. Что под ними есть нечто глубокое и спокойное. Хотя и не связанное с личностным восприятием мира.



> И что же? С одной стороны, тхеравадины должны как-то убедить человечество в наличии предыдущих / последующих жизней. С другой же стороны, если продолжать делать вид, что "мы самые рационалистичные" - практика превращается в очередную разновидность психотерапии, причем не в лучшую разновидность, так как содержит явно избыточные методы (навроде тех же дхъян).


Если превращается в очередной вид психотерапии - это очень плохо. Очень неправильно. Это значит, что человек не почувствовал всей сакральности Тхеравады. 



> То, о чем тхеравада или вовсе не говорит, или ограничивается осторожными намеками (причем при любых попытках конкретизировать смысл намеков от них начинают испуганно открещиваться), вполне ясно и открыто провозглашается в махаяне. Впрочем, сделаю оговорку, что махаяна мне опять же знакома преимущественно в ваджраянской интерпретации, а она порой довольно значительно отличается от сутраяны.


Открытое провозглашение ведёт к профанации. Теряется сакральность. Появляются диттхи, что скрывает реальность. Проговаривание рано или поздно ввергает прямой опыт в прокрустово ложе слов. 



> И тут мы слышим нечто странное. Одни прямо и ясно говорят: "Жизни больше нет, сознание угасло и больше никогда не возникнет (причин-то нет), всем спасибо, все свободны". Кстати, вполне логично.


Да, сансарной жизни больше нет.



> Другие осторожно говорят, что, дескать, нет, нирвана - это не "ничто", это не "материалистическая смерть". Но когда задаешь вопрос: "А что же это, собственно?", паровоз тут же дает задний ход и собеседник испуганно повторяет заклинание: "Умом нирвану не понять, аршином общим не измерить", никакой катафатики, только апофатика и т.д. Тоже, кстати, вполне понятная позиция -


Да, ибо здесь мы впадём в диттхи.



> только вот непонятно, как она вписывается в рамки концепции "ничего, кроме скандх" - раз ничего нет, то, стало быть, по исчерпании причин и условий ничего и не остается, а новое возникнуть уже не может; а если что-то все же есть, то, выходит, пятискандховая схема + пратитья-самутпада описывают вовсе не всю реальность и не являются универсальными схемами, а это уже ересь какая-то выходит; вот и остается молчать и оправдываться тем, что "много будешь знать - скоро состаришься".


Есть ещё необусловленная дхамма ниббана. Прекращаются только обусловленные дхаммы.



> О как. В общем, вполне понятная схема - восходя по "ступеням" сосредоточения, практикующий "отбрасывает" все более тонкие "уровни" восприятия/сознания, пока не дойдет до высшей точки - сосредоточения полного прекращения. Затем, выйдя из сосредоточения (важный момент: тхеравада так и не может внятно объяснить, за счет чего, собственно, остановившееся сознание вдруг начинает вновь функционировать),


бхаванга же не прекращалась. Также, как после глубокого обморока человек вновь приходит в сознание.



> он осуществляет "пересмотр" пережитого - и вуаля, оказывается, возможно прекращение сознания. Ничего больше нет, рабочий день закончен.


Нет. Самое главное упущено: что это прекращение есть благо. Вот, что главное. И благо настолько, что по сравнению с ним любое сансарное (или какое-либо ещё) осознанное бытие - не есть благо.



> И тут уже недвусмысленно утверждается: во-первых, реальность отнюдь не исчерпывается схемой шести сознаний; во-вторых, пять скандх - это сансарическое, нечистое бытие, которое может быть очищено, будучи в своей сути ни чем иным, как пятью Буддами (тут очень интересна схема преображения сознаний (виджнян) в мудрости (джняны), но это слишком обширная тема, чтобы сейчас ее затрагивать).


Так это же всё равно завуалированное желание существовать. Быть. Можно, конечно, сказать, что это не индивидуальное бытие. Но человек подсознательно всё-равно успокаивается и понимает, что он любимый и дальше будет существовать. Пусть и как просветлённое существо. Это воспринимается с тем большим энтузиазмом, что обещается, что у этого просветлённого страданий не будет.

----------

Fuerth (25.10.2010), Zom (22.10.2010), Тао (01.12.2012), Федор Ф (29.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, не аналог, конечно, а скорее полное тождество. _Дхармакая_ понятие ещё домахаянское.


Домахаянское. Но смысл его сильно поменялся.



> Что ещё за "_разумная сила_"? "_И дух парил на водою_"?


Да, как раз из этой области. Т.к. Будды Дхармакаи способны эманировать Самбхогакаи и Нирманакаи, то понятно, что это сила разумная. Закон тяготения, например, не способен эманировать разумные силы.

----------


## Zom

> Тут нужен искусный метод, чтобы и ум свергнуть, и чтоб он сам не заметил этого. Тогда предлагается логичная и понятная для ума схема продвижения, путь тхеравады. Человек начинает очистительные практики, медитирует, достигает первых дхъян, и тут ему открываются первые достоверные сведения о природе ума. Занавес приоткрыт, а ум этому не смог помешать. Что же делать с тем знанием, которое открылось. Искать ответы на новые и неожиданные для тхеравады вопросы. Где искать? В следующих колесницах.


Какое-то неглубокое у вас знание тхеравады. Будда очень даже хорошо говорит что делать, когда достигнуты джханы. А вот, как вы сказали, "в следующих колесницах", как раз очень большой вопрос насчёт того, что при достижении джхан практикующий пойдёт верным путём (или вообще хоть куда-то сдвинется). Особенно с учётом воззрения о вечном ясном запредельном уме ,)

----------

Pavel (22.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть ещё необусловленная дхамма ниббана. Прекращаются только обусловленные дхаммы.


Значит должно быть и сознание, постигающее эту необусловленную дхамму, или, другими словами, тождественное ей.
Это и есть безначальный и бесконечный, необусловленный ум ясного света.

----------


## Топпер

> Тхеравада - она конечно фундамент, но мне видится она обманкой для ума. Всем известно, что виртуальный ум борется за свое существование, поэтому саботирует любые попытки себя свергнуть. Тут нужен искусный метод, чтобы и ум свергнуть, и чтоб он сам не заметил этого.


И таким методом предлагается метод сверхъестественного дальнейшего существования с различными тонкими телами, Дхармакаями и т.п.
Это по сути видоизменённая бхава танха.



> Тогда предлагается логичная и понятная для ума схема продвижения, путь тхеравады. Человек начинает очистительные практики, медитирует, достигает первых дхъян, и тут ему открываются первые достоверные сведения о природе ума. Занавес приоткрыт, а ум этому не смог помешать. Что же делать с тем знанием, которое открылось.


Если занавес приоткрылся, человек с ещё большим рвением начинает идти по Пути. И возможно станет Сотапаной.

----------


## Топпер

> Значит должно быть и сознание, постигающее эту необусловленную дхамму, или, другими словами, тождественное ей.
> Это и есть безначальный и бесконечный, необусловленный ум ясного света.


Нет. Сознания нет. Сознание, читта - это сансарная дхамма. Она тоже будет прекращена в Ниббане

----------

Zom (22.10.2010)

----------


## Alekk

Справедливости ради, к своему предыдущему посту добавлю, что и путь сутра-Махаяны, как утверждается, на несколько кальп. Если, конечно, заниматься только практикой Махаяны. Но Махаяна приоткрывает занавес еще больше. И тогда уже ответы нужно искать в Ваджраяне.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет. Сознания нет. Сознание, читта - это сансарная дхамма. Она тоже будет прекращена в Ниббане


То есть ниббана - это дхамма, которую не постигает никакое сознание?
Откуда же тогда о ней известно?

----------


## Топпер

> То есть ниббана - это дхамма, которую не постигает никакое сознание?
> Откуда же тогда о ней известно?


Её постигают при жизни.
Известно со слов Будды и Архатов.

----------


## До

> Домахаянское. Но смысл его сильно поменялся.


Остался прежним.




> Да, как раз из этой области. Т.к. Будды Дхармакаи способны эманировать Самбхогакаи и Нирманакаи, то понятно, что это сила разумная. Закон тяготения, например, не способен эманировать разумные силы.


Будда не способен эманировать _маномаякаю_? Способен, следовательно в тхераваде _дхаммакая_ такая же "разумная сила" как в махаяне.




> In the Pali Canon The Buddha tells Vasettha that the Tathagata (the Buddha) was Dharmakaya, the 'Truth-body' or the 'Embodiment of Truth', as well as Dharmabhuta, 'Truth-become', that is, 'One who has become Truth' (Digha Nikaya 27.9).

----------


## Топпер

> Справедливости ради, к своему предыдущему посту добавлю, что и путь сутра-Махаяны, как утверждается, на несколько кальп. Если, конечно, заниматься только практикой Махаяны. Но Махаяна приоткрывает занавес еще больше. И тогда уже ответы нужно искать в Ваджраяне.


Извините, но это не более чем рекламная конструкция. Все эти разговоры о том, что путь парамитаяны - на три калпы, а ваджраяны на одну жизнь.

----------

Фил (17.10.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Остался прежним.


Поменялся.



> Будда не способен эманировать _маномаякаю_?


Только при жизни.



> Способен, следовательно в тхераваде _дхаммакая_ такая же "разумная сила" как в махяне.


Соответственно вывод неверный.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Извините, но это не более чем рекламная конструкция. Все эти разговоры о том, что путь парамитаяны - на три калпы, а ваджраяны на одну жизнь.


Бханте. Путь ваджраяны в зависимости от класса тантр занимает до 16-ти жизней, если не больше.

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте. Путь ваджраяны в зависимости от класса тантр занимает до 16-ти жизней, если не больше.


Для аннутара-йога тантр теоретически можно в этой же жизни достичь состояния Будды.

----------


## Alekk

> Какое-то неглубокое у вас знание тхеравады. Будда очень даже хорошо говорит что делать, *когда* достигнуты джханы.


Признаю, у меня неглубокое знание тхеравады. Но я заметил, что в тхераваде только говорят о том, какие дхъяны будут, как они будут выглядеть и на что будут похожи. Приводя в качестве доказательства цитаты из первоисточников. Я ничего против такого подхода не имею и не сомневаюсь, что в нем огромная польза. Но что реально происходит с практиком, который достиг дхъян? Что говорит такой практик? Я бы на его месте благодарил тхераваду за ее помощь и рекомендовал бы ее как действующий и надежный метод. Но я также уверен, что этот практик не может не заметить чувство общности и душевной теплоты, которая появилась и усилилась в его сердце. И если он задастся вопросом, что это за чувство, что оно значит и что с ним делать, то где он будет искать ответы? Что бы ни говорила тхеравада, но он уже трансформировался бодхисаттву. Это наша естественная природа. И если мы идем путем ее раскрытия, то все испытываем примерно одни и те же чувства.

----------

Дечен Чедрон (26.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> А как существует эта кая помимо своего воплощения в виде текстов?


В виде Дхамма-ниямы. Закона вселенной (в широком смысле).

----------

Сергей Хос (22.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Значит должно быть и сознание, постигающее эту необусловленную дхамму, или, другими словами, тождественное ей.
> Это и есть безначальный и бесконечный, необусловленный ум ясного света.


Постигать её может сансарный ум - т.е. тот самый непоколебимый и максимально чистый ум, который получил архат при жизни. Но при париниббане сей ум, будучи конструктом, исчезает.

Есть например Чунда сутта, где Ананда спрашивает Будду о париниббане Сарипутты - "забрал ли" Сарипутта с собой "в ниббану" свойства мудрости, знания и видения? На что Ананда отвечает - нет, Сарипутта не "забрал с собой" эти качества.

И далее поясняет:

"Но Ананда, не учил ли я тебя состоянию безразличия по отношению ко всем дорогим и приятным вещам, к состоянию отлучения, к иному состоянию? Что ещё можно ожидать? Невозможно, чтобы кто-то предотвратил от уничтожения любое, что рождается, существует, что было сформировано и являлось подверженным к уничтожению".

----------

Тао (01.12.2012), Фил (17.10.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Но что реально происходит с практиком, который достиг дхъян?


Ничего особо не происходит. Через некоторое время он выходит из них с хорошей осознанностью.



> Что говорит такой практик?


Обычно говорят, что Будда был прав.



> Я бы на его месте благодарил тхераваду за ее помощь и рекомендовал бы ее как действующий и надежный метод. Но я также уверен, что этот практик не может не заметить чувство общности и душевной теплоты, которая появилась и усилилась в его сердце.


Да, это метта.



> И если он задастся вопросом, что это за чувство, что оно значит и что с ним делать, то где он будет искать ответы? Что бы ни говорила тхеравада, но он уже трансформировался бодхисаттву.


Нет, не трансвормировался. Четыре брахмавихары - это не изобретение Махаяны. Они и в Тхераваде более чем хорошо известны.

----------


## Alekk

> Извините, но это не более чем рекламная конструкция. Все эти разговоры о том, что путь парамитаяны - на три калпы, а ваджраяны на одну жизнь.


Согласен. Конечно, это все выглядит, как реклама. Но когда дхъяны достигаются, происходит изменение взглядов. Можно не дискутировать о том, как они изменятся, чтобы не разводить холиваров, но они все равно изменятся. Вы же не будете спорить с этим. Было бы печально, если бы взгляды оставались на том же уровне. Не исключено, что и реклама окажется чем-то другим. И еще много чего.

----------


## Zom

> Но что реально происходит с практиком, который достиг дхъян?


Когда он достиг джхан, он занимается интенсивной практикой випассаны, которая на этом уровне уже совершенно иная по силе и действию, если сравнивать с "мирскими" курсами, которые преподают тут и там в наши дни ,)

Джхана - не самоцель, а инструмент. Необходимый инструмент для глубокого прозрения. Вот собственно и всё.

----------

Федор Ф (29.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Согласен. Конечно, это все выглядит, как реклама. Но когда дхъяны достигаются, происходит изменение взглядов. Можно не дискутировать о том, как они изменятся, чтобы не разводить холиваров, но они все равно изменятся. Вы же не будете спорить с этим. Было бы печально, если бы взгляды оставались на том же уровне. Не исключено, что и реклама окажется чем-то другим. И еще много чего.


Достижение джхан сложно, но это не нечто совсем из ряда вон выходящее. Первой джханы достаточно многие достигают. И не происходит никаких радикальных изменений взглядов в сторону Махаяны. Джан ведь достигают не только буддисты но и индийские йогины.

----------


## Alekk

> Нет, не трансвормировался. Четыре брахмавихары - это не изобретение Махаяны. Они и в Тхераваде более чем хорошо известны.


Чем мне действительно симпатична Тхеравада, так это тем, что у нее на все есть ответ. Четкий и логичный. Ум спокоен и не о чем не подозревает )
А в подполье во всю идет диверсионная работа ))

----------

Secundus (22.10.2010)

----------


## Alekk

> Джан ведь достигают не только буддисты но и индийские йогины.


Я и говорю. Это наша естественная природа. И если мы идем путем ее раскрытия, то все испытываем примерно одни и те же чувства.

----------


## Топпер

> Чем мне действительно симпатична Тхеравада, так это тем, что у нее на все есть ответ. Четкий и логичный.


Да. Потому, что система формировалась, как цельная.



> Ум спокоен и не о чем не подозревает )
> А в подполье во всю идет диверсионная работа ))


Это вряд ли. Скорее наоборот. у нас ведь множество тхеравадинов через Махаяну прошло. Обратных примеров почти нет.



> Я и говорю. Это наша естественная природа. И если мы идем путем ее раскрытия, то все испытываем примерно одни и те же чувства.


Да. 
Но эти чувства напрямую с Махаяной не связанны.

----------


## До

> Вот и чудесно. Кошмар сансары закончится сам собой, и уже не так долго осталось.


Тут произошла небольшая подмена. Так как сообщают не только, что к этому стремиться прекрасно, но и что это труднодостижимо.




> Ну а если совсем невмоготу - можно выпить йаду / убить себя апстену, в зависимости от личностных предпочтений.


Материалист верит, что после смерти обретёт нирвану, но буддизм не учит, что это произойдёт от одной только этой веры, или "сам собой". Так что пить яд не достигает буддийской цели, а лишь теряется шанс практиковать дхарму.




> В ряде текстов говорится о Дхармакае, как нераздельной с четырьмя гуна-парамитами (шубха-парамита, атма-парамита, сукха-парамита, нитья-парамита).


В буддийской тантре много перепевок из индуистской. Ну и то что там говорится слово _атма_ в позитивном ключе не значит, что по смыслу вкладывается индуистский атман - при _объяснении_ все может оказаться совсем наоборот. Будда часто в палийском каноне начинает говорить в терминологии каких-то небуддийских аскетов, но вкладывает совершенно левый, с их точки зрения смысл, тот который ему нужен. Так что, еще раз повторяю, если там слово _атман_ употребилось, это ещё ничего не значит.




> Согласно тхеравадинским учителям, освобождение достигается путем прозрения (випассаны)


Випассаны *и* саматхи.




> Ну и, собственно, буддизм здесь вовсе не оригинален - система ашуддха-таттв в шайвизме ничем не хуже (хотя и не лучше).


С этого и надо было начинать.

----------

Zom (22.10.2010), Леонид Ш (22.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> О как. В общем, вполне понятная схема - восходя по "ступеням" сосредоточения, практикующий "отбрасывает" все более тонкие "уровни" восприятия/сознания, пока не дойдет до высшей точки - сосредоточения полного прекращения. Затем, выйдя из сосредоточения (важный момент: тхеравада так и не может внятно объяснить, за счет чего, собственно, остановившееся сознание вдруг начинает вновь функционировать), он осуществляет "пересмотр" пережитого - и вуаля, оказывается, возможно прекращение сознания. Ничего больше нет, рабочий день закончен.


Можно объяснить остаточной связью с сансарой. Ниродха-самапатти - это не полная париниббана, хоть и близка к ней по мощности "ниродхи" - прекращений. Дело в том, что в сансаре ещё остаётся благополучно живое тело, рупа. А, как известно, намарупа - единый психофизический объект, неразрывный, взаимосвязанный. Поэтому какие-то психические конструкты, связанные с телом, в ниродхе, видимо, сохраняются - хотя полноценным сознанием это быть может трудно назвать. И когда происходит выход из ниродхи, сознание на их основе и возобновляется. Есть сутта, где сказано, что намарупа и сознание - как две связки тростника, опирающиеся друг на друга. Если одна падает (исчезает), то и другая тоже. Вот такая взаимосвязь. Соответственно, поскольку намарупа явно не исчезает в нирода-самапатти, то видимо, какие-то зачатки сознания ещё продолжаются, хотя в целом оно мощнецки прекращено, вплоть то дого, что уже нет ни малейшего восприятия и чувствования.




> вот в тантрической перспективе все совсем не так. Собственно, дхармово-скандховая схема (равно как и пратитья-самутпада - всего лишь удобный инструмент для работы с собственным умом, не более того. Ну и, собственно, буддизм здесь вовсе не оригинален - система ашуддха-таттв в шайвизме ничем не хуже (хотя и не лучше).
> 
> И тут уже недвусмысленно утверждается: во-первых, реальность отнюдь не исчерпывается схемой шести сознаний; во-вторых, пять скандх - это сансарическое, нечистое бытие, которое может быть очищено, будучи в своей сути ни чем иным, как пятью Буддами (тут очень интересна схема преображения сознаний (виджнян) в мудрости (джняны), но это слишком обширная тема, чтобы сейчас ее затрагивать).


В суттах Будда говорит так - "Монахи, отбросьте ВСЁ. Вот такое мощное заявление. Если бы нужно было бы что-то там "сохранить", Будда об этом бы упомянул. Но он не предупреждает, что есть, мол, что-то там сокровенное, которое не надо было б отбрасывать или что-то такое запредельное, что надо было бы развить. Поэтому Тхеравада - это единственная религия, которая по-настоящему идёт до конца. И даже, как я уже выше указал, и мудрость в том числе в конечном итоге отбрасывается.

----------

Тао (01.12.2012)

----------


## Alekk

> Это вряд ли. Скорее наоборот. у нас ведь множество тхеравадинов через Махаяну прошло. Обратных примеров почти нет.


Не располагаю такой статистикой. 



> Да. 
> Но эти чувства напрямую с Махаяной не связанны.


Если откровенно говорить, эти чувства вообще ни с чем не связаны, кроме нашей природы будды. Яны - это ж методы достижения, а не самоцель. Не стоит на них жестко циклиться. Напрасно вообще на тему ян разводить холивары. Один метод лучше другого? Да лучше. По своему каждый метод лучше другого. Как можно думать, что другой человек ошибается, если предпочитает другой метод? Для чего так думать? Мы что, не уверены в своих методах, в своих янах, что так яростно доказываем их преимущество? Откуда столько мотивации и сил? Эту бы силу да в мирных целях, в смысле, на свою практику бы направить. Была бы польза. А так мы только вредим сами себе - подпитываем неуверенность в своем методе и провоцируем других людей критиковать наш метод, отчего неуверенность только растет. Конечно, холивар подается под соусом наставления на путь истинный, открытия глаз оппоненту. Но на деле нужно уважать чужие взгляды, а не пытаться открыть им глаза. Пусть глаза открывают нам наши учителя и наша практика. А когда глаза откроются, возможно, в словах холивара можно будет разглядеть урок истины для себя, но кто может похвастать этим? 

Извините, немного увлекся.

----------

Secundus (22.10.2010)

----------


## Tseten

Уважаемые более опытные практикующие форумчане! Ответьте мне пожалуйста на *один* вопрос: "Неужели Будда не ответил на все то, что мы тут в спорах пытаемся родить, в Сутрах? Если ответил - значит нужно поискать, если нет - то может оно и не требовалось?"

----------

Zom (22.10.2010), Тао (01.12.2012)

----------


## До

> Поменялся.


Не изменился.
Понятие еще домахаянское, повторяю. Уходящее своими корнями в сутры.
Будда себя называет дхаммакаей? Называет.
При этом и его учение наызвается дхаммакаей? Называется.
Нужно не делать смешение этих двух понятий (которые есть и в тхераваде).




> Только при жизни.


Татхагата дхаммакая? Да.
Татхагата может эманировать маномаякаю? Да.
Следовательно в тхераваде дхаммакая может эманировать маномаякаю (которая аналог нирманакаи, а возможно и самбхогакаи).
Следовательно (используя вашу логику) в тхераваде дхаммакая "разумная сила".

Собрание текстов учения тоже назвается дхаммакаей. Но разве кто-то говорил, что тексты могут что-то эманировать? Нет, это говорится только о Татхагате.




> Соответственно вывод неверный.


Он основывался на ваших аргументах, которые вы говорили, а затем вы их каждый раз меняете (дополняете), чтоб он постфактум оказался неверен.

Ваши аргументы в стиле - "вот в махаяне придумали новое понятие Татхагаты".
А я говорю "так в тхераваде тоже есть понятие Татхагаты".
А вы могли бы сказать - "нет, там все отличается и смысл совершенно другой, ну ничего общего".

Т.е. мне надо бы доказать, что и Будда в махаяне не другой. И что 4БИ не другие. И что 8БП не другой. А в тхераваде всё необорот и Будда другой. И 4БИ другие. И 8БП другой. Это выглядит как будто мне надо доказывать, что белое, это белое. Как же доказать, что белое, это белое, ломаю голову. Доказать очевидное труднее всего.

----------

Дечен Чедрон (26.10.2010), Леонид Ш (22.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Как можно думать, что другой человек ошибается, если предпочитает другой метод? Для чего так думать?


Представьте, можно. Например, вы считаете, что христианство ведёт к Ниббане? Что Ислам, Индуизм ведут к освобождению? 
Буддизм во все времена вёл полемику с другими религиозными системами. Сам Будда разослал миссионеров в первый же год после просветления.



> Мы что, не уверены в своих методах, в своих янах, что так яростно доказываем их преимущество? Откуда столько мотивации и сил?


Напоминаю вам, что переход на личности и угадывание мотиваций собеседников на форуме не приветствуется.



> Но на деле нужно уважать чужие взгляды, а не пытаться открыть им глаза.


Кому нужно? Почему нужно? Вы своё мнение за истину в последней инстанции не выдавайте, пожалуйста.



> Пусть глаза открывают нам наши учителя и наша практика


А может всё же лучше, если слово Будды будет открывать глаза?

----------


## Zom

> Ответьте мне пожалуйста на один вопрос: "Неужели Будда не ответил на все то, что мы тут в спорах пытаемся родить, в Сутрах? Если ответил - значит нужно поискать, если нет - то может оно и не требовалось?"


Вот именно - всё что нужно, он и сказал. А про конечную цель, т.е. ниббану, он говорил очень сдержанно и кратко (в отличие от его последователей, которые развернули целые тома философских взглядов, и выстроили на этих взглядах новые методики для практики).

----------


## Топпер

> Не изменился.
> Понятие еще домахаянское, повторяю. Уходящее своими корнями в сутры.
> Будда себя называет дхаммакаей? Называет.
> При этом и его учение наызвается дхаммакаей? Называется.


Смысл другой. Не связанный с теорией Трикаи Махаяны.



> Татхагата дхаммакая? Да.


Только в том смысле, что в нём воплощён закон природы.



> Татхагата может эманировать маномаякаю? Да.


Но эта нирманакая не обладает собственным разумом. Это нечто вроде марионетки. И эманирует она не из Дхаммакаи, а из ккхандх Будды. Из его иддхи.



> Следовательно в тхераваде дхаммакая может эманировать маномаякаю (которая аналог нирманакаи, а возможно и самбхогакаи).
> Следовательно (используя вашу логику) в тхераваде дхаммакая "разумная сила".


Всё это актуально только для саупадисесаниббана дхату.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Уважаемые более опытные практикующие форумчане! Ответьте мне пожалуйста на *один* вопрос: "Неужели Будда не ответил на все то, что мы тут в спорах пытаемся родить, в Сутрах? Если ответил - значит нужно поискать, если нет - то может оно и не требовалось?"


Спорим потому, что часть сутр частью собеседников не признается аутентичными.
Тхеравада имеет в качестве источников только тот корпус текстов, который в Махаяне называется "Сутры Первого поворота Колеса Дхармы".

----------


## Нагфа

Про сознание в Ниббане  пишут не только Зом и Топпер:




> Постигать её может сансарный ум - т.е. тот самый непоколебимый и максимально чистый ум, который получил архат *при жизни*. Но при *париниббане* сей ум, будучи конструктом, *исчезает*.


 


> Сознания нет. Сознание, читта - это сансарная дхамма. Она тоже будет прекращена в Ниббане


,
 но и также Тханнисаро Бхику:
Сначала Преамбула про место локализации:



> нирвана — это вообще не место. Она реализуется только тогда, когда ум прекращает определять себя в терминах месторасположения: здесь, или там, или посередине.
> 
> А где есть какое-то место, не важно насколько духовна его природа, там всегда дремлет жажда, которая ищет себе подпитки.
> Однако если жажда устранена, то и "там" там больше не существует.


а потом, внимание, про сознание:



> *Сознание нирваны* называется сознанием "без поверхности" (анидассанам), потому что оно нигде не приземляется. Поскольку агрегат сознания включает только сознания ближнего, дальнего, настоящего, прошлого и будущего, то есть, связанные с пространством и временем, сознание "без поверхности" не входит в агрегаты вообще. Оно не вечно, потому что вечность — это функция времени. И поскольку невозможность локализации означает и невозможность определения, Будда подчеркивал, что просветленного человека в отличие от обычных людей не возможно локализировать и отождествить с агрегатами уже в этой жизни; после смерти, о нем не возможно сказать, что он есть, не есть, ни то и ни другое, и не первое и не второе вместе взятое, потому что описания могут относиться только к тому, что можно определить.


И думается, о, Зом  и Топер неправы, но при более внимательном прочтении, понимается, что т.к. при жизни может быть достигнута только нирвана (без приставки "пари"), то сознание в ней есть, только оно "без опоры", о чем пишет Тханисаро. А уже когда умершее тело дает возможность  поставить приставку "пари" то исчезает вообще любое сознание. 
так же ответил  мне и Дима Ивахенко: 



> У *живущего* Араханта сознание может пребывать без опоры. 
> Полная Ниббана, без остатка, связана с прекращением всех пяти совокупностей (кхандх), в том числе сознания.


п.с. однако у меня вопрос, а как *при жизни*  Будда определил что там будет за жизнью (= после смерти) , то есть что сознание исчезнет? Ведь даже для него, равно как и для всех нас пока живем, есть сознание - следовательно все рассуждения - это порождения сознания,  и смерть - дело будущего, откуда мы можем знать будущее наверняка и так утверждать? Ведь нельзя же так на секунду заглянуть в париниббану и выскочить из нее, поведав что там на самом деле.

----------


## Топпер

> п.с. однако у меня вопрос, а как *при жизни*  Будда определил что там будет за жизнью (= после смерти) , то есть что сознание исчезнет? Ведь даже для него, равно как и для всех нас пока живем, есть сознание,  и смерть - дело будущего, откуда мы можем знать будущее наверняка и так утверждать? Ведь нельзя же так на секунду заглянуть в париниббану и выскочить из нее, поведав что там на самом деле.


Ниббану он ощущал при жизни. Т.е. в том состоянии, при котором ещё наличествуют ккхандхи, как плоды прошлой каммы. Т.к. жажда устранена, Будда видел, что нового рождения не будет. Что все обусловленные дхаммы погаснут и останется только дхамма ниббана, которую он и при жизни ощущает. 
А т.к. вопрос о желании личного бытия уже не встаёт, Будду, видимо, вопрос нахождения уже не слишком волнует. Как не слишком волнует нас вопрос, куда мы денемся из хорошего или плохого сна когда проснёмся. Или как не слишком волнует нас вопрос куда же делся тот чудесный ребёнок, которым мы были в детстве. От того ребёнка, по сути, ничего не осталось. Ни его восприятия мира, ни от его мыслей уже и следа нет.

----------

Фил (17.10.2011)

----------


## Нагфа

А кто определяет что человек уже архат/сотапанна и т.д.? Раньше это делал Будда, а сейчас? 
Например, в дзен получают подтверждение (ну не архатсва конечно, а какого то там уровня) - инку, от трех разных монахов, более реализованных.

----------


## Топпер

> А кто определяет что человек уже архат/сотапанна и т.д.? Раньше это делал Будда, а сейчас? 
> Например, в дзен получают подтверждение (ну не архатсва конечно, а какого то там уровня) - инку, от трех разных монахов, более реализованных.


Есть десять ниваран которые должны быть преодолены. 

Но по большому счёту  сложно определить кто их преодолел, а кто нет. Поэтому любая внешняя сертификация рано или поздно мельчает. Это касается и инок тоже. Стоит появится одному-двум не реализованным мастерам, как они потянут признание других нереализованных.

Лучший метод - длительное совместное проживание и наблюдение за человеком. Об этом говорил сам Будда

----------

Zom (22.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> п.с. однако у меня вопрос, а как при жизни Будда определил что там будет за жизнью (= после смерти) , то есть что сознание исчезнет?


Как я понимаю, он это переживает напрямую в ниродхе-самапатти, прекращении восприятия и чувствования. Это сверхмирское состояние, потому что, последним этапом мирского достижения является 8 джхана (ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия). Ниродха выше этого, значит уже не относится к миру, т.е. является переживанием ниббаны. 

Как оно там, в ниродхе, "ощущается", сказать сложно. Будда и сам отвечает - сначала дойдите до сюда, а там и поймёте. 

Аджан Чаа приводил пример с тяжким грузом. Т.е. пережить блаженство отсутствия груза можно только тогда, когда груз сброшен. По аналогии - в ниродхе-самапатти груз полностью сброшен.

----------


## Нагфа

> Есть десять ниваран которые должны быть преодолены.


ну это известно. То есть как такового типа "списка" призннаых архатов/сотапанн и т.д. нет  и они не обновляются каждый год? ))

по моему это некий слабый момент, потому что система признания мастера (или кого там) более доверительна с точки зрения обывателей.
Это как реклама  (а реклама работает и еще как!)- у нас самый признанный мастер, приходите к нам и вы получите то то и то-то. И люди идут, потому что думают - признанный- значит кто-то  признал, значит не хухры-мухры. точно так же как идут за орбитом, а не стиморолом.  
А если есть разработанная система того, что надо преодолеть, но толком никто не знает кто есть кто (кто на каком уровне) это вызывает ассоциации с хаосом.
Люди (в том числе и я, порой) даже сами часто спрашивают - а чем вы лучше? - им отвечают - а вот мы такие-то. и все, этого достаточно.

----------


## Zom

> Лучший метод - длительное совместное проживание и наблюдение за человеком. Об этом говорил сам Будда


Да и даже это не 100% показатель. Всегда есть шанс, что человек умеет просто "быть хорошим".

Как я думаю, видение устранённых пут возможно если развита сверхспособность чтения умов других. В противном случае - 100% гарантии нет. 

С архатом в принципе проще - он, к примеру, не может испугаться, даже если окажется в ситуации, которая угрожает жизни. Но такое обстоятельство редко происходит, увидеть со стороны - шансов мало.

----------

Pavel (22.10.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

> Это сверхмирское состояние, потому что, последним этапом мирского достижения является 8 джхана (ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия).


а есть ведь еще аятаны?

----------


## Zom

> по моему это некий слабый момент


Сам Будда считал, что это как раз сильный момент. Есть, например, сутта, где Будда спрашивает домохозяина о том, даёт ли тот дану. Домохозяин отвечает - да даю. Но только архатам (чтоб заслуг побольше). Будда его критикует, поясняя, что домохозяин не может видеть кто из монахов архат, а кто нет. И затем даёт совет - не вычленять архатов, а делать дар Сангхе монахов. Согласно Даккхинавибханга сутте, дар Сангхе не менее весом, чем дар архату. 

Кроме того, Будда запретил монахам заявлять о своих достижениях мирянам. Даже если эти достижения действительны. Видимо как раз во избежании развития "системы признания".




> а есть ведь еще аятаны?


А причём тут аятаны? -)

----------


## Нагфа

> Будда его критикует, поясняя, что домохозяин не может видеть кто из монахов архат, а кто нет. И затем даёт совет - не вычленять архатов, а делать дар Сангхе монахов. .


ну конечно, это ж желание выгоды. странные люди. 




> Сам Будда считал, что это как раз сильный момент.


а в чем именно сильный?  про мирянина я поняла. а в чем польза учению и его распространению, неугасанию?

----------


## Нагфа

> А причём тут аятаны? -)


ну они есть? прочитала в книге про их упоминание, уточняю теперь что это. (могу задать этот вопрос в другой ветке, а  отсюда вырезать)

----------


## Zom

> а в чем именно сильный? про мирянина я поняла. а в чем польза учению и его распространению, неугасанию?


В том, что когда никого не признают, все монахи как бы равны. Все в равных условиях находятся. Миряне не начинают делить их на Гуру и не-гуру. Соответственно, поддерживают всех монахов, а не одного или двух. В таких условиях возникает возможность для практики у многих, а не у единиц. Вот, навскидку, вот в этом сильный подход.

К тому же монахи могут ошибаться насчёт своих достижений, или же могут ошибаться те, которые стараются кого-то признать. В результате, если монаха признали архатом ошибочно, возникает очень нехорошая ситуация: лже-архат начинает вещать лже-учение, а так как его признали архатом, то как бы считается что он не может ошибаться. Так учение начинает искажаться, поскольку начинаются ложные вкрапления.

Будда видимо этот момент видел, раз сказал, что даже слова 100-летнего монаха нужно сверять с Дхамма-Винаей.

----------

Фил (17.10.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> ну это известно. То есть как такового типа "списка" призннаых архатов/сотапанн и т.д. нет  и они не обновляются каждый год? ))


Есть, наверное таковые. Например, в Бирме Махаси Саядо. В Таиланде Аджан Буддадаса в Шри-Ланке Анандаметтея Махатхера и т.п. Другое дело, что это всё предмет веры.



> по моему это некий слабый момент, потому что система признания мастера (или кого там) более доверительна с точки зрения обывателей.
> Это как реклама  (а реклама работает и еще как!)- у нас самый признанный мастер, приходите к нам и вы получите то то и то-то. И люди идут, потому что думают - признанный- значит кто-то  признал, значит не хухры-мухры. точно так же как идут за орбитом, а не стиморолом.


Это да. 



> А если есть разработанная система того, что надо преодолеть, но толком никто не знает кто есть кто (кто на каком уровне) это вызывает ассоциации с хаосом.
> Люди (в том числе и я, порой) даже сами часто спрашивают - а чем вы лучше? - им отвечают - а вот мы такие-то. и все, этого достаточно.


я думаю, что это больше специфика российской тхеравады - стараться на подобные списки не опираться. В традиционных странах было бы удивительно, если бы того или иного монаха не почитали Архатом.

----------


## Нагфа

> Например, в Бирме Махаси Саядо. В Таиланде Аджан Буддадаса в Шри-Ланке Анандаметтея Махатхера и т.п. Другое дело, что это всё предмет веры.


Да, это замечательные  и выдающиеся монахи. А кто их признал архатами?

----------


## Топпер

Скажем так, про них говорят, что они архаты. А это ведь дело такое: чем больше людей признало, тем более авторитетным монах будет считаться.
Плюс если некоторых учителей вся Сангха почитает большим авторитетом, то они как бы бесспорно считаются архатами.

----------

Zom (22.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Да, это замечательные и выдающиеся монахи. А кто их признал архатами?


Признавать архатами начинают, как я понимаю, миряне того монастыря, в котором проживает "старец" -)

----------


## Топпер

Плюс его ученики. Особенно если у учеников развивается система монастырей. 
Например, такая история происходит на наших глазах с Аджаном Ча. В самом Таиланде он, не столь известен. Т.е. учитель не всетайского масштаба, а только северного Таиланда. Однако на Западе его уже практически Архатом почитают.

----------


## Zom

Ну там двоякая ситуация - я думаю его начале миряне-тайцы архатом начали считать (раз вокруг него монастырь стали делать), а потом и западные монахи добавили своё веское фаранг-словцо -)

Аджан Джаясаро прямо сказал, что он _верит_ в то, что Аджан Чаа был архатом.
Аджан Брам писал, что Аджан Чаа мог входить в 4 джхану (один из признаков всё-таки; т.е. если не архат, то 100% анагамин).

----------


## До

> Смысл другой.


Тот же. Другое, скажем, связь с ещё чем-то. Тогда нужно говорить, что _новизна_ эта связь, а не то понятие с которым связывают.

У вас логика такого типа - раз в махяне Будда летал на Ланку, то это другой Будда, так как в тхераваде он туда не летал. Связь тут "летал на Ланку". Но это никак не влияет на определение понятия "Будда". Так и дхармакая, это еще одно имя для Татхагаты. Означает оно, ну например, что он реализовал всю дхарму. В махаяне он реализовал? - реализовал. В тхераваде он реализовал? - реализовал. Нужно _точно_ определять в чем разница. Скажем "_добавилось новое своийство икс к понятию дхармакая_". Или "_понятие дхармакая начало использоваться в новом контексте икс_." А а не "_вообще всё понятие дхармакая новое_".
"_Вообще_" всё понятие старое и восходит к сутрам, в том числе и палийским суттам.




> Только в том смысле, что в нём воплощён закон природы.


А в махаяне не воплощен этот закон природы? Точно так-же воплощён.




> Но эта нирманакая не обладает собственным разумом. Это нечто вроде марионетки. И эманирует она не из Дхаммакаи, а из ккхандх Будды. Из его иддхи.


Иллюзорные тела и в махаяне не обладают собственным разумом. Много раз приводятся примеры где иллюзорное тело фигурирует именно в таком смысле как не настоящее существо.

На счет того откуда что эманирует, это вообще о чем вы. 1) Дхармакая синоним Татхагаты. 2) Если Татхагата что-то эманирует, то можно сказать, что дхармакая эманирует, ведь дхармакая, это и есть Татхагата.

А Татхагата обладает собственным разумом? Если да то и дхаммакая обладает собственным разумом, ведь Татхагата и дхаммакая синонимы.

----------

Леонид Ш (22.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Скажем "_добавилось новое своийство икс к понятию дхармакая_". Или "_понятие дхармакая начало использоваться в новом контексте икс_." А а не "_вообще всё понятие дхармакая новое_".
> "_Вообще_" всё понятие старое и восходит к сутрам, в том числе и палийским суттам.


Да, добавилось новое свойство и стало использоваться в новом контексте. В итоге имеем новое понятие Дхармакаи.



> А в махаяне не воплощен этот закон природы? Точно так-же воплощён.


Видимо не так же, если учесть, что Будды остаются активными в Нирване.



> Иллюзорные тела и в махаяне не обладают собственным разумом. Много раз приводятся примеры где иллюзорное тело фигурирует именно в таком смысле как не настоящее существо.


Это спорный вопрос. Вот, например, Далай-лама - нирманакая бодхисатты (Будды) Авалокитешвары. Он обладает отдельным собственным разумом?



> На счет того откуда что эманирует, это вообще о чем вы. 1) Дхармакая синоним Татхагаты. 2) Если Татхагата что-то эманирует, то можно сказать, что дхармакая эманирует, ведь дхармакая, это и есть Татхагата.


Это неоправданное расширение термина.



> А Татхагата обладает собственным разумом? Если да то и дхаммакая обладает собственным разумом, ведь Татхагата и дхаммакая синонимы.


Опять же ваши выводы неверны т.к. основаны на произвольном расширении термина.
Обладание разумом возможно при наличии ккхандх. Если нет ккхандх, откуда взятся разуму?

----------

Фил (17.10.2011)

----------


## Secundus

> сообщение от Сергей Хос:
> ...В буддизме безначальный и бесконечный поток сознания каждого существа именно индивидуален, причем, насколько я понимаю, во всех школах махаяны.
> Поэтому, в частности, и говорится о разных буддах, а не о едином абстрактом "буддстве для всех".
> 
> т.е. можно и нужно говорить об индивидуальном просветлении и индивидуальной буддовости (природе Будды) ?
> 
> Если сейчас на Земле (пример) 6 миллиардов человек, то одномоментно (утрируя) проявляются 6 миллиардов разных природ разных будд ?


товарисчи, ктонить сострадательно ответит на мои профанские вопросы выше ? пжлста

----------


## До

> Да, добавилось новое свойство и стало использоваться в новом контексте. В итоге имеем новое понятие Дхармакаи.


Нет, понятие старое.

Понятие тождественно определению. Введём такое определение "_дхаммакая - это Татхагата_". А потом если Татхагата летит на Ланку (новое свойство и новый контекст), то на понятие дхаммакая, это никак не влияет. Дхаммакая всё еще Татхагата.




> Видимо не так же, если учесть, что Будды остаются активными в Нирване.


Не в полной нирване, так что противоречия нет.




> Это спорный вопрос. Вот, например, Далай-лама - нирманакая бодхисатты (Будды) Авалокитешвары. Он обладает отдельным собственным разумом?


Причем тут Далай-лама? Тибетские сказки меня не особо интересуют.




> Это неоправданное расширение термина.


Логической ошибки нет. Силлогизм: если Татхагата, это дхаммакая, а Татхагата эманирует маномаякаю, то дхаммакая эманиурет маномаякаю.




> Опять же ваши выводы неверны т.к. основаны на произвольном расширении термина. Обладание разумом возможно при наличии ккхандх. Если нет ккхандх, откуда взятся разуму?


Вы что отождествляете Татхагату и кхандхи? А Татхагата говорил, что он к ним не сводится и *обнаружить его нельзя. Так с учетом этого он обладает разумом или нет?*

*Кстати*, была в ПК история, что Татхагата исчез так, что какой-то брахма его обнаружить не мог. _Что было когда его небыло? И откуда он потом появился?_

----------

Леонид Ш (22.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, понятие старое.


Старое понятие с новым определением даёт новое понятие.



> Понятие тождественно определению. Введём такое определение "дхаммакая - это Татхагата".


Давайте не будем вводить такое определение. Дхаммакая - это закон природы воплощённый в Будде.



> Не в полной нирване, так что противоречия нет.


Вы наверняка знаете, что с т.з. Махаяны неприбывающая нирвана Будд,  выше пребывающей нирваны Архатов. И именно неприбывающая считается полной, настоящей нирваной.



> Причем тут Далаи Лама? Тибетские сказки меня не особо интересуют.


Почему сказки? Он официально тибетскими буддистами считается нирманокаей. Вот я и хотел бы услышать ответ на вопрос, обладает ли он своим собственным умом или же нет.



> Логической ошибки нет. Силлогизм: если Татхагата, это дхаммакая, а Татхагата эманирует маномаякаю, то дхаммакая эманиурет маномаякаю.


Сам силлогизм изначально неправилен. Отсюда и ошибки.



> Вы что отождествляете Татхагату и кхандхи? А Татхагата говорил, что он к ним не сводится и *обнаружить его нельзя. Так с учетом этого он обладает разумом или нет?*


Но он и помимо ккхандх не существует. Вы об этом забываете. 
Соответственно если винньяна или читта - сансарные дхаммы, то в Ниббане их нет.



> *Кстати*, была в ПК история, что Татхагата исчез так, что какой-то брахма его обнаружить не мог. _Что было когда его небыло? И откуда он потом появился?_


Брахмы сами заведуют мирами рупа-локи и ниже. Есть ещё арупа-лока.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Как нет? Есть конечно. Тхеравада - это, в первую очередь, религия. Кто бы, что ни говорил. Другое дело, что по сравнению с другими течениями буддизма, на веру действительно нужно принимать поменьше.
> 
> Этот момент, наверное,  можно только почувствовать. У преданных тхеравадинов он не возникает. Просто на интуитивном уровне понятно, что это именно то, что нужно. Те, кто этого интуитивно не понимают, в Тхераваде надолго не задерживаются.
> 
> Это слишком атеистический взгляд. Успокоение клиес ведёт к благости и безмятежности. По мере их возрастания и сравнения со своим предыдущим состоянием, начинаешь видеть, что нынешнее состояние лучше. 
> Плюс когда происходит рассмотрение идей цепляния за жизнь или стремление к несуществованию, рано или поздно появляется то самое интуитивное чувство, что это всё, как круги на воде, не более. Что под ними есть нечто глубокое и спокойное. Хотя и не связанное с личностным восприятием мира.
> 
> Если превращается в очередной вид психотерапии - это очень плохо. Очень неправильно. Это значит, что человек не почувствовал всей сакральности Тхеравады. 
> 
> ...


Бханте, вот это да! ИМХО конечно, но ведь вы один в один по сути, повторили то, что говорит ЕДСЛ. Разница между вами тоько в том, что вы отказываете нам в способности понять эту самую суть, до того момента когда мы ее постигнем напрямую, более того, вы утверждаете, что сама попытка разъястиь, осмыслить суть с помощью слов введет нас в заблуждение, породит новые привязанности. С вашей точки зрения надо просто строго следовать указанному пути и постижение сути придет само. ЕСДЛ наборот не боится обозначить суть наименованием, предупреждая только, опираясь на Дхармакирти, что то что он обозначает не есть сама суть, но ее достоверный образ, который необходим нам для того, что бы мы не восприняли нечто другое, возникшее вследствии практики, за суть. Его смелость не есть, что -то более превосходное, нет, она просто выражает раличные мотивации, ваша нирвана, его помощ всем живым скществам, но учение то одно, ведь вы с ним об одном и том же! Методы разнятся это да, но вы ведь и не претендуете на роль бодхисатвы, а ЕДСЛ блюдет взятый единожды обет, не желая от него отказаться, несмотря на всю его тяжесть, учитывая нашу омраченность.

----------


## Топпер

> Разница между вами тоько в том, что вы отказываете нам в способности понять эту самую суть, до того момента когда мы ее постигнем напрямую, более того, вы утверждаете, что сама попытка разъястиь, осмыслить суть с помощью слов введет нас в заблуждение, породит новые привязанности. С вашей точки зрения надо просто строго следовать указанному пути и постижение сути придет само.


Да.



> ЕСДЛ наборот не боится обозначить суть наименованием, предупреждая только, опираясь на Дхармакирти, что то что он обозначает не есть сама суть, но ее достоверный образ, который необходим нам для того, что бы мы не восприняли нечто другое, возникшее вследствии практики, за суть. Его смелость не есть, что -то более превосходное, нет, она просто выражает раличные мотивации, ваша нирвана, его помощ всем живым скществам, но учение то одно, ведь вы с ним об одном и том же! Методы разнятся это да, но вы ведь и не претендуете на роль бодхисатвы, а ЕДСЛ блюдет взятый единожды обет, не желая от него отказаться, несмотря на всю его тяжесть, учитывая нашу омраченность.


Думаю, что разница всё же есть. Теория из этих подходов вытекает разная.
В одном случае - опора на собственные силы. В другом - помощь Будд и Бодхисатт. Соответственно из этого развивается множество других различий.

----------


## До

> Старое понятие с новым определением даёт новое понятие.


Понятие это и есть определение (его смысл). Старый термин (слово) с новым определенеим даёт новое понятие. Но определение-то (т.е. смысл) осталось прежним - _Татхагата есть дхармакая как полная реализация Дхармы_.




> Давайте не будем вводить такое определение. Дхаммакая - это закон природы воплощённый в Будде.


Хорошо. Вы перед этим говорили, что если дхармакая что-то эманирует, то она _следовательно_ обладает собственным разумом. Так по вашему определению выходит, что и _дхаммакая_ обладает собственным разумом, раз Будда является её воплощением.




> Вы наверняка знаете, что с т.з. Махаяны неприбывающая нирвана Будд,  выше пребывающей нирваны Архатов. И именно неприбывающая считается полной, настоящей нирваной.


Неопределенная нирвана относится к "саупадисеса" нирване, как я понимаю. На счет того, что считается выше чего - не знаю такого различия, да и какая разница? На счет настоящности - все три нирваны признаются и все они настоящие.




> Почему сказки? Он официально тибетскими буддистами считается нирманокаей. Вот я и хотел бы услышать ответ на вопрос, обладает ли он своим собственным умом или же нет.


Я не знаю как там всё придумано, чтоб небыло противоречий. Плюс ТБ, это смесь с тантрой, а не чистая махаяна, которую мы вроде бы обсуждаем.




> Сам силлогизм изначально неправилен. Отсюда и ошибки.


Казалось бы вот уже и силлогизм я полностью привел, ошибку указать стало ещё проще, если она есть. Однако получаю в ответ просто "у вас не верно". Что не верно-то можете сформулировать так же четко как я сформулировал силлогизм?

Татхагата не дхаммакая?
Татхагата не эманирует маномаякаю?




> Но он и помимо ккхандх не существует. Вы об этом забываете. 
> Соответственно если винньяна или читта - сансарные дхаммы, то в Ниббане их нет.


Татхагата обладает разумом? Если Татхагата обладает разумом, а Татхагата это дхаммакая, то и дхаммакая обладает разумом.




> Брахмы сами заведуют мирами рупа-локи и ниже. Есть ещё арупа-лока.


Пересидел в арупа-локе значит. Но по-моему про это в сутте небыло. (Тем более сам брахма там не сидел в локе с существами которыми заведовал, а появлялся по необходимости. Да и не значит, что он не может арупья-локи посещать, раз он правитель рупа-локи. Я вот вообще не правитель России, но в России находиться могу.)

----------

Tong Po (23.10.2010), Леонид Ш (22.10.2010)

----------


## Good

> Да.
> 
> Думаю, что разница всё же есть. Теория из этих подходов вытекает разная.
> В одном случае - опора на собственные силы. В другом - помощь Будд и Бодхисатт. Соответственно из этого развивается множество других различий.


Бхантэ, а есть учение, которое не предполагает ни опору на собственные силы, ни помощи Будд и Бодхисатт?

----------


## Топпер

> Хорошо. Вы перед этим говорили, что если дхармакая что-то эманирует, то она _следовательно_ обладает собственным разумом. Так по вашему определению выходит, что и _дхаммакая_ обладает собственным разумом, раз Будда является её воплощением.


По моему определению так не получается. Например, ваше тело является воплощением определённых генетических и хичических законов. Но из этого не следует, что они обладают собственным разумом.



> Неопределенная нирвана относится к "саупадисеса" нирване, как я понимаю.


Не знаю, что такое "неопределённая" нирвана. Если вы имеете в виду " неприбывающую, то нет, не является. 



> На счет того, что считается выше чего - не знаю такого различия, да и какая разница? На счет настоящности - все три нирваны признаются и все они настоящие.


Так вы этом и проблема. Если для вас разницы нет, спорить не о чем.



> Я не знаю как там всё придумано, чтоб небыло противоречий. Плюс ТБ, это смесь с тантрой, а не чистая махаяна, которую мы вроде бы обсуждаем.


Это вы с тибетцами договоритесь. Они считают, что противоречий между Махаяной и Ваджраяной в философии нет.



> Казалось бы вот уже и силлогизм я полностью привел, ошибку указать стало ещё проще, если она есть. Однако получаю в ответ просто "у вас не верно". Что не верно-то можете сформулировать так же четко как я сформулировал силлогизм?
> 
> Татхагата не дхаммакая?


Нет. Дхаммакая - это фигуральное выражение закона природы. Также как закона тяготения, например.



> Татхагата обладает разумом? Если татхагата обладает разумом, а Татхагата это дхаммакая, то и дхаммакая обладает разумом.


Соответственно Дхаммакая разумом не обладает. 



> Пересидел в арупа-локе значит. Но по-моему про это в сутте небыло. (Тем более сам брахма там не сидел в локе с существами которыми заведовал, а появлялтся только по необходимости. Да и не значит, что он не может арупья-локи посещать раз он правитель рупа-локи. Я вот вообще не правитель России, но в России находиться могу.)


Нижестоящие существа не могут свободно входить в вышестоящие сферы. У богов одни способности. У людей другие. У богов рупа-локи одни, у богов арупа-локи другие.

----------


## Топпер

> Бхантэ, а есть учение, которое не предполагает ни опору на собственные силы, ни помощи Будд и Бодхисатт?


Например, христианство. Там вы спасаетесь по воле бога (не Будды и не Бодхисатты).  :Big Grin:

----------


## Good

> Например, христианство. Там вы спасаетесь по воле бога (не Будды и не Бодхисатты).


Я забыл уточнить, что в рамках буддизма.

----------


## До

> По моему определению так не получается. Например, ваше тело является воплощением определённых генетических и хичических законов. Но из этого не следует, что они обладают собственным разумом.


Значит не следует, что и дхармакая обладает собственным разумом на том основании, что что-то является её воплощением.




> Не знаю, что такое "неопределённая" нирвана. Если вы имеете в виду " неприбывающую, то нет, не является.


Я говорил о _apratisthitanirvāna_. Третий вид нирваны из трёх. Она относится к _sopadhisesa_ нирване, и не является нирваной без остатка (_nirupadhisesa_).




> Так вы этом и проблема. Если для вас разницы нет, спорить не о чем.


О дхармакае.




> Это вы с тибетцами договоритесь. Они считают, что противоречий между Махаяной и Ваджраяной в философии нет.


Зачем мне с ними договариваться, кто придумывает новое тот пусть его и доказывает. Тут мы обсуждаем "придуманное" махаянистами понятие _дхармакая_, которого якобы раньше небыло и сейчас нет в тхераваде. А не институт тулку в Тибете.




> Нет. Дхаммакая - это фигуральное выражение закона природы. Также как закона тяготения, например.


Татхагату называют _дхаммакаей_? Называют.

(ps. Ещё одна цитата на тему: "_Whoever sees the Dhamma sees me; whoever sees me sees the Dhamma_".)




> Соответственно Дхаммакая разумом не обладает.


Только, если и Будда им не обладает.




> Нижестоящие существа не могут свободно входить в вышестоящие сферы. У богов одни способности. У людей другие. У богов рупа-локи одни, у богов арупа-локи другие.


Люди (нижестоящие сущства) могут входить в рупа и арупья-локи с помощью практики джхан. При этом у людей одни способности, а у богов рупа и арупа лок другие.

----------

Joy (22.10.2010), Tong Po (23.10.2010), Леонид Ш (22.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> товарисчи, ктонить сострадательно ответит на мои профанские вопросы выше ? пжлста





> Если сейчас на Земле (пример) 6 миллиардов человек, то одномоментно (утрируя) проявляются 6 миллиардов разных природ разных будд ?


Ага. Причем сгруппированные в пять семейств. :Cool: 
(На самом деле даже гораздо больше, поскольку все существа, наделенные читтой, рассматриваются как объекты сострадания бодхисаттвы и потенциальные будды.)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Joy

> товарисчи, ктонить сострадательно ответит на мои профанские вопросы выше ? пжлста


ждите, страниц через 10 осенит, как на мой пост о Дхармакае, что на 1ой странице, к 11ой поспело *:**)* Все будет!

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

По теме:



> ...
> Поток сознания как тантра
> Наиболее впечатляющий пример вечной последовательности — это поток сознания, вечный континуум моментов личного сознания, или ума. Под умом в буддизме понимается просто индивидуальное субъективное восприятие явлений, а не  материальный или нематериальный объект, воспринимающий явления или же являющийся орудием, которое мы используем для восприятия. Далее, поток сознания не есть поток накапливающихся восприятий, как если бы у одного человека было больше восприятий, чем у другого. Поток сознания попросту представляет собой непрерывную последовательность моментов умственной деятельности — простое восприятие явлений. К воспринимаемым явлениям относятся зрительные образы, звуки, чувства, мысли, сон и даже смерть. Говоря «простое восприятие», мы подразумеваем, что индивид необязательно намеренно воспринимает явления, они необязательно затрагивают его эмоционально, и более того, само восприятие необязательно осознается индивидом.
> 
> Далее, восприятие чего-либо всегда индивидуально и субъективно. Два человека могут зрительно воспринимать один и тот же кинофильм, но их восприятие не будет одинаковым — одному он может понравиться, а другому нет. То, как они воспринимают один и тот же фильм, зависит от многих взаимозависимых факторов, таких как их настроение, состояние здоровья, соседи в зале и даже те места, на которых они сидят.
> 
> Индивидуальные существа — это существа, обладающие потоками сознания. В каждый момент своего существования они что-либо воспринимают. Их действия продиктованы определенным намерением — даже если это намерение не выражено понятийно как некий план, — и они испытывают те или иные субъективные переживания как немедленный или же отдаленный во времени результат своих действий. Поэтому потоки сознания индивидуальных существ — их восприятие явлений — изменяются каждый момент, как и они сами, а их умственные протяженности переходят из одной жизни в другую, не имея ни начала, ни конца. Буддизм принимает как данность не только то, что умственные протяженности длятся вечно, но и тот факт, что у них нет абсолютного начала, — они не созданы неким Творцом, не возникли из материи/энергии и не появились из ничего.
> 
> Индивидуальные существа, а значит, их умственные протяженности взаимодействуют друг с другом, но остаются при этом обособленными даже при достижении ими состояния будды. Хотя Будда Шакьямуни и Будда Майтрейя равносовершенны в своем достижении просветления, они не являются одной и той же личностью. У каждого из них свои уникальные связи с различными живыми существами; именно этим объясняется тот факт, что определенные личности могут встретить какого-то одного конкретного будду, а не другого, и получить пользу именно от него.
> ...

----------

Aion (24.10.2010), Echo (22.10.2010), Joy (22.10.2010), Tong Po (23.10.2010), Сергей Хос (22.10.2010), Такович (25.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

Как красиво убрали скандху "сознание" из схемы взаимозависимого возникновения... просто цветистый этернализм.. -)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как красиво убрали скандху "сознание" из схемы взаимозависимого возникновения... просто цветистый этернализм.. -)


А как по-вашему, по-тхеравадински, причина прекращения содержится в скандхах или нет?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть, монахи, некоторые отшельники и брахманы, проповедующие сознание вслед за кончиной, на шестнадцати основаниях учащие, что свое «я» наделено сознанием вслед за кончиной.
> ,)


Скажите, а как учат в Тхераваде: в промежутке между смертью и новым воплощением сознание сохраняется или полностью исчезает?

----------


## Zom

> А как по-вашему, по-тхеравадински, причина прекращения содержится в скандхах или нет?


Конечно.




> Скажите, а как учат в Тхераваде: в промежутке между смертью и новым воплощением сознание сохраняется или полностью исчезает?


Согласно абхидхамме и комментариям Тхеравады, рождение после смерти наступает мгновенно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Конечно.


Вероятно, как сама возможность прекращения?
Но тогда это не причина, а условие.
Причина должна быть деятельной.




> Согласно абхидхамме и комментариям Тхеравады, рождение после смерти наступает мгновенно.


Надо же, как интересно! Не ожидал.

----------


## Dron

> Надо же, как интересно! Не ожидал.


теперь спросИте про рождение, и полУчите ответ про сознание

----------


## Сергей Хос

> теперь спросИте про рождение, и полУчите ответ про сознание


Ну, в общем-то, конечно, можно было и догадаться: если ум существует лишь с опорой на скандхи (и в сущности является их производной), какое ж тут может быть бардо?

Хотя с другой-то стороны, существа арупалоки как-то ведь обходятся одной виджняной. А отсюда уже и до мулавиджняны недалеко.

Интересное, кстати, должно быть отношение к похоронным обрядам при таком воззрении. Тело еще хоронят, а он уже где-то родился...

----------


## Karadur

> Надо же, как интересно! Не ожидал.


Эта тема тут уже обсуждалась неск. месяцев назад, я тоже удивлялся.

Но на самом деле с точки зрения тибетского буддизма после смерти развоплощённое состояние (когда можно увидеть ясный свет) тоже длится недолго, после чего быстро следует рождение, но только в промежуточном состоянии, в бардо.

Отличий от тхеравады здесь два: ясный свет и бардо. В тхераваде бардо нет.

Это, конечно, слабый момент в тхеравадинской теории мгновенного перерождения:

1. Не очень понятно, что именно в таком случае поднимается под "рождением". Вероятно, момент зачатия/оплодотворения/деления.

2. Несмотря на большое кол-во ЖС нашей мировой системе, в момент смерти одного существа может не найтись подходящего по карме зачатия/оплодотворения/деления. 

3. Мгновенное перерождение означает, что условия для рождения готовятся ещё до смерти.

4. Это означает, что существует какая-то внешняя по отношению к перерождающимся скандхам сила, которая готовит будущее рождение в то время, когда мы ещё живы. Или что в скандхах есть скрытый фактор, который влияет удалённо на будущее место рождения. А т.к. новое рождение может произойти в другой мировой системе, мы получаем некий внешний или внутренний фактор, влияющий на все мировые системы.

----------

Aion (24.10.2010), Joy (23.10.2010), Tong Po (23.10.2010), Tseten (23.10.2010), Дечен Чедрон (26.10.2010)

----------


## Echo

> Согласно абхидхамме и комментариям Тхеравады, рождение после смерти наступает мгновенно.


А что подразумевается(какой комплекс условий) под моментом смерти наверное глупо спрашивать, да?




> . Несмотря на большое кол-во ЖС нашей мировой системе, в момент смерти одного существа может не найтись подходящего по карме зачатия/оплодотворения/деления.


Еще при клинической смерти двойники "отпочковываются" : d В полном согласии с теорией Эверетта)

----------

Tong Po (23.10.2010)

----------


## Alex

> Тут произошла небольшая подмена. Так как сообщают не только, что к этому стремиться прекрасно, но и что это труднодостижимо... Материалист верит, что после смерти обретёт нирвану, но буддизм не учит, что это произойдёт от одной только этой веры, или "само собой". Так что пить яд не достигает буддийской цели, а лишь теряется шанс практиковать дхарму.


Вы не вполне поняли мою мысль (хотя, возможно, я сам ее неясно изложил). Я в курсе, что, согласно буддийскому воззрению, нирвана не обретается сама собой. Мне интересно другое.

С психологической стороны, для того, чтобы практиковать, человек, полагающий небытие и самоуничтожение высшим благом, должен быть очень твердо уверен в наличии перерождений. В самом деле, если человек живет вот с таким мироощущением (цитата взята с этого форума): 




> Было бы хорошо, если бы меня не было. Надеюсь, что когда-то я больше не рожусь. Жизнь - это такое наказание, которое я бы не пожелал своему злейшему врагу.


то, если он уверен в будущих жизнях - конечно, практиковать придется. Но в том-то и дело, что перерождения - это нечто в высшей степени неочевидное для современного человека.




> Ну и то, что там говорится слово "атма" в позитивном ключе, не значит, что по смыслу вкладывается индуистский атман - при объяснении все может оказаться совсем наоборот. Будда часто в палийском каноне начинает говорить в терминологии каких-то небуддийских аскетов, но вкладывает совершенно левый, с их точки зрения смысл, тот который ему нужен.


А при чем тут палийский Канон? Я не о нем говорю. Но да, надо читать в контексте. А в контексте тантрического жентонга того же Долпопы термин "атман" применительно к Дхармакайе вполне определенно звучит.

А в индуистской - из буддийской. Вообщ

----------


## Zom

> А что подразумевается(какой комплекс условий) под моментом смерти наверное глупо спрашивать, да?


Смерть тела.




> С психологической стороны, для того, чтобы практиковать, человек, полагающий небытие и самоуничтожение высшим благом, должен быть очень твердо уверен в наличии перерождений.


Должна быть ещё одна вещь, помимо такой твёрдой уверенности в перерождении. А именно - полное понимание безличности. И плюс к тому, когда понимания безличности нет, то в этом случае есть только 2 варианта, как человек будет воспринимать ниббану - первое, это вечное бытие, второе - самоуничтожение и небытие. Оба варианта ошибочны, ибо истина безличности им не постигнута.


«В целом, Каччаяна, этот мир зиждется на противоположных [воззрениях] о существовании и не-существовании. Когда человек видит возникновение мира так как есть [на самом деле] правильной мудростью, то [взгляда] «не существование» по отношению к миру у него не возникает. Когда он видит прекращение мира так как есть правильной мудростью, [взгляда] «существование» по отношению к миру у него не возникает.

В целом, Каччаяна, этот мир находится в рабстве привязанностей, цепляний и склонностей. Но такой [человек с правильными взглядами] не вовлекается и не цепляется к этим привязанностям, к цепляниям, к завязкам ума, к [его] склонностям или одержимостям. Также он не утверждает, что «это я». У него нет неуверенности и сомнений, что только [лишь] страдание, возникая, возникает. Что только [лишь] страдание, угасая, угасает. И в этом своём знании он независим от других. Вот до какой степени [говорится], что это Правильные Взгляды. 

Всё «существует» - это одна крайность. Всё «не существует» - это другая крайность. Избегая этих крайностей, Татхагата учит Дхамме срединным способом: «Из невежества как необходимого условия возникают формирователи. Из формирователей как необходимого условия возникает сознание. Из сознания как необходимого условия возникает имя-и-форма. Из имени-и-формы как необходимого условия возникают шесть чувственных опор. Из шести чувственных опор в качестве необходимого условия возникает контакт. Из контакта в качестве необходимого условия возникает чувствование. Из чувствования в качестве необходимого условия возникает жажда. Из жажды в качестве необходимого условия возникает цепляние и удержание. Из цепляния и удержания в качестве необходимого условия возникает становление. Из становления в качестве необходимого условия возникает рождение. Из рождения в качестве необходимого условия возникают старение и смерть, печаль, стенания, боль, горе и отчаяние. Таково происхождение всей этой груды горя и страдания. 

«Учитель, кто чувствует?»
«Это неправильный вопрос» - ответил Благословенный. «Я не говорю «чувствует». Если бы я сказал «чувствует», тогда бы вопрос «Кто чувствует?» был бы верным. Но я не говорю так. Поскольку я так не говорю, то правильный вопрос таков: «Из какого необходимого условия возникает чувство?» И правильный ответ таков: «Из контакта как необходимого условия возникает чувство. Из чувства как необходимого условия возникает жажда». 

«Учитель, кто жаждет?»
«Это неправильный вопрос» - ответил Благословенный. «Я не говорю «жаждет». Если бы я сказал «жаждет», тогда бы вопрос «Кто жаждет?» был бы верным. Но я не говорю так. Поскольку я так не говорю, то правильный вопрос таков: «Из какого необходимого условия возникает жажда?» И правильный ответ таков: «Из чувства как необходимого условия возникает жажда. Из жажды как необходимого условия возникает цепляние». 

«Учитель, кто цепляется?»
«Это неправильный вопрос» - ответил Благословенный. «Я не говорю «цепляется». Если бы я сказал «цепляется», тогда бы вопрос «Кто цепляется?» был бы верным. Но я не говорю так. Поскольку я так не говорю, то правильный вопрос таков: «Из какого необходимого условия возникает цепляние?» И правильный ответ таков: «Из жажды как необходимого условия возникает цепляние. Из цепляния как необходимого условия возникает становление. Из становления как необходимого условия возникает рождение. Из рождения как необходимого условия возникает старение и смерть, печаль, стенание, боль, беспокойство и отчаяние. Таково возникновение всей этой груды горя и страдания.

----------

Fuerth (25.10.2010), Pavel (23.10.2010), Сергей Хос (23.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> «Учитель, кто чувствует?»
> «Это неправильный вопрос» - ответил Благословенный.


- Учитель, кто неведает?

----------


## Юй Кан

> - Учитель, кто неведает?


-- Все! : )

----------


## Zom

> - Учитель, кто неведает?


Хоть этого нет в этой сутте, но можно вытянуть из этой и из этой. И будет тогда так:

- Из загрязнений, как необходимого условия, происходит неведение.

- Учитель, кто загрязняется?
- Я не говорю так... т.п.
- Из жажды как необходимого условия происходят загрязнения.

- Учитель, кто жаждет?
 (и тут уже по тексту -)

«Это неправильный вопрос» - ответил Благословенный. «Я не говорю «жаждет». Если бы я сказал «жаждет», тогда бы вопрос «Кто жаждет?» был бы верным. Но я не говорю так. Поскольку я так не говорю, то правильный вопрос таков: «Из какого необходимого условия возникает жажда?» И правильный ответ таков: «Из чувства как необходимого условия возникает жажда. Из жажды как необходимого условия возникает цепляние». 
«Учитель, кто цепляется?»
«Это неправильный вопрос» - ответил Благословенный. «Я не говорю «цепляется». Если бы я сказал «цепляется», тогда бы вопрос «Кто цепляется?» был бы верным. Но я не говорю так. Поскольку я так не говорю, то правильный вопрос таков: «Из какого необходимого условия возникает цепляние?» И правильный ответ таков: «Из жажды как необходимого условия возникает цепляние. Из цепляния как необходимого условия возникает становление. Из становления как необходимого условия возникает рождение. Из рождения как необходимого условия возникает старение и смерть, печаль, стенание, боль, беспокойство и отчаяние. Таково возникновение всей этой груды горя и страдания.
И с безостаточным угасанием и прекращением шести чувственных опор происходит прекращение контакта. Из-за прекращения контакта происходит прекращение чувства. Из прекращения чувства происходит прекращение жажды. Из прекращения жажды происходит прекращение цепляния. Из прекращения цепляния происходит прекращение становления. Из прекращения становления происходит прекращение рождения. Из прекращения рождения происходит прекращение старения и смерти, печали, стенания, боли, беспокойства и отчаяния. Таково прекращение всей этой груды горя и страдания».

----------

Pavel (23.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> С психологической стороны, для того, чтобы практиковать, человек, полагающий небытие и самоуничтожение высшим благом, должен быть очень твердо уверен в наличии перерождений. В самом деле, если человек живет вот с таким мироощущением (цитата взята с этого форума): .........
> .............
> то, если он уверен в будущих жизнях - конечно, практиковать придется. Но в том-то и дело, что перерождения - это нечто в высшей степени неочевидное для современного человека.


Мне не показалось, что вторая попытка выразить мысль лучше первой - после первой мне казалось, что я лучше понимаю, что именно Вы хотите сказать....  :Smilie: 

Однако, если вернуться к сказанному, то мне кажется, Вы очень верно нарисовали психологическую ситуацию вокруг взгляда на самоуничтожение (прекращение жизни). Да, совершенно очевидно, что есть два взгляда на окончание жизни - атеистический и буддийский-тхеравадинский. При этом действительно встает вопрос выбора, какой из взглядов окажется более привлекательным и распространенным в современном обществе. И тут стоит посмотреть на данную ситуацию с конца. Выбор на самом деле уже сделан: часть людей придерживается атеистической точки зрения, а другая часть буддийской. И по большому счету никакого противоречия или проблемы в данном случае не возникает.

Другое дело - желание понять, по каким же причинам в современном информационном и интеллектуальном пространстве возникает та часть, которую прельщает тхеравадинская точка зрения. И тут, мне кажется, основной предпосылкой для обращения к тхераваде является отнюдь не вера в "бесконечные" перерождения после смерти. Такая вера может возникнуть, но может и не быть столь серьезной, чтобы толкнуть человека к достаточно "утомительной" практике праведного пути. Думаю, что ключевую психологическую роль в выборе представляет не обретение веры в перерождения, а глубочайшая и самая искренняя неуверенность, заложенная на физиологическом уровне - неуверенность в том, что прекращение жизни  является благом. А тут идея, что это не только благо, а великое наслаждение. Более того, предлагается еще при жизни при помощи вполне доступных средств, а именно в результате психо-физических упражнений, "заглянуть" по ту сторону жизни и самостоятельно убедиться в том, что небытие - это высшее счастье. Вот таинство, которое манит, увидеть смерть как высшее наслаждение, "взглянуть на ниббану" воочию, а там видно будет....

Порой действительно создается впечатление, что медитативные практики по достижению дхан и радикальному усмирению ума в тхераваде направлены именно на достижение восприятия небытия. По большому счету в тхераваде не обещают какой-то иной высшей пользы от медитации. Выглядит все так, будто тебе говорят: "посмотри на небытие собственными глазами и убедись, насколько это прекрасно, а убедившись в этом, у тебя появится серьезный мотив достичь этого небытия". И такая точка зрения современного скептика вполне может привлекать. Думаю именно этим объясняется, что в массе своей практик-буддист является мирянином. Его убеждения достаточно далеки от реальной веры в описанный в Учении Путь. Им движет любопытство, замешанное на страхе уже имеющейся убежденности в скором собственном небытие.

Те же, кто менее скептичен и осторожен по натуре, кто не слишком далеко заглядывает вперед своего будущего, те по большому счету не склоняются ни к одной религиозной практике и не стремятся познать ни одно религиозное учение, а тогда, когда приходит время и их посещает реальный страх смерти, то без всяких познаний учений, без каких-либо интеллектуальных оснований они склоняются к Богу, с мольбами, а главное с надеждой, что кто-то или что-то все неплохо устроит их будущую после смерти "жизнь" (бытие)... И приходится только удивляться, куда деваются те представления о небытии после смерти, отсутствии перерождений, аде или рае - все меркнет и растворяется перед страхом небытия. Так устроен живой организм - бесконечно продлевать свое существование.

----------


## Zom

> Такая вера может возникнуть, но может и не быть столь серьезной, чтобы толкнуть человека к достаточно "утомительной" практике праведного пути. Думаю, что ключевую психологическую роль в выборе представляет не обретение веры в перерождения, а глубочайшая и самая искренняя неуверенность, заложенная на физиологическом уровне - неуверенность в том, что прекращение жизни является благом. А тут идея, что это не только благо, а великое наслаждение. Более того, предлагается еще при жизни при помощи вполне доступных средств, а именно в результате психо-физических упражнений, "заглянуть" по ту сторону жизни и самостоятельно убедиться в том, что небытие - это высшее счастье. Вот таинство, которое манит, увидеть смерть как высшее наслаждение, "взглянуть на ниббану" воочию, а там видно будет....


Вы ошибаетесь -)
И в этом убедитесь, когда действительно поймёте суть буддизма.

----------


## Pavel

> С психологической стороны, для того, чтобы практиковать, человек, полагающий небытие и самоуничтожение высшим благом, должен быть очень твердо уверен в наличии перерождений. В самом деле, если человек живет вот с таким мироощущением (цитата взята с этого форума): .........
> .............
> то, если он уверен в будущих жизнях - конечно, практиковать придется. Но в том-то и дело, что перерождения - это нечто в высшей степени неочевидное для современного человека.


Мне не показалось, что вторая попытка выразить мысль лучше первой - после первой мне казалось, что я лучше понимаю, что именно Вы хотите сказать....  :Smilie: 

Однако, если вернуться к сказанному, то мне кажется, Вы очень верно нарисовали психологическую ситуацию вокруг взгляда на самоуничтожение (прекращение жизни). Да, совершенно очевидно, что есть два взгляда на окончание жизни - атеистический и буддийский-тхеравадинский. При этом действительно встает вопрос выбора, какой из взглядов окажется более привлекательным и распространенным в современном обществе. И тут стоит посмотреть на данную ситуацию с конца. Выбор на самом деле уже сделан: часть людей придерживается атеистической точки зрения, а другая часть буддийской. И по большому счету никакого противоречия или проблемы в данном случае не возникает.

Другое дело - желание понять, по каким же причинам в современном информационном и интеллектуальном пространстве возникает та часть, которую прельщает тхеравадинская точка зрения. И тут, мне кажется, основной предпосылкой для обращения к тхераваде является отнюдь не вера в "бесконечные" перерождения после смерти. Такая вера может возникнуть, но может и не быть столь серьезной, чтобы толкнуть человека к достаточно "утомительной" практике праведного пути. Думаю, что ключевую психологическую роль в выборе представляет не обретение веры в перерождения, а глубочайшая и самая искренняя неуверенность, заложенная на физиологическом уровне - неуверенность в том, что прекращение жизни  является благом. А тут идея, что это не только благо, а великое наслаждение. Более того, предлагается еще при жизни при помощи вполне доступных средств, а именно в результате психо-физических упражнений, "заглянуть" по ту сторону жизни и самостоятельно убедиться в том, что небытие - это высшее счастье. Вот таинство, которое манит, увидеть смерть как высшее наслаждение, "взглянуть на ниббану" воочию, а там видно будет....

Порой действительно создается впечатление, что медитативные практики по достижению дхан и радикальному усмирению ума в тхераваде направлены именно на достижение восприятия небытия. По большому счету в тхераваде не обещают какой-то иной высшей пользы от медитации. Выглядит все так, будто тебе говорят: "посмотри на небытие собственными глазами и убедись, насколько это прекрасно, а убедившись в этом, у тебя появится серьезный мотив достичь этого небытия". И такая точка зрения современного скептика вполне может привлекать. Думаю именно этим объясняется, что в массе своей практик-буддист является мирянином. Его убеждения достаточно далеки от реальной веры в описанный в Учении Путь. Им движет любопытство, замешанное на страхе уже имеющейся убежденности в скором собственном небытие.

Те же, кто менее скептичен и осторожен по натуре, кто не слишком далеко заглядывает вперед своего будущего, те по большому счету не склоняются ни к одной религиозной практике и не стремятся познать ни одно религиозное учение, а тогда, когда приходит время и их посещает реальный страх смерти, то без всяких познаний учений, без каких-либо интеллектуальных оснований они склоняются к Богу, с мольбами, а главное с надеждой, что кто-то или что-то все неплохо устроит...

И здесь Вы совершенно верно отметили бОльшую привлекательность Махаяны, что является одной из причин ее бОльшего распространения. К ней манит представление о том, что "не может все вот так вот взять и закончиться".

----------

Читтадхаммо (23.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> 2. Несмотря на большое кол-во ЖС нашей мировой системе, в момент смерти одного существа может не найтись подходящего по карме зачатия/оплодотворения/деления.


А кто ищет или что подбирает подходящее зачатие? Вопрос, который Вам кажется слабой стороной тхеравады, должен задаваться не тхеравадинам, а скорее тем, кто представляет перерождение как переселение душ, даже если слова "душа" и не употребляет. В Тхераваде некому перерождаться и подбирать "зачатие" или "тело" по карме.

----------

Тао (01.12.2012)

----------


## Pavel

> Интересное, кстати, должно быть отношение к похоронным обрядам при таком воззрении. Тело еще хоронят, а он уже где-то родился...


Странное замечание... Автомобиль тоже уже разбился, а обломки еще убирают, при этом где-то уже сошел с конвейера новенький той же модели авто.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы ошибаетесь -)
> И в этом убедитесь, когда действительно поймёте суть буддизма.


В чем я ошибаюсь, в том, что может привести скептический путь к буддийской практике? Я думаю, что ошибается тот, кто считает, что к буддизму всех привели одни и те же убеждения и взгляды.

----------


## Zom

> Я думаю, что ошибается тот, кто считает, что к буддизму всех привели одни и те же убеждения и взгляды.


И тем не менее, Будда говорит что к буддийской практике приводят в точности одинаковые воззрения. Если они разные - то и практика разная (не-восьмеричные пути или же неправильные восьмеричные пути).

----------


## Pavel

> И тем не менее, Будда говорит что к буддийской практике приводят в точности одинаковые воззрения. Если они разные - то и практика разная (не-восьмеричные пути или же неправильные восьмеричные пути).


Вы ради самооправдания только слов Будды не передергивайте и смысла сказанного участниками обсуждения. Он говорит, что Истина одна, говорил, что ниббана одна, говорит, что путь к ним один, а не едины те психологические предпосылки, что толкают человека на путь буддизма. А речь шла именно о рассмотрении психологического климата в плане привлекательности для "стартующего". Или Вы не поняли, о чем говорил Alex и я?

----------


## Юй Кан

> И тем не менее, Будда говорит что к буддийской практике приводят в точности одинаковые воззрения. Если они разные - то и практика разная (не-восьмеричные пути или же неправильные восьмеричные пути).


Как в свете этого можно трактовать двух брахманов, следовавших, по всей видимости, неверным/небуддийским воззрениям, но упомянутых Буддой как достигших седьмой и восьмой джханы, если они после этого, предположим, изменят свои воззрения?

----------


## Zom

> а не едины те психологические предпосылки, что толкают человека на путь буддизма. А речь шла именно о рассмотрении психологического климата в плане привлекательности для "стартующего". Или Вы не поняли, о чем говорил Alex и я?


Нет, это похоже вы не поняли, то что написал я выше. Как раз ведь о психологических предпосылках. И эти предпосылки формируются, когда человек видит Благородные Истины и видит везде и всюду аничча-анатта-дуккха. Пусть не на таком уровне как архат, но на достаточном для того, чтобы поверить Будде и вступить на Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. Тот кто этого не видит и не понимает, тот доподлинно это не практикует, т.е. не идёт этим путём.




> Как в свете этого можно трактовать двух брахманов, следовавших, по всей видимости, неверным/небуддийским воззрениям, но упомянутых Буддой как достигшие седьмой и восьмой джаны, если они после этого, предположим, изменят свои воззрения?


А так, что во многом их воззрения были правильными (но не до конца), каковой была и практика. Они были почти-просветлёнными. Оставалось, как любят говорить дзеновцы, только пальцем на луну указать.

----------

Тао (01.12.2012)

----------


## До

> Но в том-то и дело, что перерождения - это нечто в высшей степени неочевидное для современного человека.


Да, совершенно не очевидное.




> А при чем тут палийский Канон? Я не о нем говорю. Но да, надо читать в контексте. А в контексте тантрического жентонга того же Долпопы термин "атман" применительно к Дхармакайе вполне определенно звучит.


Я тоже говорил не о палийском каноне. А о том как мог учить Будда. Например если он говорит, что нужно совершить два убийства, то убийство понимается чисто аллегорически. Или если он говорит, что то и то, это огонь каким-то огнепоклонникам, то не значит, что он признал их учение о огне, он его исказил. В махаяне запросто слово "атман" может иметь смысл анатман. Из-за игры слов. Так как Будда учит понимать смысл за словами, поэтому играет ими. Поэтому махаянские сутры очень сложно понять без комментария. Поэтому, на мой взгляд, нет особого смысла так уж акцентировать внимание не на том, что ктото гдето сказал "атман" два раза, или даже хвалит "атман", так как объяснение этого может иметь противоположный смысл. И скорей всего и имеет. Но, конечно, люди не приучены искать смыслы за словами.




> А в индуистской - из буддийской. Вообщ


Гм. Но вообще конечно я не понял общую мысль вашего поста. Сначала о тхераваде, потом палйиский канон не причем, шаманизм и мистика сравнивается с верой в перерождения. И т.п.

----------


## Dron

> Апология бессмертия индивидуальной души из уст Далай-ламы (теперь и на русском):
> 
> Совсем кратко, суть дела сводится к тому, чтО мы принимаем в качестве основы для обозначения "личность".
> Если "разрушающееся собрание совокупностей", то личность иллюзорна, временна, преходяща.
> *ЕС ДЛЛ:* буддизм говорит, что *личность [которая условно существует, обычное «я»] зависит от совокупностей*: она зависит от тела и ума.
> 
> Если же в качестве основы обозначения личности принять индивидуальный поток сознания, тождественый уму ясного света, следует заключить, что она вечна и неизменна.
> *ЕС ДЛЛ:* нет ничего похожего, что было бы противоположно уму ясного света, и поэтому [индивидуальный] ум ясного света не заканчивается, и *личность, обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света, также не имеет конца*. Несмотря на то что привычки искажённого познания могут завершиться, нет причин прекращения ума ясного света.
> 
> ...


поскольку упомянута "основа", исключительно прасангический момент, то это не соответствует воззрениям даже остальных школ буддизма, не говоря уже о полном соответствии воззрениям Западных мистиков.

----------


## Pavel

> Нет, это похоже вы не поняли, то что написал я выше. .


В свое время была открыта тема, в которой обсуждались причины, которые привели участников обсуждения к буддизму. Напомню Вам Ваши слова в этой теме:



> Любое человеческое устремление направлено на устранение жизненных неудовлетворенностей. Религиозный поиск - одно из таких устремлений, *кто бы что бы не говорил*.


Вот этот набор удовлетворенностей и не удовлетворенностей основной идеей не бытия после прекращения жизни мы и обсуждали. А Вы вправе говорить о чем-то своем, совершенно понятном, но не уместном в контексте обсуждения.

----------


## Pavel

> поскольку упомянута "основа", исключительно прасангический момент, то это не соответствует воззрениям даже остальных школ буддизма, не говоря уже о полном соответствии воззрениям Западных мистиков.


На самом деле на аналогию Махаяны с западным мистицизмом уже давно указывал Д. Судзуки, но в гораздо менее фундаментальных вопросах, чем природа ума. Здесь аналогия действительно не очевидна.

----------


## Dron

> На самом деле на аналогию Махаяны с западным мистицизмом уже давно указывал Д. Судзуки, но в гораздо менее фундаментальных вопросах, чем природа ума. Здесь аналогия действительно не очевидна.


аналогия здесь очевидна. Если поискать, еще найдется. Я не вижу здесь "полного соответствия", заявленного автором топика.

----------


## Юй Кан

*Искренняя просьба ответить на оба уточняющих вопроса, ибо они взаимосвязаны.*



> Нет, это похоже вы не поняли, то что написал я выше. Как раз ведь о психологических предпосылках. И эти предпосылки формируются, когда человек видит Благородные Истины и видит везде и всюду аничча-анатта-дуккха. Пусть не на таком уровне как архат, но на достаточном для того, чтобы поверить Будде и вступить на Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. Тот кто этого не видит и не понимает, тот доподлинно это не практикует, т.е. не идёт этим путём.


Может, точнее будет сказать, что допустим менее категорический и однозначный вариант, когда следующий, в силу обстоятельств, не Б8П (о котором он просто не знает) идёт правильным путём, но не проходит его до конца?



> А так, что во многом их воззрения были правильными (но не до конца), каковой была и практика. Они были почти-просветлёнными.


Были ли эти брахманы, не знавшие ничего о Б8П, архатами, и если "нет", то -- почему?



> Оставалось, как любят говорить дзеновцы, только пальцем на луну указать.


И давайте оставим в покое притчу о луне, в которой речь о другом... %)

----------


## Karadur

> А кто ищет или что подбирает подходящее зачатие?


Поток сознания в соответствии со своей устремлённостью, кармой.




> Вопрос, который Вам кажется слабой стороной тхеравады, должен задаваться не тхеравадинам, а скорее тем, кто представляет перерождение как переселение душ, даже если слова "душа" и не употребляет.


Какой именно вопрос? Что именно надо задавать?




> В Тхераваде некому перерождаться и подбирать "зачатие" или "тело" по карме.


Вы полагаете, что в тхераваде тело, место и условия рождения не зависят от кармы?

----------

Tong Po (23.10.2010), Юй Кан (23.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Может, точнее будет сказать, что допустим менее категорический и однозначный вариант, когда следующий, в силу обстоятельств, не Б8П (о котором он просто не знает) идёт правильным путём, но не проходит его до конца?


Можно и так сказать. Фрагменты Благородного Восьмеричного Пути до той или иной степени практикуют многочисленные люди в мире. Например, если кто-то не любит воровать и воздерживается от воровства - то в этом аспекте он практикует в соответствии с Благородным Восьмеричным Путём. Если, допустим, индуистский йогин развивает джханы - то это означает то же самое, что в этом аспекте он практикует в соответствии с Благородным Восьмеричным Путём. 




> Были ли эти брахманы, не знавшие ничего о Б8П, архатами, и если "нет", то -- почему?


Разумеется не были - потому что архат - это тот, кто прошёл весь этот Путь целиком, на 100% (и получил Плод - 9 и 10 факторы: Правильное Знание, Правильное Освобождение). И прошёл этот Путь не на 99%, а на сто. Без 100% развитого 1 фактора (Правильные Взгляды, относится к мудрости в троичном делении) пройти путь невозможно. Более того, Будда говорит, что есть 2 необходимых фактора для того, чтобы этот фактор стал совершенным и полным. Это: a) основательное мудрое внимание б) слова другого (т.е. информация поступает со стороны, ты сам до этого догадаться не можешь). Соответсвтенно, не имея будды в мире, никто не может стать архатом, даже если всё мега-развито, как в случае с Удакка Рамапуттой. И по этой же причине в каноне есть десятки случаев, когда аскеты и йогины (не буддисты), влёт достигали архатства, заслышав всего 1 проповедь (которая делала фактор Правильных Взглядов совершенным).

----------

Юй Кан (23.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Поток сознания в соответствии со своей устремлённостью, кармой.


Вы считаете, что по представлениям Тхеравады поток сознания подбирает рождение после смерти? Если в Тхераваде такого представления нет, то это и не может быть слабой стороной Тхеравады.



> Какой именно вопрос? Что именно надо задавать?


Не надо задавать как раз, а Вы задаете, т.е. указываете, что в Тхераваде не удается разъяснить вот такую проблему, которой у них просто нет в силу других представлений:



> 2. Несмотря на большое кол-во ЖС нашей мировой системе, в момент смерти одного существа может не найтись подходящего по карме зачатия/оплодотворения/деления.





> Вы полагаете, что в тхераваде тело, место и условия рождения не зависят от кармы?


А причем здесь карма и поиски подходящего зачатия, оплодотворения и деления? Заодно можно разъяснить различие между зачатием и оплодотворением, а также пояснить, о делении чего и на какие части в соответствии с кармой в тхеравадинском представлении идет речь... Если в Тхераваде нет таких представлений, то не стоит говорить о том, что у них с таким разъяснением плохо. Дело в том, что в Тхераваде еще много о чем нет, что приходит в голову тому или иному человеку. Это же не говорит о том, что в Тхераваде вообще все плохо с представлениями и разъяснениями? Просто они придерживаются других взглядов. И соответственно им просто даже в голову не приходит, что чего-то там может не найтись после смерти.

----------


## Karadur

> Вы считаете, что по представлениям Тхеравады поток сознания подбирает рождение после смерти?


"Подбирает" - не совсем точное слово. Но новое рождение происходит в соответствии с кармой, которая есть свойство потока сознания. Что в тхераваде, что в махаяне.




> Если в Тхераваде такого представления нет, то это и не может быть слабой стороной Тхеравады.


Не совсем понимаю, с чем вы спорите. Я под слабой стороной тхеравадинской _теории_ имел в виду не "подбор" рождения, а идею _мгновенного_ перерождения. См. переписку.

С точки зрения тхеравадинской _практики_, к слову, это не является слабой стороной.

Но это важно в некоторых тибетских практиках, где бардо играет роль.

----------


## Pavel

> "Подбирает" - не совсем точное слово. Но новое рождение происходит в соответствии с кармой, которая есть свойство потока сознания. Что в тхераваде, что в махаяне.
> Не совсем понимаю, с чем вы спорите. Я под слабой стороной тхеравадинской _теории_ имел в виду не "подбор" рождения, а идею _мгновенного_ перерождения. См. переписку.


Я отреагировал на Ваше выступление по поводу того, что якобы нужно разъяснять, что чего-то может не быть по карме, уже не важно чего....

Так вот по представлениям Тхеравады, если есть карма, то не может не быть кармического плода в виде рождения, а так же если есть карма, то такое рождение не может быть не соответствующим этой карме. И соответственно никаких сомнений и слабых сторон с разъяснением этих сомнений возникать не может. А если где-то такие сомнения возникают, то там эти сомнения и разъяснять.

----------


## Karadur

> Так вот по представлениям Тхеравады, если есть карма, то не может не быть кармического плода в виде рождения, а так же если есть карма, то такое рождение не может быть не соответствующим этой карме.


Это так и в махаяне. Я только не понимаю, к чему вы это пишете.
Речь шла про то, есть или нет бардо.

----------


## Pavel

> Это так и в махаяне. Я только не понимаю, к чему вы это пишете.
> Речь шла про то, есть или нет бардо.


Речь Ваша вот о чем шла (цитирую в третий раз):



> Это, конечно, слабый момент в тхеравадинской теории мгновенного перерождения:
> .....
> 2. Несмотря на большое кол-во ЖС нашей мировой системе, в момент смерти одного существа *может не найтись подходящего по карме зачатия/оплодотворения/деления*.


 Вот я как раз не понял, к чему Вы это писали в контексте "слабого момента в тхеравадинской теории", если к тхеравадинской теории это не имеет никакого отношения.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И будет тогда так:
> 
> - Из загрязнений, как необходимого условия, происходит неведение.
> 
> - Учитель, кто загрязняется?
> - Я не говорю так... т.п.
> - Из жажды как необходимого условия происходят загрязнения.


Думаю, с т.зр. вашего Канона это неправильный ответ: неведение в пратитьясамутпаде первый член, ему не может предшествовать загрязнение в качестве его причины.
Рискну предположить, что правильный ответ (с т.зр. Тхеравады) должен быть такой: неведает тот, кто подвержен рождению, старению и смерти.
Тогда цепь причинности в соответствии с законами жанра, становится кругом (собственно, сансарой).
Ну а тот, кто рождается и проч. - пудгала, "эмпирическая личность".

Но, что интересно, Ваш вариант ответа содержит в себе определенное махаянское прозрение: согласно махаяне неведение есть именно результат безначального загрязнения ума ясного света.
Правда, к этому уму (индивидуальному, безначальному и бесконечному потоку сознания) не применима категория "кто".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это, конечно, слабый момент в тхеравадинской теории мгновенного перерождения...


Вы все пытаетесь логически по полокам разложить да сравнить: что логичнее?
Помилуйте! какая же может быть логика в метафизике?
Тут один только источник познания - сообщения заслуживающих доверия лиц.

----------

Pavel (24.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Думаю, с т.зр. вашего Канона это неправильный ответ: неведение в пратитьясамутпаде первый член, ему не может предшествовать загрязнение в качестве его причины.


Хех.. я же вам дал ссылку на сутту где об этом сказано, что именно загрязнения являются источником невежества -))

«Монахи, невозможно увидеть первоначальный момент появления невежества, благодаря чему можно было бы сказать: «прежде невежества не было, затем оно появилось». Но, монахи, хотя так сказано, тем не менее, у невежества есть причина, оно небеспричинно. И что является источником невежества?

«Пять помех» (чувственные желания, злоба, беспокойство и т.д.) - так следует ответить. У пяти помех, монахи, есть причина, они небеспричинны. И что является источником пяти помех?
«Три вида неправильного поведения» - так следует ответить. У трёх видов неправильного поведения, монахи, есть причина. Они небеспричинны.....

Читать целиком:
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm




> Правда, к этому уму (индивидуальному, безначальному и бесконечному потоку сознания) не применима категория "кто".


В любом случае сознание - конструкт. Хотя бы по той причине что только конструкт может взаимодействовать и функционировать. А всё что конструкт - то аничча и дуккха, и всегда существует в силу причин и условий. Так что вечный ум - это миф -)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так что вечный ум - это миф -)


Для кого как. Для вас - миф, а для последователей ваджраяны - самое что ни на есть "сообщение заслуживающих доверия лиц".

У всех школ своя метафизика, и одной логикой тут не обойдешься.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.10.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> 2. Несмотря на большое кол-во ЖС нашей мировой системе, в момент смерти одного существа может не найтись подходящего по карме зачатия/оплодотворения/деления.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Вот я как раз не понял, к чему Вы это писали в контексте "слабого момента в тхеравадинской теории", если к тхеравадинской теории это не имеет никакого отношения.


Имеет.
Место, условия и тело нового рождения происходит в соответствии с кармой живого существа.
Если считать, что рождение происходит "мгновенно" после смерти, то сразу начинаются трудности с объяснением того, как момент смерти и момент рождения так точно совпадают.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы все пытаетесь логически по полокам разложить да сравнить: что логичнее?
> Помилуйте! какая же может быть логика в метафизике?
> Тут один только источник познания - сообщения заслуживающих доверия лиц.


Можно использовать метод выявления логически обоснованного, чтобы различить, где заканчивается метафизика и начинается логика. Многие вообще станут утверждать, что в буддизме отсутствует метафизика, хотя лично я с этим не согласен.

----------


## Pavel

> Если считать, что рождение происходит "мгновенно" после смерти, то сразу начинаются трудности с объяснением того, как момент смерти и момент рождения так точно совпадают.


Любой момент потому и момент, что моментален. И при этом никаких проблем нет с объяснением того, как предыдущий момент совпадает с последующим. Вот автомобиль ехал по дороге, а вот он уже разбит, вот взрывное устройство лежало в багажнике автомобиля, а вот оно уже взорвалось и никакого автомобиля нет. Вот человек жив, а вот он уже мертв. О каком точном совпадении вообще может идти речь, если одно событие обусловливает другое? Одна дхамма сменяет другую... Нет ничего, кроме потока сменяющих друг друга дхамм, поэтому никаких совпадений искать не надо.

----------


## Karadur

> О каком точном совпадении вообще может идти речь, если одно событие обусловливает другое?


Рождение у людей обусловлено оплодотворением. Оплодотворение обусловлено сексуальным актом. Если за смертью сразу следует оплодотворение, то это означает, что и сексуальный акт должен быть связан со смертью. Т.е. получается управление на расстоянии.

----------

До (24.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Вы все пытаетесь логически по полокам разложить да сравнить: что логичнее?
> Помилуйте! какая же может быть логика в метафизике?
> Тут один только источник познания - сообщения заслуживающих доверия лиц.


Есть и ещё другие источники познания, подтверждающие, что умершие и правда находятся в бардо. Например, когда умер мой папа, на 40-й день (хотя у буддистов считается, что умершие находятся в бардо до 49 дней), мне во сне очень чётко явился папа, и я с ним пообщалась. Я спросила: "Как тебе в бардо?". Он ответил: "Если честно, не очень". Я попросила: "В следующей жизни будь, пожалуйста, буддистом". На что он сказал (а считается, что у существ в бардо есть ясновидение, и они знают варианты следующего своего рождения): "Так что, мне родиться женщиной, служанкой?" Я ответила, что, да, это нужно. Сами делайте выводы, а не только умствуйте на основе разных канонов.

----------


## AlexТ

> Имеет.
> Место, условия и тело нового рождения происходит в соответствии с кармой живого существа.
> Если считать, что рождение происходит "мгновенно" после смерти, то сразу начинаются трудности с объяснением того, как момент смерти и момент рождения так точно совпадают.


Каждую секунду наверно рождается милиарды живых существ, так что возможностей полно. Согласно суттам некоторые сферы бытия имеют мгновеное появление. Например если перерождение в рупа локу, то человек мгновено появляется как Дэва там.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Есть и ещё другие источники познания, подтверждающие, что умершие и правда находятся в бардо. Например, когда умер мой папа, на 40-й день (хотя у буддистов считается, что умершие находятся в бардо до 49 дней), мне во сне очень чётко явился папа, и я с ним пообщалась. Я спросила: "Как тебе в бардо?". Он ответил: "Если честно, не очень". Я попросила: "В следующей жизни будь, пожалуйста, буддистом". На что он сказал (а считается, что у существ в бардо есть ясновидение, и они знают варианты следующего своего рождения): "Так что, мне родиться женщиной, служанкой?" Я ответила, что, да, это нужно. Сами делайте выводы, а не только умствуйте на основе разных канонов.


Вы на полном серьезе рассматриваете свой сон, как достоверный источник познания?

----------

Tong Po (25.10.2010)

----------


## Dron

существа из высших миров Камадхату, и, тем более, двух высших Дхату, могут симулировать образ кого угодно, хоть Шакьямуни . (образ Тары только не могут)

----------


## Нико

> Вы на полном серьезе рассматриваете свой сон, как достоверный источник познания?


Да, серьёзно рассматриваю как достоверный. Разные сны бывают... В этом видении папа сообщил ещё другие вещи, которые мог знать только ясновидящий..

----------


## Dron

они же и сообщить могут, как ясновидящие

----------


## Топпер

> Отличий от тхеравады здесь два: ясный свет и бардо. В тхераваде бардо нет.
> 
> Это, конечно, слабый момент в тхеравадинской теории мгновенного перерождения:


Напротив, сильный т.к. поисходит в соответствии с патиччасамуппадой в которой нет 13 звена "бардо".



> 1. Не очень понятно, что именно в таком случае поднимается под "рождением". Вероятно, момент зачатия/оплодотворения/деления.


Момент соединения трёх. Яйцеклетки, сперматозоида и гандхаббы.



> 2. Несмотря на большое кол-во ЖС нашей мировой системе, в момент смерти одного существа может не найтись подходящего по карме зачатия/оплодотворения/деления.


Не может.



> 3. Мгновенное перерождение означает, что условия для рождения готовятся ещё до смерти.


В некоторой степени.



> 4. Это означает, что существует какая-то внешняя по отношению к перерождающимся скандхам сила, которая готовит будущее рождение в то время, когда мы ещё живы.


А вы считаете, что соединяющиеся родители внутренняя по отношению к вам сила?

----------


## Pavel

> Рождение у людей обусловлено оплодотворением. Оплодотворение обусловлено сексуальным актом.


Разве это взгляды Тхеравады об обусловленности рождения у людей? 




> Если за смертью сразу следует оплодотворение, то это означает, что и сексуальный акт должен быть связан со смертью. Т.е. получается управление на расстоянии.


Буддийские взгляды не только Тхеравады никак не стыкуются с современными представлениями о причинах возникновения жизни или причинах формирования определенного типа сознания. Вы еще вспомните о хрмосомном наборе у человека, а потом порассуждайте, что по этой причине в той или иной буддийской точке зрения должно присутствовать. 

Ведь уже говорилось, что согласно взглядам Тхеравады за смертью следует рождение. рождению предшествует становление (карма) в качестве обязательного условия. Так причем здесь "оплодотворение", и что Вы под этим процессом понимаете такого, что так же понимается Тхеравадой? Мне кажется, что пора бы смириться с тем, что в любых буддийских ветках вопросы физиологии вообще выброшены из рассмотрения как не нужные для понимания причин возникновения страдания. А следовательно и не стоит искать взаимосвязь и разъяснения взаимосвязей, основанных на взглядах далеких от буддизма. 

То квантовую физику в буддизме находят. то оплодотворение как условие возникновения жизни....

----------

Won Soeng (25.10.2010), Федор Ф (29.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Есть и ещё другие источники познания, подтверждающие, что умершие и правда находятся в бардо. Например, когда умер мой папа, на 40-й день (хотя у буддистов считается, что умершие находятся в бардо до 49 дней), мне во сне очень чётко явился папа, и я с ним пообщалась. 
> 
> Сами делайте выводы, а не только умствуйте на основе разных канонов.


Вывод один напрашивается: буддисты не догоняют, а христиане догоняют, иначе бы папа на 49 день явился во сне, а так по-христиански на 40-ой...  :Smilie:  Нико, странные Вы себе поводы "умствовать" находите, может лучше "умствовать" на основе канонов? Неужели Вы не понимаете, что во сне Вы не с папой разговаривали, а сами с собой?

----------

Tong Po (25.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Каждую секунду наверно рождается милиарды живых существ, так что возможностей полно. Согласно суттам некоторые сферы бытия имеют мгновеное появление. Например если перерождение в рупа локу, то человек мгновено появляется как Дэва там.


Да нет, если стоять на позиции, что некому сознанию требуется в соответствии с его каммой специфическое тело, то тут не играет роли сколько каждое мгновение рождается тел живых существ. Камма каждого индивида настолько уникальна, что ему может соответствовать лишь одно совершенно униккальное тело. Тем более не стоит забывать, что ровно столько сколько рождается, ровно столько и умирает. Тут днем с огнем соответствующего тела не сыскать, если считать, что соответствие каким-то образом ищется. Спрос рождает предложение. 

СУТЬ ТО В ТОМ, ЧТО НИКАКИХ СООТВЕТСТВИЙ НЕ ИЩЕТСЯ. Холодная зима сменяется весной. а затем весна сменяется летом. Не надо искать соответствующего лета соответствующей весне, не взирая на то, что все весны или лета отличаются друг от друга. Камма - это закон взаимообусловленности. Любое уникальное тело возникает как результат обусловленности и соответствия, и все процессы - это результат обусловленности и соответствия. Кому и чего приходится искать кроме как человеку искать соответствия между своими представлениями о том или об этом.

----------

Won Soeng (25.10.2010), Тао (01.12.2012)

----------


## Karadur

> Напротив, сильный т.к. поисходит в соответствии с патиччасамуппадой в которой нет 13 звена "бардо".


Он слабый в том смысле, в котором я далее привёл аргументы. Теория бардо не противоречит 12 звеньям, потому что там рождение также следует сразу за смертью, но в промежуточном состоянии.




> Момент соединения трёх. Яйцеклетки, сперматозоида и гандхаббы.


Да. Т.е. не само рождение из утробы, а оплодотворение, в случае существ, размножающихся таким способом.




> Не может.


Почему не может? Допустим, некто А умирает и его карма такова, что он должен родиться в богатой семье, у родителей Б и В, человеком. Богатых семей не так много, и далеко не факт, что какие-то Б и В будут заниматься сексом именно _перед_ смертью А. Причём так, чтобы момент оплодотворения следовал точно за мгновение перед смертью А.




> В некоторой степени.


Не просто в некоторой степени, а всегда. Между самим половым актом и оплодотворением могут пройти дни. Это означает, что действия Б и В были согласованы со смертью А задолго до самой смерти.




> А вы считаете, что соединяющиеся родители внутренняя по отношению к вам сила?


Нет, но о том и речь. Родителей Б и В приходится включать в 5 скандх А. Ибо их действия до смерти А должны быть согласованы с кармой А *и* с моментом смерти А.

Согласованность означает, что, в теории мгновенного рождения, Б и В влияют на А и в обратную сторону! А просто не может умереть, если Б и В заблаговременно не начнут соединяться.

В теории с бардо таких парадоксов нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Согласованность означает, что, в теории мгновенного рождения, Б и В влияют на А и в обратную сторону! А просто не может умереть, если Б и В заблаговременно не начнут соединяться.


Да, вот и девушка в соседней ветке пришла к такому же выводу.

----------

Karadur (25.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Если учесть что живых существ бесконечно количество а все взаимосвязано то всегда найдется место для рождения  :Smilie:

----------

Леонид Ш (25.10.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Если учесть что живых существ бесконечно количество а все взаимосвязано то всегда найдется место для рождения


Бесконечность кол-ва живых существ не гарантирует, что найдётся рождение *в момент смерти*, как того требует тхеравадинская теория. Более того, бесконечность сама по себе не гарантирует нахождения подходящего рождения вообще. Тут одной бесконечности мало.

Насчёт того, что всё взаимосвязано - это уже, ИМХО, махаяна, т.е. тхеравада не может использовать этот аргумент.  И даже если бы использовала - то что именно означает "всё взаимосвязано"?
Тут взаимосвязь превращается в некое дальнодействие, причём внешнее по отношению к индивидуальным скандхам. Т.е. новое рождение получается зависящим от какой-то дополнительной силы, которая не входит в традиционные 12 звеньев.

----------


## Топпер

> Он слабый в том смысле, в котором я далее привёл аргументы. Теория бардо не противоречит 12 звеньям, потому что там рождение также следует сразу за смертью, но в промежуточном состоянии.


Вот это и есть слабость антарабхавы. Вы что не понимаете, что это чистой воды натяжка? Где, в каком мире, находится ваше промежуточное состояние? В 31 уровне существования сансары или в Ниббане?



> Да. Т.е. не само рождение из утробы, а оплодотворение, в случае существ, размножающихся таким способом.


И что это меняет?



> Почему не может? Допустим,


а не надо допускать и вопросов не будет.
Как вы думаете, количество ЖС в сансаре конечно или бесконечно?



> Не просто в некоторой степени, а всегда. Между самим половым актом и оплодотворением могут пройти дни. Это означает, что действия Б и В были согласованы со смертью А задолго до самой смерти.


Если кто-то погибает на войне, то тоже можно сказать, что действия по развязыванию войны произошли задолго до гибели военнослужащего. Может быть, за несколько лет. Получается, что действия какого-либо политика тоже были согласованы со смертью солдата задолго до его смерти?



> Нет, но о том и речь. Родителей Б и В приходится включать в 5 скандх А. Ибо их действия до смерти А должны быть согласованы с кармой А *и* с моментом смерти А.


Родителей не приходится включать в панча ккхандха. Вы как то странно это понимаете.



> Согласованность означает, что, в теории мгновенного рождения, Б и В влияют на А и в обратную сторону! А просто не может умереть, если Б и В заблаговременно не начнут соединяться.


А у вас означает, что существо сидит в некоем промежуточном состоянии, не вписывающемся в патиччасамуппаду и ждёт своей очереди и подыскивает спаривающихся родитлей  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 



> В теории с бардо таких парадоксов нет.


Теорию антарабхавы изобрели  достаточно поздно. Только у вайбхашиков она появляется. До этого её не было.

----------


## Tong Po

> Да, серьёзно рассматриваю как достоверный. Разные сны бывают...



Вообще-то в буддизме Махаяны признаётся всего ДВА источника верного познания, а именно: йогапратьякша и анумана.


З.Ы. А в Тхераваде как?

----------


## Пилигрим

> В любом случае сознание - конструкт. Хотя бы по той причине что только конструкт может взаимодействовать и функционировать. А всё что конструкт - то аничча и дуккха, и всегда существует в силу причин и условий. Так что вечный ум - это миф -)


C таких позиций и Истина и Нирвана, и Путь такой же миф.

----------

Нико (25.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> C таких позиций и Истина и Нирвана, и Путь такой же миф.


Не миф. Вот если бы мы наблюдали такой феномен как ниббана, и если бы кто-то сказал, что эта ниббана плохая, не стоящая того, чтоб её желать, ибо наблюдаются те и те недостатки и изъяны - вот тогда "ниббана - высшее счастье" было бы мифом. Но мы ведь этого не наблюдаем. Поэтому ниббана - это конкретный действительный предмет религиозной веры, но никак не миф.

А вот вечное сознание - это миф. Потому что мы видим что оно изменчиво, а раз изменчиво, как говорит Будда, то и страдательно. И существует в силу причин-и-условий. Согласно буддийским истинам, это означает, что сознание можно уничтожить, и прервать тем самым страдательность. Ну и с позиции видения здесь-и-сейчас очевидно, что сознание, будучи поддерживаемым причинами и условиями, исчезает, когда эти условия прекращаются. Поэтому "вечное сознание" - миф. Ничем не лучше "вечного двигателя", который черпает силу из самого себя и так и вечно двигается ,)

----------


## Karadur

> Вот это и есть слабость антарабхавы. Вы что не понимаете, что это чистой воды натяжка? Где, в каком мире, находится ваше промежуточное состояние?


Т.к. в бардо есть тело, это должна быть рупа-лока. А может быть, это зависит от предыдущей локи.
Но в принципе, насколько я понимаю, концепция бардо шире: она все миры рассматривает как разновидности бардо. Т.е. принципиального отличия между сансарическими мирами нет, как их не классифицируй.




> Как вы думаете, количество ЖС в сансаре конечно или бесконечно?


А это неважно для поставленного вопроса. Дело в том, что из бесконечности количества существ вовсе не следует бесконечность вариантов и условий для рождения.

Пронумеруем моменты времени 0, 1, 2, 3, ...
Теперь "наивный" подход говорит нам, что раз число существ бесконечно, то и рождаться они должны в бесконечном количестве в каждый момент времени. Но это не так. 
Существа могут рождаться с интервалами в 10 моментов времени: 0, 10, 20 ... Таких рождений будет бесконечное число, но далеко не для каждого момента времени найдётся рождение.

Это просто иллюстрация того, что бесконечность числа существ - не аргумент. Надо какое-то более сильное утверждение.




> Если кто-то погибает на войне, то тоже можно сказать, что действия по развязыванию войны произошли задолго до гибели военнослужащего. Может быть, за несколько лет. Получается, что действия какого-либо политика тоже были согласованы со смертью солдата задолго до его смерти?


Здесь условия гибели солдата совпали в одном месте и в одно время: были боевые действия и он оказался под ударом.

В случае теории мгновенного перерождения условия разнесены в пространстве и странным образом согласованы по времени.




> Родителей не приходится включать в панча ккхандха. Вы как то странно это понимаете.


Приходится, если признавать мгновенное перерождение. Я про это и говорю, что появляются какие-то дополнительные условия вне 12 звеньев, если беспристрастно изучить идею мгновенного перерождения.




> А у вас означает, что существо сидит в некоем промежуточном состоянии, не вписывающемся в патиччасамуппаду и ждёт своей очереди и подыскивает спаривающихся родитлей


Бардо вписывается в 12 звеньев, потому что оно рассматривается как рождение и там есть тело.




> Теорию антарабхавы изобрели достаточно поздно. Только у вайбхашиков она появляется. До этого её не было.


Это не аргумент против теории.  :Smilie:  Вы ведь не утверждаете, что верно только то, что записано в палийском Каноне, а всё остальное - неверно?

----------


## Нико

> Не миф. Вот если бы мы наблюдали такой феномен как ниббана, и если бы кто-то сказал, что эта ниббана плохая, не стоящая того, чтоб её желать, ибо наблюдаются те и те недостатки и изъяны - вот тогда "ниббана - высшее счастье" было бы мифом. Но мы ведь этого не наблюдаем. Поэтому ниббана - это конкретный действительный предмет религиозной веры, но никак не миф.



А Вы что, наблюдаете ниббану, или просто верите в неё?



> А вот вечное сознание - это миф. Потому что мы видим что оно изменчиво, а раз изменчиво, как говорит Будда, то и страдательно.


Не всё изменчивое страдательно. Страдательно то, что обусловлено клешами и кармой. 






> И существует в силу причин-и-условий. Согласно буддийским истинам, это означает, что сознание можно уничтожить, и прервать тем самым страдательность. Ну и с позиции видения здесь-и-сейчас очевидно, что сознание, будучи поддерживаемым причинами и условиями, исчезает, когда эти условия прекращаются. Поэтому "вечное сознание" - миф. Ничем не лучше "вечного двигателя", который черпает силу из самого себя и так и вечно двигается ,)



Наоборот, нет таких причин в природе, которые могли бы уничтожить сознание. Его сущностная причина -- предшествующий поток того же самого сознания, а не другие факторы. Поэтому "противоядия" против сознания нету.

----------


## Нико

> Вывод один напрашивается: буддисты не догоняют, а христиане догоняют, иначе бы папа на 49 день явился во сне, а так по-христиански на 40-ой...  Нико, странные Вы себе поводы "умствовать" находите, может лучше "умствовать" на основе канонов? Неужели Вы не понимаете, что во сне Вы не с папой разговаривали, а сами с собой?


Папа вообще был атеистом, поэтому, на какой день ему являться, для него не было принципиально. Я не "умствую" сейчас, а говорю об опыте. Умствуют тут другие люди. Для меня же важен мой опыт. Почитайте о разных опытах разных людей, простых и просветлённых, и Вам многое станет понятнее. Возможно....

----------


## Нико

> Вообще-то в буддизме Махаяны признаётся всего ДВА источника верного познания, а именно: йогапратьякша и анумана.


Конечно, по большому счёту всё иллюзия, и сны, и видения всякие, и я не знаю, к какому источнику познания отнести вещие сны, знаки и видения. Здесь моя интуиция перевешивает мою гелугпинскую въедливость.

----------


## Zom

> Не всё изменчивое страдательно. Страдательно то, что обусловлено клешами и кармой.


Эхэхэ.. даже ведь основ не знаете. Всё что изменчиво, то страдательно. Страдательность - неотъемлемое свойство всего, что изменяется.




> Наоборот, нет таких причин в природе, которые могли бы уничтожить сознание. Его сущностная причина -- предшествующий поток того же самого сознания, а не другие факторы. Поэтому "противоядия" против сознания нету.


Опять-таки, смотрите схему Взаимозависимого Возникновения. Это тоже относится к основам. Это самая суть буддизма. Благодаря санкхарам образуется сознание, а санкхары образуются благодаря невежеству. Поэтому и противоядие против сознания имеется.
А "сущностная причина -- предшествующий поток того же самого сознания" - это, простите, мифический вечный двигатель. 
И опять же, это такой же аргумент, как и: "сущностная причина моего сидения за компом - предыдущий момент моего сидения за компом". Нонсенс, однако ,)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Эхэхэ.. даже ведь основ не знаете. Всё что изменчиво, то страдательно. Страдательность - неотъемлемое свойство всего, что изменяется.



Наверное, не знаю основ. "То, что рождено из причин и условий, имеет природу страдания". Верно. Укажите мне на момент рождения сознания из причин и условий, и я с Вами, пожалуй, соглашусь. Когда именно оно родилось из причин и условий? Если станете утверждать, что с момента зачатия, значит, Вы -- материалист, а не буддист, и не признаёте перерождения.




> Опять-таки, смотрите схему Взаимозависимого Возникновения. Это тоже относится к основам. Это самая суть буддизма. Благодаря санкхарам образуется сознание, а санкхары образуются благодаря невежеству. Поэтому и противоядие против сознания имеется.
> А "сущностная причина -- предшествующий поток того же самого сознания" - это, простите, мифический вечный двигатель. 
> И опять же, это такой же аргумент, как и: "сущностная причина моего сидения за компом - предыдущий момент моего сидения за компом". Нонсенс, однако



Я эту схему давно уже смотрю. Из-за неведения создаётся карма, а та ведёт к сознанию в НОВОЙ ЖИЗНИ (говоря конкретнее, в новое воплощение нас ввергают карма, влечение и цепляние в прошлой жизни). Здесь нет речи о том, что сознание якобы создаётся заново. Так что никакого нонсенса..

А насчёт сидения за компом -- интересно. Сущностная причина -- обычно то, что превращается в её результат. Вот и подумайте сами....

----------


## Zom

> Верно. Укажите мне на момент рождения сознания из причин и условий, и я с Вами, пожалуй, соглашусь. Когда именно оно родилось из причин и условий?


В одной из сутт поясняется этот момент, например, так: если нет внешнего объекта, но наличествует одна из внутренних опор, то соответствующего сознания возникнуть не может. Например, когда у вас есть глаз, но нет предмета, который по познавался глазом, то в таком случае сознания-глаза не возникает. Аналогично с остальными 5 опорами. Вот такие например есть причины и условия для возникновения конкретного единичного момента сознания, видимые здесь-и-сейчас. 




> Когда именно оно родилось из причин и условий? Если станете утверждать, что с момента зачатия, значит, Вы -- материалист, а не буддист, и не признаёте перерождения.


Если вы почитали бы лекции Будды, то уяснили бы для себя, что поток сознания порождается постоянно, когда есть к нему жажда, и есть любое дальнейшее планирование. Это причины к продлеванию потока ума. Уничтожьте эти причины целиком и полностью, и уничтожится и сознание.




> Я эту схему давно уже смотрю. Из-за неведения создаётся карма, а та ведёт к сознанию в НОВОЙ ЖИЗНИ (говоря конкретнее, в новое воплощение нас ввергают карма, влечение и цепляние в прошлой жизни). Здесь нет речи о том, что сознание якобы создаётся заново. Так что никакого нонсенса..


Так вот плохо смотрите. Благодаря неведению возникают волевые формации (что действительно синоним камме). А далее схему посмотртеть..?? Благодаря волевым формациям возникает сознание (а не рождение =). Об этом я выше уже написал - о жажде к сознанию и планированию. 




> А насчёт сидения за компом -- интересно. Сущностная причина -- обычно то, что превращается в её результат. Вот и подумайте сами....


Так вот и подумайте. По вашему выходит тогда, что я всегда сидел за компом, и всегда буду сидеть за компом (ужас какой, врагу не пожелаешь! )))

----------


## Пилигрим

> Не миф. Вот если бы мы наблюдали такой феномен как ниббана, и если бы кто-то сказал, что эта ниббана плохая, не стоящая того, чтоб её желать, ибо наблюдаются те и те недостатки и изъяны - вот тогда "ниббана - высшее счастье" было бы мифом. Но мы ведь этого не наблюдаем. Поэтому ниббана - это конкретный действительный предмет религиозной веры, но никак не миф.
> 
> А вот вечное сознание - это миф. Потому что мы видим что оно изменчиво, а раз изменчиво, как говорит Будда, то и страдательно. И существует в силу причин-и-условий. Согласно буддийским истинам, это означает, что сознание можно уничтожить, и прервать тем самым страдательность. Ну и с позиции видения здесь-и-сейчас очевидно, что сознание, будучи поддерживаемым причинами и условиями, исчезает, когда эти условия прекращаются. Поэтому "вечное сознание" - миф. Ничем не лучше "вечного двигателя", который черпает силу из самого себя и так и вечно двигается ,)


Нуу. Таких говорящих хоть пруд пруди.  :Embarrassment: 

Если бы сознание было причиной страдания, то Будда Шакьямуни так и сказал об этом, однако он сказал, что причина в Жажде. Прилагая усилия для уничтожения сознания вы предпологаете, что оно существует. Иначе, что уничтожать? Вот и получается, что уничтожая порождаете - бег по кругу.  :Cry: Сознаие надо не уничтожать, но успокоить, впрочем про клеши вам уже сказали.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если вы почитали бы лекции Будды, то уяснили бы для себя, что поток сознания порождается постоянно, когда есть к нему жажда, и есть любое дальнейшее планирование. Это причины к продлеванию потока ума. Уничтожьте эти причины целиком и полностью, и уничтожится и сознание.





> Если бы сознание было причиной страдания, то Будда Шакьямуни так и сказал об этом, однако он сказал, что причина в Жажде.


Вот и поговорили. Так все таки, все ли изменчивое загрязнено или есть чистое изменчивое?  :Smilie: 

Что такое - "загрязнено"?

----------


## Нико

> В одной из сутт поясняется этот момент, например, так: если нет внешнего объекта, но наличествует одна из внутренних опор, то соответствующего сознания возникнуть не может. Например, когда у вас есть глаз, но нет предмета, который по познавался глазом, то в таком случае сознания-глаза не возникает. Аналогично с остальными 5 опорами. Вот такие например есть причины и условия для возникновения конкретного единичного момента сознания, видимые здесь-и-сейчас.



А Вы про тонкое ментальное сознание забыли... Оно есть и без чувственного восприятия. например, когда мы падаем в обморок, сознание у нас есть, на тонком уровне. И т.д. и т.п. 



> Если вы почитали бы лекции Будды, то уяснили бы для себя, что поток сознания порождается постоянно, когда есть к нему жажда, и есть любое дальнейшее планирование. Это причины к продлеванию потока ума. Уничтожьте эти причины целиком и полностью, и уничтожится и сознание.



Я читала сутты, спасибо. Поток сознания не зависит от жажды или не-жажды. Он зависит только от предшествующего момента осознавания и от наименования. А Вы что, так стремитесь уничтожить своё сознание? Не получится. 




> Так вот плохо смотрите. Благодаря неведению возникают волевые формации (что действительно синоним камме). А далее схему посмотртеть..?? Благодаря волевым формациям возникает сознание (а не рождение =). Об этом я выше уже написал - о жажде к сознанию и планированию.


Возникает сознание в новой жизни. Это не одно и то же, что просто сознание.




> Так вот и подумайте. По вашему выходит тогда, что я всегда сидел за компом, и всегда буду сидеть за компом [COLOR="Gray"](ужас какой, врагу не пожелаешь! )))



Ваше всегдашнее сидение за компом -- следствие каммы. Не так ли??

----------


## Нико

Вот и поговорили. Так все таки, все ли изменчивое загрязнено или есть чистое изменчивое?  :Smilie: 


Я говорю, что ЕСТЬ чистое изменчивое. 





> Что такое - "загрязнено"


Сознание -- неведением и наносными клешами. Которые можно отбросить, о чём и гласят Четыре благородные.

----------


## Zom

> Если бы сознание было причиной страдания, то Будда Шакьямуни так и сказал об этом, однако он сказал, что причина в Жажде.


Будда говорит, что любой изменчивый феномен страдателен. Прямым текстом. Вам этого мало? 




> Прилагая усилия для уничтожения сознания вы предпологаете, что оно существует.


Я не прилагаю усилий к уничтожению сознания. Усилия прилагаются у устранению загрязнений, а всё остальное само развалится без них.

----------


## Zom

> А Вы про тонкое ментальное сознание забыли... Оно есть и без чувственного восприятия. например, когда мы падаем в обморок, сознание у нас есть, на тонком уровне. И т.д. и т.п.


Не знаю. Если я впадаю в обморок, никакого осознавания я не испытываю.




> Я читала сутты, спасибо. Поток сознания не зависит от жажды или не-жажды. Он зависит только от предшествующего момента осознавания и от наименования.


Опять 25 ))) Где ж вы их читали, раз продолжаете такое утверждать -)




> Возникает сознание в новой жизни. Это не одно и то же, что просто сознание.


Всё верно, очередное становление сознания. Имеющее причины. А не беспричинное.

----------


## Tong Po

> я не знаю, к какому источнику познания отнести вещие сны, знаки и видения.


ИМХО, ни к какому.




> Уничтожьте эти причины целиком и полностью, и уничтожится и сознание.


Чтобы уничтожить сознание глаза, уха и т.д. надо просто хорошенько дать по башке. 8БП не нужен для этого.

З.Ы. Тхеравадины, ответьте, пожалуйста, что в Тхераваде считается верным источником познания, второй раз же прошу. Что вам сложно, что ли?

----------


## Zom

> Чтобы уничтожить сознание глаза, уха и т.д. надо просто хорошенько дать по башке. 8БП не нужен для этого.


Совершенно верно. Если уничтожить глаз, то сознание глаза не будет существовать. Но проблема в том, что жажда таким образом не уничтожается, и рано или поздно (в следующем рождении) у вас появится новый глаз -)

----------


## Нико

> ]Не знаю. Если я впадаю в обморок, никакого осознавания я не испытываю.



Это то же самое, что во время умирания и глубокого сна. Обычные люди это не осознают.




> Опять 25 ))) Где ж вы их читали, раз продолжаете такое утверждать -)


Наверное, мы с Вами читали разные источники.





> Всё верно, очередное становление сознания. Имеющее причины. А не беспричинное.


Это не то что бы сознание прервалось, а потом опять возникло по причинам.

----------


## Tong Po

> жажда таким образом не уничтожается


А жажда это что?

----------


## Zom

> Это то же самое, что во время умирания и глубокого сна. Обычные люди это не осознают.


Какой-то парадокс тогда выходит. Сознание есть... и в то же время его нет -)




> Это не то что бы сознание прервалось, а потом опять возникло по причинам.


Конечно. Сознание рвётся и начинается опять каждый миг. И причина тому санкхары и нама-рупа, образованные невежеством.




> А жажда это что?


Такое вот необычное свойство ума -)




> что в Тхераваде считается верным источником познания


ум, лишённый 5 ниваран. В идеале - ум в состоянии джханы.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вот и поговорили. Так все таки, все ли изменчивое загрязнено или есть чистое изменчивое? 
> 
> Что такое - "загрязнено"?


 :Smilie: . Понятие причинно обусловленные дхармы более широкое чем эгоцентрированные причинно обусловленные дхармы. Хотя справедливости ради надо сказать, что есть только одна не эгоцентрированная причинно обусловленная дхарма - дхарма Путь. Все эгоцентрированные причинно обусловленные дхармы загрязнены. Загрязненно значит эгоцентрировано.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Какой-то парадокс тогда выходит. Сознание есть... и в то же время его нет -)


Парадокса нет тут, а есть грубое и тонкое сознание. Последнее осознать очень трудно.




> Конечно. Сознание рвётся и начинается опять каждый миг. И причина тому санкхары и нама-рупа, образованные невежеством.



Это оригинальная трактовка, ранее  о ней не слыхала... "Сознание рвётся"....

----------


## Zom

> Парадокса нет тут, а есть грубое и тонкое сознание. Последнее осознать очень трудно.


Если трудно, может его вообще нет? Ведь процесс осознавания либо есть, либо его нет -)
На то оно и осознавание.




> Это оригинальная трактовка, ранее о ней не слыхала... "Сознание рвётся"....


Почитайте абхидхамму. Поток сознания состоит из моментов сознания. За секунду происходят миллиарды таких моментов. Моменты идут один-за-другим. В один миг есть только 1 момент сознания, и не может быть двух. Когда один гаснет, следом сразу появляется другой, который тут же гаснет и появляется третий. Это называется потоком сознания.




> *Природа ума*
> 
> Когда вы удерживаете сверхмощную осознанность на чистом уме, вам раскрывается природа всех типов сознаний. Вы видите сознание не как плавный текущий процесс, а как серию дискретных, отдельных событий. Сознание можно сравнить с полосой песчаного пляжа. Если не присматриваться, пляж кажется непрерывно продолжающимся многие сотни метров. Но после детального исследования вы обнаруживаете, что он состоит из отдельных изолированных частичек силиката. Между каждыми частичками песка есть пространство, и нет никакой песочной сущности, которая заполняла бы пробел между любыми двумя песчинками. Таким же образом, то, что мы воспринимаем в качестве потока сознания, ясным образом видится как серия отдельных моментов, между которыми ничего нет.
> 
> Другим примером может быть тарелка с фруктами. Представьте, что на тарелке лежит яблоко. Вы чётко видите, как исчезает это яблоко и на его месте появляется кокос. Затем кокос исчезает и затем появляется другое яблоко. Второе яблоко исчезает и опять место занимает новый кокос. Он исчезает и появляется банан, только лишь для того, чтобы вновь исчезнуть и предоставить место очередному кокосу, а затем другому банану, кокосу, яблоку, кокосу, манго, кокосу, лимону, кокосу и так далее. Как только исчезает один фрукт, тут же немедленно появляется полностью другой новый фрукт. Это всё фрукты, но полностью разные и нет двух полностью одинаковых. Более того, нет никакой фруктовой сущности, которая перетекает от одного фрукта к другому. В этом примере яблоко означает момент зрительного сознания, банан – миг сознания обоняния, манго – сознание вкуса, лимон – сознание осязания, кокос – сознание ума. Каждый миг сознания отдельный, и ничто не перетекает с одного момента к следующему.
> 
> Сознание ума, “кокос”, появляется после каждого другого вида сознания, создавая таким образом иллюзию одинаковости каждого момента опыта сознания. Обычному человеку кажется, что зрение обладает определённым качеством, равно как и слух, обоняние, осязание и вкус. Мы называем это качество “познанием”. Однако со сверхмощной осознанностью вы увидите, что познание – это не часть видения, слушания, и т.д., а возникает сразу после проявления каждого момента конкретного чувственного сознания. Более того, это знание исчезает, к примеру, когда имеет место зрительное сознание. А зрительное сознание исчезает, когда происходит познание (момент сознания ума). На примере с фруктовым салатом на тарелке не могут появиться одновременно и яблоко и кокос.
> 
> 
> _Из книги Аджана Брама_

----------


## Tong Po

> Такое вот необычное свойство ума


А ум - это не сознание, видимо? Так?

----------


## Tong Po

> ум, лишённый 5 ниваран. В идеале - ум в состоянии джханы.


То есть анумана верным источником познания не признаётся?

----------


## Zom

> А ум - это не сознание, видимо? Так?


Синонимы.




> То есть анумана верным источником познания не признаётся?


Вероятно, признаётся условно-верным. В смыле рассмотрения прямого интуитивного знания, а не интеллектуальных концепций.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы видите сознание не как пла


Фразу "Вы видите..." видимо надо понимать как "Вы познаёте (осознаёте)", не так ли?




> Синонимы.


Великолепно. А теперь посмотрим что же у нас (вернее у Вас) получилось:

1. ум=сознание.

2. "Но проблема в том, что жажда таким образом не уничтожается..."

3. Жажда - свойство ума, т.е. (см. п1) сознания, если свойство сознания (жажда) не уничтожается, то логично предположить, что и само сознание (как носитель свойств) тоже не уничтожено, о чём Вам и говорят махаянцы. Так в чём проблема?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Будда говорит, что любой изменчивый феномен страдателен. Прямым текстом. Вам этого мало?


Я не склонен, делать  из Будды Шакьямуни идола, а из его Учения идолопоклонство.





> Я не прилагаю усилий к уничтожению сознания. Усилия прилагаются у устранению загрязнений, а всё остальное само развалится без них.


Всё :EEK!:  По вашему получается, что Будда Шакьямуни либо не достиг нирваны прижизненно, либо он давал Учение бессознательно.

----------


## Zom

> Великолепно. А теперь посмотрим что же у нас (вернее у Вас) получилось:
> 
> 1. ум=сознание.
> 
> 2. "Но проблема в том, что жажда таким образом не уничтожается..."
> 
> 3. Жажда - свойство ума, т.е. (см. п1) сознания, если свойство сознания (жажда) не уничтожается, то логично предположить, что и само сознание (как носитель свойств) тоже не уничтожено, о чём Вам и говорят махаянцы. Так в чём проблема?


Проблема в неправильной трактовке. Свойство ума не означает всего ума целиком. Если вы искореняете какое-либо свойство, то это не значит, что вместе с ним тут же мгновенно гаснет сознание. Сознание зависит много от чего, и жажда - лишь одна из дхамм, оказывающих влияние на сознание здесь-и-сейчас (в текущем моменте). Чего тут непонятного? Кроме того, не надо менять местами вагон и паровоз. Именно благодаря жажде сознание продолжается, но не само осознавание обуславливает жажду. Если бы это было так, то освобождение было бы невозможным. Любой процесс познания всегда рождал бы жажду. И очевидно, что это не так.

----------


## Zom

> Я не склонен, делать из Будды Шакьямуни идола, а из его Учения идолопоклонство.


Какое у вас отношение к Будде и Дхамме...




> Всё По вашему получается, что Будда Шакьямуни либо не достиг нирваны прижизненно, либо он давал Учение бессознательно.


Не получается у меня так.

----------

Fuerth (25.10.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Если вы искореняете какое-либо свойство, то это не значит, что вместе с ним тут же мгновенно гаснет сознание.


Ну так именно об этом Вам  тут махаянцы и пишут. Чего тут непонятного? Вы гасите жажду - сознание при этом с какой радости гаснет? Вы гасите аффективные дхармы. С какой радости вдруг погаснут неаффективные?! Пример Шакьямуни об этом и говорит как раз: он же погасил все аффективные дхармы, когда стал Буддой (или по-Вашему не погасил?), однако сознание его никуда (если верить суттам, а Вы вроде как им верите) не исчезло.

----------

Дечен Чедрон (26.10.2010), Нико (25.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Ну так именно об этом Вам и тут махаянцы и пишут. Чего тут непонятного? Вы гасите жажду - сознание при этом с какой радости гаснет? Вы гасите аффективные дхармы. С какой радости вдруг погаснут неаффективные?!


Я имел в виду про "здесь и сейчас" - т.е. момент в настоящем. Часто приводят такой аргумент, что раз мол Будда убрал невежество и жажду, и тут же не умер, то значит что они (невежество и жажда) не оказывают влияние на продолжение сознания.

Так вот это неправильный аргумент, потому что хотя невежество и жажда устранены, сознание продолжает функционировать, потому что есть психофизический организм - что называется "нама-рупа". Он сотворяется жаждой не мгновенно, а в перспективе, и разрушается тоже в перспективе (т.е. только после смерти). В суттах Будда говорит о теснейшей взаимосвязи сознания и намарупы. Они поддерживают друг друга как две связки тростника, по его словам. Сознание может прекратиться только если намарупа разрушится. А она может разрушиться (без дальнейшего становления) только в случае смерти просветлённого существа, и никак иначе.

----------


## Tong Po

> Так вот это неправильный аргумент,


Зачем Вы опровергаете аргумент, который я не выдвигал? Да и никто вроде как в этой теме его не выдвигал.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Если трудно, может его вообще нет? Ведь процесс осознавания либо есть, либо его нет -)
> На то оно и осознавание


.


Вы просто не признаёте понятие "ясного света ума", т.е. тончайшего сознания. Для Вас, видимо, в состоянии глубокого сна и обморока сознания вообще не существует.....







> Почитайте абхидхамму. Поток сознания состоит из моментов сознания. За секунду происходят миллиарды таких моментов. Моменты идут один-за-другим. В один миг есть только 1 момент сознания, и не может быть двух. Когда один гаснет, следом сразу появляется другой, который тут же гаснет и появляется третий. Это называется потоком сознания.


Тогда это не может называться "потоком сознания", т.к., по-Вашему, сознание то и дело гаснет, а затем вдруг появляется откуда не попало.... Нелогично.

----------


## Нико

Так вот это неправильный аргумент, потому что хотя невежество и жажда устранены, сознание продолжает функционировать, потому что есть психофизический организм - что называется "нама-рупа". Он сотворяется жаждой не мгновенно, а в перспективе, и разрушается тоже в перспективе (т.е. только после смерти). В суттах Будда говорит о теснейшей взаимосвязи сознания и намарупы. Они поддерживают друг друга как две связки тростника, по его словам. Сознание может прекратиться только если намарупа разрушится. А она может разрушиться (без дальнейшего становления) только в случае смерти просветлённого существа, и никак иначе.

"Нама-рупа"... "имя и форма"...Сознание продолжает функционировать только из-за этого? 


Т.е. просветлённые существа просто уходят в небытие, и всё? Зачем тогда это просветление сдалось? Типа, "я просветлён, меня больше не существует"... Вон в мирах без форм тоже нет концепций, только покой самадхи.... Можно было бы бы успокоиться и на этом.

----------


## Zom

> Вы просто не признаёте понятие "ясного света ума", т.е. тончайшего сознания. Для Вас, видимо, в состоянии глубокого сна и обморока сознания вообще не существует.....


Да и для вас не существует. Иначе вы бы, по-идее, должны были бы помнить что там с вами творится. 




> Тогда это не может называться "потоком сознания", т.к., по-Вашему, сознание то и дело гаснет, а затем вдруг появляется откуда не попало.... Нелогично.


Не откуда попало, а исходя из предыдущего момента сознания.




> "Нама-рупа"... "имя и форма"...Сознание продолжает функционировать только из-за этого?


Конечно.




> Т.е. просветлённые существа просто уходят в небытие, и всё? Зачем тогда это просветление сдалось? Типа, "я просветлён, меня больше не существует"... Вон в мирах без форм тоже нет концепций, только покой самадхи.... Можно было бы бы успокоиться и на этом.


Когда вы поймёте, что существо - вещь условная, а не абсолютная, а также всегда страдательная и неудовлетворительная, вот тогда и осознаете зачем сдалось просветление. Вообщем нужно поглубже проникнуть в Четыре Истины и феномен безличности.

Насчёт бесформенных сфер - нельзя в них остаться. Пребывания в них тоже сконструированные, зависят от причин и условий. А то, что зависит от причин и условий - то непостоянно, а значит страдательно. Потом выпадете из арупалок и родитесь, например, в аду.

----------

Тао (02.12.2012), Федор Ф (29.10.2010)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Какое у вас отношение к Будде и Дхамме...


Будда лучший из врачей, дхарма лучшее лекарство.



> Не получается у меня так


Вот если бы все ваши посты начинались с: "У меня получается так...", даже тогда когда вы цитируете Будду Шакьямуни, это можно было принять как аргумент, а так, увы, это не аргумент. 
Нельзя к относительному подходить с точки зрения анализа абсолютного, это тупик и как следствие утрата энтузиазма. :Cry:

----------

Tong Po (26.10.2010), Нико (25.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Да и для вас не существует. Иначе вы бы, по-идее, должны были бы помнить что там с вами творится.



Не веская логика. Если я не помню чего-то, это ещё не факт, что сознание в это время оборвалось....




> Не откуда попало, а исходя из предыдущего момента сознания.


А, значит, Вы всё же признаёте непрерывность сознания, т.к. говорите, что оно возникает из предыдущего момента? Вот и я о том же..





> Когда вы поймёте, что существо - вещь условная, а не абсолютная, а также всегда страдательная и неудовлетворительная, вот тогда и осознаете зачем сдалось просветление. Вообщем нужно поглубже проникнуть в Четыре Истины и феномен безличности


.


Я-то понимаю, что существо -- вещь условная... Но Будда -- кто? Он существует, или его нет?




> Насчёт бесформенных сфер - нельзя в них остаться. Пребывания в них тоже сконструированные, зависят от причин и условий. А то, что зависит от причин и условий - то непостоянно, а значит страдательно. Потом выпадете из арупалок и родитесь, например, в аду.


Согласна. Но, по-Вашему, небытие Будды очень похоже на безмыслие и поток в этих дхьянах.

----------


## Zom

> Не веская логика. Если я не помню чего-то, это ещё не факт, что сознание в это время оборвалось....


В целом да. Но всё равно - никто никогда не помнит, а не только вы.




> А, значит, Вы всё же признаёте непрерывность сознания, т.к. говорите, что оно возникает из предыдущего момента? Вот и я о том же..


Вы о другом. Вы считаете что прерваться оно не может просто из-за факта предыдущего момента. А это неправильный аргумент.




> Я-то понимаю, что существо -- вещь условная... Но Будда -- кто? Он существует, или его нет?


Если бы вы понимали, то не спросили бы сейчас, существует будда или не существует. Я вам подробно отвечал на этот вопрос, но увы, ухватить суть ответа вы пока не можете ;-/




> Но, по-Вашему, небытие Будды очень похоже на безмыслие и поток в этих дхьянах.


Я ничего не говорю про небытие будды. Это ваша концепция, к тому же неправильная.

----------


## Нико

> В целом да. Но всё равно - никто никогда не помнит, а не только вы.


Вот именно. Отсутствие памятования -- не признак отсутствия сознания. 





> Вы о другом. Вы считаете что прерваться оно не может просто из-за факта предыдущего момента. А это неправильный аргумент.



Почему неправльный?



> Если бы вы понимали, то не спросили бы сейчас, существует будда или не существует. Я вам подробно отвечал на этот вопрос, но увы, ухватить суть ответа вы пока не можете ;-/


Если я не могу ухватить суть Вашего ответа, значит, у Вас проблемы   с аргументацией.




> Я ничего не говорю про небытие будды. Это ваша концепция, к тому же неправильная



Расскажите мне о правильной, увязав своё мнение с принципом угасания сознания Будды после нирваны.

----------


## Zom

> Вот именно. Отсутствие памятования -- не признак отсутствия сознания.


Но и не признак его наличия. Точнее выходит, что никаких признаков вообще нет.




> Почему неправльный?


Потому что это лишь один из причинных факторов. Никто не спорит, что для того, чтобы что-то появилось, должно быть какое-то предшествующее состояние. Например, вы не можете сделать стул, если у вас нет деревяшек. Они должны быть. Но вместе с этим простой лишь факт наличия деревяшек не означает, что из них будет стул, не так ли? Нужно кое-что ещё - а подчас, очень много всего ещё, чтобы что-то произошло. МНОГО причинных факторов, а не один. И бывает так, что если вы уберёте даже 1 фактор из этих многих, то следующего состояния не произойдёт. Также и с сознанием. Если будут убраны какие-то из факторов (и даже если другие останутся нетронутыми), сознание угаснет.




> Если я не могу ухватить суть Вашего ответа, значит, у Вас проблемы с аргументацией.


Точно такую же претензию можно ведь и Будде выдвинуть. Раз были те, кто не могли понять Истину, значит выходит, у него были проблемы с аргументацией...




> Расскажите мне о правильной, увязав своё мнение с принципом угасания сознания Будды после нирваны.


По второму кругу? 
Могу конечно ещё раз отослать к моим прошлым сообщениям конкретно по данной теме, например:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=175
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...6&postcount=64

Но лучше если вы прочитаете сами сутты на эту тему, чтобы было понимание из первоисточника. Если действительно будете читать, я могу сделать небольшую подборку на тему почему неправильно считать что "Будда существует" или "Будда не существует".

----------


## Нико

> Потому что это лишь один из причинных факторов. Никто не спорит, что для того, чтобы что-то появилось, должно быть какое-то предшествующее состояние. Например, вы не можете сделать стул, если у вас нет деревяшек. Они должны быть. Но вместе с этим простой лишь факт наличия деревяшек не означает, что из них будет стул, не так ли? Нужно кое-что ещё - а подчас, очень много всего ещё, чтобы что-то произошло. МНОГО причинных факторов, а не один. И бывает так, что если вы уберёте даже 1 фактор из этих многих, то следующего состояния не произойдёт. Также и с сознанием. Если будут убраны какие-то из факторов (и даже если другие останутся нетронутыми), сознание угаснет.


"Деревяшки" и сознание, ИМХО, неверная аналогия. Материя -- не  есть сознание.    
=

----------


## Zom

Вы не берите этот пример так уж дословно. Здесь важен сам принцип, а не деревяшка как материал.

----------


## AlexТ

> Бесконечность кол-ва живых существ не гарантирует, что найдётся рождение *в момент смерти*, как того требует тхеравадинская теория. Более того, бесконечность сама по себе не гарантирует нахождения подходящего рождения вообще. Тут одной бесконечности мало.
> 
> Насчёт того, что всё взаимосвязано - это уже, ИМХО, махаяна, т.е. тхеравада не может использовать этот аргумент.  И даже если бы использовала - то что именно означает "всё взаимосвязано"?
> Тут взаимосвязь превращается в некое дальнодействие, причём внешнее по отношению к индивидуальным скандхам. Т.е. новое рождение получается зависящим от какой-то дополнительной силы, которая не входит в традиционные 12 звеньев.


Eще одна вещь.

Я думаю что мгновеное перерождение может также означать что между последним перед смертью и первым в зародыше сознании (_cuti-citta и patisandhi-citta_) нету  промежуточных сознаний.  Но обьективное время может быть очень длиным.

Сутты не отрицают возможность что будет перерождение в сферу бытия (Пет, например) которое может длится 49 дней которое может называться Бардо в других традициях.  Петы мгновено материализуются, так что зачатие и присутствие эмбриона не обязательно. Но это полное перерождение. Любое существование 1й,4-х, или всех 5 скандх это существование после перерождения.


Также, как я сказал, потенциальных развивающихся организмов МНОГО. 

Сутта говорит что шансов быть перерожденым в человека, очень редка (SN 56.48), так что это не так существено. А для перерождения в некоторые сферы бытия куда более вероятные, то возникновение там мгновено.  






*Помните притчу о слепой черепахе?




> _"Monks, suppose that this great earth were totally covered with water, and a man were to toss a yoke with a single hole there. A wind from the east would push it west, a wind from the west would push it east. A wind from the north would push it south, a wind from the south would push it north. And suppose a blind sea-turtle were there. It would come to the surface once every one hundred years. Now what do you think: would that blind sea-turtle, coming to the surface once every one hundred years, stick his neck into the yoke with a single hole?"
> 
> "It would be a sheer coincidence, lord, that the blind sea-turtle, coming to the surface once every one hundred years, would stick his neck into the yoke with a single hole."
> "It's likewise a sheer coincidence that one obtains the human state._
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....048.than.html

----------

Тао (02.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Расскажите мне о правильной, увязав своё мнение с принципом угасания сознания Будды после нирваны.





Я сделал пост с сылками на Английском насчет того что по Суттам, париниббана это полное угашение всего бытия, сознания, и т.д, без остатка.  Я надеюсь что вы и другие, читаете по Английски.




1.Arahant/Tathagata is not found inside or outside of 5 aggregates. SN 22.85-86

2.Self or what belongs to self is not found in truth or reality. MN22

3.There is no permanent possesion. MN22. 5 aggregates are impermanent SN22.97

4.Nibbāna is cessation of becoming. AN10.7. bhavanirodho nibbāna.   IMHO cessation of becoming is not some new becoming, such as becoming an infinite consciousness.

5.Wouldn’t gaining a permanent, eternal, not subject to change consciousness be considered acquiring (ūpadhi) Something? But many suttas clearly say that Nibbana is calming of all fabrications and relinquishing of ALL acquistions sabbasaṅkhārasamatho sabbūpadhipaṭinissaggo – PTS A 4.423  (AN 9.36)


6. Five Aggregates cease and never reoccur when Parinibbāna happens. Thus what can remain and be oneself or possession of oneself? Why is there no sutta that says that at parinibbana 5 aggregates cease but some Consciousness remains?

7.There is no eternal and unchanging consciousness that transmigrates from sense base to sense base, much less from life to life.  MN38. All consciousness is conditioned and dependently arisen.

8.“_The body disintegrated, perception ceased, pain & rapture were entirely consumed, fabrications were stilled: consciousness (Viññāṇaṃ) has come to its end_.” – Ud 8.9 Such is the description of Nibbāna. 

9.Consciousness cannot be without other aggregates (which cease in parinibbāna)

_"Were someone to say, 'I will describe a coming, a going, a passing away, an arising, a growth, an increase, or a proliferation of consciousness apart from form, from feeling, from perception, from fabrications,' that would be impossible.”_
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....054.than.html


What would be condition for consciousness in Nibbāna? OF what would it be aware? Wouldn’t its object of awareness be one of the aggregates? But then it would mean that something conditioned (aggregates) remain in Nibbāna…


Re: Viññāṇaṃ anidassanaṃ in DN11
In DN11 quote if one looks carefully, there are two questions and two answers to
the questions of:
Q #1 Where do water, earth, fire, & wind have no footing?
Q #2 Where are long & short, coarse & fine, fair & foul, name & form brought to
an end?

Q1) Where do water, earth, fire, & wind have no footing?
A1) Consciousness without endless comparison, and radiant everywhere, Here
water, earth, fire, & wind have no footing.

Q2) Where are long & short, coarse & fine, fair & foul, name & form brought to
an end?
A2) Here long & short coarse & fine fair & foul, name & form are all brought to
an end. With the cessation of consciousness each is here brought to an end.'"

There is absolutely no reason to believe that Viññāṇa remains in Nibbāna, and
DN11 clearly states that consciousness ceases.


Remember that ALL things are dukkha. To posit something that remains eternally
is only to posit an eternally existent dukkha and according to MN22 there isn’t anything that is permanent and everlasting not subject to change. The talk on ANY kind of existence in Nibbana betrays one's wish for eternal survival, even if it is in some unexplained form.



MN72 clearly states parinibbāna of Arahant is like flame going out. In fact the words extinguished is the same as word for Nibbāna. Just like
extinguished flame doesn't become the whole world, same is with Arahant.


The metaphors for nibbāna is a flame going out that is simply reckoned as 'out' (nibbuto)




> "If the fire burning in front of you were to go out (nibbāyeyya), would you know that, 'This fire burning in front of me has gone out (nibbuto)'?"
> "...yes..."
> 
> "And suppose someone were to ask you, 'This fire that has gone out in front of you, in which direction from here has it gone? East? West? North? Or south?' Thus asked, how would you reply?"
> 
> "That doesn't apply, Master Gotama. Any fire burning dependent on a sustenance of grass and timber, being unnourished — from having consumed that sustenance and not being offered any other — is classified simply as 'out' (unbound)."
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....072.than.html
> 
> 
> ...

----------

Денис Евгеньев (25.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Т.к. в бардо есть тело, это должна быть рупа-лока. А может быть, это зависит от предыдущей локи.
> Но в принципе, насколько я понимаю, концепция бардо шире: она все миры рассматривает как разновидности бардо. Т.е. принципиального отличия между сансарическими мирами нет, как их не классифицируй.


Тогда это просто очередное рождение в сансаре и нет смысла выделять его в отдельный вид.



> А это неважно для поставленного вопроса. Дело в том, что из бесконечности количества существ вовсе не следует бесконечность вариантов и условий для рождения.


А что следует из бесконечности живых существ? *На каком основании* вы утверждаете, что число подходящих родителей будет конечным?



> Пронумеруем моменты времени 0, 1, 2, 3, ...
> Теперь "наивный" подход говорит нам, что раз число существ бесконечно, то и рождаться они должны в бесконечном количестве в каждый момент времени. Но это не так. 
> Существа могут рождаться с интервалами в 10 моментов времени: 0, 10, 20 ... Таких рождений будет бесконечное число, но далеко не для каждого момента времени найдётся рождение.


А могут без интервалов. Докажите пожалуйста, что они рождаются именно с указанными вами интервалами.



> Это просто иллюстрация того, что бесконечность числа существ - не аргумент. Надо какое-то более сильное утверждение.


Более сильное, чем слова Будды?  :EEK!: 



> Здесь условия гибели солдата совпали в одном месте и в одно время: были боевые действия и он оказался под ударом.


Тем не менее солдат уже заранее был обречён. Как были обречены, например, все жители Хиросимы после того, как пилоты сбросили на парашюте бомбу.



> В случае теории мгновенного перерождения условия разнесены в пространстве и странным образом согласованы по времени.


Да, условия разнесены в пространстве. И что?



> Приходится, если признавать мгновенное перерождение. Я про это и говорю, что появляются какие-то дополнительные условия вне 12 звеньев, если беспристрастно изучить идею мгновенного перерождения.


Не приходится. Вы неправильно понимаете Патиччасамуппаду.
Патиччасамуппада описывает, как под воздействием авидджжи "существо" обретает новую жизнь. Но патиччасамуппада не описывает каким именно образом это происходит. Это - дело десятое. Дэвы и нараки самовозникают. Рыбы и лягушки рождаются из яйца. Человек - из матки. Способ рождения не важен. Главное, что в результате неведения и наличия самскар, существо стремится обрести новое тело и обретает его.



> Бардо вписывается в 12 звеньев, потому что оно рассматривается как рождение и там есть тело.


Тогда оно должно находится в одном из 31 уровнях существования. Я и спрашивал у вас, что это за уровень.



> Это не аргумент против теории.  Вы ведь не утверждаете, что верно только то, что записано в палийском Каноне, а всё остальное - неверно?


Вы видимо недавно на форуме. Именно это я и утверждаю  :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (23.10.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> А Вы про тонкое ментальное сознание забыли... Оно есть и без чувственного восприятия. например, когда мы падаем в обморок, сознание у нас есть, на тонком уровне. И т.д. и т.п.


Наличие такого сознания - спорный вопрос.
В Тхераваде он называется бхаванга и является также обусловленным, как и обычное сознание.



> Я читала сутты, спасибо. Поток сознания не зависит от жажды или не-жажды. Он зависит только от предшествующего момента осознавания и от наименования. А Вы что, так стремитесь уничтожить своё сознание? Не получится.


Чем ваш неуничтожимый поток сознания отличается от вечной души христиан и индуистов?



> Возникает сознание в новой жизни. Это не одно и то же, что просто сознание.


"Просто сознания" нет.



> Ваше всегдашнее сидение за компом -- следствие каммы. Не так ли??


Нет

----------


## Топпер

> З.Ы. Тхеравадины, ответьте, пожалуйста, что в Тхераваде считается верным источником познания, второй раз же прошу. Что вам сложно, что ли?


Вы не подскажете, что в буддизме считается грехопадением Адама и Евы?

Ваш вопрос примерно из этой же серии. Он задан в рамках концепций тибетского буддизма.

----------


## Karadur

> Тогда это просто очередное рождение в сансаре и нет смысла выделять его в отдельный вид.


Теория бардо не утверждает, что бардо - это не сансара.




> А что следует из бесконечности живых существ? На каком основании вы утверждаете, что число подходящих родителей будет конечным?


Из бесконечности живых существ, вообще говоря, ничего не следует в том контексте, который мы обсуждаем.
Я не утверждал, что число подходящих родителей будет конечным. Я утверждал лишь то, что бесконечность не гарантирует, что _в нужный момент_ времени где-то найдутся подходящие условия для рождения. 




> А могут без интервалов. Докажите пожалуйста, что они рождаются именно с указанными вами интервалами.


В данном случае бремя доказательства лежит на вас (как стороннике теории мгновенного перерождения). Я привёл пример, что бесконечное число событий вовсе не обязано распределяться по временнОй шкале равномерно. Неравномерных распределений - бесконечное число.

Это означает, повторюсь, что просто _один_ факт бесконечности ЖС не доказывает того, что обязательно найдётся рождение в нужный момент. Т.е. это условие не является _достаточным_ в смысле формальной логики.

Мало того, оно не является _необходимым_. То есть число существ может быть конечным, но при этом могут найтись другие факторы, которые будут свидетельствовать _в пользу_ мгновенных перерождений.

Но для доказательства вам нужно привести эти факторы.




> Более сильное, чем слова Будды?


Будда прямо говорил, что процесс зачатия нового тела живого существа идёт в то время, пока предыдущее воплощение ещё живо? Или что воплощение идёт в уже развившийся эмбрион, как утверждалось в соседнем треде?

Просто слова Будды, что число ЖС бесконечно, здесь недостаточно.




> Да, условия разнесены в пространстве. И что?


Не обнаруживается связь между событиями. Они идут параллельно. 

Отсюда возникает какая-то неведомая сила, действующая глобально и подыскивающая подходящие рождения во всём мироздании для каждого ЖС.




> Не приходится. Вы неправильно понимаете Патиччасамуппаду.
> Патиччасамуппада описывает, как под воздействием авидджжи "существо" обретает новую жизнь. Но патиччасамуппада не описывает каким именно образом это происходит. Это - дело десятое. Дэвы и нараки самовозникают. Рыбы и лягушки рождаются из яйца. Человек - из матки. Способ рождения не важен. Главное, что в результате неведения и наличия самскар, существо стремится обрести новое тело и обретает его.


Так причина нового рождения - в самом существе или вне его? Существо умирает в одной мировой системе, а рождается в другой, причём тело готовится заранее - это означает внешний фактор.

----------


## Топпер

> Теория бардо не утверждает, что бардо - это не сансара.


Так какой это из 31 мира?



> Из бесконечности живых существ, вообще говоря, ничего не следует в том контексте, который мы обсуждаем.
> Я не утверждал, что число подходящих родителей будет конечным. Я утверждал лишь то, что бесконечность не гарантирует, что _в нужный момент_ времени где-то найдутся подходящие условия для рождения.


Гарантий в религии вам вообще никто не даст. 



> В данном случае бремя доказательства лежит на вас (как стороннике теории мгновенного перерождения).


Если при бесконечном количестве ЖС *возможно* бесконечное количество вариантов для перерождения, для Тхеравады этого достаточно. А вот вам, для опровержения версии Тхеравады нужно *однозначно* доказать, что количества вариантов для перерождения будет недостаточным.



> Будда прямо говорил, что процесс зачатия нового тела живого существа идёт в то время, пока предыдущее воплощение ещё живо? Или что воплощение идёт в уже развившийся эмбрион, как утверждалось в соседнем треде?


Будда говорил, что перерождение происходит без задержек. Мгновенно.



> Отсюда возникает какая-то неведомая сила, действующая глобально и подыскивающая подходящие рождения во всём мироздании для каждого ЖС.


Какая сила? Вы о чём?



> Так причина нового рождения - в самом существе или вне его? Существо умирает в одной мировой системе, а рождается в другой, причём тело готовится заранее - это означает внешний фактор.


Да, тело готовится заранее. Тело - это внешний фактор. Оно достаётся нам от родителей. А уж кто будет нашими родителями, какое тело нам достанется - зависит от каммы.

----------


## Нико

> Я сделал пост с сылками на Английском насчет того что по Суттам, париниббана это полное угашение всего бытия, сознания, и т.д, без остатка.  Я надеюсь что вы и другие, читаете по Английски.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Arahant/Tathagata is not found inside or outside of 5 aggregates. SN 22.85-86
> 
> 2.Self or what belongs to self is not found in truth or reality. MN22
> 
> ...



Я думаю, что все эти проповеди Будда произнёс для людей, которые не способны к пути бодхисаттвы, т.е. к нирване "непребывания", стремящихся лишь к "блаженству собственного покоя". Не можешь помогать другим после достижения нирваны -- угасай себе, типа. Но есть и другие личности, и ради них Будда дал иные учения.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Наличие такого сознания - спорный вопрос.
> В Тхераваде он называется бхаванга и является также обусловленным, как и обычное сознание.


Для тхеравадинов да, спорный. Потому что они тантру не признают. 





> Чем ваш неуничтожимый поток сознания отличается от вечной души христиан и индуистов?


Отсутствием единства, постоянства и независимости. 





> "Просто сознания" нет.



Ну, простите, во всех фил. школах буддизма отрицается "не просто-сознание".  В смысле его не атман-ства.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Да и для вас не существует. Иначе вы бы, по-идее, должны были бы помнить что там с вами творится.


Не всегда помним. Например, при смерти, когда проявляется ясный свет, большинство умирающих его не осознаёт. Только тантрики-йогины осознают, и это для них - возможность просветления.



> Не откуда попало, а исходя из предыдущего момента сознания.


Ага, значит, поток сознания всё-таки непрерывен. 





> Конечно.


А подумайте, откуда берётся нама-рупа в новой жизни? Что создаёт этот феномен? 






> Когда вы поймёте, что существо - вещь условная, а не абсолютная, а также всегда страдательная и неудовлетворительная, вот тогда и осознаете зачем сдалось просветление. Вообщем нужно поглубже проникнуть в Четыре Истины и феномен безличности.


Да, я понимаю, что простое, непросветлённое существо, всегда страдает. Но просветлённое существо не страдает. И, тем не менее, есть. На абсолютном уровне ничего и никого нет, при этом.





> Насчёт бесформенных сфер - нельзя в них остаться. Пребывания в них тоже сконструированные, зависят от причин и условий. А то, что зависит от причин и условий - то непостоянно, а значит страдательно. Потом выпадете из арупалок и родитесь, например, в аду.



Да, согласна. Вечно в них нельзя остаться.  :Mad:

----------


## Нико

> Ваше всегдашнее сидение за компом -- следствие каммы. Не так ли??
> 
> Нет


.  

А тогда следствие чего? Вот любопытно...

----------


## Karadur

> Так какой это из 31 мира?


В имеете в виду, что если бардо не вписывается в классификацию, то его нет?
Насколько я это помню/понимаю - это один из миров арупа-локи. По крайней мере для случая, когда нынешнее рождение - здесь, в кама-локе. Для данного разговора важно, что это - сансара.




> Если при бесконечном количестве ЖС *возможно* бесконечное количество вариантов для перерождения, для Тхеравады этого достаточно.


Может быть, но для логики этого не достаточно. Это не доказательство. Т.е. тхеравадины могут между собой договориться, но для других это не доказательство, потому что оно логически необосновано.




> А вот вам, для опровержения версии Тхеравады нужно *однозначно* доказать, что количества вариантов для перерождения будет недостаточным.


Вы писали, что всегда найдётся подходящее рождение самый момент смерти, _потому что_ число ЖС бесконечно.
Я ответил, что бесконечность здесь ничего не доказывает. Это ни необходимое, ни достаточное условие. _Данное_ моё утверждение при этом _не опровергает_ версию тхеравады. 




> Какая сила? Вы о чём?


Сила (или совокупность сил, факторов), которая связывает нынешнее воплощение и будущее место рождения ещё до смерти.




> Да, тело готовится заранее. Тело - это внешний фактор. Оно достаётся нам от родителей. А уж кто будет нашими родителями, какое тело нам достанется - зависит от каммы.


По вашей теории, в момент смерти всегда найдётся бесконечное количество подходящих рождений (зачатий, делений клеток, яиц, почкований - неважно).

Это означает, что в любой момент времени должно быть также бесконечное количество смертей.

Какое тело нам достанется - это зависит от кармы. Это признают все [участники беседы].

Но что именно определяет карма? 
Какое-то конкретное рождение в определённом месте? 
Или просто набор условий, по которым должно быт ьвыбрано рождение?

Допустим, карма _не определяет_ конкретное место рождения.
Как распределяются рождения при этом - непонятно. Если причина нового рождения содержится исключительно в 5 скандкхах, то это значит, что в 5 скандкхах есть информация обо всех возможных рождениях во всём мироздании и обо всех других существах, которые умирают в данный момент. 

Иначе будут "конфликты" и в одном теле будут рождаться сразу два существа.
Другими словами, имея бесконечное (или даже конечное - неважно)  количество смертей и данный момент, нам придётся признать, что все они должны перерождаться _согласованно_. А значит, индивидуальные кармы ЖС на самом деле перемешаны и управляются извне каким-то механизмом.

Теперь допустим, что карма _определяет_ конкретное место рождения. В этом случае, во-первых, не совсем понятно, зачем приводилась аргументация насчёт бесконечности ЖС - их количество здесь не играет никакой роли.
А во-вторых, мы всё равно получаем странный внешний механизм, который связывает поток сознания в предыдущем теле с последующим телом. В 12 звеньях каждое звено служит причиной следующего; как причины, действующие в одном теле, перскакивают мгновенно в другое тело в другой стране, локе, мировой системе? И как эти причины в индивидуальном потоке сознания ЖС воздействовали на будущих родителей?

Теория бардо отвечает на эти вопросы, рассматривая процесс под немного другим углом. Точнее, в ней таких вопросов не возникает.

----------

Нико (26.10.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Тогда это просто очередное рождение в сансаре и нет смысла выделять его в отдельный вид.


Уважаемый Топпер, Вам ведь уже неоднократно (в других темах - могу поискать, если надо) писали, что бардо - это просто *интервал между двумя состояниями сознания*. Смысл выделять определённые виды бардо есть, если используются определённые практики, для которых необходимы конкретные состояния сознания. И всё. Вот и весь смысл. И не надо приписывать ему глобальной онтологии, так как это вопрос - методологии, всего лишь.




> Ваш вопрос примерно из этой же серии. Он задан в рамках концепций тибетского буддизма.


Мой вопрос задан в рамках элементарной гносеологии. И Зом, например, на него ответил. В рамках Тхеравады, как я понимаю. Или он неправильно ответил? Так поправьте. Мне лично его ответ был понятен (хотя я, конечно, не исключаю, что не до конца).

----------


## Топпер

> Уважаемый Топпер, Вам ведь уже неоднократно (в других темах - могу поискать, если надо) писали, что бардо - это просто *интервал между двумя состояниями сознания*. Смысл выделять определённые виды бардо есть, если используются определённые практики, для которых необходимы конкретные состояния сознания. И всё. Вот и весь смысл. И не надо приписывать ему глобальной онтологии, так как это вопрос - методологии, всего лишь.


Так вот приписывают же онтологический статус.

----------


## Топпер

> В имеете в виду, что если бардо не вписывается в классификацию, то его нет?
> Насколько я это помню/понимаю - это один из миров арупа-локи. По крайней мере для случая, когда нынешнее рождение - здесь, в кама-локе. Для данного разговора важно, что это - сансара.


В арупа-локе рождаются дэвы с *очень большим* сроком жизни. Составляющим тысячи циклов существования мира. На 49 дней это не тянет.



> Может быть, но для логики этого не достаточно. Это не доказательство. Т.е. тхеравадины могут между собой договориться, но для других это не доказательство, потому что оно логически необосновано.


Видите ли для других (для христиан например) вообще перерождения, что с бардо, что без бардо необоснованны. Что я тут могу сделать? Мы говорим о вере людей. И вот, например, у вас настолько сильная вера в антарабхаву и желание, чтобы она была, что никакие аргументы не будут приняты.



> Вы писали, что всегда найдётся подходящее рождение самый момент смерти, _потому что_ число ЖС бесконечно.
> Я ответил, что бесконечность здесь ничего не доказывает. Это ни необходимое, ни достаточное условие. _Данное_ моё утверждение при этом _не опровергает_ версию тхеравады.


Поэтому наша версия вполне рабочая. И вывод о том, что "существ не хватит" не может быть принят в качестве аргумента против воззрений первоначального буддизма.



> Сила (или совокупность сил, факторов), которая связывает нынешнее воплощение и будущее место рождения ещё до смерти.


Не думаю, что здесь уместно подобное предположение. При наличии бесконечного выбора воплощений поток сознания умирающего, в момент смерти просто займёт имеющееся подходящее тело. Подобно тому, как вы выезжая в другой город можете переночевать в гостинице в соответствии со своими средствами. Гостиница строится независимо от вас. Но вполне может оказаться, что в одном из городов вы попадёте в только что построенную гостиницу и будете первым клиентом в данном номере.



> По вашей теории, в момент смерти всегда найдётся бесконечное количество подходящих рождений (зачатий, делений клеток, яиц, почкований - неважно).
> 
> Это означает, что в любой момент времени должно быть также бесконечное количество смертей.


При наличии бесконечного числа ЖС - это вполне реально.



> Допустим, карма _не определяет_ конкретное место рождения.
> Как распределяются рождения при этом - непонятно.


И не сможете вы это понять. Камма - не та сфера, где возможен каммический инженеринг с точным расчётом кому и что достанется. Мы можем говорить только очень приблизительно, опираясь на слово Будды.



> Если причина нового рождения содержится исключительно в 5 скандкхах


Причина нового рождения, со стороны ЖС содержится в жажде жизни. Бхава-танхе. Отсюда начинает вырастать всё остальное. Далее эта жажда существования тянет ЖС в сансару.



> , то это значит, что в 5 скандкхах есть информация обо всех возможных рождениях во всём мироздании и обо всех других существах, которые умирают в данный момент.


Возможно что и есть. По крайней мере в дхаммах потока сознания информация о всей накопленной за бесконечное количество жизней камме есть. 



> Иначе будут "конфликты" и в одном теле будут рождаться сразу два существа.


Да, иногда такое бывает. Вы, наверное слышали про однояйцевых близнецов или про сиамских близецов. Это как раз случаи, когда в одном месте рождаются два существа.



> Другими словами, имея бесконечное (или даже конечное - неважно)  количество смертей и данный момент, нам придётся признать, что все они должны перерождаться _согласованно_.


Возможно, что какая-то согласованность есть. Не зря же Будды могут видеть пути перерождений ЖС в будущем.



> А значит, индивидуальные кармы ЖС на самом деле перемешаны и управляются извне каким-то механизмом.


А вот этот вывод уже преждевременен. Например, вы берёте горсть песка и насыпаете её на стол. Песок образует горочку. Т.е. песчинки рассыпятся не по всему столу, а лягут примерно в одном месте. Из подобного распределения совсем не следует, что есть некая разумная сила, распределяющая каждую песчинку в строгом порядке.



> Теперь допустим, что карма _определяет_ конкретное место рождения. В этом случае, во-первых, не совсем понятно, зачем приводилась аргументация насчёт бесконечности ЖС - их количество здесь не играет никакой роли.


Камма определяет подходящие параметры.



> В 12 звеньях каждое звено служит причиной следующего


Если следовать вашей логике о том, что каждое звено служит причиной следующего, то смерть ЖС служит причиной его неведения  :Big Grin: 

Звенья не являются порождающей причиной. Они являются обуславливающей причиной. А это две большие разницы.



> ; как причины, действующие в одном теле, перскакивают мгновенно в другое тело в другой стране, локе, мировой системе?


А как они вообще должны перескакивать? Обязательно немгновенно?



> И как эти причины в индивидуальном потоке сознания ЖС воздействовали на будущих родителей?


Никак не воздействовали. При вхождении в оплодотворённую яйцеклетку гандхаббы, начинается развитие новой жизни. А возможно оно в вегетативной форме начинается и без гандхаббы. Гандхабба возможно входит позднее.

----------

Karadur (26.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Отсутствием единства, постоянства и независимости.


И всё?  :EEK!: 



> Ну, простите, во всех фил. школах буддизма отрицается "не просто-сознание".  В смысле его не атман-ства.


наличие "не просто сознания" вам нужно доказать. Оно не является видимым в опыте. И по своих характеристикам здорово приближается к душе христиан. Там та же ситуация: 



> "- Ты суслика видишь? 
> -Нет.
> - И я не вижу. А он там есть!"


Что называется: "найдите десять отличий". И там и там некая неуловимая духовная "субстанция". И там и там в итоге говориться о вечном существовании. По сути, ваши воззрения в этом вопросе мало отличаются от воззрений христиан.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> И всё? 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Этого достаточно. 
> 
> 
> 
> наличие "не просто сознания" вам нужно доказать. Оно не является видимым в опыте. И по своих характеристикам здорово приближается к душе христиан. Там та же ситуация: 
> ...


Доказали уже. Нагарджуна с Чандракирти. "Неуловимая" духовная субстанция пуста от самобытия. Да, это трудно понять... Пустое от самобытия, тем не менее, существует вечно, в силу своей взаимозависимости....

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (26.10.2010), Дечен Чедрон (26.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Доказали уже. Нагарджуна с Чандракирти. "Неуловимая" духовная субстанция пуста от самобытия. Да, это трудно понять... Пустое от самобытия, тем не менее, существует вечно, в силу своей взаимозависимости....


Подождите. Давайте не будет про трудность понимания. Вы мне своё "тонкое сознание" продемонстрируйте на пальцах. Иначе разговор не о чём получается. Христиане мне про душу говорят. Вы о тонком сознании. И ни христиане ни вы не могут мне продемонстрировать этих своих составляющих.

----------

Ондрий (27.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Подождите. Давайте не будет про трудность понимания. Вы мне своё "тонкое сознание" продемонстрируйте на пальцах. Иначе разговор не о чём получается. Христиане мне про душу говорят. Вы о тонком сознании. И ни христиане ни вы не могут мне продемонстрировать этих своих составляющих.


А как мне Вам "продемонстрировать" своё тонкое сознание? На БФ, тем более? Оно у Вас тоже есть, так разыщите его в медитации. Ведь это то, о чём говорят "татхагатагарбха".

----------


## Zom

> Ага, значит, поток сознания всё-таки непрерывен.





> А подумайте, откуда берётся нама-рупа в новой жизни? Что создаёт этот феномен?


Выходит прям-таки заезженная пластинка -) Когда доходишь к определённого этапа в аргументации, вы перестаёте воспринимать логическую нить дальше и возвращаетесь опять на очередной свой неправильный аргумент, с которого и начинался спор.

Попробуем ещё раз. 

Сознание и намарупа взаимозависимы. Невежество и сознание тоже взаимозависимы. С полным прекращением одного - полностью прекращается другое. Дальше объяснять не буду, а то опять придётся объяснять всё с начала.




> Да, я понимаю, что простое, непросветлённое существо, всегда страдает. Но просветлённое существо не страдает.


Страдает. Будда продолжал испытывать мучительные телесные боли. Если бы он так и не смог оставить сансару, тогда ему пришлось бы испытывать телесные боли ВЕЧНО. В этом смысле действительно толку от просветления не много -)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Выходит прям-таки заезженная пластинка -) Когда доходишь к определённого этапа в аргументации, вы перестаёте воспринимать логическую нить дальше и возвращаетесь опять на очередной свой неправильный аргумент, с которого и начинался спор.
> 
> Попробуем ещё раз. 
> 
> Сознание и намарупа взаимозависимы. Невежество и сознание тоже взаимозависимы. С полным прекращением одного - полностью прекращается другое. Дальше объяснять не буду, а то опять придётся объяснять всё с начала.



Это с позиции Тхеравады так? С прекращением неведения  прекращается и сознание? Я не согласна, а, впрочем, Ваш выбор...




> Страдает. Будда продолжал испытывать мучительные телесные боли. Если бы он так и не смог оставить сансару, тогда ему пришлось бы испытывать телесные боли ВЕЧНО. В этом смысле действительно толку от просветления не много -)



Ну, не знаю.... Может, Будда и не испытывал болей, а лишь демонстрировал их нам? Вы же это не докажете....

----------


## Топпер

> А как мне Вам "продемонстрировать" своё тонкое сознание? На БФ, тем более? Оно у Вас тоже есть, так разыщите его в медитации. Ведь это то, о чём говорят "татхагатагарбха".


Христиане мне предлагают также увидеть в посте и молитве мою душу.

Будда не предлагал подобных изысков. Он предлагал работать с видимым и очевидным сознанием, которое в себе видит любой человек.




> Это с позиции Тхеравады так? С прекращением неведения  прекращается и сознание? Я не согласна, а, впрочем, Ваш выбор...


С прекращением неведения прекращается жажда к существованию. С прекращением жажды к существованию, ЖС доживает до конца жизненного срока, т.к. тело - плод ввергающей каммы ещё живо. Подобно тому, как часы ещё ходят после того, как будильник в них прозвенел. Это состояние есть прижизненная Ниббана.
Но после того, как старое тело умирает, нового не обретается, т.к. нет жажды к продолжению существования. Раз нет нового тела - нама-рупы, нет контакта, нет всего остального в т.ч. сознания, которое может проявится только при наличии контакта между органом восприятия и объектом. Это и есть полная Ниббана.



> Ну, не знаю.... Может, Будда и не испытывал болей, а лишь демонстрировал их нам? Вы же это не докажете....


Будда испытывал телесную боль также, как любой другой человек. На каком основании вы утверждаете, что он боль не испытывал? У него, что нервные окончания атрофировались после просветления под деревом Бодхи?

----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Будда не предлагал подобных изысков. Он предлагал работать с видимым и очевидным сознанием, которое в себе видит любой человек.


Т.е. какие-то высказывания Будды Вы признаёте, а другие -- нет? Типа второй и третий повороты Колеса Дхармы для Вас не существуют?

----------


## Нико

> С прекращением неведения прекращается жажда к существованию. С прекращением жажды к существованию, ЖС доживает до конца жизненного срока, т.к. тело - плод ввергающей каммы ещё живо. Подобно тому, как часы ещё ходят после того, как будильник в них прозвенел. Это состояние есть прижизненная Ниббана.
> Но после того, как старое тело умирает, нового не обретается, т.к. нет жажды к продолжению существования. Раз нет нового тела - нама-рупы, нет контакта, нет всего остального в т.ч. сознания, которое может проявится только при наличии контакта между органом восприятия и объектом. Это и есть полная Ниббана.



Только у нас, махаянцев, есть понятие БОДХИЧИТТЫ, которое не позволит просветлённому уйти в полную ниббану. 




> Будда испытывал телесную боль также, как любой другой человек. На каком основании вы утверждаете, что он боль не испытывал? У него, что нервные окончания атрофировались после просветления под деревом Бодхи


Это недоказуемо. Но... Если существо достигло просвтления, значит, избавилось от страданий. Не так?

----------


## Won Soeng

Zom, позвольте Вам так же задать несколько непростых вопросов, той же категории трудности, что вопросы о тонком сознании, ясном уме, природе будды, истинном лице и т.п. Скажите, а что такое Татхагата - существо или не существо? Дхамма Ниббана и Татхагата - это разные названия одного и того же или нет? Будда и Татхагата - чем они отличаются? Почему в Суттах Будда иногда говорит Татхагата, иногда говорит - Готама?

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. какие-то высказывания Будды Вы признаёте, а другие -- нет? Типа второй и третий повороты Колеса Дхармы для Вас не существуют?


Да. Они нуждаются в доказательстве подлинности.



> Только у нас, махаянцев, есть понятие БОДХИЧИТТЫ, которое не позволит просветлённому уйти в полную ниббану.


И где бодхичитта в Патиччасамуппаде?
Вы сейчас какие-то странные даже не аргументы, а непонятно что предлагаете. При чём здесь бодхичитта? И как она противостоит Патиччасамуппаде? Есть только один способ: если она опять вызывает жажду существования. Только тогда Бодхисатта (или Будда) не уйдёт в Ниббану после достижения Просветления. В других случаях это невозможно. Также, как невозможно вам вернутся в тот же сон, который вы видели до своего сегодняшнего пробуждения утром. И здесь ни бохичитта, ни сострадание к людям из сна вам не помогут.  :Smilie: 



> Это недоказуемо.


Почитайте Махапариниббана сутту. Там Будда лично говорит, что телесная немощь у него унимается только тогда, когда он входит в самадхи.
Кроме того, когда его ранил Девадатта, как вы думаете, Будда не чувствовал боли от пораненной ноги?
Кроме того Будда рассказывал и о том, почему у него болит спина, почему болит голова. Всё это проявления негативной каммы от предыдущих рождений.



> Но... Если существо достигло просвтления, значит, избавилось от страданий. Не так?


Охо-хоюшки  :Cry: 

Коненчо, не так. Надо различать страдания психические и физические. После достижения просветления у дерева Бодхи, у Будды отсутствуют психические страдания (также, как у Архатов достигших Ниббаны). И присутствуют физические страдания т.к. тело - источник этих страданий ещё живёт. Все виды страданий прекращаются только с обретением окончательной Ниббаны, в момент смерти тела Татхагаты.

А вы думаете, что просветлел и сразу вечный кайф?
Вот не зря здесь отмечали, что у вас, по сути та же теистическая вера с небольшими вариациями.  :Frown:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Будда испытывал телесную боль также, как любой другой человек. На каком основании вы утверждаете, что он боль не испытывал? У него, что нервные окончания атрофировались после просветления под деревом Бодхи?


Я долго размышлял над этим вопросом, неоднократно к нему возвращаясь. Думаю здесь ключевое слово "испытывал". Что такое "испытывать"? Вы ощущаете боль или испытываете ее? А Будда?

Боль относится к чувствам тела. Было бы странно не чувствовать боль, при наличии специализированных рецепторов, реагирующих на определенные воздействия внешней среды. Однако, степень, интенсивность реакции на ощущение боли сильно зависит не только от формы воздействия или собственно состояния ноцицепторов, но так же и от состояния большого числа нервных связей. Одни и те же воздействия (так же и отсутствие воздействий) на ноцицепторы могут ощущаться как разнообразные формы боли: острая или тупая, постоянная или пульсирующая, короткая или долгая, ожидаемая или неожиданная, нарастающая или убывающая, сковывающая или освобождающая, сильная или слабая, выносимая или невыносимая. 

Очень много факторов, нельзя все сводить исключительно к нервным окончаниям. 

Для кого-то боль в целом является фактором очень значимым, для кого-то - незначительным. Кто-то весьма чувствителен к воздействиям, кто-то нет. Даже один и тот же человек в разное время имеет разную чувствительность. Это может быть по физиологическим причинам, а может быть по психологическим.

Поэтому говорить о том, что боль это страдание необходимо с осознанием широты и сложности такого заключения. Боль это не всё страдания (то есть не все страдания связаны с физической болью), испытывание боли - страдание наверняка, а сама по себе боль - вовсе не обязательно страдание (поскольку может переживаться без усилий, без цепляния, без отвлечения на ощущения боли более чем, на зрительные формы, звуки, вкус, обоняние или осязание).

Мы знаем, что могут быть очень неприятными и вкус, и запах, и звук, и цвет, и форма, и консистенция. Много что может вызывать страдания такой интенсивности, что на этом фоне и ощущения боли могут быть незамеченными.

Поэтому ощущение боли - это еще не страдание. А вот испытывание боли - действительно, страдание.

----------


## Zom

> Это с позиции Тхеравады так? С прекращением неведения прекращается и сознание? Я не согласна, а, впрочем, Ваш выбор...


Это с позиции всего буддизма так. Схема взаимозависимого возникновения признаётся всеми школами. Просто кто-то видимо не изучает этого фундамента учения Будды, и поэтому начинаются всякие несуразицы, типа вечного сознания (что уже по своей сути не буддизм, а индуизм).




> Ну, не знаю.... Может, Будда и не испытывал болей, а лишь демонстрировал их нам? Вы же это не докажете....


Докажу тем, что Будда не мог врать. А он говорил, что испытывает острые боли.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это с позиции всего буддизма так. Схема взаимозависимого возникновения признаётся всеми школами. Просто кто-то видимо не изучает этого фундамента учения Будды, и поэтому начинаются всякие несуразицы, типа вечного сознания (что уже по своей сути не буддизм, а индуизм).
> 
> 
> 
> Докажу тем, что Будда не мог врать. А он говорил, что испытывает острые боли.


Будда говорил, что Будда испытывает, Татхагата испытывает, Готама испытывает? Ум испытывает, тело испытывает? Опять же - испытывает или ощущает?

Очень легко проецировать собственное понимание на слова Будды, на задумываясь о возможных нюансах другого понимания. Для меня огромная разница сказать: я чувствую боль или я мучаюсь от боли. И еще б_о_льшая разница сказать: в теле ощущается боль или мозг мучается от боли.

----------

Tong Po (26.10.2010), Дечен Чедрон (27.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Скажите, а что такое Татхагата - существо или не существо?


Нужно различать, что Будда иногда излагал с позиции абсолютной истины, а иногда с позиции относительной истины. Это хорошо прослеживается в суттах. 

Если мы говорим условно о Будде, то не требуется нам доказывать что Будда существует. Вот он - сидит, ходит, ест и пьёт. Но если говорим с позиции абсолютной, то никакого "Будды" уже нет. Есть комбинация психо-физических безличных дхамм, и та условная область, где они собраны определённым образом, является существом (которое может быть и буддой в частности). 

Во время жизни Будды мы видим, что многие аскеты (да и не только) часто спрашивали, существует Татхагата или не существует. Очевидно, если бы этот вопрос задавался с позиции условной истины, Будда конечно же ответил бы "Да, Будда существует - он ходит, ест, пьёт, учит других". Но в том и суть, что такой вопрос всегда задавался с позиции абсолютной истины - и тут Будда говорил что такие вопросы неправильны, ибо подразумевают ТО, чего на самом деле нет.

В других суттах объясняется, что такие вопросы волнуют тех людей, которые пока ещё не поняли суть буддизма - а именно - пустотность (безличность) или же взаимозависимость. Их всё ещё кидает в одну из крайностей "независимого бытия" и "независимого небытия" - что отлично прослеживается у некоторых в воззрениях в этой самой теме здесь на Буддийском Форуме. Но хочется надеяться, что им всё-таки удастся ухватить суть, и тогда такой вопрос для них перестанет быть неразрешимой дилеммой.




> Дхамма Ниббана и Татхагата - это разные названия одного и того же или нет?


Едва ли. Татхагата - так себя сам называл Будда. Татхагата действует в мире, учит. Ниббана безлична, вечна, неизменна, она не имеет функций.




> Будда и Татхагата - чем они отличаются?


Когда Будда говорит про Будду, он имеет в виду условную истину. Такой Будда виден всем. Когда Будда говорит о Татхагате, он имеет в виду взаимозависимый набор дхамм, т.е. говорит о "себе" в абсолютном смысле. Есть места, где он говорит примерно следующее "Трудно познать Татхагату, ибо он очень глубок, как океан". Это же равнозначно тому, что "Трудно познать взаимозависимое возникновение целиком, оно глубже чем океан".

----------

Ostrbor (26.10.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

> С прекращением неведения прекращается жажда к существованию. С прекращением жажды к существованию, ЖС доживает до конца жизненного срока, т.к. тело - плод ввергающей каммы ещё живо. Подобно тому, как часы ещё ходят после того, как будильник в них прозвенел. Это состояние есть прижизненная Ниббана.
> Но после того, как старое тело умирает, нового не обретается, т.к. нет жажды к продолжению существования. Раз нет нового тела - нама-рупы, нет контакта, нет всего остального в т.ч. сознания, которое может проявится только при наличии контакта между органом восприятия и объектом. Это и есть полная Ниббана.


а если жажда к существованию без тела?  тогда как быть, как реализуется камма?  можно переродиться без тела (как раз вроде вы поясняли о том что есть такие миры сияния)

----------


## Топпер

> Поэтому говорить о том, что боль это страдание необходимо с осознанием широты и сложности такого заключения. Боль это не всё страдания (то есть не все страдания связаны с физической болью), испытывание боли - страдание наверняка, а сама по себе боль - вовсе не обязательно страдание (поскольку может переживаться без усилий, без цепляния, без отвлечения на ощущения боли более чем, на зрительные формы, звуки, вкус, обоняние или осязание).


Боль - это боль. Независимо от оценок. Знаете вы о пользе укола, который вас излечивает или не знаете, боль - это неприятное болевое ощущение.



> Мы знаем, что могут быть очень неприятными и вкус, и запах, и звук, и цвет, и форма, и консистенция. Много что может вызывать страдания такой интенсивности, что на этом фоне и ощущения боли могут быть незамеченными.


Это неважно. Важно то, что в каждый момент времени любой человек чувствует, что есть боль, а что болью не является.



> Поэтому ощущение боли - это еще не страдание. А вот испытывание боли - действительно, страдание.


Это ваша личная трактовка.
Ведана ккхандха - имеет либо положение "приятно", либо "неприятно", либо "нейтрально".
А вы пытаетесь на основании психологической оценки того или иного воздействия  отрицать факт боли.

----------


## Zom

> а если жажда к существованию без тела? тогда как быть, как реализуется камма? можно переродиться без тела (как раз вроде вы поясняли о том что есть такие миры сияния)


Тело всегда есть. В некоторых случая это "ментальное тело" - т.е. нама, без рупы. НО нама всегда есть, когда есть сознание, и наоборот, сознание есть только тогда, когда есть нама. Одно без другого существовать не может. В подавляющем большинстве случаев сансарного бытия наличествует нама-рупа (где рупа - материальная, как в камалоке, или тонко-материальная часть, как в рупалоке).

----------


## Нагфа

> Тело всегда есть. В некоторых случая это "ментальное тело" - т.е. нама, без рупы. НО нама всегда есть, когда есть сознание, и наоборот, сознание есть только тогда, когда есть нама. Одно без другого существовать не может. В подавляющем большинстве случаев сансарного бытия наличествует нама-рупа (где рупа - материальная, как в камалоке, или тонко-материальная часть, как в рупалоке).


а  что такое ментальное тело? типа аура (там вообще выделяется 7 ментальных, или каких то еще тел)? как объяснить более менее доходчивыми понятиями

----------


## Топпер

> а если жажда к существованию без тела?  тогда как быть, как реализуется камма?  можно переродиться без тела (как раз вроде вы поясняли о том что есть такие миры сияния)


Это отдельные случаи соответствующие определённой камме. Для перерождения в арупа-локе должны отсутствовать чувственная жажда и жажда тонкоматериального существования. Плюс должно быть овладение арупа-джханами. А это очень высокие достижения.
Но даже в этих жизнях, по окончанию срока жизни, возможно падение в более низкие области существования.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Да. Они нуждаются в доказательстве подлинности.


А тогда почему Вы не подвергаете сомнению Первый поворот колеса Дхармы? Чем докажете его подлинность? 



> И где бодхичитта в Патиччасамуппаде?
> Вы сейчас какие-то странные даже не аргументы, а непонятно что предлагаете. При чём здесь бодхичитта? И как она противостоит Патиччасамуппаде? Есть только один способ: если она опять вызывает жажду существования. Только тогда Бодхисатта (или Будда) не уйдёт в Ниббану после достижения Просветления. В других случаях это невозможно. Также, как невозможно вам вернутся в тот же сон, который вы видели до своего сегодняшнего пробуждения утром. И здесь ни бохичитта, ни сострадание к людям из сна вам не помогут.


Погодите, взаимозависимость никак не противостоит бодхичитте. Бодхичитта не вызывает жажду существования, а вызывает лишь потребность служить другим существам. Разницу улавливаете? Существа можно уподобить видению из сна, но они же испытывают страдания, или нет?






> Почитайте Махапариниббана сутту. Там Будда лично говорит, что телесная немощь у него унимается только тогда, когда он входит в самадхи.
> Кроме того, когда его ранил Девадатта, как вы думаете, Будда не чувствовал боли от пораненной ноги?
> Кроме того Будда рассказывал и о том, почему у него болит спина, почему болит голова. Всё это проявления негативной каммы от предыдущих рождений.


Будда МОГ говорить, но то, что он страдал, -- спорно.




> Охо-хоюшки 
> 
> Коненчо, не так. Надо различать страдания психические и физические. После достижения просветления у дерева Бодхи, у Будды отсутствуют психические страдания (также, как у Архатов достигших Ниббаны). И присутствуют физические страдания т.к. тело - источник этих страданий ещё живёт. Все виды страданий прекращаются только с обретением окончательной Ниббаны, в момент смерти тела Татхагаты.


Это тоже спорно.






> А вы думаете, что просветлел и сразу вечный кайф?
> [COLOR="Silver"]Вот не зря здесь отмечали, что у вас, по сути та же теистическая вера с небольшими вариациями.


Кто отмечал-то? Я бы сказала, что у Вас присутствует некая склонность к этернализму.

----------


## Zom

> а что такое ментальное тело? типа аура (там вообще выделяется 7 ментальных, или каких то еще тел)?


Ментальное тело, это так, условно. Это нама, то есть: 
- чувство (ведана-ккхандха)
- восприятие (саннья-ккхандха)
- формации ума (санкхара-ккхандха)
- сознание (винньяна-ккхандха) 

Именно такая нама имеется в арупалоке, где нет материи вообще.

----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, разве я говорю об оценках? Я говорю о том, что переживание болевого ощущения может иметь разную интенсивность. Даже при одинаковом собственно ощущении. Но и ощущение - непостоянно.  

Еще раз, чувствовать боль и мучаться от боли - разные вещи. Дело не в трактовке. Не надо предполагать, что я "пытаюсь", иначе мне придется предположить, что Вы неосновательное внимание уделяете ощущению боли и переживанию боли, не умеете их различать и поэтому проецируете свое представление на этот вопрос как некую истину, прикрываясь словами о трех положениях "ведана ккхандхи"

Простите, я не достаточно легко владею терминологией, чтобы ясно сопоставить ведана ккхандху с ощущениями, осознанием ощущений и переживанием ощущений. Я пользуюсь той терминологией, которая отражает мой личный опыт исследования этого вопроса. 

То что для Вас - неважно, для меня очень существенно. Именно в этом Вашем неважно я и обнаруживаю Ваше заблуждение, о котором мы спорили еще несколько лет назад. Я тогда с Вами не согласился (интуитивно), и сейчас не соглашаюсь, потому что Ваши слова не соответствуют реальному опыту. 

Вы еще не умеете практически отделять психологическую компоненту (переживание) от физиологической компоненты (ощущения). Именно так я воспринимаю Ваши слова. Именно поэтому я думаю, что Вы ошибочно трактуете слова Будды в свете Ваших взглядов. Простите, если это похоже на упреки и задевает Ваши чувства. Мне бы хотелось лишь обратить Ваше внимание на то, что Вы не захотели обсуждать, признав это неважным, причем не аргументируя свое отношение (почему это неважно)

----------


## Won Soeng

Насчет трех положений "ведана ккхандхи". Я полагаю это заблуждением, и вот почему.
Вы сами можете сомневаться в том, нравится Вам что-то или не нравится. В один момент может нравиться, в другой не нравиться, в третий - игнорироваться. Зависит от интенсивности переживания прежде всего. Известно, что изменение интенсивности переживания может менять оценку с позитивной на негативную.

Или Вам, Топпер, это незнакомо и неизвестно? Не буду придавать слишком большого значения народной мудрости "от любви до ненависти один шаг", апеллирую лишь к Вашему опыту.

Ну и к первой благородной истине. Ничто не может нравиться вечно. Потому что помимо изменчивости самой этой вещи, изменчивы так же и привязанности. Можно подумать, что что-то может вечно не нравиться. Но мы прекрасно знаем, что живые существа привыкают, адаптируются к разнообразным, даже очень суровым условиям.

Если Вас колоть иголками - Вам будет неприятно. Но если Вас сначала долго бить, а потом перестать, но продолжать колоть иголками - Вы будете воспринимать такое состояние как освобождение от мучений. Это значит, что боль так же относительна, как все остальные чувства, а вовсе не абсолютна, как Вы, с Ваших слов, предполагаете.

----------


## Топпер

> А тогда почему Вы не подвергаете сомнению Первый поворот колеса Дхармы? Чем докажете его подлинность?


Потому, что оппоненты могут спорить только находясь на некоем общем базисе. Насколько я понимаю, вы Первый поворот не отрицаете? Тогда зачем я буду вам его доказывать. 



> Погодите, взаимозависимость никак не противостоит бодхичитте. Бодхичитта не вызывает жажду существования, а вызывает лишь потребность служить другим существам. Разницу улавливаете?


Не улавливаю. Потому, что либо существо имеет жажду к существованию и тогда оно в сансаре. Либо не имеет. И тогда, по окончании срока жизни, оно уходит в Ниббану. Других вариантов нет. Если Бодхичитта способна удерживать в сансаре, то это такое же зло для практикующего, как и килесы.



> Существа можно уподобить видению из сна, но они же испытывают страдания, или нет?


В данном примере это неважно. Важно то, что в свой сон вы вернуться уже не можете.



> Будда МОГ говорить, но то, что он страдал, -- спорно.


Т.е. по-вашему получается, что Будда лгал? Интересно.



> Это тоже спорно.


Тогда выдвигайте аргументы доказывающие, что Будда не испытывал телесных страданий при наличии тела. Я из таковых случаев знаю только случаи повреждения нервной системы.

----------

Zom (26.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Насчет трех положений "ведана ккхандхи". Я полагаю это заблуждением, и вот почему.


Вообще это азы.



> Вы сами можете сомневаться в том, нравится Вам что-то или не нравится. В один момент может нравиться, в другой не нравиться, в третий - игнорироваться. Зависит от интенсивности переживания прежде всего. Известно, что изменение интенсивности переживания может менять оценку с позитивной на негативную.


Какая разница. В любом случае у вас будет либо ощущение приятности, либо неприятности.
Например, вы пришли с сильного холода и для согрева сели у горячей батареи. Вначале тепловое ощущение будет восприниматься, как приятное. Но после того как вы прогреетесь и вам станет жарко, тоже ощущение будет восприниматься, как неприятное. Т.е. независимо от внешних факторов и неких идей, ощущение будет присутствовать всегда и всегда будет иметь одну из трёх вариаций. И это не зависит от просветления или чего бы то ни было ещё.

----------

Zom (26.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Простите, я не достаточно легко владею терминологией, чтобы ясно сопоставить ведана ккхандху с ощущениями, осознанием ощущений и переживанием ощущений. Я пользуюсь той терминологией, которая отражает мой личный опыт исследования этого вопроса.


Он давно исследован в Буддизме. Есть дуккха и суккха. Есть доманаса и соманаса. Доманаса и соманаса у Будды отсутствует. Дуккха и суккха, пока тело живо - присутствует.



> То что для Вас - неважно, для меня очень существенно. Именно в этом Вашем неважно я и обнаруживаю Ваше заблуждение, о котором мы спорили еще несколько лет назад. Я тогда с Вами не согласился (интуитивно), и сейчас не соглашаюсь, потому что Ваши слова не соответствуют реальному опыту. 
> Вы еще не умеете практически отделять психологическую компоненту (переживание) от физиологической компоненты (ощущения). Именно так я воспринимаю Ваши слова.


Вы знаете, умею. Подозреваю, что не хуже вас.
Это вы пока не можете понять, что боль, как стадание - это не психологическая установка, это объективное переживание.
Как бы вы ни относились к тому, что вам сверлят зуб или делают операцию (для вашей же пользы) боль всегда есть. И как бы вы ни относились к операции на кишечнике, при превышении некоего порога вы просто умрёте от болевого шока. Именно поэтому применяют обезболивающее.

А вы со своими, простите, доморощенными теориями, впадаете в некий идеализм, что дескать, изменив отношение к боли мы сможем боль из дуккхи превратить в суккху.
Не превратим. Единственное, что мы можем - это убрать психологическую составляющую в виде страха или оценки. Но это не ведана, как таковая. Психологическая оценка - это уже работа ума. А ведана - это непосредственное переживание без всяких умствований и оценок. Боль даже у насекомых есть. И для всех она страдание.

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, вообще-то это не азы. Вы полагаетесь на слова, я же проверяю их на практике. И вижу, что сами чувства ни приятны, ни неприятны, ни нейтральны. Спасибо Zom-у, очень своевременный перевод скандх.

Чувства - восприятие - порывы (формирователи) - сознание. 
Попробую запомнить ведана - сання - санкхара - винняна.

Чувства могут и не восприниматься. Воспринимаемое может и не создавать порывы. Порывы могут и не сознаваться.

Такова конкретная практика прекращения (ниродха). 

Восприятие приятного-неприятного-нейтрального, это в действительности памятование лишь перехода порывов в сознание. Когда есть порывы они осознаются как устремляющиеся к чему либо (приятное), устремляющиеся от чего либо (неприятные) или отсутствующие (нейтральное)

Каким образом что-то приятное-неприятное находится в самих чувствах - мне непонятно.

Осознавание ощущений в состоянии покоя - совершенно нейтрально. Отсутствие порывов (устремлений, санкхар) не позволяет обнаруживать приятное, неприятное или нейтральное. Не возникает самой возможности сделать оценку. При попытке сделать оценку приходится либо вспоминать какие-то предыдущие случаи, либо признать, что чувства - нейтральные.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Потому, что оппоненты могут спорить только находясь на некоем общем базисе. Насколько я понимаю, вы Первый поворот не отрицаете? Тогда зачем я буду вам его доказывать.



Я не присутствовала на этой проповеди. А Вы? Если были, докажите. 



> Не улавливаю. Потому, что либо существо имеет жажду к существованию и тогда оно в сансаре. Либо не имеет. И тогда, по окончании срока жизни, оно уходит в Ниббану. Других вариантов нет. Если Бодхичитта способна удерживать в сансаре, то это такое же зло для практикующего, как и килесы.


Ну вот, бодхичитту "злом" назвали.  





> Т.е. по-вашему получается, что Будда лгал? Интересно.



Будда много чего разного своим ученикам сказал. Разным, с разной целью. 




> Тогда выдвигайте аргументы доказывающие, что Будда не испытывал телесных страданий при наличии тела. Я из таковых случаев знаю только случаи повреждения нервной системы.


Моё мнение -- против Вашего. Я считаю, что просветлённое существо не может испытывать боль, а вы считаете, что может. Вот и весь разговор.

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, я полагаю, Вы не знакомы с практиками утоления боли? То что Вы называете "домрощенными теориями" - это, я полагаю, эмоциональный отклик на неприятные для Вас слова. Я не предлагаю Вам довериться моим словам. Для Вас они, несомненно, спорны. 
Прошу Вас уделить основательное внимание моим размышлениям в п.311

Мне кажется, что вводить какие-то термины (дукха, сукха, доманаса, соманаса) следует к месту. Где в моих размышлениях Вы обнаруживаете ошибку? Я недостаточно изучил чувства в чувствах? Если Вы изучили глубже и точнее Вы можете мне помочь.

----------


## Топпер

> Я не присутствовала на этой проповеди. А Вы? Если были, докажите.


я не буду вам этого доказывать. Потому, как если вы не буддистка (а только такой вывод я могу сделать из вашего неверия в Первый поворот), то нам просто не о чем говорить.



> Ну вот, бодхичитту "злом" назвали.


Если она удерживает ЖС в сансаре то зло и есть. Это явно не то, чему учил Будда.



> Будда много чего разного своим ученикам сказал. Разным, с разной целью.


Т.е. таки врал?



> Моё мнение -- против Вашего. Я считаю, что просветлённое существо не может испытывать боль, а вы считаете, что может. Вот и весь разговор.


Это уже женская логика пошла.

Вы реально чем-либо можете подтвердить, что Будда телесную боль не испытывал? Я не видел случаев ни с одним буддийским учителем, каким бы мастером он не был, который бы не испытывал боли. Плюс я опираюсь на текст сутт. А вы на что?

----------

Zom (26.10.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

[QUOTE=Нико;362197]


> Я не присутствовала на этой проповеди. А Вы? Если были, докажите. 
> 
> 
> Ну вот, бодхичитту "злом" назвали.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ну и еще мое мнение. Я считаю, что просветленное существо может воспринимать (сання) болевые ощущения (ведана), но не испытывать порывов (санкхара), которые бы осознавались (винняна) как неприятные (дукха) или приятные (сукха)

----------


## Нагфа

> Как бы вы ни относились к тому, что вам сверлят зуб или делают операцию (для вашей же пользы) боль всегда есть. И как бы вы ни относились к операции на кишечнике, при превышении некоего порога вы просто умрёте от болевого шока. Именно поэтому применяют обезболивающее.


Есть случаи, когда какому либо практику делали операцию  без всяких обезболивающих, тогда как этот практик (точнее монах) "уходил" в медитацию При этом  (конечно по его словам и внешним реакциям) боли он не ощущал и перенес операцию хорошо. но в тоже время было непосредственно физическое вмешательство в тело.  
эмм, не знаю что это доказывает, но вот это "боль всегда есть" как то ставится под сомнение. есть некие ощущения, есть наше отношение к ним. (если оно нам неудобно - это боль. ) но ведь отношение можно поменять. Из навскидку, есть у аджана брахма случай, когда он описывает зубную боль. Многие это чувство гонят, но если мы принимаем  ее, она (а точнее наше ощущение боли) исчезает.

----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, вообще-то это не азы. Вы полагаетесь на слова, я же проверяю их на практике.


А я значит только о словах говорю.  :Mad: 
Ещё один подобный выпад и я буду общаться с вами только, как модератор. Мне не интересен собеседник, который априори считает себя б*о*льшим практиком, нежели его оппонент.



> Восприятие приятного-неприятного-нейтрального, это в действительности памятование лишь перехода порывов в сознание. Когда есть порывы они осознаются как устремляющиеся к чему либо (приятное), устремляющиеся от чего либо (неприятные) или отсутствующие (нейтральное)
> 
> Каким образом что-то приятное-неприятное находится в самих чувствах - мне непонятно.


Вы дальше стройти свои теории будет ещё непонятнее.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> я не буду вам этого доказывать. Потому, как если вы не буддистка (а только такой вывод я могу сделать из вашего неверия в Первый поворот), то нам просто не о чем говорить.



Интересные, скоропалительные выводы. Я ВЕРЮ в Первый поворот, а почему Вы не верите во Второй и Третий?






> Если она удерживает ЖС в сансаре то зло и есть. Это явно не то, чему учил Будда.


Если просветлённое существо, отказываясь от блаженства собственного покоя, раз за разом рождается в сансаре, чтобы помогать другим живым существам, не имея при этом жажды к существованию -- это зло?




> Это уже женская логика пошла.


Женская логика иной раз не хуже мужской.




> Вы реально чем-либо можете подтвердить, что Будда телесную боль не испытывал? Я не видел случаев ни с одним буддийским учителем, каким бы мастером он не был, который бы не испытывал боли. Плюс я опираюсь на текст сутт. А вы на что?


Недоказуемо. Ни Ваша точка зрения, ни моя.

----------


## Zom

BTR, при всём уважении, вы не правы. 

Телесную боль будда и архат испытывают как дуккха (страдание). 

Если мы возьмём объяснение Буддой взаимозависимого возникновения, а также 4 Благородных Истины, то увидим, что полным устранением дуккхи (страдания) он называет отнюдь не уничтожение только лишь одной жажды. Он идёт дальше, и говорит, что вся груда дуккхи полностью исчезает, когда безостаточно исчезает сознание и тело. Безостаточно - ключевое слово в этом моменте. Будда называет 2 элемента ниббаны - в остатоком (прекращение жажды и невежества) и безостаточную (прекращение тела и ума). Как он говорит, дуккха полностью устраняется не в первом варианте, а во втором. 

А лично проверить это на опыте вы сможете только когда уничтожите сами невежество, злобу и жажду, и никак не раньше этого.

----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2010), Леонид Ш (26.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Есть случаи, когда какому либо практику делали операцию без всяких обезболивающих, тогда как этот практик (точнее монах) "уходил" в медитацию При этом (конечно по его словам и внешним реакциям) боли он не ощущал и перенес операцию хорошо. но в тоже время было непосредственно физическое вмешательство в тело.


Всё правильно, потому что в джхане вы не испытываете телесной веданы, потому и страдания нет. Будда и сам об этом говорит, что не испытывает телесных болей только когда входит в джханы. Но без джхан телесная боль есть - и даже просветлённый от неё страдает.

----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2010), Леонид Ш (26.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, я полагаю, Вы не знакомы с практиками утоления боли?





> Есть случаи, когда какому либо практику делали операцию  без всяких обезболивающих, тогда как этот практик (точнее монах) "уходил" в медитацию При этом  (конечно по его словам и внешним реакциям) боли он не ощущал и перенес операцию хорошо. но в тоже время было непосредственно физическое вмешательство в тело.


И Будда был с ними знаком. Именно поэтому он говорил, что только когда он  в джханах телесная немощь Татхагаты исчезает. В обычное же время - присутствует.



> эмм, не знаю что это доказывает, но вот это "боль всегда есть" как то ставится под сомнение.


Когда сознание функционирует обычным образом - всегда есть.



> есть некие ощущения, есть наше отношение к ним. (если оно нам неудобно - это боль. ) но ведь отношение можно поменять.


Отношение можно поменять. И тогда психологическая боль - страх, очтаяние, горесть - уходит. Но есть физическая составляющая, которую никто не сможет преобразовать в удовольствие, как бы он отношение не менял. Её можно заглушить либо химическим обезболиванием, либо аутотренингом, либо вхождением в джхану (последние два метода это, по сути, выключение некоторых отделов мозга, или прерывание контакта между объектом и индрией говоря по-буддийски), но сделать из боли удовольствие никто не может.



> Из навскидку, есть у аджана брахма случай, когда он описывает зубную боль. Многие это чувство гонят, но если мы принимаем ее, ее она (а точнее наше ощущение боли) исчезает.


Это у него зубы не болели по-настоящему. Боль можно заглушить разными способами. Но как только вы "отпустите контроль" боль вернётся.

----------


## Нико

> Он идёт дальше, и говорит, что вся груда дуккхи полностью исчезает, когда безостаточно исчезает сознание и тело.


Да. Когда у нас полностью исчезнут сознание и тело, вот тогда-то мы ЛИЧНО проверим отсутствие всей груды дуккхи.

----------


## Топпер

> Интересные, скоропалительные выводы.


Это из логики вашего вопроса следовало  :Smilie: 



> Я ВЕРЮ в Первый поворот


Ок. Тогда его истинность нет смысла обсуждать.



> а почему Вы не верите во Второй и Третий?


Потому, что они противоречат Первому и их истинность уже нужно доказывать.



> Если просветлённое существо, отказываясь от блаженства собственного покоя, раз за разом рождается в сансаре, чтобы помогать другим живым существам, не имея при этом жажды к существованию -- это зло?


Нельзя от этого отказаться. Также, как нельзя оказаться от бодрствования и возвращения в тот же сон, если вы проснулись. Это просто невозможно.



> Недоказуемо. Ни Ваша точка зрения, ни моя.


Что недоказуемо и почему?
Опора на Слово Будды - вполне доказуемо. Достаточно просто посмотреть текст сутты. Опора на личный опыт - тоже вполне доказуемо и верифицируемо. А вот ваша позиция, как раз, и не имеет аргументов ни в опоре на Слово Будды ни в личном опыте людей.

----------


## Нико

> Ок. Тогда его истинность нет смысла обсуждать.
> 
> Потому, что они противоречат Первому и их истинность уже нужно доказывать.



Если я верю в Первый поворот, его истинность нет смысла обсуждать, а если Вы не верите во Второй и Третий, их истинность "нужно доказывать"? ХОРОШАЯ логика.




> Нельзя от этого отказаться. Также, как нельзя оказаться от бодрствования и возвращения в тот же сон, если вы проснулись. Это просто невозможно.


Т.е нельзя отказываться от блаженства собственного покоя? Нужно просто блаженствовать, пока матери-существа горят в аду? 




> Что недоказуемо и почему?
> Опора на Слово Будды - вполне доказуемо. Достаточно просто посмотреть текст сутты. Опора на личный опыт - тоже вполне доказуемо и верифицируемо. А вот ваша позиция, как раз, и не имеет аргументов ни в опоре на Слово Будды ни в личном опыте людей.



Я ж говорю: Будда много разных слов сказал. Вы не выборочно смотрите, а все.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Отношение можно поменять. И тогда психологическая боль - страх, очтаяние, горесть - уходит. Но есть физическая составляющая, которую никто не сможет преобразовать в удовольствие, как бы он отношение не менял. Её можно заглушить либо химическим обезболиванием, либо аутотренингом, либо вхождением в джхану (последние два метода это, по сути, выключение некоторых отделов мозга, или прерывание контакта между объектом и индрией говоря по-буддийски), но сделать из боли удовольствие никто не может.


Вспоминется простейший бытовой пример, приведенный Мингьюром Ринпоче (большим любителем историй), даже без всяких медитаций и глубоких практик. 

Как-то раз Ринопче вышел из монастыря в Индии, забыв сандали. Он намучился, наколовши себе ступни обо всякие маленькие камушки и решил больше так никогда не делать. Затем за беседой он упомянул об этом своему знакомому доктору аюрведы. Тот сказал ему, что на самом деле ходить босиком, особенно по негладкой поверхности может быть очень полезным для здоровья. На следующий день Ринпоче уже специально оставил дома сандали и теперь уже наслаждался, когда мелкие камушки попадали под ноги.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.10.2010), Дечен Чедрон (27.10.2010), Нагфа (26.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Если я верю в Первый поворот, его истинность нет смысла обсуждать, а если Вы не верите во Второй и Третий, их истинность "нужно доказывать"? ХОРОШАЯ логика.


Она вполне логична. Общий базис имеющийся у оппонентов нет смысла обсуждать. На то он и общий. А вот разницу приходится обосновывать и доказывать.
Если вы изучали философию тибетского буддизма (о чём вы часто любите заявлять) то знаете, что аргументами в споре являются либо восприятие, либо умозаключение, либо опора на авторитетное свидетельство (при равноавторитетности его для обоих оппонентов)



> Т.е нельзя отказываться от блаженства собственного покоя? Нужно просто блаженствовать, пока матери-существа горят в аду?


я вам разве про блаженство говорю? Я говорю о том, что с Просветлением постигается анатта, аничча и дуккха существования. Развивается мудрость и с её помощью уничтожаются килесы и асавы. Соответственно уничтожается и жажда к существованию. С уничтожением жажды к существованию нет более механизмов заставляющих цепь Патиччасамуппады далее работать. Вы же сейчас упираете на эмоции про матерей.



> Я ж говорю: Будда много разных слов сказал. Вы не выборочно смотрите, а все.


Тогда приведите слова Будды из ПК о том, что о не испыватет телесных страданий. Или из своих канонов (но предварительно доказав их истинность). Тогда будет разговор. А пока я вижу, что реальных аргументов у вас нет.

----------


## Нагфа

> Это у него зубы не болели по-настоящему. Боль можно заглушить разными способами. Но как только вы "отпустите контроль" боль вернётся.


эммм, бханте, если хотите, я постараюсь найти этот рассказ в сети, либо написать так с книжки. это вовсе не похоже на "не по-настоящему",
и отпускается не контроль, а желание, чтобы боль ушла.  по крайней мере  на мелких случаях я так проверяла.
п.с. но это не так принципиально. у каждого свое знание, свой опыт. ответ про джханы меня полностью устроил

----------


## Топпер

> Вспоминется простейший бытовой пример, приведенный Мингьюром Ринпоче (большим любителем историй), даже без всяких медитаций и глубоких практик. 
> 
> Как-то раз Ринопче вышел из монастыря в Индии, забыв сандали. Он намучился, наколовши себе ступни обо всякие маленькие камушки и решил больше так никогда не делать. Затем за беседой он упомянул об этом своему знакомому доктору аюрведы. Тот сказал ему, что на самом деле ходить босиком, особенно по негладкой поверхности может быть очень полезным для здоровья. На следующий день Ринпоче уже специально оставил дома сандали и теперь уже наслаждался, когда мелкие камушки попадали под ноги.


Этот пример как раз и доказывает наличие именно психологической составляющей. До рассказа доктора, ринпоче был под воздействием своих негативных мыслей. После рассказа доктора - под воздействием позитивных. Это окрашивало его восприятие. А т.к. тактильные ощущения были не сильными, в одном случае он воспринимал их как отрицательные, во втором, как положительные.

----------

Zom (26.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> эммм, бханте, если хотите, я постараюсь найти этот рассказ в сети, либо написать так с книжки. это вовсе не похоже на "не по-настоящему",
> и отпускается не контроль, а желание, чтобы боль ушла. 
> п.с. но это не так принципиально. у каждого свое знание, свой опыт


я тоже лечил зубы медитацией. Мне книжки в этом вопросе не нужны  :Smilie: 
Подозреваю, что с зубами у меня существенно большие проблемы, чем у Аджана Брахма. И я подтверждаю, что на некоторе время боль можно убрать. Но если причина боли за это время не исчезла (гной в пазухе не рассосался) то через некоторое время (когда кончится воздействие блокировки сознания) боль вернётся.
Опять же, это всего лишь лёгкая боль. А представьте себе состояние лишения конечности.

Все эти идеи насчёт того, что Будда не испытывал боль несостоятельны т.к. в итоге мы должны будем признать, что Будда вообще не испытывает никаких тактильных ощущений. Ибо если он не испытывает боль, почему он должен испытывать приятные ощущения и нейтральные?

----------

Ostrbor (26.10.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, еще раз прошу прощения. Однако и Вы не слишком церемонитесь, выставляя оценки оппоненту, его взглядам и высказываниям, априори полагая понимание оппонента неправильным. Иногда это задевает, поэтому я и приношу Вам свои извинения.

Тем не менее, что Вы можете сказать по существу?
Я написал то, что мне понятно. Я написал то, что мне не понятно. Не понятно, потому что не подтверждается ни практикой, ни то, что я понимаю, когда читаю те же слова Будды, что и Вы. Иначе говоря, мне слова Будды понятны, но иначе чем Вам. Мне не понятна Ваша логика, поэтому я и общаюсь с Вами об этом. Вы можете, конечно, использовать властные полномочия, я же в свою очередь понимаю, что нарушил обет правильной речи, вызвав своей речью раздражение, возмущение, неприязнь. Прошу меня простить и вернуться, по возможности, к конкретным вопросам.




> Я считаю, что просветленное существо может воспринимать (сання) болевые ощущения (ведана), но не испытывать порывов (санкхара), которые бы осознавались (винняна) как неприятные (дукха) или приятные (сукха)


Можете ли Вы указать здесь на ошибку?

Zom, этот же вопрос и Вам. Видите ли Вы именно в этих рассуждениях ошибку?

Все дело в том, что когда Вы приводите более общий (и несколько отвлеченный) пример с тем, что Будда говорил о безостаточном прекращении страдания, возникает все тот же вопрос - что именно в пяти ккахндхдах изменяется в джхане?

Ведь мы обсуждаем весьма практические вещи. Может ли практикующий прекратить страдание? Может. Например, погрузившись в джхану. Почему это не считается окончательной нирваной? Почему Будда этим вопросом не удовлетворился?

Так можно затронуть очень много вопросов, поэтому я лишь прошу рассмотреть конкретную ситуацию (не важно происходит ли это в джхане, такое невозникновение дукха или как-то еще, ведь Вы согласны, что есть ситуации, когда такое происходит).

----------


## Zom

> Можете ли Вы указать здесь на ошибку?


Могу. Формирователи (активные санкхары) не испытываются как "приятное" или "неприятное". Это же ваше волевое решение. Например вы решили своровать - это задействован формирователь. Некорректно тут говорить о ведане. Она конечно может быть (умственная), типа решил своровать и обрадовался этому, или наоборот огорчился, что вот мол.. воровать ведь приходится - но это вторично, веданы может и не быть. А уж про телесную и подавно нет речи.




> Все дело в том, что когда Вы приводите более общий (и несколько отвлеченный) пример с тем, что Будда говорил о безостаточном прекращении страдания, возникает все тот же вопрос - что именно в пяти ккахндхдах изменяется в джхане?


Вопрос сложный, я думаю всё до какой-то степени изменяется. Например посредством джханы, имея навыки, можно превратить физическое тело в тонкое (типа "астральное"). Можно размножиться (был одним, а стал сотней!).




> Ведь мы обсуждаем весьма практические вещи. Может ли практикующий прекратить страдание? Может. Например, погрузившись в джхану. Почему это не считается окончательной нирваной? Почему Будда этим вопросом не удовлетворился?


В джхане есть более утончённые страдания. В первой одни, в более последующих другие. А в самых высоких уже сам аспект изменчивости и "сконструированности" джханы является фактом страдания. То есть там нет болезненных ощущений, нет приятных ощущений. Но страдательно оно потому, что обязательно кончится, не будет вечным. И тогда добро пожаловать назад, к грубым уровням дуккхи. В суттах описывается, что божества из рупалоки отправляются обычно в миры, ниже человеческого, в т.ч. в ад (благая камма исчерпана, вылазит негативная неисчерпанная).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Все эти идеи насчёт того, что Будда не испытывал боль несостоятельны т.к. в итоге мы должны будем признать, что Будда вообще не испытывает никаких тактильных ощущений. Ибо если он не испытывает боль, почему он должен испытывать приятные ощущения и нейтральные?


Именно к этой логике и есть претензия. Почему же боль не относится к тактильным ощущениям? Я согласен с тем, что если прекращается восприятие ощущений как неприятных, то прекращается и восприятие ощущений как неприятных. Они все становятся неотличимы от нейтральных. То есть - на них можно обратить внимание, если есть желание, но они не захватывают внимания, не создают порывов.

И это подтверждается практикой - например успокоением той же головной или зубной боли. Не будем обсуждать, чьи проблемы с зубами серьезнее - это не решает вопроса в принципе. Вы, как я понимаю, считаете, что ощущение боли снимается некоей блокировкой. Я бы хотел спросить - блокировкой чего? 

Когда я утоляю боль я делаю это не блокируя ощущений. Последовательность примерно такая: я обращаю внимание на более тонкие ощущения (например пульс в кончиках пальцев, когда прикасаюсь кончиками пальцев левой руки к кончикам пальцев правой). Такое сосредоточение требует успокоения ума, прекращение увлечения ума более грубыми ощущениями. После того, как боль (ноющая, резкая, острая) затихает, я могу переводить внимание на ощущения в зубах (или в голове, шее), там где до этого ощущал боль и не нахожу ее там. Чувствительность тех же зубов - вполне нормальная, отчетливая, как к легким прикосновениям, так и к постукиваниям, давлению, щипкам, уколам. 

Еще пример, я каждый день несколько раз в день измеряю сахар. Иногда уколы в палец болезненны, палец буквально опухает, очень большое нежелание делать такой укол.

Осознанно успокаивая ум перед уколом ощущение укола никуда не пропадает, однако палец перестает болеть, опухоль, синяк - не появляются, не возникают. При этом само ощущение укола становится ясным, но нейтральным. Всякий момент, когда ощущение укола оказывается неприятным, тут же я обнаруживаю и стремление избежать укола.

Поэтому делаю прямой вывод - когда обнаруживается избегание ощущения, обнаруживается и мучение, дукха. Когда не обнаруживается избегание ощущения, не обнаруживается и мучение, дукха. 

Возможно, я некорректно использую термин дукха, поэтому и обращаюсь к знатокам слова Будды за помощью и разъяснением.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Этот пример как раз и доказывает наличие именно психологической составляющей. До рассказа доктора, ринпоче был под воздействием своих негативных мыслей. После рассказа доктора - под воздействием позитивных. Это окрашивало его восприятие. А т.к. тактильные ощущения были не сильными, в одном случае он воспринимал их как отрицательные, во втором, как положительные.


В том то и дело, что "психологическая составляющая" (выражаясь Вашим языком) являетя главной. Человек может изменить то, как переживается и оценивается данное ощущение - при одном восприятии - это боль, при другом - удовольствие. 

Дело тут не в силе восприятия. Да боль не сильная, но ведь и никаких практик и укрощений ума тут не требуется. Дело в том, что это в принципе возможно и даже на простом бытовом уровне это можно проверить. Просто все относительно и не имеет сущности. Разве в Тхераваде это не так? Сомневаюсь, скорее всего Вы чего-то не так понимете, если считаете, что существует какая-то абсолютная самосущностаня боль вне зависимости от воспринимаемого и тех ярлыков, которые он на это навешивает.

----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2010), Дечен Чедрон (27.10.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Zom, по какой-то причине я считаю все порывы, которые возникают - санкхарами. Даже те, которые возникают против рациональной воли (то есть, ум знает, что эти порывы вредны, приводят к плохим ситуациям). Я исключаю лишь совершенно физиологические сокращения мышц, происходящие вследствие внешних условий (удар током, например, когда мышца сокращается вследствие действия силы тока, а не вследствие порыва избежать удара или прекратить действие тока). 

Вот рассмотрим порыв что-либо украсть. На мой взгляд в этом порыве присутствует достаточно длительная последовательность дхамм.

Мне пока все еще неудобно придерживаться терминологии ведана-сання-санкхара-винняна, но я постараюсь, чтобы ошибки, если они есть, были заметнее.

Например, глаз, замечает (ведана) что либо (рупа). По какой причине замечает? По причине того, что есть отпечаток (нама) чего-либо , как значимого, важного. У этого отпечатка есть своя последовательность дхамм, обуславливающая это чувство (ведану). 
Возникает восприятие (сання) этого чего-либо (рупа) как соответствующего отпечатку (нама). Поскольку отпечаток содержит в себе значимость, которая может быть окрашена как желательная или как нежелательная, возникает порыв (санкхара) к желательному или от нежелательного. Если же отпечаток (нама) не содержит окраски (нейтральный, но при этом важный - значит раньше мог оцениваться как желательный или нежелательный, но такая оценка была в дальнейшем из отпечатка устранена), то порыв (санкхара) не возникает. Далее, если возникает порыв, может возникнуть и сознание этого порыва (винняна), как включение механизма запуска какой-нибудь сложной последовательной формации порывов приближающих или избегающих этого нечто (рупа).

Собственно, процессы ведана-сання-санкхара-винняна повторяются либо по нарастающей по отношению к данному нама-рупа, уделяя все больше и больше внимания и вовлекая все больший поток действий, в которые воплощаются порывы, либо по убывающей, поскольку есть еще много нама-рупа, требующих внимания.

Иначе говоря порыв "украсть" - это большое количество нарастающих циклов ведана-сання-санкхара-винняна по отношению к данной вещи (рупа), обладающей большой ценностью (нама), а не просто некий одиночный порыв-санкхара

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, еще раз прошу прощения. Однако и Вы не слишком церемонитесь, выставляя оценки оппоненту, его взглядам и высказываниям, априори полагая понимание оппонента неправильным.


я как монах это делаю  :Smilie:  Монахи могут поучать мирян. Но не наоборот.



> Можете ли Вы указать здесь на ошибку?


пытаюсь её на протяжении нескольких сообщений донести: нужно разделять болевое ощущение (веднану) и сопровождающие её ментальные процессы, которые дают психологическую боль в виде отвращения, неприятия, страха, горести и т.п. 
От этих составляющих мы можем избавиться изменив т.з. От физического ощущения - нет. Физическая боль - это неприятное ощущение *независимо от  оценки* данного факта. От того, что вы наступите ногой на ржавый гвоздь или же на него наступит Будда, вы с ним не будете испытывать разные ощущения. Прокол ноги всё равно вызовет боль. Вот о чём речь. Об этом же и Будда говорит в сутте, это же подтверждает и личный опыт.



> Ведь мы обсуждаем весьма практические вещи. Может ли практикующий прекратить страдание? Может. Например, погрузившись в джхану. Почему это не считается окончательной нирваной? Почему Будда этим вопросом не удовлетворился?


Потому, что человек не может бесконечно пребывать в джхане.

----------


## Zom

> Например, глаз, замечает (ведана) что либо (рупа). По какой причине замечает? По причине того, что есть отпечаток (нама) чего-либо , как значимого, важного. У этого отпечатка есть своя последовательность дхамм, обуславливающая это чувство (ведану).


Когда глаз замечает, то это не ведана, а саннья (восприятие), за которой идёт чакка-винньяна (сознание глаза), затем мано-винньяна (сознание-ума). Сознание ума, в вашей аналогии, и есть отпечаток в уме. На основе этого отпечатка потом идёт цепочка дальше. Например под влиянием досы (отвращения) появляется неприяное умственное чувство. И далее, если вы хотите это устранить, приложив волевое усилие, возникает санкхара, активный волевой формирователь, который "запускает" ваш поступок, создавая определённую камму (негативную в данном случае). 




> Иначе говоря порыв "украсть" - это большое количество нарастающих циклов ведана-сання-санкхара-винняна по отношению к данной вещи (рупа), обладающей большой ценностью (нама), а не просто некий одиночный порыв-санкхара


Иногда я думаю может быть и один порыв. Иногда может быть несколько. Но в простой ситуации, мне кажется, что один. Вы сделали 1 поступок, и это был один порыв. Хотя возможно я ошибаюсь с позиции абхидхаммы - у меня нет подробных знаний этого вопроса. Возможно что камма формируется при таком повторяющемся цикле. Но это уже не столь важно, потому что здесь-и-сейчас вы не видите количества циклов. Для вас это всё равно "один порыв".

----------


## Топпер

> Они все становятся неотличимы от нейтральных. То есть - на них можно обратить внимание, если есть желание, но они не захватывают внимания, не создают порывов.


Не становятся. Это был бы абсурд, если бы ведана имела постоянно одну интенсивность.



> И это подтверждается практикой - например успокоением той же головной или зубной боли.


Это временное явление требующее постоянного приложения усилия.



> Я бы хотел спросить - блокировкой чего?


Блокировкой восприятия. Мы волевым усилием разрываем контакт между индрией и висаей.



> Когда я утоляю боль я делаю это не блокируя ощущений. Последовательность примерно такая: я обращаю внимание на более тонкие ощущения (например пульс в кончиках пальцев, когда прикасаюсь кончиками пальцев левой руки к кончикам пальцев правой). Такое сосредоточение требует успокоения ума, прекращение увлечения ума более грубыми ощущениями. После того, как боль (ноющая, резкая, острая) затихает, я могу переводить внимание на ощущения в зубах (или в голове, шее), там где до этого ощущал боль и не нахожу ее там.


Это и есть блокировка. Я тоже так делаю. Но всё это возможно до тех пор, пока вы направляете осознанность на отдельные фаргменты. Постоянно в таком состоянии вы находится не сможете. Максимум - не сколько дней или часов.



> Осознанно успокаивая ум перед уколом ощущение укола никуда не пропадает, однако палец перестает болеть, опухоль, синяк - не появляются, не возникают. При этом само ощущение укола становится ясным, но нейтральным.


Нейтральным - это неотличимым, например, от прикосновения к пальцу спичкой? Или же вы всё-таки способны различить разницу от укола иглой и прикосновения спичкой?



> Всякий момент, когда ощущение укола оказывается неприятным, тут же я обнаруживаю и стремление избежать укола.
> Поэтому делаю прямой вывод - когда обнаруживается избегание ощущения, обнаруживается и мучение, дукха. Когда не обнаруживается избегание ощущения, не обнаруживается и мучение, дукха.


А почему же вы всё же стремитесь избегать укола хотя бы иногда? Если бы ваше ощущение было по-настоящему нейтральным, такого стремления не появлялось бы!

----------


## Топпер

> В том то и дело, что "психологическая составляющая" (выражаясь Вашим языком) являетя главной.


Не главной, а одной из.



> Человек может изменить то, как переживается и оценивается данное ощущение - при одном восприятии - это боль, при другом - удовольствие.


Побейте себя молотком по пальцу хорошенько (положив палец на наковальню) и попробуйте разработать метод, когда бы это ощущение стало для вас приятным.



> Разве в Тхераваде это не так? Сомневаюсь, скорее всего Вы чего-то не так понимете, если считаете, что существует какая-то абсолютная самосущностаня боль вне зависимости от воспринимаемого и тех ярлыков, которые он на это навешивает.


я как раз таки правильно понимаю. Ибо ведана ккхандха относится, в первую очередь, к телесным явлениям. Во вторую к психическим. Есть нама-рупа. Есть виды боли вызываемые намой, есть рупой.

----------


## До

> Когда глаз замечает, то это не ведана, а саннья (восприятие), за которой идёт чакка-винньяна (сознание глаза), затем мано-винньяна (сознание-ума).


В какой сутте сказано, что винняна глаза идет *после* сання?




> Например вы решили своровать - это задействован формирователь. Некорректно тут говорить о ведане. Она конечно может быть (умственная), типа решил своровать и обрадовался этому, или наоборот огорчился, что вот мол.. воровать ведь приходится - но это вторично, *веданы может и не быть*. А уж про телесную и подавно нет речи.


Можете указать в какой сутре сказанно, что _веданы может и не быть_ в связи с воровством?

----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, простите, мне непонятна Ваша логика. Мне кажется Вы сильно утрируете связывая интенсивность и приятность/неприятность, а нейтральность с незаметностью.

Интенсивность и качество восприятия не связаны напрямую. Нейтральность - не то же самое, что незаметность. На нейтрально легко обратить внимание, легко заметить, просто нейтральное не оценивается как что-то первоочередное, значимое. Незаметное - это то, что требует существенных усилий по различению. 

Например, воздействие веса волос на голову - нейтральное, малой интенсивности, но его можно заметить. Воздействие стула на седалище - нейтральное, существенно большей интенсивности, его заметить легче, если обратить внимание. Воздействие штанги на руки и тело - высокой интенсивности, может быть как нейтральным, так и приятным и неприятным, в зависимости от состояния организма и психики.




> Побейте себя молотком по пальцу хорошенько (положив палец на наковальню) и попробуйте разработать метод, когда бы это ощущение стало для вас приятным.


Вы же знаете, что ады подразделяются на разные виды. И освобождение из более тяжелого ада будет облегчением, при том, что еще не все страдания прекращены.

Если конкретно, представьте, что Вас бьют по всему телу, а потом все тело оставляют в покое, и лишь только палец продолжает страдать.




> А почему же вы всё же стремитесь избегать укола хотя бы иногда? Если бы ваше ощущение было по-настоящему нейтральным, такого стремления не появлялось бы!


Потому что у меня в памяти есть неприятные воспоминания и есть воспоминания когда неприятность отсутствовала. Они воспроизводятся по очереди и может возобладать та "гора" воспоминаний, которая порождает неприязненное отношение к уколу.




> Но это уже не столь важно, потому что здесь-и-сейчас вы не видите количества циклов. Для вас это всё равно "один порыв".


Ошибаетесь. Я наблюдаю не только возникновение и исчезновение порыва, как было бы, будь он атомарным, но и его возрастание и угасание, понимая, что он является составным.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Не главной, а одной из.


"Одной из" не исключает "главной".




> Побейте себя молотком по пальцу хорошенько (положив палец на наковальню) и попробуйте разработать метод, когда бы это ощущение стало для вас приятным.


Мдя... Я Вам привел простейший (!) пример, который даже Вам под силу проверить. Вы же не верите в другие примеры, где учителя не испытывали боли не то чтобы от молотка, а от разрезания тела при операции.




> я как раз таки правильно понимаю. Ибо ведана ккхандха относится, в первую очередь, к телесным явлениям. Во вторую к психическим. Есть нама-рупа. Есть виды боли вызываемые намой, есть рупой.


Я не силен в Тхеравадинской терминологии. Но даже если почитать как действуют 5 скхандх, то видно, что есть ощущение, а есть его восприятие и есть его оценка.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Когда глаз замечает, то это не ведана, а саннья (восприятие), за которой идёт чакка-винньяна (сознание глаза), затем мано-винньяна (сознание-ума). Сознание ума, в вашей аналогии, и есть отпечаток в уме. На основе этого отпечатка потом идёт цепочка дальше. Например под влиянием досы (отвращения) появляется неприяное умственное чувство. И далее, если вы хотите это устранить, приложив волевое усилие, возникает санкхара, активный волевой формирователь, который "запускает" ваш поступок, создавая определённую камму (негативную в данном случае).


Простите, я обнаруживаю в Ваших словах рациональное дополнение к сказанному мной, к которому испытываю согласие, однако при этом я не понимаю, к чему относится доса (отвращение), к какой из ккхандх и возникает вопрос, что такое в таком случае ведана и почему после сання в Вашем примере не возникают формирователи (порывы) а сразу возникает винняна (сознание глаза и затем сознание ума, при этом опять же без порывов ума, без восприятия ума и без чувства ума?)

----------


## До

> Когда Будда говорит про Будду, он имеет в виду условную истину. Такой Будда виден всем. *Когда Будда говорит о Татхагате, он имеет в виду взаимозависимый набор дхамм, т.е. говорит о "себе" в абсолютном смысле.*


Вы уверены, что когда он говорит о Татхагате, то он говорит в абсолютном смысле? А то ведь перепутать это - клевата на Татхагату, согласно сутте AN 2.25.

----------


## Zom

> В какой сутте сказано, что винняна глаза идет после сання?


Например в Махаведалле.

Что человек чувствует, то он воспринимает. Что он воспринимает, то он познаёт. 




> Можете указать в какой сутре сказанно, что веданы может и не быть в связи с воровством?


Это моё мнение, так как не всегда когда я осуществляю намеренные действия, я испытываю приятную или неприятную ментальную ведану -)




> Вы уверены что когда он говорит о Татхагате, то он говорит в абсолютном смысле?


Иногда в абсолютном, иногда в относительном. И если не ошибаюсь он никогда не говорит о себе как о будде.

----------


## Нико

> либо опора на авторитетное свидетельство (при равноавторитетности его для обоих оппонентов)



И вот с этого момента дальнейшая дискуссия не имеет смысла. 





> я вам разве про блаженство говорю? Я говорю о том, что с Просветлением постигается анатта, аничча и дуккха существования. Развивается мудрость и с её помощью уничтожаются килесы и асавы. Соответственно уничтожается и жажда к существованию. С уничтожением жажды к существованию нет более механизмов заставляющих цепь Патиччасамуппады далее работать. Вы же сейчас упираете на эмоции про матерей.



А отсутствие дуккхи разве не блаженство? 
Да, конечно, Вас не пробить "эмоциями про матерей".




> Тогда приведите слова Будды из ПК о том, что о не испыватет телесных страданий. Или из своих канонов (но предварительно доказав их истинность). Тогда будет разговор. А пока я вижу, что реальных аргументов у вас нет.


Т.е. из "своих канонов, предварительно доказав их истинность"? Лихо это Вы. Докажите истинность ЛЮБЫХ канонов для начала.

----------

Вова Л. (26.10.2010)

----------


## До

> Вообще-то в буддизме Махаяны признаётся всего ДВА источника верного познания, а именно: *йогапратьякша* и анумана.


Просто _прятьякша_ (восприятие) и _анумана_ (вывод). Йогапратьякша, это один из 4х видов восприятия у Дигнаги.



> З.Ы. А в Тхераваде как?


У них тоже самое, _paccakkha-nana_ и _anumananana_.

----------

Echo (26.10.2010), Tong Po (27.10.2010), Won Soeng (26.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Интенсивность и качество восприятия не связаны напрямую.


Не совсем напрямую.



> Незаметное - это то, что требует существенных усилий по различению.


Не только. Нейтральное ощущение которое не вызывает приятной или неприятной фиксации.



> Например, воздействие веса волос на голову - нейтральное, малой интенсивности, но его можно заметить. Воздействие стула на седалище - нейтральное, существенно большей интенсивности, его заметить легче, если обратить внимание. Воздействие штанги на руки и тело - высокой интенсивности, может быть как нейтральным, так и приятным и неприятным, в зависимости от состояния организма и психики.


В общем и целом да.



> Вы же знаете, что ады подразделяются на разные виды. И освобождение из более тяжелого ада будет облегчением, при том, что еще не все страдания прекращены.


Облегчением *по сравнению*. Но это не значит, что оставшиеся страдания станут удовольствием.



> Потому что у меня в памяти есть неприятные воспоминания и есть воспоминания когда неприятность отсутствовала. Они воспроизводятся по очереди и может возобладать та "гора" воспоминаний, которая порождает неприязненное отношение к уколу.


Даже если у вас произойдёт полная амнезия, укол "с чистого листа" всё-равно вызовет у вас неприятное болевое ощущение.

----------


## Топпер

> "Одной из" не исключает "главной".


Не думаю, что она обязательно главная. В разных случаях по-разному.



> Я не силен в Тхеравадинской терминологии. Но даже если почитать как действуют 5 скхандх, то видно, что есть ощущение, а есть его восприятие и есть его оценка.


Да, и это ощущение независимо от оценки будет либо приятное, либо неприятное, либо нейтральное.

----------


## Топпер

> И вот с этого момента дальнейшая дискуссия не имеет смысла.


Это основы дискуса в тибетском буддизме.



> А отсутствие дуккхи разве не блаженство?


По большому счёту нет. Точнее, это можно назвать блаженством по сравнению с сансарой. Но надо понимать, что и положительных ощущений в Ниббане не будет.



> Да, конечно, Вас не пробить "эмоциями про матерей".


Естественно эмоциями не пробить.



> Т.е. из "своих канонов, предварительно доказав их истинность"? Лихо это Вы. Докажите истинность ЛЮБЫХ канонов для начала.


Мы опять приходим к вопросу считаете ли вы Тхераваду словом Будды. Если считаете, то истинность ПК нет смысла доказывать.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Zom
> Если мы говорим условно о Будде, то не требуется нам доказывать что Будда существует. Вот он - сидит, ходит, ест и пьёт. Но если говорим с позиции абсолютной, то никакого "Будды" уже нет. Есть комбинация психо-физических безличных дхамм, и та условная область, где они собраны определённым образом, является существом (которое может быть и буддой в частности).


Для просветленного существа относительная истина истиной не является. Несмотря на то, что он сам сидит, ест, пьёт и видит, что все вокруг него делают тоже самое. Не истина так же и все перечисленное вами, в связи с тем, что он зрит это напрямую 



> Топпер
> Будда испытывал телесную боль также, как любой другой человек. На каком основании вы утверждаете, что он боль не испытывал? У него, что нервные окончания атрофировались после просветления под деревом Бодхи?


На том же самом, на котором, вы считаете, что не существует Ясного света. Нервные окончания не атрофировались, но утверждение, что то что он испытывал, есть боль, для него не истина, он зрит это напрямую.



> Топпер
> где бодхичитта в Патиччасамуппаде?
> Вы сейчас какие-то странные даже не аргументы, а непонятно что предлагаете. При чём здесь бодхичитта? И как она противостоит Патиччасамуппаде? Есть только один способ: если она опять вызывает жажду существования. Только тогда Бодхисатта (или Будда) не уйдёт в Ниббану после достижения Просветления. В других случаях это невозможно. Также, как невозможно вам вернутся в тот же сон, который вы видели до своего сегодняшнего пробуждения утром. И здесь ни бохичитта, ни сострадание к людям из сна вам не помогут.


В Патиччасамуппаде Бодхичитты нет. Для Будды Патиччасамуппада не истина, он зрит это напрямую, а поскольку это так, для него лично она не представляет ценности, кроме того, он зрит, и то, что объяснить истину живым существам напрямую невозможно. всё тупик, сделать ничего нельзя, лично к нему претензий никаких быть не может, что же таки заставляет его решится пойти, так сказать окольным путем? Что заставляет делать тоже самое и Его Святейшество, когда он берется объяснить Ясный свет? Логично предположить, что только великое сострадание, но великое сострадание есть качество исключительно ума бохи, нет ума бодхи  нет и великого сострадания. 
Не Бодхичитту надо искать в Патиччасамуппаде, но Патиччасамуппаду в Бодхичитте.

----------

Дечен Чедрон (27.10.2010), Нико (26.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> На том же самом, на котором, вы считаете, что не существует Ясного света. Нервные окончания не атрофировались, но утверждение, что то что он испытывал, есть боль, для него не истина, он зрит это напрямую.


И напрямую работая с дхаммами он видит, что пока обусловленные дхаммы есть, среди них присутствует ведана. Которая иногда принимает значение неприятных ощущений.



> В Патиччасамуппаде Бодхичитты нет. Для Будды Патиччасамуппада не истина, он зрит это напрямую, а поскольку это так, для него лично она не представляет ценности,


Вот. Уже договорились до того, что Патиччасамуппада - не истина.  :EEK!: 



> Не Бодхичитту надо искать в Патиччасамуппаде, но Патиччасамуппаду в Бодхичитте.


С ног на голову.

----------

Тао (03.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Для просветленного существа относительная истина истиной не является. Несмотря на то, что он сам сидит, ест, пьёт и видит, что все вокруг него делают тоже самое. Не истина так же и все перечисленное вами, в связи с тем, что он зрит это напрямую


Если вы отвергаете относительную истину, то для вас не может быть вообще ничего. Но однако вы видите что относительная истина правильно описывает вещи, а не неправильно. На то и истина.

----------


## До

> В какой сутте сказано, что винняна глаза идет после сання?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Например в Махаведалле. Что человек чувствует, то он воспринимает. Что он воспринимает, то он познаёт.


Спасибо за указание. Там речь идет о том, что объект у трех факторов один, а не о последовательности их возникновения.




> "Feeling, perception, & consciousness are *conjoined*, friend, not disjoined. It is not possible, having separated them one from another, to delineate the difference among them. For *what* one feels, *that* one perceives. *What* one perceives, *that* one cognizes. Therefore these qualities are *conjoined*, not disjoined, and it is not possible, having separated them one from another, to delineate the difference among them." http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....043.than.html


Считается такая последовательность: читта, затем контакт, затем ведана, затем сання.




> Это моё мнение, так как не всегда когда я осуществляю намеренные действия, я испытываю приятную или неприятную ментальную ведану -)


Возможно _нейтральную_? Ведана считается _всегда присуствующим_ фактором. Если есть сознание, то есть и ведана.

----------


## Zom

> Спасибо за указание. Там речь идет о том, что объект у трех факторов один, а не о последовательности их возникновения.


Возможно. Но всё-таки указано последовательно. Для меня в целом это подтверждается. Если я наступил на гвоздь, я сначала почувствовал, затем распознал, потом осознал что это. Может это конечно не состыкуется в чём-то с позицией абхидхаммы, точно не скажу, но вот так, может не с абсолютно-вымеренной позиции, а пусть с условной, по-моему очень даже.




> Возможно нейтральную? Ведана считается всегда присуствующим фактором. Если есть сознание, то есть и ведана.


Возможно. Нейтральную всегда сложно видеть, а ведь она есть всегда, покуда есть контакт. Но мы обсуждали именно негативную ведану в том примере, которая в принципе может там быть, а может её и не быть.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Это основы дискуса в тибетском буддизме.


А чё толку? Нагарджуна уже всё сказал.




> По большому счёту нет. Точнее, это можно назвать блаженством по сравнению с сансарой. Но надо понимать, что и положительных ощущений в Ниббане не будет.



Ну да, по-Вашему. Мне Ваш вариант Ниббаны не подходит, я хочу блаженства, понимаете ли....Причём, вечного. И откажусь от него только ради бодхичитты, хотя, как говорится в учениях Махаяны, бодхисаттва, даже жертвуя конечностями и пр, испытывает не боль, а одно лишь блаженство. Всё зависит от ума, а не от нервных окончаний.






> Естественно эмоциями не пробить.


А чем тогда?....





> Мы опять приходим к вопросу считаете ли вы Тхераваду словом Будды. Если считаете, то истинность ПК нет смысла доказывать.



То, что я считаю, не столь важно. Важнее тут то, что считаете Вы. И именно поэтому у нас нет единого базиса для дискуссии.

----------


## Zom

> Ну да, по-Вашему. Мне Ваш вариант Ниббаны не подходит, я хочу блаженства, понимаете ли....Причём, вечного.


В этом плане христианство лучше -)

----------

Леонид Ш (26.10.2010), Тао (03.12.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не совсем напрямую.
> 
> Не только. Нейтральное ощущение которое не вызывает приятной или неприятной фиксации.
> 
> В общем и целом да.
> 
> Облегчением *по сравнению*. Но это не значит, что оставшиеся страдания станут удовольствием.
> 
> Даже если у вас произойдёт полная амнезия, укол "с чистого листа" всё-равно вызовет у вас неприятное болевое ощущение.


Вы верите вот в это "с чистого листа"?  :Smilie:  Неведение безначально, о каком чистом листе может идти речь в отношении пяти совокупностей?

Я и говорю о том, что все удовольствия и неудовольствия - они только по сравнению. Там где один страдает от боли, другой наслаждается буйством стихии. Конечно же можно найти условия, в которых и второй будет мучаться.

Однако, я все же чувствую здесь если не подвох (сознательный), то некоторое лукавство. Татхагата какое отношение имеет к пяти совокупностям?

1. Рупа без нама испытывает страдание? Я полагаю - не может.
2. Нама может не испытывать страдания при наличии рупа? Я полагаю - может. Причем не одним способом. Один способ - это игнорирование (неведение, блокировка). Это способ взращивания неведения, невнимательности, который приводит к разрушению любой рупа. Но игнорирование еще не значит непривязанность. Иначе говоря, нама все равно остается привязанной к какой-то рупа или какой-то нама, и по этой причине может испытывать разочарование, потерю, тщетные усилия сохранить, сберечь, предотвратить разрушение. 
3. Если способ не испытывать страдания при наличии рупа помимо невнимательности? И здесь наш с Вами водораздел. 

Моя точка зрения. Боль - это телесное ощущение, которое как и любая другая ведана (чувство - зрение, слух, обоняние, вкус, осязание, мысли) может быть источником страданий (дукха), причем дукха - это непосредственно неудовлетворенные порывы (санкхара) и ничто другое. Никакой мистики. Пока порывы удовлетворяются (удаются, приводят к желаемому результату) - испытывается сукха, удовлетворение, удовольствие, счастье. Когда порывы не удовлетворяются, сдерживаются, не достигают результата - испытывается дукха, неудовлетворение, страдание, мучение. 

Ваша точка зрения, как я ее понимаю. Боль - это дукха. Не ведана, не чувство.  Боль возникает вследствие особенностей рупа - наличия особенных рецепторов и физических пределов органов чувств и по причине высокой интенсивности чувства (ведана), превышающей некий порог. Этот порог изменчив, но абсолютен в том смысле, что присутствует всегда. Каким термином этот порог обозначается, какой дхаммой является и в какую скандху входит - Вы не говорили.

----------


## Топпер

> А чё толку? Нагарджуна уже всё сказал.


Толку в том, чтобы вы понимали принципы дискуссии. Когда можно аппелировать к авторитетному свидетельству, а когда нельзя.
Нагарджуна, кстати, был хинаянцем.



> Ну  да, по-Вашему. Мне Ваш вариант Ниббаны не подходит, я хочу блаженства, понимаете ли....Причём, вечного.


Так я это давно понял. Почему и говорю, что ваша вера, по сути, не отличается от веры христиан. Только национальный колорит присутствует. У христиан, кстати, и метод попроще. С опорой на силы другого.



> И откажусь от него только ради бодхичитты, хотя, как говорится в учениях Махаяны, бодхисаттва, даже жертвуя конечностями и пр, испытывает не боль, а одно лишь блаженство. Всё зависит от ума, а не от нервных окончаний.


Когда органами жертвовать начнёте? Или хотя бы кровь сдавать?



> То, что я считаю, не столь важно. Важнее тут то, что считаете Вы. И именно поэтому у нас нет единого базиса для дискуссии.


Но надеюсь на примере нашего разговора вы увидели, что воззрениям махаяны есть альтернатива. Притом такая, которую Махаяна опровергнуть не может.  :Wink:

----------

Тао (03.12.2012), Федор Ф (30.10.2010)

----------


## До

> Возможно. Но всё-таки указано последовательно.


В самой _Махаведалла сутте_, которую вы привели сначала приводится винняна, затем ведана, затем сання. Посмотрите не на одно предложение, а на всю сутту.



> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....043.than.html
> *Consciousness
> Feeling
> Perception*


Вот ещё последовательное перечисление: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...-010.than.html





> Для меня в целом это подтверждается. Если я наступил на гвоздь, я сначала почувствовал, затем распознал, потом осознал что это.


Возможно вы преувеличиваете значение винняны? Виннана, это такая простая штука.

----------


## Karadur

> В арупа-локе рождаются дэвы с *очень большим* сроком жизни. Составляющим тысячи циклов существования мира. На 49 дней это не тянет.


Я ошибся. Конечно, имелась в виду рупа-лока, а скорее даже кама-лока. Я не задавался целью выяснить, в каком именно мире находится бардо, для данной дискуссии, мне кажется, достаточно того, что это сансарическое состояние.




> И вот, например, у вас настолько сильная вера в антарабхаву и желание, чтобы она была, что никакие аргументы не будут приняты.


У меня, честно говоря, нет строгой веры даже в перерождения. Я слишком полагаюсь на логическое обоснование, и это в каком-то смысле мешает.




> Поэтому наша версия вполне рабочая. И вывод о том, что "существ не хватит" не может быть принят в качестве аргумента против воззрений первоначального буддизма.


Я специально выделил в предыдущем письме - это _не_ аргумент против воззрений. 
Это аргумент против вашего аргумента. Он означает, для для логического обоснования позиции вам нужна более сильная аргументация. "Для себя" такой аргумент может быть достаточным, если добавить веру, "для других" - он недостаточен.




> Не думаю, что здесь уместно подобное предположение. При наличии бесконечного выбора воплощений поток сознания умирающего, в момент смерти просто займёт имеющееся подходящее тело.


Здесь происходит небольшая подмена: бесконечное кол-во ЖС заменяется на бесконечный выбор воплощений в момент смерти.
Вот этот переход не совсем логически обоснован.




> Причина нового рождения, со стороны ЖС содержится в жажде жизни. Бхава-танхе. Отсюда начинает вырастать всё остальное. Далее эта жажда существования тянет ЖС в сансару.


С этим не спорит и концепция бардо. Вопрос лишь в том, как из этой тяги получается выбор воплощений.
У вас получается некий скачок: был в одном месте, прицепился к другому, причём причины, механизмы скачка неясны. 

Особенно с учётом того, что карма творится постоянно; можно и в последний миг жизни сильно поменять карму, что делает совсем несостоятельной идею, что будущее тело готовится заранее.




> А вот этот вывод уже преждевременен. Например, вы берёте горсть песка и насыпаете её на стол. Песок образует горочку. Т.е. песчинки рассыпятся не по всему столу, а лягут примерно в одном месте. Из подобного распределения совсем не следует, что есть некая разумная сила, распределяющая каждую песчинку в строгом порядке.





> А как они вообще должны перескакивать? Обязательно немгновенно?


Почему они вообще должны перескакивать? Концепция бардо подразумневает постепенное сбрасывание тел/уровней сознания. Там как раз-таки сохраняется поток.
А у вас поток мгновенно перескакивает через всю вселенную, что подразумневает некий уровень вне потока.

----------


## Топпер

> Вы верите вот в это "с чистого листа"?  Неведение безначально, о каком чистом листе может идти речь в отношении пяти совокупностей?


Это я о случае полной амнезии у вас при необходимости сделать укол пальца.



> Я и говорю о том, что все удовольствия и неудовольствия - они только по сравнению. Там где один страдает от боли, другой наслаждается буйством стихии. Конечно же можно найти условия, в которых и второй будет мучаться.


Так это не меняет самой сути: дхамма ведана всё-равно содержится в каждом моменте сознания. И обретение просветления никак не сказывается на этом пока тело живо.



> Однако, я все же чувствую здесь если не подвох (сознательный), то некоторое лукавство. Татхагата какое отношение имеет к пяти совокупностям?


Прямое имеет. Это "его" пять совокупностей.



> 1. Рупа без нама испытывает страдание? Я полагаю - не может.


Так и читта не испытывает страдания без веданы.



> 2. Нама может не испытывать страдания при наличии рупа? Я полагаю - может.
>  Причем не одним способом. Один способ - это игнорирование (неведение, блокировка).


То, что происходит в джанах.



> Это способ взращивания неведения, невнимательности, который приводит к разрушению любой рупа.


Это не так. Просто в джанах сознательно разрываются контакты с органами чувств.



> Но игнорирование еще не значит непривязанность. Иначе говоря, нама все равно остается привязанной к какой-то рупа или какой-то нама, и по этой причине может испытывать разочарование, потерю, тщетные усилия сохранить, сберечь, предотвратить разрушение.


Оно остаётся привязанным до смерти тела. Нама-рупа - это комплекс. Одного без другого нет. Разочарование, потеря и т.д. это психические факторы, а не ведана непосредственно.



> Моя точка зрения. Боль - это телесное ощущение, которое как и любая другая ведана (чувство - зрение, слух, обоняние, вкус, осязание, мысли) может быть источником страданий (дукха), причем дукха - это непосредственно неудовлетворенные порывы (санкхара) и ничто другое.


Нет. Дуккха глубже. Любые обусловленные дхаммы это дуккха. Неважно привязанны вы лично к ним или нет. 



> Никакой мистики. Пока порывы удовлетворяются (удаются, приводят к желаемому результату) - испытывается сукха, удовлетворение, удовольствие, счастье. Когда порывы не удовлетворяются, сдерживаются, не достигают результата - испытывается дукха, неудовлетворение, страдание, мучение.


Это только первый, самый гурбый уровень страдания.



> Ваша точка зрения, как я ее понимаю. Боль - это дукха. Не ведана, не чувство.  Боль возникает вследствие особенностей рупа - наличия особенных рецепторов и физических пределов органов чувств и по причине высокой интенсивности чувства (ведана), превышающей некий порог. Этот порог изменчив, но абсолютен в том смысле, что присутствует всегда. Каким термином этот порог обозначается, какой дхаммой является и в какую скандху входит - Вы не говорили.


Ещё раз: ведана присутствует в каждый момент сознания. Это одна из семи сопутсвтующих дхамм. Она не относится к оценке того или иного состояния индивидуумом. Ведана это то, что испытывается здесь и сейчас. И именно это бывает приятным неприятным и нейтральным. Я не говорю об оценке, которое ум впоследствии даёт тому или иному ощущению.

----------


## Топпер

> Я ошибся. Конечно, имелась в виду рупа-лока, а скорее даже кама-лока. Я не задавался целью выяснить, в каком именно мире находится бардо, для данной дискуссии, мне кажется, достаточно того, что это сансарическое состояние.


Как раз это важно. Ибо Будда говорил о 31 плане существования и ни о каких иных.



> Это аргумент против вашего аргумента. Он означает, для для логического обоснования позиции вам нужна более сильная аргументация. "Для себя" такой аргумент может быть достаточным, если добавить веру, "для других" - он недостаточен.


а для других ничего не может быть достаточным. Мы работаем в поле веры.
Если мы имеем два равнонедакозумемых и равнонеопровержимых варианта, то имеют право существовать оба. Вы же не имея доказательств невозможности бесконечного числа подходящих вариантов рождения, пытаетесь отрицать вариант тхеравады. Но для этого нужно иметь безусловные доказательства невозможности нашего варианта. У вас его нет. Поэтому я остаюсь при своём. В качестве неверности вашего варианта я пока спрашиваю где существует бардо. В каком мире. Ибо здесь пока видно явное противоречие словам Будды, которого нет у нас.



> Здесь происходит небольшая подмена: бесконечное кол-во ЖС заменяется на бесконечный выбор воплощений в момент смерти.
> Вот этот переход не совсем логически обоснован.


Докажите почему это невозможно.



> С этим не спорит и концепция бардо. Вопрос лишь в том, как из этой тяги получается выбор воплощений.
> У вас получается некий скачок: был в одном месте, прицепился к другому, причём причины, механизмы скачка неясны.


С антарабхавой механизм не становится более внятным.



> Особенно с учётом того, что карма творится постоянно; можно и в последний миг жизни сильно поменять карму, что делает совсем несостоятельной идею, что будущее тело готовится заранее.


Да, мысли последнего мгновения жизни имеют большое значение на перерождение. В итоге тело может оказаться другим.



> Почему они вообще должны перескакивать? Концепция бардо подразумневает постепенное сбрасывание тел/уровней сознания. Там как раз-таки сохраняется поток.
> А у вас поток мгновенно перескакивает через всю вселенную, что подразумневает некий уровень вне потока.


А чем вас так смущает мгновенность?

----------


## Won Soeng

> я как монах это делаю  Монахи могут поучать мирян. Но не наоборот.


Хм, нескромно. А где такое сказано, в какой ситуации и по какому поводу? Надеюсь, все же, не любой монах, любого мирянина, в любой ситуации? Но это не суть дела, я действительно уважаю Вас, Топпер, не только за то, что Вы монах. И как монаха, берегущего Учение Будды - особенно.




> пытаюсь её на протяжении нескольких сообщений донести: нужно разделять болевое ощущение (веднану) и сопровождающие её ментальные процессы, которые дают психологическую боль в виде отвращения, неприятия, страха, горести и т.п.


Мне это понятно. Болевое ощущение (ведану) я различаю от отвращения, неприятия, страха, горести и т.п. Что тогда дукха, как не отвращение, неприятие, страх, горесть? По какой причине болевое ощущение (ведана) - дукха не зависимо от сопровождающих ментальных процессов? 




> От этих составляющих мы можем избавиться изменив т.з. От физического ощущения - нет. Физическая боль - это неприятное ощущение *независимо от  оценки* данного факта. От того, что вы наступите ногой на ржавый гвоздь или же на него наступит Будда, вы с ним не будете испытывать разные ощущения. Прокол ноги всё равно вызовет боль. Вот о чём речь. Об этом же и Будда говорит в сутте, это же подтверждает и личный опыт.


И это мне совершенно понятно. Глупо избегать ощущений тела, которые предупреждают ум о необходимости особенного внимания к телу. Так уж тело устроено. Но я никак не понимаю, почему Вы говорите о чувствах, как о уже окрашенных приятным и неприятным? Я легко соглашусь с интенсивностью ощущений. Хотя даже она не всегда достигает сознания по разным причинам, скорее наоборот, искажения интенсивности в восприятии - правило, а не исключение. Будда почувствует интенсивность куда точнее, чем обычный человек, склонный к омрачениям и заблуждениям. 

В рамках одной жизни говорит о том, что боль - дукха, преодолеваемая окончательно только после паринирваны, конечно же можно. Ну, отчего бы нет, вот, действительно, все нама-страдания преодолимы при жизни тела, кроме страданий самого тела, постольку, поскольку это тела есть рупа, первая совокупность. Но тогда дукха - это просто некий обобщающий термин - одно, другое, третье. Если это так, и дукха - обобщающий термин, а отвращение - это доса, пусть будет так, я просто неверно использую термины. 

По сути то дела я веду речь о том, что можно прекратить психическую компоненту страдания, а поскольку сам еще полностью не прекратил, а только имею отдельные элементы такого прекращения, то могу только догадываться, каким будет боль после полного прекращения психической компоненты. И, вполне могу заблуждаться по этому вопросу. Особенно с точки зрения нескольких жизней.

Решать же умозрительные вопросы, вроде того, как бестелесные существа испытывают страдания и могут ли они прекратить страдания целиком, поскольку не имеют тела полагаю бессмысленным, по причине того, что фантазия не имеет границ, а имеет только допущения  :Smilie: 

Тем не менее, я предположил, что вся психическая совокупность страданий испытывается именно как неудовлетворенные порывы, санскары, сосредоточена в этом месте. Возможно это действительно неважно, но мне хотелось бы понимать - это неважно потому, что вообще никак не соответствует Дхамме или потому, что это всего лишь очень незначительный момент, не очень полезный в практике по отдельности? 




> Потому, что человек не может бесконечно пребывать в джхане.


Тоже, кстати, вопрос. Принять это по принципу "так устроен мир" - нет проблем, если нет другого разъяснения. Но все же спрошу - нет ли разъяснения, что меняется в пяти совокупностях в джхане и в чем неустойчивость такого состояния?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А чем вас так смущает мгновенность?


Лично меня немножко смущает строгая "однозадачность" индивидуального потока дхарм  :Smilie:  Почему бы ему не быть объемным, ветвистым, слоистым? Для освоения иллюстрация в виде одномерной последовательности - не вопрос. Но по факту, человеческое существо состоит из большого количества органов и тканей, вполне конкурирующих за такой ресурс, как сознание. 

С другой стороны, сама по себе мгновенность перехода в другие тела (или, если так бывает, бестелесные формы существования в соответствии с кармой - не вижу никаких проблем (за исключением чисто материалистических, из категории "носителя", но поскольку носитель не очевиден и в физическом теле, не стоит заблуждаться, что несубстанциональность переноса "импульса" потока более мистична или метафизична, чем действие этого потока в живом теле)

В этом смысле Бордо вполне может быть чем-то вроде каких-либо духов, то есть существование в форме тех же пяти совокупностей в других локах сразу же, мгновенно. 

Удивительно само то, что период существования между двумя человеческими обнаруживается столь малым (т.е. дети вспоминают свою прошлую жизнь человеком в весьма недалеком прошлом).

----------


## Won Soeng

А вообще, признаюсь, мне эти темы весьма интересны именно по причине моей увлеченности проектированием ИИ. Поэтому и возникают "технические" вопросы по возникновению дхамм и скандх. Именно с точки зрения того, "а как бы мне это реализовать в железе?"  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Хм, нескромно.


В общем-то да  :Embarrassment:  Сам до сих пор привыкнуть не могу  :Embarrassment: 



> А где такое сказано, в какой ситуации и по какому поводу?


Это как бы подразумевается. Потому, как если миряне начнут поучать монахов то зачем вообще Сангха?



> Надеюсь, все же, не любой монах, любого мирянина, в любой ситуации?


*формально* любой. Даже 11 летний саманера формально учитель для 50 летнего мирянина.
Но это формально. На практике, конечно миряне могут быть и мудрее и образованнее многих монахов. Но сама система сохраняется.



> Но это не суть дела, я действительно уважаю Вас, Топпер, не только за то, что Вы монах. И как монаха, берегущего Учение Будды - особенно.


Благодарю.  :Embarrassment: 



> Что тогда дукха, как не отвращение, неприятие, страх, горесть?


Дуккха и вышеперечисленные. И ведана в виде неприятного ощущения. А на более глубоком уровне вообще всё, что входит в набор обусловленных дхамм.



> По какой причине болевое ощущение (ведана) - дукха не зависимо от сопровождающих ментальных процессов?


По причине того, что любое ощущение обусловленно, а значит неудовлетворительно по своей природе.
Саббе самскара аничча, саббе самскара дуккха.



> И это мне совершенно понятно. Глупо избегать ощущений тела, которые предупреждают ум о необходимости особенного внимания к телу. Так уж тело устроено. Но я никак не понимаю, почему Вы говорите о чувствах, как о уже окрашенных приятным и неприятным?


я здесь подразумеваю под чувствами не эмоции, а именно ощущения!



> Я легко соглашусь с интенсивностью ощущений. Хотя даже она не всегда достигает сознания по разным причинам, скорее наоборот, искажения интенсивности в восприятии - правило, а не исключение. Будда почувствует интенсивность куда точнее, чем обычный человек, склонный к омрачениям и заблуждениям.


Согласно Абхидхамме в каждый момент сознания с ним возникают семь четтасик. Ведана - одно из таких ощущений. Независимо от оценки мы всё равно напрямую чувствуем, что одно воздействие нам приятно, а другое нет. Можем отвлечься от тела и посмотреть на глаза. Приглушённый свет приятен, а прямой взгляд на солнце вызывает резь в глазах и боль независимо от нашего к этому отношению. 



> Ну, отчего бы нет, вот, действительно, все нама-страдания преодолимы при жизни тела, кроме страданий самого тела, постольку, поскольку это тела есть рупа, первая совокупность. Но тогда дукха - это просто некий обобщающий термин - одно, другое, третье. Если это так, и дукха - обобщающий термин, а отвращение - это доса, пусть будет так, я просто неверно использую термины.


Да, дуккха может быть и обобщающим термином о чём я написал выше.



> Тем не менее, я предположил, что вся психическая совокупность страданий испытывается именно как неудовлетворенные порывы, санскары, сосредоточена в этом месте. Возможно это действительно неважно, но мне хотелось бы понимать - это неважно потому, что вообще никак не соответствует Дхамме или потому, что это всего лишь очень незначительный момент, не очень полезный в практике по отдельности?


Психический аспект важен. И это именно то, что в той или иной степени подвластно нам в этой жизни. Например, занимаясь медитацией мы способны немного уменьшить психические переживания, которые тоже есть дуккха.

Но помимо этого, как я написал выше есть сама глобальная проблема обусловленных дхамм, которые не могут сохранять свою стабильность постоянно.  А любое изменение это уже дуккха.



> Тоже, кстати, вопрос. Принять это по принципу "так устроен мир" - нет проблем, если нет другого разъяснения. Но все же спрошу - нет ли разъяснения, что меняется в пяти совокупностях в джхане


На некоторое время подавляются вредные дхаммы. В первую очередь пять препятствий: чувственная жажда, недоброжелательность, лень, беспокойство, сомнения. И напротив набирают интенсивность полезные дхаммы. 



> и в чем неустойчивость такого состояния?


В том, что пока не устранены корни неблагого, пока есть килесы и асавы, неблагие дхаммы рано или поздно прорвутся в сознание. Мы можем сдерживать и подавлять их при помощи осознанности и концентрации подобно тому, как плотина сдерживает воду. Но если прекратить "подпитывать полтину" ремонтом и материалами, вода рано или поздно прорвёт её. Поэтому нужно избавится от воды, а это - непросто.




> Лично меня немножко смущает строгая "однозадачность" индивидуального потока дхарм  Почему бы ему не быть объемным, ветвистым, слоистым? Для освоения иллюстрация в виде одномерной последовательности - не вопрос. Но по факту, человеческое существо состоит из большого количества органов и тканей, вполне конкурирующих за такой ресурс, как сознание.


Здесь нужно рассматривать с позиций Абхидхаммы. Я не специалис по ней, чтобы давать квалифицированные ответы.



> С другой стороны, сама по себе мгновенность перехода в другие тела (или, если так бывает, бестелесные формы существования в соответствии с кармой - не вижу никаких проблем (за исключением чисто материалистических, из категории "носителя", но поскольку носитель не очевиден и в физическом теле, не стоит заблуждаться, что несубстанциональность переноса "импульса" потока более мистична или метафизична, чем действие этого потока в живом теле)


В Милиндапаньхе есть упоминание об этом. Там как раз Тхера Нагасена говорит, что рождение в другом царстве или рождение в мире Брахмы требует одинакового времени.



> В этом смысле Бордо вполне может быть чем-то вроде каких-либо духов, то есть существование в форме тех же пяти совокупностей в других локах сразу же, мгновенно.


Если бардо - это просто рождение неким петтом или дэвом, то споров бы это не вызывало.

----------


## Won Soeng

Бханте Топпер, я правда не знаю, что такое бардо, однако вот еще и такое предположение - что если бардо это некое подобие джханы, когда связь с организмом (ведана) потеряна не по причине концентрации (и вследствие этого блокировки возникновения всех прочих дхамм), а тем, что организм перестает подавать признаки жизни и нама-дхаммы начинают частью замыкаться на себе, а частью цепляться за рупа-дхаммы и арупа-дхаммы других существ, связь с которыми обычно отсутствует? Или же речь идет о том, что такое прикрепление мгновенно? Может ли такое случиться, что происходит просто много-много последовательных перерождений и смертей, пока нама не "вцепится" в каммически подходящую рупа?

Я не против мгновенности перемещения в другие миры, поскольку пространство и время стоит признавать конструкциями, но сам вопрос бардо не только философский, но и чисто прагматический - ведь это воспоминания о вполне конкретных веданах, накопленные разными практиками.

----------


## Топпер

Затруднюсь сказать. Вопрос сложный. У Васубандху в третьей или четвёртой части Абхидхармакоши есть немного про "гандхарву" коим называют существо в антарабхаве. Даже описывается, что оно ростом с семилетнего ребёнка (если мне память не изменяет).

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Толку в том, чтобы вы понимали принципы дискуссии. Когда можно аппелировать к авторитетному свидетельству, а когда нельзя.
> Нагарджуна, кстати, был хинаянцем.
> 
> 
> Я вроде понимаю принципы дискуссии. Но просто мои ссылки на авторитетные свидетельства Вы не признаёте.
> А про то, что Нагарджуна был хинаянцем, Вы немного загнули. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


С чего Вы такой вывод сделали?

Сдавать кровь не буду, потому что она у меня плохая. 




> Но надеюсь на примере нашего разговора вы увидели, что воззрениям махаяны есть альтернатива. Притом такая, которую Махаяна опровергнуть не может.


Да может, просто Вы не поверите.

----------


## Zom

> У Васубандху в третьей или четвёртой части Абхидхармакоши есть немного про "гандхарву" коим называют существо в антарабхаве.


Про гандхарву я перевёл кстати буддологическое эссе -) Надо будет запостить -) Гандхарва в индийской до-буддийской мифологии - это бог, перемещающий "товары" из одного мира в другой. Там рассматривается идея, что Будда взял этот термин в качестве удобного конекста, поскольку брахманисты считали, что душу переправляет такой гандхарва, или же способствует этому. А Будда, как часто бывало, просто лишь берёт эту концепцию в контексте беседы, но дословно её понимать было бы неразумно -) (неразумно в контексте того, что Будда иногда трактует брахманские термины и идеи на свой лад)

----------


## Топпер

> .А про то, что Нагарджуна был хинаянцем, Вы немного загнули.


А к какой он школе принадлежал не напомните?
С чего Вы такой вывод сделали?[/QUOTE]
В вашего же ответа из предыдущего сообщения:



> Мне Ваш вариант Ниббаны не подходит, я хочу блаженства, понимаете ли....Причём, вечного.





> Сдавать кровь не буду, потому что она у меня плохая.


А костный мозг? Его тоже сдают.



> Да может, просто Вы не поверите.


А не верю потому, что неубедительно. По сути, вы просто пытаетесь убедить меня поверить вам на слово.

----------


## Топпер

> Про гандхарву я перевёл кстати буддологическое эссе -) Надо будет запостить -) Гандхарва в индийской до-буддийской мифологии - это бог, перемещающий "товары" из одного мира в другой. Там рассматривается идея, что Будда взял этот термин в качестве удобного конекста, поскольку брахманисты считали, что душу переправляет такой гандхарва, или же способствует этому. А Будда, как часто бывало, просто лишь берёт эту концепцию в контексте беседы, но дословно её понимать было бы неразумно -) (неразумно в контексте того, что Будда иногда трактует брахманские термины и идеи на свой лад)


Гандхарвы - это ещё и младшие боги. Небесные музыканты составляющие свиту одного из Локапал.

----------


## Zom

Ну там много значений в плане живых существ. Они и в море встречаются, и там и сям... -)

----------


## Won Soeng

> так это не меняет самой сути: дхамма ведана всё-равно содержится в каждом моменте сознания.


Бханте, а разве момент сознания это не самостоятельная дхамма виньяна?

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, а разве момент сознания это не самостоятельная дхамма виньяна?


Она в одиночку не появляется. Всегда присутствует минимум семь дхам ещё. Иногда и больше. Это только в наме. Плюс ещё дхаммы рупы. И это в каждом моменте.

----------


## AlexТ

> Я думаю, что все эти проповеди Будда произнёс для людей, которые не способны к пути бодхисаттвы, т.е. к нирване "непребывания", стремящихся лишь к "блаженству собственного покоя". Не можешь помогать другим после достижения нирваны -- угасай себе, типа. Но есть и другие личности, и ради них Будда дал иные учения.


Eсли человек не может себя помочь и себя спасти, то как он может помочь другим?

А если человек стал на путь, то его пребывание в самсаре ограничено. Нету свободы воли.  Или человек мирянин с ложными взглядами ( и в лучшем случае может только цитировать правильные фразы из сутт), или человек вступил в поток который приведеть к полной Ниббане не дольше чем 7 жизней.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Она в одиночку не появляется. Всегда присутствует минимум семь дхам ещё. Иногда и больше. Это только в наме. Плюс ещё дхаммы рупы. И это в каждом моменте.


Это фантастически интересно для меня! А где бы я мог об этом узнать подробнее? (Вы же помните мой "технический" интерес?  :Wink: )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Гандхарвы - это ещё и младшие боги. Небесные музыканты составляющие свиту одного из Локапал.


Кроме многого прочего, согласно словарю Монье-Вильямса, gandharva это:



> the soul after death and previous to its being born again (corresponding in some respects to the western notion of a ghost)


Т.е.: "душа после смерти и до следующего нового рождения".

----------


## Топпер

Да. В Абхидхармакоше они именно в этом значении. А в Тхераваде гандхабба это тот, кто скоро родится, т.е. умирающий в процессе смерти.

----------


## Karadur

> Как раз это важно. Ибо Будда говорил о 31 плане существования и ни о каких иных.


Но он в то же время говорил, что раскрыл не всё знание, подобно горсти листьев в руке по сравнению с листьями всего леса.
Главное здесь то, влияет ли наличие/отсутсвие бардо на практику. Для тхеравадинской практики это неважно. Для некоторых тантрических 
практик - важно.

Так или иначе, бардо там описывается главным образом с позиции перерождения из человеческого мира. В бардо физического тела нет, но есть тонкое тело и форма, значит, это кама или рупа-лока. По крайней мере, на каких-то этапах из бардо смерти можно увидеть наш мир, также утверждается, что иногда там можно застрять, превратившись в подобие привидения. Возможно, бардо в таком случае - это не один мир, а несколько, напр. мир претов, и попадание на соответствующий уровень бардо зависит от кармы.




> а для других ничего не может быть достаточным. Мы работаем в поле веры. Если мы имеем два равнонедакозумемых и равнонеопровержимых варианта, то имеют право существовать оба.


Вера здесь не очень помогает в плане _согласования_ точек зрения. Вы верите в то, что бадо нет, а я наоборот.
В формальной точки зрения _оба_ варианта не могут использоваться в качестве опоры для дальнейших умозаключений.




> А чем вас так смущает мгновенность?


Попробую просуммировать ключевые моменты: вы, насколько я понял, не придерживаетесь варианта, что будущее рождение "готовится" заранее индивидуально для каждого ЖС (такая точка зрения проскальзывала у Зома). Вы утверждаете, что 

а) Рождение мгновенно, т.е. происходит в следующий момент сразу после смерти.
б) Рождение выбирается согласно кармы.
в) Число существ бесконечно.
г) Число подходящих вариантов рождения для конкретного существа в каждый миг бесконечно.
д) Сознание перескакивает в один из бесконечных вариантов, которые уже готовы.

а) - это предмет нашего спора. б) и в) признают обе стороны.

Есть также утверждение, которое тоже признаётся всеми сторонами:

е) Существа перерождаются в основном в своей мировой системе.
ж) В каждой мировой системе число существ конечно, хотя и велико.

Что получается? 

1. Непонятно, откуда берётся г). Как мы уже установили, г) никак не следует из в), оно просто постулируется и берётся на веру.

2. Нам нужно обосновать некий скрытый механизм выбора рождения среди бесконечного числа вариантов, причём этот механизм должен срабатывать   
   а) мгновенно
   б) выбирать в первую очередь рождения в текущей мировой системе
   в) выбирать рождения согласованно для всего бесконечного числа существ, умирающих в данный момент.

Такой механизм выбора не может принадлежать индивидуальным скандхам, иначе получится, что 
   а) В момент смерти в сознании каждого существа есть информация обо всех других существах И обо всех местах рождения 
   б) Сознания "общаются" между собой и решают, кому где родиться.
   в) При выборе учитывается, кто в какой мировой системе.

Слишком много весьма неправдободобных свойств, которые никак нельзя обосновать, в том числе Каноном.

Значит, если этот механизм не принадлежит индивидуальным потокам сознания, то нельзя сказать, что это индивидуальная карма.
Это дополнительная вселенская сущность, которая знает всё обо всех и распределяет существ по их карме. Чем это отличается от Бога?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Согласно тому что я слышал, действительно тонкий поток сознания непрерывен и его никто и ничто не в силах остановить. Это похоже на всегдашнюю душу.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Нагарджуна, кстати, был хинаянцем.


Нагарджуна был одним из основоположников махаяны, к тому же он изучал тантру.

----------

Нико (27.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да. В Абхидхармакоше они именно в этом значении. А в Тхераваде гандхабба это тот, кто скоро родится, т.е. умирающий в процессе смерти.


Где об этом сказано в Тхераваде (т.е., как понимаю, в суттах?) буквально, что гандхабба -- это умирающий в процессе смерти, который после оной сразу же и родится?

----------

Tong Po (27.10.2010), Нико (27.10.2010)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Топпер
> И напрямую работая с дхаммами он видит, что пока обусловленные дхаммы есть, среди них присутствует ведана. Которая иногда принимает значение неприятных ощущений.


Тот кто видит, что обусловленные дхармы есть, не преодолел жажду к существованию обусловленных дхарм, для него и ведана есть. К Будде это не имеет никакого отношения. Будда преодолел жажду к существованию, все обусловленное он воспринимает, как подобное иллюзии, так как напрямую видит, что истинно оно не существует. Не стоит подходить к Будде со своими мерками, вешать на него своих собак: «Ом гате гате парагате парасамгате бодхи сваха», он: «Ушел ушел совсем ушел, на ту сторону ушел».



> Топпер
> Вот. Уже договорились до того, что Патиччасамуппада - не истина.


«Всё подобно иллюзии» *Будда Шакьямуни*.
Всё означает всё и Патиччасамуппада не есть исключение из этого всё. Как любит говорить Zom, если бы она была исключена, Будда об этом сказал.



> Топпер
> С ног на голову


Если нет сострадания то нет головы, в отсутствии головы и ноги возможно принять за голову. Ничего личного, просто наблюдение вообще.



> Zom
> Если вы отвергаете относительную истину, то для вас не может быть вообще ничего. Но однако вы видите что относительная истина правильно описывает вещи, а не неправильно. На то и истина.


Не обо мне речь, но о просветленном, а он говорит: «Всё подобно иллюзии», вам что слов Будды недостаточно?

----------


## Топпер

> Нагарджуна был одним из основоположников махаяны


Т.е. сам он изначально был в хинаяне? Раз махаяны ещё не было и её нужно было основоположить?  :Wink:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (27.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Где об этом сказано в Тхераваде (т.е., как понимаю, в суттах?) буквально, что гандхабба -- это умирающий в процессе смерти, который после оной сразу же и родится?


Это слово употребляется в комментариях учителей.

----------

Юй Кан (27.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это слово употребляется в комментариях учителей.


Видимо, не просто слово, а именно такое частное (т.е. менее общее) его толкование?
И касательно мгновенности перерождения тоже -- только в комментариях?

----------


## Топпер

> Но он в то же время говорил, что раскрыл не всё знание, подобно горсти листьев в руке по сравнению с листьями всего леса.


Потому, что остальное знание - без пользы для практикующих.



> Главное здесь то, влияет ли наличие/отсутсвие бардо на практику.


Т.е. локализвать антарабхаву в 31 локе невозможно.



> Так или иначе, бардо там описывается главным образом с позиции перерождения из человеческого мира. В бардо физического тела нет, но есть тонкое тело и форма, значит, это кама или рупа-лока. По крайней мере, на каких-то этапах из бардо смерти можно увидеть наш мир, также утверждается, что иногда там можно застрять, превратившись в подобие привидения. Возможно, бардо в таком случае - это не один мир, а несколько, напр. мир претов, и попадание на соответствующий уровень бардо зависит от кармы.


В таком случае это обычное рождение в соответствии с каммой. И выделять его отдельно нужды нет. Кроме того перерождение в него также происходит мгновенно.



> Вера здесь не очень помогает в плане _согласования_ точек зрения. Вы верите в то, что бадо нет, а я наоборот.
> В формальной точки зрения _оба_ варианта не могут использоваться в качестве опоры для дальнейших умозаключений.


Строить умозаключения на основе веры - что может быть глупее?
Вы действительно думаете, что хвалёная буддийская логика чего-либо стоит?
Она стоит только в поле своего приложения. Например, материалисту  или христианину вы с её помощью ничего не сможете доказать. Даже между собой мы не можем договориться т.к. изначально по-разному ставим вопрос.



> Попробую просуммировать ключевые моменты: вы, насколько я понял, не придерживаетесь варианта, что будущее рождение "готовится" заранее индивидуально для каждого ЖС (такая точка зрения проскальзывала у Зома). Вы утверждаете, что


Возможно, что и заранее. Это сложно проверить.



> а) Рождение мгновенно, т.е. происходит в следующий момент сразу после смерти.
> б) Рождение выбирается согласно кармы.
> в) Число существ бесконечно.
> г) Число подходящих вариантов рождения для конкретного существа в каждый миг бесконечно.


Скажем так: не бесконечно, но достаточно для гарантированного перерождения.



> д) Сознание перескакивает в один из бесконечных вариантов, которые уже готовы.
> а) - это предмет нашего спора. б) и в) признают обе стороны.
> Есть также утверждение, которое тоже признаётся всеми сторонами:
> е) Существа перерождаются в основном в своей мировой системе.
> ж) В каждой мировой системе число существ конечно, хотя и велико.


Почему существа перерождаются в основном в своей мировой системе? Я такого не постулировал.



> Что получается? 
> 1. Непонятно, откуда берётся г). Как мы уже установили, г) никак не следует из в), оно просто постулируется и берётся на веру.


Также, как ваши дополнительные критерии "е" и "ж" также никак не вытекают из предыдущих. Также, как "в" не выводится из "б" и т.д.



> Такой механизм выбора не может принадлежать индивидуальным скандхам, иначе получится, что 
>    а) В момент смерти в сознании каждого существа есть информация обо всех других существах И обо всех местах рождения 
>    б) Сознания "общаются" между собой и решают, кому где родиться.
>    в) При выборе учитывается, кто в какой мировой системе.


Вы знаете, что такое голограмма? Вы думаете, что в ней каждый луч общается с другим и решает в какой фазе ему придти к определённой точке? 
И знаете, наверное, что даже разломив голограмму на две части, мы в итоге получим ту же самую голографию даже из одной части, только более бледную.
В  Буддизме есть такая аналогия: алмазная сеть (или ожерелье) Брахмы (или Индры), состоящее из алмазов в каждом из которых отражаются все остальные (со всеми их отражениями).
Закон каммы - это только один из законов мира. Как эти законы взаимодействуют между собой - по большому счёту неведомо. Как работает закон каммы - по большому счёту неведомо. То, что вы пытаетесь найти якобы точный механизм - на самом деле не механизм, а попытка создать некую собственную теорию.



> Слишком много весьма неправдободобных свойств, которые никак нельзя обосновать, в том числе Каноном.


А Каноном это не нужно обосновывать. Будда сказал, что перерождения происходит мгновенно. Этого достаточно.



> Значит, если этот механизм не принадлежит индивидуальным потокам сознания, то нельзя сказать, что это индивидуальная карма.
> Это дополнительная вселенская сущность, которая знает всё обо всех и распределяет существ по их карме. Чем это отличается от Бога?


Это может быть не разумная сущность. Разум её (а у бога есть разум, по определению) не выводится из такого предположения. Вы, наверное знаете о пяти законах мира. Закон каммы только один из них. И даже не главный.

Кстати вот вчера пришло в голову: вас не устраивает вариант с мгновенным перерождением по причине того, что может не найтись подходящих тел. Но ведь и за 49 дней, в таком случае,  может не найтись. Ведь в антарабхаве тоже циклами "живут" 7 раз по 7 дней, и перерождение должно произойти в определённой фазе. И если подходящие родители не будут найдены, то что тогда?

----------


## Топпер

> И касательно мгновенности перерождения тоже -- только в комментариях?


Это вытекает из Патиччасамуппады и 31 локи. Антарабхаву то придумали существенно позднее. Лет на 300 - 400 как минимум. У вайбхашиков впервые появляется.

----------


## Топпер

> Тот кто видит, что обусловленные дхармы есть, не преодолел жажду к существованию обусловленных дхарм, для него и ведана есть. К Будде это не имеет никакого отношения. Будда преодолел жажду к существованию, все обусловленное он воспринимает, как подобное иллюзии, так как напрямую видит, что истинно оно не существует. Не стоит подходить к Будде со своими мерками, вешать на него своих собак


Обусловленные дхаммы не взглядом на сансару преодолеваются  :Big Grin: 
И у Будды точно так же, до его Париниббаны присутствовали обусловленные дхаммы, хотя жажда к существованию была уже преодолена.



> «Всё подобно иллюзии» *Будда Шакьямуни*.
> Всё означает всё и Патиччасамуппада не есть исключение из этого всё. Как любит говорить Zom, если бы она была исключена, Будда об этом сказал.


"Всё *подобно* иллюзии" не означает что "всё *есть* иллюзия". Уроните себе на ногу молоток и сколько угодно убеждайте себя, что боль - это только иллюзия. Или спрыгните с третьего этажа, сломайте ногу и убеждайте себя, что перелом - это иллюзия  :Smilie: . Если после этого нога чудесным образом окажется опять целая, я вам поверю.



> Если нет сострадания то нет головы, в отсутствии головы и ноги возможно принять за голову. Ничего личного, просто наблюдение вообще.


Чисто христианский поход уже пошёл. 
Если вам нечего сказать по-делу, давайте лучше закончим.

----------

Zom (27.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Ведь в антарабхаве тоже циклами "живут" 7 раз по 7 дней, и перерождение должно произойти в определённой фазе. И если подходящие родители не будут найдены, то что тогда?


Тогда будет вот что:
http://moviesmedia.ign.com/movies/im...1202770620.jpg

))

----------

DraviG (27.10.2010), Тао (03.12.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

[QUOTE=Топпер;362554]


> Обусловленные дхаммы не взглядом на сансару преодолеваются


Именно поэтому Патиччасамуппада подобна иллюзии и для просветленного не является истиной.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> И у Будды точно так же, до его Париниббаны присутствовали обусловленные дхаммы, хотя жажда к существованию была уже преодолена.


Да присутствовали, но он никогда не утверждал, что они существуют.




> "Всё *подобно* иллюзии" не означает что "всё *есть* иллюзия". Уроните себе на ногу молоток и сколько угодно убеждайте себя, что боль - это только иллюзия. Или спрыгните с третьего этажа, сломайте ногу и убеждайте себя, что перелом - это иллюзия . Если после этого нога чудесным образом окажется опять целая, я вам поверю.


Мерить истинность эмпирикой омраченного существа :EEK!:  Вот уж от кого угодно, но от Вас не жидал. Мерить истинность сотворенными чудесами  :EEK!:  Ну это уж чисто христианский полход пошел.
Да уж, дествительно, давайте лучше закончим, что б в последствии не краснеть  :Mad:  за сказанное.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Т.е. сам он изначально был в хинаяне? Раз махаяны ещё не было и её нужно было основоположить?


"Один из" и "не было" это разные вещи, _"Сутры махаяны впервые появились между I веком до н.э. и IV веком н.э."_, т.е. ещё до появления Нагарджуны. К тому же Нагарджуна обучался в Наланде.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это вытекает из Патиччасамуппады и 31 локи. Антарабхаву то придумали существенно позднее. Лет на 300 - 400 как минимум. У вайбхашиков впервые появляется.


В Абхидхармакоше, насколько я понял, доверяя Вам на слово, есть упоминание гандхаббы именно как промежуточного состояния (антарабхава).
Описания этого же состояния встречаются и в опыте людей вне зависимости от конфессии или отсутствия таковой.
Так при чём тут вайбхашики, махаянцы, хинаянцы, пратитьясамутпада, перечень лок или кто/что ещё?
В итоге получается так, что тхеравадины если и переживают это состояние, то их память (или желание обсуждать этот вопрос) в этой части блокируется. Самое простое и логичное объяснение...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. сам он изначально был в хинаяне? Раз махаяны ещё не было и её нужно было основоположить?


С чего бы это? Ко времени Нагарджуны махасангхика уже давно существовала, и тхеравада была далеко не единственным течением.
Так что это еще вопрос, кто что прибавил, а кто убавил.

----------

Нико (27.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> С чего бы это? Ко времени Нагарджуны махасангхика уже давно существовала, и тхеравада была далеко не единственным течением.
> Так что это еще вопрос, кто что прибавил, а кто убавил.


Я про Тхераваду и не говорю. Он же, по моему в вайбхашике был?

----------


## Топпер

> Именно поэтому Патиччасамуппада подобна иллюзии и для просветленного не является истиной.


Докажите. Пока голословно.



> Да присутствовали, но он никогда не утверждал, что они существуют.


Отсутствие самобытия ещё не означает, что они не существуют. Пока причины не исчерпаны, а они не исчерпаны т.к. существует тело, обусловленные дхаммы у Будды присутствовали.



> Мерить истинность эмпирикой омраченного существа Вот уж от кого угодно, но от Вас не жидал. Мерить истинность сотворенными чудесами  Ну это уж чисто христианский полход пошел.


Это не христианские чудеса. Я просто попросил вас доказать ваше же утверждение.Вы этого сделать не можете.

----------


## Топпер

> В Абхидхармакоше, насколько я понял, доверяя Вам на слово, есть упоминание гандхаббы именно как промежуточного состояния (антарабхава).


Да.



> Описания этого же состояния встречаются и в опыте людей вне зависимости от конфессии или отсутствия таковой.
> Так при чём тут вайбхашики, махаянцы, хинаянцы, пратитьясамутпада, перечень лок или кто/что ещё?


Так нет описания этого состояния. Всё, что есть это* предсмертный* опыт реанимированных. То, что они возвращены к жизни и говорит как раз, о том, что до конца они ещё не умерли.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Он же, по моему в вайбхашике был?


Это откуда такое мнение?

----------


## Топпер

> Это откуда такое мнение?


Хуанди говорил.



> Махасангхики это не махаяна. Нагарджуна например был сарвастивадином (и не создавал новой школы, не делал раскола), то есть относился к той же ветви, что и тхеравада.

----------


## Нико

> Я про Тхераваду и не говорю. Он же, по моему в вайбхашике был?


Ну вот, наконец-то Нагарджуну к ВАЙБХАШИКАМ причислили!!!

----------


## Нико

> Хуанди говорил.


Слава всеведущему Хуанди!

----------

Вова Л. (27.10.2010), Сергей Хос (27.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так нет описания этого состояния. Всё, что есть это* предсмертный* опыт реанимированных. То, что они возвращены к жизни и говорит как раз, о том, что до конца они ещё не умерли.


У меня речь, что д.б. понятно из контекста, шла именно о посмертном опыте. Таких описаний, подозреваю, хватает в ваджраянских текстах, а самые-самые описания -- "Бардо Тхёдол" и египетская "Рау ну пэрэт эм хэру". В них по-разному описывается та самая антарабхава, но это уже другой разговор, который уведёт нас к тому, что в каждой религии -- свои пути, срока и формы перерождения.
И, соответственно, убеждённые в отстуствии антарабхавы тхеравадины перерождаются мгновенно, а прочие -- по своей вере или безверию вплоть до полного распада на махабхуты без последующих перерождений. : )

----------


## Нико

> И, соответственно, убеждённые тхеравадины перерождаются мгновенно, а прочие -- по своей вере или безверию вплоть до полного распада на махабхуты без последующих перерождений.


МГНОВЕННО можно переродиться лишь в аду или в чистой земле. У тхеравадинов нет таких сведений, из-за их пристрастности.

----------


## Топпер

> МГНОВЕННО можно переродиться лишь в аду или в чистой земле. У тхеравадинов нет таких сведений, из-за их пристрастности.


Почему нет? В Аду и в чистых землях Анагаминов перерождение, действительно, происходит мгновенно. Там родители не требуются.

----------


## Нико

> Почему нет? В Аду и в чистых землях Анагаминов перерождение, действительно, происходит мгновенно. Там родители не требуются.


Ну так Вы же говорили, что ЛЮБОЕ перерождение происходит мгновенно?

----------


## Топпер

> Ну так Вы же говорили, что ЛЮБОЕ перерождение происходит мгновенно?


Да. И нараки и дэвы и мануссы перерождаются мгновенно.

----------


## Нико

> Да. И нараки и дэвы и мануссы перерождаются мгновенно.


А люди?

----------


## Топпер

> А люди?


я упомянул и  людей.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Топпер
> Докажите. Пока голословно.


Патиччасамуппада описывает сансару?



> Обусловленные дхаммы не взглядом на сансару преодолеваются


Это вы утверждали? Что доказать, что я с вами согласен? Или, что не узрев истину не освободится?



> Топпер
> Отсутствие самобытия ещё не означает, что они не существуют. Пока причины не исчерпаны, а они не исчерпаны т.к. существует тело, обусловленные дхаммы у Будды присутствовали.


Самобытие. Зачем вводить новые термины в нашу беседу, по мне так вполне достаточно и тех, что мы уже использовали, жажда, существование, жажда к существованию. По мнению Будды Шакьямуни именно жажда является причиной вращения в сансаре омраченных существ. Жажда может быть к чему угодно, но только при условии, что то что жаждется существует. Устранение представления о том, что нечто существует, устранит и жажду, нельзя же, в самом деле, жаждать и одновременно знать, что желаемое не существует. У Будды неведение по поводу существования устранено, он зрит напрямую, тела не существует, не сотворено, все подобно иллюзии, жаждать нечего. Именно поэтому он одновременно может совершать дану Учения, будучи мотивированным великим состраданием и не плодить при этом карму. Представление о том, что тело Будды существует, всего лишь ваше неведение по поводу существования вообще и жажды к существованию тела в частности.



> Топпер
> Это не христианские чудеса. Я просто попросил вас доказать ваше же утверждение. Вы этого сделать не можете.


Хотели посмотреть, понимаю ли я, что вы предлагаете мне неугодный для доказательства инструмент? Не возьмусь ли я топором пилить? Для меня единственный и окончательным экспертом истинности является просветленное существо.

----------


## Юй Кан

Неохота спорить ещё и с Нико, упорно смайлы не видящей, да ещё и скипающей, но просто на полях... : )
Вот практикуют люди йогу сна, чтоб перерождение себе потом выбрать сознательно, а не "втёмную"...
А я себе думаю: карму, что ли, обмануть хотят? %)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот практикуют люди йогу сна, чтоб перерождение себе потом выбрать сознательно, а не "втёмную"...
> А я себе думаю: карму, что ли, обмануть хотят? %)


А может просто чтобы осознать необходимость? это ведь и есть свобода.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А может просто чтобы осознать необходимость? это ведь и есть свобода.


Оговорил ведь: 



> практикуют люди йогу сна, *чтоб перерождение себе потом выбрать сознательно, а не "втёмную"*...


А кто *осознание необходимости* чего-то при этом практикует -- с теми отдельный разговор. И я его не начинал! %)

----------


## Karadur

> Строить умозаключения на основе веры - что может быть глупее?


Можно строить умозаключения на наборе аксиом/постулатов/догм.
Вот вы, скажем, приняли за аксиомы определённый набор текстов (Канон) и строите умозаключения: если этого в Каноне нет, это неверно... и т.д. 

Это вполне нормально. Принципиально это не отличается от умозаключений, которые делаются надо абстрактными математическими или геометрическими аксиомами.




> Вы действительно думаете, что хвалёная буддийская логика чего-либо стоит?


Конечно. В общем-то, она близка к артистотелевой.
Логика - это набор правил и законов для логических операций. Правила -  это одно, а набор аксиом - другое.
Буддизм разработал довольно мощный логический аппарат, который, в общем-то, можно применять к любому набору аксиом.




> Она стоит только в поле своего приложения. Например, материалисту  или христианину вы с её помощью ничего не сможете доказать. Даже между собой мы не можем договориться т.к. изначально по-разному ставим вопрос.


Можно пытаться договориться, опираясь на аксиомы/утверждения, которые признают обе стороны. Это будет доказательство "для других".
Когда "для себя" - немного проще.




> Почему существа перерождаются в основном в своей мировой системе? Я такого не постулировал.


Хорошо. Но вы с этим согласны или нет? Существа перождаются в любой из бесконечного числа мировых систем безо всяких предпочтений? Тогда шансы родиться в той же мировой системе равны бесконечно малой величине. Непонятно, как тогда рассматривать высказывания Будды о связях между разными людьми в нашей мировой системе, которые рождались, связанные друг с другом.




> Также, как ваши дополнительные критерии "е" и "ж" также никак не вытекают из предыдущих.


Так я и не говорил, что они вытекают. Это был список утверждений, с которыми, как я предполагаю, согласны обе стороны.




> Вы знаете, что такое голограмма? Вы думаете, что в ней каждый луч общается с другим и решает в какой фазе ему придти к определённой точке?


Да, в голограмме, кстати, свет должен быть когерентным, т.е. буквально "связанным".




> И знаете, наверное, что даже разломив голограмму на две части, мы в итоге получим ту же самую голографию даже из одной части, только более бледную.


Такая аналогия подразумневает предопределённость.




> Закон каммы - это только один из законов мира. Как эти законы взаимодействуют между собой - по большому счёту неведомо. Как работает закон каммы - по большому счёту неведомо. То, что вы пытаетесь найти якобы точный механизм - на самом деле не механизм, а попытка создать некую собственную теорию.


Нет, я не создаю совсем никаких теорий; я просто рассматриваю, к каким следствиям ведёт предположение о перерождении "где угодно" и нахожу их неправдоподобными.




> А Каноном это не нужно обосновывать. Будда сказал, что перерождения происходит мгновенно. Этого достаточно.


Было бы достаточно, если бы из мгновенности следовало, что в каждый момент времени есть бесконечное число вариантов для перерождения.

Но оно никак не следует из мгновенности. В бардо рождение тоже мгновенно.




> Это может быть не разумная сущность. Разум её (а у бога есть разум, по определению) не выводится из такого предположения. Вы, наверное знаете о пяти законах мира. Закон каммы только один из них. И даже не главный.


Но это уже не простой закон. Он, если следовать теории мгновенного перерождения, сортирует/распределяет существ по какому-то сложному алгоритму. Или, альтернативно, требует, чтобы все существа, которые умирают в данный миг, имели информацию друг о друге.




> Кстати вот вчера пришло в голову: вас не устраивает вариант с мгновенным перерождением по причине того, что может не найтись подходящих тел.


Да, это одна из причин - мы уже обсудили и другие затруднения.




> Но ведь и за 49 дней, в таком случае,  может не найтись. Ведь в антарабхаве тоже циклами "живут" 7 раз по 7 дней, и перерождение должно произойти в определённой фазе. И если подходящие родители не будут найдены, то что тогда?


В бардо можно и застрять. Кроме того, там может по-другому течь время.
Бардо не предполагает резких скачков; предполагаются кармические связи,  как бы "локальные" - с теми ЖС, с кем было взаимодействие раньше.

Нет странной связи со всем мирозданием и "знания" обо всех существах, которые умирают в данный момент.

----------


## Топпер

> Патиччасамуппада описывает сансару?


Патиччасамуппада описывает способ перерождения в сансаре. А 31 план существования - отдельная тема про которую говорил Будда.
Патиччасамуппада даёт варианты перерождения в этих планах.



> Это вы утверждали? Что доказать, что я с вами согласен? Или, что не узрев истину не освободится?


Доказать, что при наличии тела Будда становится свободен от обусловленных дхамм.



> По мнению Будды Шакьямуни именно жажда является причиной вращения в сансаре омраченных существ. Жажда может быть к чему угодно, но только при условии, что то что жаждется существует. Устранение представления о том, что нечто существует, устранит и жажду, нельзя же, в самом деле, жаждать и одновременно знать, что желаемое не существует.


Устранение жажды ведёт к тому, что новое тело, после смерти старого не возникнет, но устранение жажды не означает, что наличествуемое тело сразу же станет неподвластным законам сансары.



> У Будды неведение по поводу существования устранено, он зрит напрямую, тела не существует, не сотворено, все подобно иллюзии, жаждать нечего.


Существует. Будда зрит напрямую и видит, что с т.з. абсолютной истины существуют четыре параматтхи: рупа, четасика, читта и Ниббана. Пока существуют три первые - существует сансара для ЖС.



> Именно поэтому он одновременно может совершать дану Учения, будучи мотивированным великим состраданием и не плодить при этом карму.


Да, он может давать учение и не производить новой каммы, но старая ещё продолжает действовать. Тело - плод старой каммы. Пока оно живо - есть врата для страдания. 



> Представление о том, что тело Будды существует, всего лишь ваше неведение по поводу существования вообще и жажды к существованию тела в частности.


Вы слабо разбираетесь в материале.

----------


## Топпер

> Это вполне нормально. Принципиально это не отличается от умозаключений, которые делаются надо абстрактными математическими или геометрическими аксиомами.


Аксиомы в геометрии принимаются не просто так, а на основании опыта. Если нет случаев, противоречащих им, аксиомы по умолчанию считаются верными. Если же таковые случаи появляются, аксиомы меняются.



> Конечно. В общем-то, она близка к артистотелевой.
> Логика - это набор правил и законов для логических операций. Правила -  это одно, а набор аксиом - другое.
> Буддизм разработал довольно мощный логический аппарат, который, в общем-то, можно применять к любому набору аксиом.


Так вот набор аксиом  и есть слабое место.



> Можно пытаться договориться, опираясь на аксиомы/утверждения, которые признают обе стороны. Это будет доказательство "для других".
> Когда "для себя" - немного проще.


Можно. Но реальность может оказаться несколько иной, нежели договоры между двумя людьми. 



> Хорошо. Но вы с этим согласны или нет? Существа перождаются в любой из бесконечного числа мировых систем безо всяких предпочтений? Тогда шансы родиться в той же мировой системе равны бесконечно малой величине. Непонятно, как тогда рассматривать высказывания Будды о связях между разными людьми в нашей мировой системе, которые рождались, связанные друг с другом.


А я не уверен, что Будда однозначно говорил, что эти связи были именно в нашем мире и именно в нашу калпу.



> Так я и не говорил, что они вытекают. Это был список утверждений, с которыми, как я предполагаю, согласны обе стороны.


Тогда зачем вы требуете от меня, чтобы в моём списке одно вытекало из другого?



> Да, в голограмме, кстати, свет должен быть когерентным, т.е. буквально "связанным".


Не связанным, а однофазным.



> Такая аналогия подразумневает предопределённость.


Возможно, что в некоторой степени об этом можно говорить. 
Но т.к. вопрос из разряда неотвечаемых, попытка его решения мало что даёт, ибо не будет опираться на достоверные факты.



> Нет, я не создаю совсем никаких теорий; я просто рассматриваю, к каким следствиям ведёт предположение о перерождении "где угодно" и нахожу их неправдоподобными.


В общем то ни к каким не ведёт т.к. точных механизмов и точных законов мы не знаем. А всё остальное гадание на кофейной гуще.



> Было бы достаточно, если бы из мгновенности следовало, что в каждый момент времени есть бесконечное число вариантов для перерождения.
> 
> Но оно никак не следует из мгновенности.


И обратного не следует.



> В бардо рождение тоже мгновенно.


Тогда вопрос о недостаточности вариантов точно также можно адресовать и сторонникам антарабхавы.



> Но это уже не простой закон. Он, если следовать теории мгновенного перерождения, сортирует/распределяет существ по какому-то сложному алгоритму. Или, альтернативно, требует, чтобы все существа, которые умирают в данный миг, имели информацию друг о друге.


Он ничего не сортирует.  :Frown: 
Это уже ваше представление. Вы знаете, что такое закон вероятности? Например выпадения орла или решки? Закон вероятнсоти тоже сидит и сортирует?



> В бардо можно и застрять.


Как можно застрять? Бардо же максимум 49 дней длится.



> Кроме того, там может по-другому течь время.


Это уже просто предположение. 



> Бардо не предполагает резких скачков; предполагаются кармические связи,  как бы "локальные" - с теми ЖС, с кем было взаимодействие раньше.
> 
> Нет странной связи со всем мирозданием и "знания" обо всех существах, которые умирают в данный момент.


Есть ещё более странная связь с тему ЖС с кем было взаимодействие.  
В антарабхаве гандхабба "знает" и "видит" волшебным образом всякие спаривающиеся пары и т.п. Что ещё блее нелепо. Нет тела, нет органов чувств, а существо вдруг обрело некие сверхспособности, которых у него не было до смерти и которых не будет после рождения.

----------


## Пилигрим

[QUOTE=Топпер;362662]


> Патиччасамуппада описывает способ перерождения в сансаре. А 31 план существования - отдельная тема про которую говорил Будда.
> Патиччасамуппада даёт варианты перерождения в этих планах.


По большому счету, не важно в каком из этих планов перерождается существо, важно что это все равно будет сансара, в том или ином виде. Ничего кроме сансары в результате Патиччасамуппады не может быть, помятуя об этом, вполне возможно их приравнять, это поможет нам не обманутся ни одним из планов.




> Доказать, что при наличии тела Будда становится свободен от обусловленных дхамм.


Не понимаю, то ли спецально , то ли по неведению, вы вновь просите меня доказать то, что не соответствует реальности. При наличии тела существо не может быть свободно не только от обусловленных дхарм но и от сансары, только вот Будды это никак не касается, я уже говорил, что не стоит вешать на него своих собак. У Будды есть опыт неоднократного, прямого переживания отсутствия тела, в дхьянах, поэтому тело в постмедетативном состоянии его обмануть уже не может, он напрямую зрит, что оно мираж. Мираж не может порождать реальность, он может плодить только миражи. Будду уже не обмануть он и в постмедетативном состоянии, столкнувшись с телом, зрит, что мираж тела плодит миражи обусловленных дхарм.



> Устранение жажды ведёт к тому, что новое тело, после смерти старого не возникнет, но устранение жажды не означает, что наличествуемое тело сразу же станет неподвластным законам сансары.


После смерти не возникнет и миража тела. Исчезнув, мираж естественно перестанет плодить миражи, но в этом нет сокровенного знания. По настоящему сокровенное знание было получено Буддой в дхьянах, когда он узрел отсутствие тела. 
Если тело наличествует, оно не то, что не может сразу стать неподвластным сансаре, оно строго подчинено этим законам и смерть, в таком случае от сансары не спасет, так как не устранена жажда к существованию, в связи с тем, что нет прямо полученного знания о несуществовании тела.




> Существует. Будда зрит напрямую и видит, что с т.з. абсолютной истины существуют четыре параматтхи: рупа, четасика, читта и Ниббана. Пока существуют три первые - существует сансара для ЖС.
> 
> Да, он может давать учение и не производить новой каммы, но старая ещё продолжает действовать. Тело - плод старой каммы. Пока оно живо - есть врата для страдания. 
> 
> Вы слабо разбираетесь в материале


Соглашусь с вами, что я хуже вас разбираюсь в материале. Но в свою очередь позволю себе и вас упрекнуть, возможно, для вашей пользы, если вы посчитаете наобходимым задуматься над ним. В отличии от вас Будда даже когда давал Учение, не был к нему привязан, потому как зрил напрямую, что и в этом случае мираж плодит миражи. Только поэтому, но не потому, что он Будда, а вы нет, его дана в отличии от вашей безупречна, ИМХО вы слишком привязаны к красоте и стройности Учения.

----------


## Zom

> ИМХО вы слишком привязаны к красоте и стройности Учения.


Согласно Алагадуппама сутте, быть привязанным к Учению - это хорошо, а не плохо, покуда вы ещё не переплыли океан сансары. Тот, кто к у Учению не привязан, тот его попросту теряет.

----------

Нико (28.10.2010), Тао (03.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Неохота спорить ещё и с Нико, упорно смайлы не видящей, да ещё и скипающей, но просто на полях... : )
> Вот практикуют люди йогу сна, чтоб перерождение себе потом выбрать сознательно, а не "втёмную"...
> А я себе думаю: карму, что ли, обмануть хотят? %)


Это Вы о чём? Я с Вами спорить не хочу.....
А люди многие йоги пратикуют, не только "сна", ради "сознательного перерождения". И "обмана кармы" тут нет, есть просто очищение оной.

----------


## Нико

> А кто *осознание необходимости* чего-то при этом практикует -- с теми отдельный разговор. И я его не начинал!


А ведь "осознание необходимости" -- и есть мотивация. По-Вашему, просветление стихийно происходит?

----------


## Топпер

> По большому счету, не важно в каком из этих планов перерождается существо, важно что это все равно будет сансара, в том или ином виде.


Вообще и в каком плане важно. Ибо антарабхава не вписывается в описание сансары. Выглядит в ней лишним элементом.
Проблема на практическом уровне, правда в другом. В том, что люди надеясь на антарабхаву не хотят практиковать в этой жизни.



> Не понимаю, то ли спецально , то ли по неведению, вы вновь просите меня доказать то, что не соответствует реальности.


Не реальности, а вашему представлению о ней!



> При наличии тела существо не может быть свободно не только от обусловленных дхарм но и от сансары, только вот Будды это никак не касается, я уже говорил, что не стоит вешать на него своих собак. У Будды есть опыт неоднократного, прямого переживания отсутствия тела, в дхьянах, поэтому тело в постмедетативном состоянии его обмануть уже не может, он напрямую зрит, что оно мираж.


Опыт нахождения в джханах есть у многих монахов и у представителей других религий. Например, индийских йогинов. Этот опыт от сансары никак не спасает.



> Мираж не может порождать реальность, он может плодить только миражи. Будду уже не обмануть он и в постмедетативном состоянии, столкнувшись с телом, зрит, что мираж тела плодит миражи обусловленных дхарм.


Ещё раз подчеркну: вы смешиваете представление об относительной и абсолютной истине. В Буддизме никогда не считалось, что тело - это мираж. Говорится о том, что оно *подобно* миражу. Разберитесь с отличием этих двух словосочетаний.



> После смерти не возникнет и миража тела. Исчезнув, мираж естественно перестанет плодить миражи, но в этом нет сокровенного знания. По настоящему сокровенное знание было получено Буддой в дхьянах, когда он узрел отсутствие тела.


Не в джханах знание было получено, а при помощи мудрости. Сами по себе джханы никакого особого знания не дают.



> Если тело наличествует, оно не то, что не может сразу стать неподвластным сансаре, оно строго подчинено этим законам


Да, это так.



> и смерть, в таком случае от сансары не спасет, так как не устранена жажда к существованию, в связи с тем, что нет прямо полученного знания о несуществовании тела.


Вот у Будды эта жажда как раз и была устранена. Правда не по причине "прямо полученного знания о несуществовании тела". Да и не припомню, чтобы в списке знаний Будды в качестве важного элемента стояло подобное знание  :Smilie: 



> Соглашусь с вами, что я хуже вас разбираюсь в материале. Но в свою очередь позволю себе и вас упрекнуть,


Разбираетесь хуже, но поучать берётесь. Не рановато?

----------


## Сергей Хос

В общем, если вкратце выразить суть этой дискуссии с т.зр. Махаяны, можно сказать примерно так:

В Тхераваде отсутствует понятийный аппарат для описания состояния, при котором переживания наличествуют, но человек в своем глубинном (и сознательном) существе остается ими не затронут.

Это и есть одна из характеристик состояния Будды, или пробужденности.

----------


## Zom

> В Тхераваде отсутствует понятийный аппарат для описания состояния, при котором переживания наличествуют, но человек в своем глубинном (и сознательном) существе остается ими не затронут.


Вы имеете в виду состояние ниббаны с остатком (прижизненное) ? Почему отсутствует. Присуствует.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы имеете в виду состояние ниббаны с остатком (прижизненное) ? Почему отсутствует. Присуствует.


Что же тогда остается незатронутым, если ум - лишь волнение дхарм?
Как это "нечто" у вас называется?

----------


## Zom

Ум - волнение дхамм, но он не остаётся затронутым при жизни архата. Об этом есть ряд  сутт с описательными примерами.
Например - http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....064.than.html

----------


## Топпер

> Что же тогда остается незатронутым, если ум - лишь волнение дхарм?
> Как это "нечто" у вас называется?


Называется необусловленная дхамма ниббана.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ум - волнение дхамм, но он не остаётся затронутым при жизни архата. Об этом есть ряд  сутт с описательными примерами.


Как же он может быть незатронутым, если, по-вашему, он и есть это самое волнение?
Значит прижизненная "нирвана" возможна лишь как некое предощущение нирваны, а полное знание о ней отсутствует.
То есть Будда, по-вашему, учит тому, о чем сам лишь догадывается.




> Например - http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....064.than.html


А можно вкратце и своими словами? А то вдруг я прочту, и неверно истолкую...




> Называется необусловленная дхамма ниббана.


Но в нирване нет ума, поэтому нельзя говорить, что он остается незатронутым. Его там просто не остается.

----------


## Нико

> Но в нирване нет ума, поэтому нельзя говорить, что он остается незатронутым. Его там просто не остается.


Хос, это ты с позиции тхеравадинов так говоришь, или сам так считаешь?

----------


## Топпер

> Но в нирване нет ума, поэтому нельзя говорить, что он остается незатронутым. Его там просто не остается.


Да, читта в Ниббане гаснет.

----------


## Zom

> Как же он может быть незатронутым, если, по-вашему, он и есть это самое волнение? Значит прижизненная "нирвана" возможна лишь как некое предощущение нирваны, а полное знание о ней отсутствует. То есть Будда, по-вашему, учит тому, о чем сам лишь догадывается.


Имеется в виду, что ум перестаёт продуцировать дальнейшие сансарные затягивания. В этом смысле он непоколебим. Архат больше не может переживать таких вещей как страх, жажда, злоба, самомнение и прочие неприятно-переживаемые вещи. Ментальная дуккха устранена, остаётся только физическая.

Насчёт полной и неполной - Будда учит ДВУМ элементам ниббаны, а не ОДНОЙ единственной ниббане. Вот читайте:
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...iti2_17-sv.htm

Первый элемент ниббаны переживается непосредственно в процессе жизни архата. Второй - судя по всему - может прижизненно переживаться только в медитации - в ниродха-самапатти. 




> А можно вкратце и своими словами? А то вдруг я прочту, и неверно истолкую...


"Как если бы был дом с крышей или крытая зала, имеющая окна, выходящие на юг, север или восток. Если бы солнце взошло, и луч проник бы в окно, куда бы он упал?

- "На западную стену, Учитель"
- "А если не было бы западной стены, куда бы он упал?"
- "На землю, Учитель".
- "А если б не было земли?"
- "На воду, Учитель"
- "А если б не было воды?"
- "Никуда бы не упал, Учитель"
- "Точно также, когда нет жажды к пище - физической, к пище - контакту, к пище - намерению, к пище - сознанию; когда нет восхищения, жажды, тогда сознание там не приземляется и не разрастается. Где нет разрастания сознания, там нет зачинания имя-и-формы, там нет развития формаций. Где нет развития формаций, нет нового становления в будущем, а где нет становления в будущем, там нет рождения, старения, смерти. Это, я говорю вам, прекращение печали, стенаний или отчаяния".


Аналог:

Сознание без опоры, без окончания,
Всецело светящееся:
Здесь вода, земля, огонь и ветер не имеют опоры.
Здесь длинное и короткое,
Грубое и возвышенное,
Красивое и уродливое,
Имя-и-форма -
Всё это заканчивается.
С прекращением сознания
Всё приходит к своему окончанию.


Это ум архата при жизни. Или описание элемента ниббаны при жизни. Соответственно, с прекращением сознания наступает полная ниббана, второй элемент.

----------

Сергей Хос (28.10.2010), Юй Кан (28.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, это ты с позиции тхеравадинов так говоришь, или сам так считаешь?


Конечно, это позиция Тхеравады, как я ее понял из изложения наших друзей:



> Да, читта в Ниббане гаснет.

----------


## Tong Po

> В том, что люди надеясь на антарабхаву не хотят практиковать в этой жизни.


Чтобы использовать антарабхаву как раз надо очень много практиковать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Чтобы использовать антарабхаву как раз надо очень много практиковать.


Это в теории так говорится. 
На деле это выливается в то, что народ едет получать пхову и считает, что в результате он грешить как и раньше, а по смерти  сможет проскочить волшебным образом. Ларчик то просто открывается: достаточно осознать себя в бардо и ты уже в дамках.
Именно поэтому сейчас так модны практики умирания. Позволяют эту жизнь прожить со вкусом, не ограничивая себя обетами.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (28.10.2010), Леонид Ш (28.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сознание без опоры, без окончания,
> Всецело светящееся:
> Здесь вода, земля, огонь и ветер не имеют опоры.
> Здесь длинное и короткое,
> Грубое и возвышенное,
> Красивое и уродливое,
> Имя-и-форма -
> Всё это заканчивается.
> С прекращением сознания
> ...


Именно так, почти буквально, описывается нирвана/просветление и в чаньских текстах.
Полагаю, именно в силу этого в них нет речи ни о каких антарабхавах, как и о перерождениях просветлённых.

----------

Леонид Ш (28.10.2010), Тао (03.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Именно так, почти буквально, описывается нирвана/просветление и в чаньских текстах. Полагаю, именно в силу этого в них нет речи ни о каких антарабхавах, как и о перерождениях просветлённых.


Да, это должно быть в китайских агамах - а именно в Мадхьяме.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> На деле это выливается в то, что народ едет получать пхову и считает, что в результате он грешить как и раньше, а по смерти  сможет проскочить волшебным образом. Ларчик то просто открывается: достаточно осознать себя в бардо и ты уже в дамках.


Вообще я только от последователей _одного ламы_ слышал такую точку зрения.

Остальные тибетские учителя всё время повторяют, что нужно долго и упорно практиковать при жизни.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (28.10.2010), куру хунг (28.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Вообще я только от последователей _одного ламы_ слышал такую точку зрения.
> 
> Остальные тибетские учителя всё время повторяют, что нужно долго и упорно практиковать при жизни.


Учители то повторяют. Я же говорю о том, как это воспринимается.

----------

Тао (03.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2010)

----------


## Пилигрим

[QUOTE=Топпер;362918]


> Не реальности, а вашему представлению о ней!


Вы в раличающей мудрости отказываете только мне или любому сансарному существу в принципе?



> Опыт нахождения в джханах есть у многих монахов и у представителей других религий. Например, индийских йогинов. Этот опыт от сансары никак не спасает.


Конечно они принимают этот опыт за нирвану, поэтому не переносят его в постмедетативное состояние, преспокойно ждут смерти.



> Ещё раз подчеркну: вы смешиваете представление об относительной и абсолютной истине. В Буддизме никогда не считалось, что тело - это мираж. Говорится о том, что оно *подобно* миражу. Разберитесь с отличием этих двух словосочетаний.


А я в свою очередь не примину напомнить, что мы говорим о Будде для него относительная истина истиной не является. Она уже не истина даже для Арьи и Архата. Для понимания этого даже не требуется прямого постижения, достаточно взглянуть на характеристики относительной истины, одна из них гласит, что она не должна противоречить принятому в миру.



> Не в джханах знание было получено, а при помощи мудрости. Сами по себе джханы никакого особого знания не дают.


Без медитации, опыт прямого переживания не получить. Без неё различающая мудрость не станет мудростью Будды, но так и останется мудростью философа.



> Вот у Будды эта жажда как раз и была устранена. Правда не по причине "прямо полученного знания о несуществовании тела". Да и не припомню, чтобы в списке знаний Будды в качестве важного элемента стояло подобное знание


Невозможно устранить жажду, пока объект жажды видится реально существующим, поэтому до прямого переживания отсутствия реальности объекта, мудрость так и остается различающей мудростью философа. Когда мы в медитации правильно сосредотачиваемся на достоверном, в соответствии с раличающей мудростью обекте, а именно отсутствии реально существующего объекта жажды, получаем опыт такого переживания, мы в постмедетативном состоянии, столкнувшись с видимостью, слышимостью и.т.д. объекта понимаем, что эта видимость... - мираж. Мираж есть, но он потому и мираж потому, что видимое... в нем реально, не существует. Если вы утверждаете, что тело Будды существует, тогда видимость тела не мираж, а само тело не подобно миражу, оно реал. 



> Разбираетесь хуже, но поучать берётесь. Не рановато?


Ну вот собственно мы и добрались до основного мотива, моего участия в данном диспуте. Бханте, поучать бодхисаттву, а тем более бодхисатву такого уровня, как Его Святейшество, непозволительно даже Архату. Вслед вашему вопросу: "Не рановато беретесь"?

----------


## Zom

> А я в свою очередь не примину напомнить, что мы говорим о Будде для него относительная истина истиной не является. Она уже не истина даже для Арьи и Архата.


Это не так. Относительная истина - это например, "вот этот человек испытает на себе плоды своих дел". Если вы говорите что такая относительная истина истиной не является, то очевидно, у вас ошибка в воззрениях.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Как если бы был дом с крышей или крытая зала, имеющая окна, выходящие на юг, север или восток. Если бы солнце взошло, и луч проник бы в окно, куда бы он упал?
> 
> - "На западную стену, Учитель"
> ...
> - "А если б не было воды?"
> - "Никуда бы не упал, Учитель"


Никуда бы не упал, - не значит, что прекратился.





> Аналог:
> *Сознание без опоры, без окончания,
> Всецело светящееся:*
> Здесь вода, земля, огонь и ветер не имеют опоры.
> Здесь длинное и короткое,
> Грубое и возвышенное,
> Красивое и уродливое,
> Имя-и-форма -
> Всё это заканчивается.
> ...


Сознание без опоры, без окончания, всецело светящееся: раз оно может существовать без опоры - непонятно, отчего бы ему исчезать с исчезновением опор.
Тем более, что сказано же: "без окончания".

----------


## Zom

> Никуда бы не упал, - не значит, что прекратился.


Значит, что прекратилось "втягивание" в сансару. В этом смысле оно никуда не падает. Есть и менее красивый пример в суттах - где говорится о том, что мясник срезает шкуру с туши коровы, и при этом как бы всё наместе, но всё-таки туша уже отдельна от шкуры, она к ней "не прикреплена". 




> Сознание без опоры, без окончания, всецело светящееся: раз оно может существовать без опоры - непонятно, отчего бы ему исчезать с исчезновением опор.


Без окончания в смысле без границ (бескрайнее сознание). Видимо аналогичное в этом аспекте 6-ой джхане - "опора бесконечного сознания".

Скорее всего оно называется безопорным, поскольку в этом случае уже говорится о прямом медитативном переживании направленности ума на элемент ниббаны - в суттах иногда встречается такой термин как "безобъектное сосредоточение" - видимо это как раз оно. Объясняется, что такое сосредоточение достигается когда ум перестаёт вообще воспринимать какие-либо объекты и восприятия. Видимо это прямой процесс восприятия ниббаны, когда вообще всё выбрасывается. В канонических комментариях про этот отрывок говорится именно как про "ум архата, направленный на познание дхаммы ниббаны".

В любом случае, в конце, если обратите внимание, есть строчка - "с прекращением сознания" всё подходит к завершению. Это уже полная ниббана.

Хотя, я уверен, что именно исходя из подобных отрывков ранних текстов сформировалась дальнейшая идея об "уме ясного света" и т.д.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Можно так толковать, а можно иначе. Зависит от школы толкования.
У вас одна, у нас - другая, об этом и речь.

----------


## Zom

> Можно так толковать, а можно иначе. Зависит от школы толкования.
> У вас одна, у нас - другая, об этом и речь.


Можно, но против фразы "с прекращением сознания" особо сильно не потолкуешь -)
Особенно в совокупе с многочисленными другими суттами, где Будда *прямо* говорит что не существует никакого вида вечного сознания, говорит что сознание изменчиво, подвержено уничтожению и т.д. И таких сутт достаточно много. Есть и такие, где Будда говорит, что такое ложное воззрение как "Татхагата существует" (и т.п.) формируется у тех, кто соотносит Татхагату с сознанием.

Почему вообщем-то и надо изучать _много_ сутт, а не одну или две.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Вера в бардо - это возврат к вере в атман (не без влияние индуизма)  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вера в бардо - это возврат к вере в атман (не без влияние индуизма)


Вера в чань-будизм включает в себя представление о татхагатагарбхе (фо син лунь). С т.зр. тхеравады это тот же возврат к вере в атман (не без влияние индуизма)  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Вера в чань-будизм включает в себя представление о татхагатагарбхе (фо син лунь). С т.зр. тхеравады это тот же возврат к вере в атман (не без влияние индуизма)


Татхагатагарбху, в некотором роде, можно понимать, как ниббана-дхамму имеющуюся в потоке сознания. Отчищая её мы выращиваем Ниббану.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (29.10.2010), Леонид Ш (29.10.2010), Тао (03.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Татхагатагарбху, в некотором роде, можно понимать, как ниббана-дхамму имеющуюся в потоке сознания. Отчищая её мы выращиваем Ниббану.


Близок к Махаяне чловек сей...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Конечно они принимают этот опыт за нирвану, поэтому не переносят его в постмедетативное состояние, преспокойно ждут смерти.


Нет. Джаны - это джханы. Ниббана - это ниббана. В Тхераваде прекрасно знают о джханах, но Ниббаной их не считают.



> А я в свою очередь не примину напомнить, что мы говорим о Будде для него относительная истина истиной не является. Она уже не истина даже для Арьи и Архата. Для понимания этого даже не требуется прямого постижения, достаточно взглянуть на характеристики относительной истины, одна из них гласит, что она не должна противоречить принятому в миру.


При чём здесь истины? От того, что Будда реализовал анатта, аничча, дуккха, и говорит с позиции ккхандх, а не "я" и "личности", его ккхандхи, состоящие из дхамм, никуда не исчезли. Пока Будда был жив (до 80 года с момента рождения) эти ккхандхи присутствовали.



> Невозможно устранить жажду, пока объект жажды видится реально существующим,


Совершенно верно. Поэтому Будда узрел отсутствие души  и сформулировал концепцию анатта. Но это не означает, что сами ккхандхи перестали существовать.



> Когда мы в медитации правильно сосредотачиваемся на достоверном, в соответствии с раличающей мудростью обекте, а именно отсутствии реально существующего объекта жажды, получаем опыт такого переживания, мы в постмедетативном состоянии, столкнувшись с видимостью, слышимостью и.т.д. объекта понимаем, что эта видимость... - мираж. Мираж есть, но он потому и мираж потому, что видимое... в нем реально, не существует.


Вы неверно понимаете этот момент. Из того, что практик видит, что "я" не существует, не следует, что дхаммы не существуют. Описание в терминах дхамм и есть та самая абсолютная истина.



> Если вы утверждаете, что тело Будды существует, тогда видимость тела не мираж, а само тело не подобно миражу, оно реал.


Конечно тело при жизни Будды не было миражом. Если бы оно было миражом, откуда бы сейчас взялись сарира дхату Будды? Откуда бы взялся Зуб Будды?



> Ну вот собственно мы и добрались до основного мотива, моего участия в данном диспуте. Бханте, поучать бодхисаттву, а тем более бодхисатву такого уровня, как Его Святейшество, непозволительно даже Архату


Это кто решил, что он бодхисатта? Вы его самого спрашивали об этом? Что он говорит?

----------

Сергей Хос (29.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это кто решил, что он бодхисатта? Вы его самого спрашивали об этом? Что он говорит?


Правильно! основанием веры может быть только вера того, кто верит.
Потому что ум не имеет иной опоры, кроме самого себя.

----------


## Dron

я насчитал четыре этажа. 
или два. Если чердак с подвалом не считать. Т.к. они друг на друга опираются.

----------


## Karadur

> Аксиомы в геометрии принимаются не просто так, а на основании опыта. Если нет случаев, противоречащих им, аксиомы по умолчанию считаются верными. Если же таковые случаи появляются, аксиомы меняются.


Да, но смотря что иметь в виду под опытом. Аксиомы признаются верными на основе очевидности и, фактически, по соглашению между людьми - всем очевидно, что
- что такое точка
- что точки могут совпадать, могут не совпадать
- что если они не совпадают, то между ними поместится ещё одна точка

и так далее. Т.е. тут не какой-то физический опыт, а опыт непосредственного восприятия, понимания.




> Можно. Но реальность может оказаться несколько иной, нежели договоры между двумя людьми.


Даже фундаментальные математические аксиомы и аксиомы логики  - продукт прямого познания и соглашения между математиками. Т.е. они соглашаются с тем, что их познание совпадает.




> Тогда зачем вы требуете от меня, чтобы в моём списке одно вытекало из другого?


Так вы сами утверждали в начале дискуссии, что раз число существ бесконечно, то всегда найдётся бесконечное число подходящих рождений.
Потом вы смягчили утверждение, что подходящих рождений может быть конечное число.
Осталось непонятным, почему это конечное число не может быть равно нулю.




> Не связанным, а однофазным.


В данном случае когерентность - это не просто однофазность, а связность. Чтобы получился когерентный свет, нужны особые условия и один источник излучения.




> Тогда вопрос о недостаточности вариантов точно также можно адресовать и сторонникам антарабхавы.


Там предполагается, что для того, чтобы где-то родиться, нужно иметь с этим местоим/родителями кармическую связь.
Кармическая связь - это тоже, конечно, загадочная сущность без объяснения механизма, но, по крайней мере,  тибетский буддизм говорит, как именно она проявляется. Т.е. нельзя родиться где угодно во вселенной. Т.к. карма проявляется при появлении подходящих условий (привязка к условиям - и есть кармическая связь), то в этой теории вообще, фактически, нет единственного подходящего рождения. 
Есть некий выбор мест рождения, с которыми есть кармическая связь. А дальше реализуется карма.




> Это уже ваше представление. Вы знаете, что такое закон вероятности?


Более чем. Но тут всё зависит от того, как вы определяете "закон вероятности". В моём понимании есть математические правила, которе помогают изучать вероятностные события.




> Например выпадения орла или решки? Закон вероятнсоти тоже сидит и сортирует?


В таком смысле нет "закона вероятности" вообще. Можно говорить о законе распределения частоты выпадений орла и решки.




> Есть ещё более странная связь с тему ЖС с кем было взаимодействие.  
> В антарабхаве гандхабба "знает" и "видит" волшебным образом всякие спаривающиеся пары и т.п. Что ещё блее нелепо. Нет тела, нет органов чувств, а существо вдруг обрело некие сверхспособности, которых у него не было до смерти и которых не будет после рождения.


Почему, там как раз есть и тело, и органы, но они, конечно, не физические. Сверхспособности обусловлены местоприбыванием, свойствами мира.
Преты тоже обладают некими сверхспособностями по сравнению с людьми, но при этом нельзя сказать, что они в лучших условиях.

----------


## Karadur

> Вера в бардо - это возврат к вере в атман (не без влияние индуизма)


Каким именно образом из идеи бардо следует, что есть атман?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Каким именно образом из идеи бардо следует, что есть атман?


Если это не один из 6 видов рождение в 3 мирах сансары, то тогда допускается посмертное состояние (души, атмана) или тождественности атману оной или нескольких из скандх, что противоречит словам Будды, об распадении 5 скандх во время сметрти. Если же бардо - это одно из рождений в мирах, например в виде призрака, частично помнящего последнее рождение человеком и контактирующего с людьми, посредством медиума, йогина или шамана, то отдельное название "бардо" ошибочно, т.к. это не бардо, а одно из рождений в мирах сансары.

----------


## Tong Po

> Если же бардо - это одно из рождений в мирах, например в виде призрака, частично помнящего последнее рождение человеком и контактирующего с людьми, посредством медиума, йогина или шамана, то отдельное название "бардо" ошибочно, т.к. это не бардо, а одно из рождений в мирах сансары.


Да сколько ж можно повторять-то, что *бардо - это интервал между двумя состояниями сознания*. Я вот, например, и сейчас в бардо нахожусь. В бардо бодрствования. Оно дано мне в ощущениях. Оно наличиствует. И бессмысленно пытаться доказать мне, что его нету. И да, я - в сансаре. Но не призрак, а вполне себе человек. Отдельное название для разных (но вполне конкретных видов бардо) нужно исключительно в методологических целях. Оно нужно тем, кто практикует соответствующие садханы. А кто не практикует - тому не нужно. Вот и всё.

----------

filoleg (29.10.2010), Won Soeng (29.10.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (29.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если же бардо - это одно из рождений в мирах, например в виде призрака, частично помнящего последнее рождение человеком и контактирующего с людьми, посредством медиума, йогина или шамана, то отдельное название "бардо" ошибочно, т.к. это не бардо, а одно из рождений в мирах сансары.


Бардо или бармадо (звучит конечно оригинально) переводится как промежуток, период. На санскрите antara. Некоторый промежуток, промежуточное состояние. В этом плане Tong Po прав. Так можно обозначить любой промежуток или любое состояние, которое является устойчивым хоть на какое-то время. Взять тоже бодрствование, сон и пр.

----------

Karadur (29.10.2010), Денис Евгеньев (29.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> и так далее. Т.е. тут не какой-то физический опыт, а опыт непосредственного восприятия, понимания.


Тут есть опыт верифицируемости. Аскиопы потому и принимаются, что они очевидны любому. А не потому, что два - три человека решили считать их таковыми.



> Так вы сами утверждали в начале дискуссии, что раз число существ бесконечно, то всегда найдётся бесконечное число подходящих рождений.
> Потом вы смягчили утверждение, что подходящих рождений может быть конечное число.
> Осталось непонятным, почему это конечное число не может быть равно нулю.


А почему оно *должно быть* равно нулю? 



> В данном случае когерентность - это не просто однофазность, а связность. Чтобы получился когерентный свет, нужны особые условия и один источник излучения.


Никаких особых условий не нужно. Нужен только плоский фронт волны, который достигается моночастотностью и однофазностью излучения.



> Там предполагается, что для того, чтобы где-то родиться, нужно иметь с этим местоим/родителями кармическую связь.
> Кармическая связь - это тоже, конечно, загадочная сущность без объяснения механизма, но, по крайней мере,  тибетский буддизм говорит, как именно она проявляется.


Более того, это ещё более загадочная сущность. Потому, что накладывает ещё большую обусловленность, но при этом ничего не объясняет. "Кармическая связь". Звучит красиво, но практического толка от такого определения нет. 



> Т.е. нельзя родиться где угодно во вселенной.


Т.е. если один рождается кошкой, то второй обязательно должен родится мышкой?



> Т.к. карма проявляется при появлении подходящих условий (привязка к условиям - и есть кармическая связь), то в этой теории вообще, фактически, нет единственного подходящего рождения. 
> Есть некий выбор мест рождения, с которыми есть кармическая связь. А дальше реализуется карма.


Это получается ещё большая детерминированность нежели та, которая вас не устраивала при мгновенном перерождении. Здесь количество вариантов подходящих родителей должно быть ещё меньшим.
И, опять же, само бардо не снимает вопроса что делать, если срок бардо закончился, а подходящих родителей не найдено. 



> Более чем. Но тут всё зависит от того, как вы определяете "закон вероятности". В моём понимании есть математические правила, которе помогают изучать вероятностные события.


Самое главное, что закон - не некая персонифицированная сущность, которая распределяет души.



> В таком смысле нет "закона вероятности" вообще. Можно говорить о законе распределения частоты выпадений орла и решки.


С определённой вероятностью.



> Почему, там как раз есть и тело, и органы, но они, конечно, не физические. Сверхспособности обусловлены местоприбыванием, свойствами мира.
> Преты тоже обладают некими сверхспособностями по сравнению с людьми, но при этом нельзя сказать, что они в лучших условиях.


Раз есть тело, то весь комплект нама-рупы присутствует. Тогда непонятно почему мы вообще должны выделять антарабхаву в некое отдельное рождение. Остаётся только вопрос в какой сфере перерождается ЖС в антарабхаве.

----------


## Pavel

> Да сколько ж можно повторять-то, что *бардо - это интервал между двумя состояниями сознания*.


Понятно, тогда хотелось бы уточнить, всегда ли есть у бардо продолжительность во времени? Есть ли она между смертью и жизнью и какова, если есть (или неопределенна, сколь угодно мала или сколь угодно велика, 40 дней, 49 дней, мгновенна....)?

----------


## Пилигрим

[QUOTE=Топпер;363247]


> При чём здесь истины?


Осознали? Вот и хорошо. Теперь перестаните тыкать в меня относительной истиной?



> От того, что Будда реализовал анатта, аничча, дуккха, и говорит с позиции ккхандх, а не "я" и "личности", его ккхандхи, состоящие из дхамм, никуда не исчезли. Пока Будда был жив (до 80 года с момента рождения) эти ккхандхи присутствовали.





> Совершенно верно. Поэтому Будда узрел отсутствие души  и сформулировал концепцию анатта. Но это не означает, что сами ккхандхи перестали существовать.





> Вы неверно понимаете этот момент. Из того, что практик видит, что "я" не существует, не следует, что дхаммы не существуют. Описание в терминах дхамм и есть та самая абсолютная истина.


Вы уже свыклись с отсутствием "я"? Не останавливайтесь продолжайте исследовать, проанализируйте скандхи, на предмет их реальности, далее дхармы, существование, когда убедитесь, с помощью раличающей мудрости, в нереальности возникновения самого возникновения и сможете это логически безупречно обосновать, это будет уровень философа Его Свтейшества, только с него, не ранее, можно себе позволить оппонировать ему.



> Конечно тело при жизни Будды не было миражом. Если бы оно было миражом, откуда бы сейчас взялись сарира дхату Будды? Откуда бы взялся Зуб Будды?


Всякое, возникновение (и последующее существование) иммет своим началом неведение. Попросите Zomа, он найдет подтверждение этому в суттах.



> Это кто решил, что он бодхисатта? Вы его самого спрашивали об этом? Что он говорит?


Я думал вы меня проверяли, когда предлагали воспользоваться несоответствующим инструментом, для оценки истинности?  Поскольку вы вновь предлагаете мне сделать тоже самое, несмотря на то что я ранее уже говорил о несоответствии инструментария, похоже вы искренне верите в непогрешимость эмпирики омраченного существа.

----------


## Топпер

> Вы уже свыклись с отсутствием "я"? Не останавливайтесь продолжайте исследовать, проанализируйте скандхи, на предмет их реальности, далее дхармы, существование, когда убедитесь, с помощью раличающей мудрости, в нереальности возникновения самого возникновения и сможете это логически безупречно обосновать, это будет уровень философа Его Свтейшества, только с него, не ранее, можно себе позволить оппонировать ему.
> .


В таком тоне я с вами общаться не буду.

----------


## Пилигрим

> В таком тоне я с вами общаться не буду.


Не обижайте Бханте. Я ведь только продемострировал вам тон, в котором вы заочно оппонируете Его Святейшеству. Если вы публично извинитесь перед ним, я публично извинюсь перед вами

----------


## Топпер

Да мне ваши извинения не нужны. Просто вижу, что общаться смысла нет.

----------


## Karadur

> Да сколько ж можно повторять-то, что *бардо - это интервал между двумя состояниями сознания*. Я вот, например, и сейчас в бардо нахожусь. В бардо бодрствования. Оно дано мне в ощущениях. Оно наличиствует. И бессмысленно пытаться доказать мне, что его нету. И да, я - в сансаре. Но не призрак, а вполне себе человек. Отдельное название для разных (но вполне конкретных видов бардо) нужно исключительно в методологических целях. Оно нужно тем, кто практикует соответствующие садханы. А кто не практикует - тому не нужно. Вот и всё.


Надо признать, что это не отвечает на вопрос Топпера насчёт того, в каком мире пребывает сознание между рождениями.

Насколько я знаю, под бардо может пониматься, как пишете вы и filoleg, просто устойчивое состояние сознания (бардо бодроствования, бардо сна и т.д.), так и конкретный промежуток между рождениями.

С одной стороны, идея бардо подразумневает, что переходы через разные бардо "мгновенны" (и в эти мгновения можно как раз увидеть Ясный Свет, кстати).
А с другой, бардо всё-таки должно опираться на какой-то из миров.

----------


## Zom

> А с другой, бардо всё-таки должно опираться на какой-то из миров.


Если брать эту теорию, то самым логичным было бы поставить "гандхаббу" в тот же мир, где существо и умерло. Ну да, рупа сбросилась, ну а нама пока "витает в воздухе" .. )

----------


## Tong Po

> Если брать эту теорию, то самым логичным было бы поставить "гандхаббу" в тот же мир, где существо и умерло. Ну да, рупа сбросилась, ну а нама пока "витает в воздухе" .. )


Очень даже может быть... Хотя... Мне, в данный момент, ближе воззрения читтаматры, а посему неважно в каком "мире" это самое бардо.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> рупа сбросилась, ну а нама пока "витает в воздухе" .. )


Ежели кто уже без рупы, так какой же тут ему воздух?

----------


## Zom

> Ежели кто уже без рупы, так какой же тут ему воздух?


Ну образно так. В том смысле, что в арупа-локу такое бестелесное существо не переходит (ибо это совсем уж абсурдно).

----------

Сергей Хос (29.10.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> А почему оно *должно быть* равно нулю?


Если считать процесс чисто случайным, хаотическим, то оно должно время от времени быть равно 0. Если 0 никогда не "выпадает", значит, есть какая-то закономерность, скрытый фактор.




> Никаких особых условий не нужно. Нужен только плоский фронт волны, который достигается моночастотностью и однофазностью излучения.


Ну да, и за изобретение лазера дали нобелевскую премию. Ибо добиться этого трудно; фотоны синхронизируются специальными ухищрениями.




> Более того, это ещё более загадочная сущность. Потому, что накладывает ещё большую обусловленность, но при этом ничего не объясняет. "Кармическая связь". Звучит красиво, но практического толка от такого определения нет.


Напротив, "кармическая связь" - это всего лишь один из аспектов кармы. Ведь любое (взаимо)действие создаёт карму; вот привязка кармы  объектам действия (или привязка объектов к карме) и является кармической связью.




> Т.е. если один рождается кошкой, то второй обязательно должен родится мышкой?


Если между людьми(существами) сильная эмоциональная связь, то они могут рождаться в сходных условиях и встречаться в разных ипостасях в разных жизнях.




> Это получается ещё большая детерминированность нежели та, которая вас не устраивала при мгновенном перерождении. Здесь количество вариантов подходящих родителей должно быть ещё меньшим.


Но все варианты обусловлены кармической связью, то есть, рождение в любом из вариантов означает проявление ранее накопленной кармы. Т.е. идёт всё по закону кармы.




> И, опять же, само бардо не снимает вопроса что делать, если срок бардо закончился, а подходящих родителей не найдено.


Не снимает, но сильно сглаживает. Вариант с бардо и кармическими связями лучше, чем рождение где угодно в бесконечном числе миров.

Я думаю, что, так как кармы у каждого накоплено много, то подходящих вариантов должно быть достаточно.

Сама же концепция обязательного перерождения в течение 49 дней слаба, если её рассматривать критически и понимать дни в бардо как земные дни.
Я бы рассматривал их метафорически, с учётом того, что там время может течь по-другому.




> Самое главное, что закон - не некая персонифицированная сущность, которая распределяет души.


Это так и в тхераваде, и в тибетском буддизме с бардо.




> Раз есть тело, то весь комплект нама-рупы присутствует. Тогда непонятно почему мы вообще должны выделять антарабхаву в некое отдельное рождение. Остаётся только вопрос в какой сфере перерождается ЖС в антарабхаве.


Бардо смерти выделяют потому, что оно связано с предыдущей жизнью: видения там зависят от кармы и переживаний в прошлой жизни, состояние это сравнительно нестабильно и приводит к более "плотному" рождению.
В некотором смысле (это моё понимание), бардо смерти - это продолжение умирания, но уже без физического тела.

----------


## Karadur

> Если брать эту теорию, то самым логичным было бы поставить "гандхаббу" в тот же мир, где существо и умерло. Ну да, рупа сбросилась, ну а нама пока "витает в воздухе" .. )


Так примерно и должно быть, это логично, ведь по описаниям, из бардо на начальном этапе можно наблюдать за физ. миром; где-то читал, что там можно и застрять, если есть сильная привязанность к чему или кому-либо в прожитой жизни.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Да сколько ж можно повторять-то, что *бардо - это интервал между двумя состояниями сознания*. Я вот, например, и сейчас в бардо нахожусь. В бардо бодрствования. Оно дано мне в ощущениях. Оно наличиствует. И бессмысленно пытаться доказать мне, что его нету. И да, я - в сансаре. Но не призрак, а вполне себе человек. Отдельное название для разных (но вполне конкретных видов бардо) нужно исключительно в методологических целях. Оно нужно тем, кто практикует соответствующие садханы. А кто не практикует - тому не нужно. Вот и всё.


Я и о таком варианте говорил, не помню в этой или паралельной теме "Чего ждать после смерти?". Вполне возможно практически все описанное в "Бардо тходел", происходит в сознании умирающего и даже, что для него субъективно проходит длительное время, но в объективном мире живых людей отнюдь не проходит 40 или 49 дней.

----------


## Топпер

> Если считать процесс чисто случайным, хаотическим, то оно должно время от времени быть равно 0. Если 0 никогда не "выпадает", значит, есть какая-то закономерность, скрытый фактор.


Видимо вероятность ноля, как и вероятность бесконечно большого числа вариантов, бесконечно маловероятна. А любое число отличное от ноля - уже годится.
Хотя допускаю, что есть и некий механизм препятствующий нулевому значению. Механизм о котором Будда не счёл нужным говорить.



> Ну да, и за изобретение лазера дали нобелевскую премию. Ибо добиться этого трудно; фотоны синхронизируются специальными ухищрениями.


Вечещство нужно определённого типа. Которое может осуществлять управляемый переход электронов с одного атомарного уровня на другой.



> Напротив, "кармическая связь" - это всего лишь один из аспектов кармы. Ведь любое (взаимо)действие создаёт карму; вот привязка кармы  объектам действия (или привязка объектов к карме) и является кармической связью.


Далеко не любое взаимодействие порождает камму. Только волитивное.
Да и за бесконечное количество жизней должно накопиться бесконечное количество взаимосвязей.
Кстати, этот вариант может быть применён и к тхераваде: допустим, что таковые связи существуют. Тогда ЖС перерождается в соответствии с этой связью. Опять же наличие антарабхавы здесь не обязательно.



> Если между людьми(существами) сильная эмоциональная связь, то они могут рождаться в сходных условиях и встречаться в разных ипостасях в разных жизнях.


Могут. Будда этого не отрицал.



> Но все варианты обусловлены кармической связью, то есть, рождение в любом из вариантов означает проявление ранее накопленной кармы. Т.е. идёт всё по закону кармы.


Так закон каммы я и не отрицал. Он, конечно играет роль при перерождениях. Единственное в чём мы расходимся так это в том, что вы утверждаете (как я понял) что связь должна быть с конкретным ЖС, а я говорю, что с любым, для которого подходит камма.



> Сама же концепция обязательного перерождения в течение 49 дней слаба, если её рассматривать критически и понимать дни в бардо как земные дни.
> Я бы рассматривал их метафорически, с учётом того, что там время может течь по-другому.


Так всё это может работать и без бардо. Просто за счёт каммических связей.
А насчёт дней в бардо: так ведь Бардо Тодол читают именно по человеческим дням.



> Бардо смерти выделяют потому, что оно связано с предыдущей жизнью: видения там зависят от кармы и переживаний в прошлой жизни, состояние это сравнительно нестабильно и приводит к более "плотному" рождению.
> В некотором смысле (это моё понимание), бардо смерти - это продолжение умирания, но уже без физического тела.


А вот это самое интересное. Потому, как если принять, что бардо -  это процесс умирания (а не некий отдельный от тела процесс), да ещё с субъективным ощущением времени по вашей версии, то в Тхераваде тоже есть речь о камманимите и джатинимите - внешних и внутренних знаках видениях, сигнализирующих о последующем перерождении. Но они происходят ещё при неполной смерти человека. Пока он ещё остаётся "соединённым" телом

----------

Karadur (30.10.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Видимо вероятность ноля, как и вероятность бесконечно большого числа вариантов, бесконечно маловероятна. А любое число отличное от ноля - уже годится.
> Хотя допускаю, что есть и некий механизм препятствующий нулевому значению. Механизм о котором Будда не счёл нужным говорить.


Ненулевое значение числа возможных перерождений - это не единственное необходимое требование. Надо ещё, чтобы возможные перерождения совпадали или превосходили число текущих смертей.
Т.е. согласование должно быть и оно должно выполняться всегда, иначе иногда будут происходить немгновенные перерождения. А если существо не перерождается в сансаре, получается, что оно в нирване.




> Далеко не любое взаимодействие порождает камму. Только волитивное.Да и за бесконечное количество жизней должно накопиться бесконечное количество взаимосвязей.


Т.к. карма время от времени проявляется и реализуется, то на текущее рождение, по идее, должно влиять какое-то конечное число кармических связей.




> Кстати, этот вариант может быть применён и к тхераваде: допустим, что таковые связи существуют. Тогда ЖС перерождается в соответствии с этой связью. Опять же наличие антарабхавы здесь не обязательно.


Да, в общем-то, единственный спорный момент здесь (для меня лично) - это мгновенность. Для мгновенности надо, чтобы рождение уже было готово.
Промежуточное состояние даёт возможность подождать.




> Так закон каммы я и не отрицал. Он, конечно играет роль при перерождениях. Единственное в чём мы расходимся так это в том, что вы утверждаете (как я понял) что связь должна быть с конкретным ЖС, а я говорю, что с любым, для которого подходит камма.


Для меня это одно и то же - если подходит карма, то и связь есть. Т.е. кармическая связь - это не какое-то нововведение позднего буддизма  :Smilie: , это чуть более детальное описание действия и механизма кармы.




> Так всё это может работать и без бардо. Просто за счёт каммических связей. А насчёт дней в бардо: так ведь Бардо Тодол читают именно по человеческим дням.


В идее бардо есть свои логические нестыковки, хотя и вполне решаемые. Или у меня просто понимания недостаёт.




> А вот это самое интересное. Потому, как если принять, что бардо -  это процесс умирания (а не некий отдельный от тела процесс), да ещё с субъективным ощущением времени по вашей версии, то в Тхераваде тоже есть речь о камманимите и джатинимите - внешних и внутренних знаках видениях, сигнализирующих о последующем перерождении. Но они происходят ещё при неполной смерти человека. Пока он ещё остаётся "соединённым" телом


Это один из первых этапов, описанных в "Бардо Тходол". Но там описываются и этапы, следующие уже после смерти физ. тела.

----------


## AlexТ

> Да сколько ж можно повторять-то, что *бардо - это интервал между двумя состояниями сознания*.


Вопросы: 

1) Как оно может быть познано если оно находится между моментами сознания? В бардо ведь, как вы говорите, нет сознания. 

2) Чем это отличается от бесознательного состояния, или от Бхаванга-читта (_которая по Абхидхамме присутствует в промежутке между читт и связывает продолжительности индувидуального потока_ )


3) Как такой промежуток может длится 49 дней?



Спасибо.

----------


## Won Soeng

Разве состояния сознания не состоят из моментов сознания? Переход сознания из состояния в состояние тоже может состоять из моментов сознания.

----------


## AlexТ

> Разве состояния сознания не состоят из моментов сознания? Переход сознания из состояния в состояние тоже может состоять из моментов сознания.


Я не заметил что говорится о сознаниях (мн. число) а не между двумя.

В любом случае:

Чем бардо отличается от ...
1) определеного потока сознаний?
2) бытия ЖС в одной из локи?
3) Предсмертного состояния с различными нимитами?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не заметил что говорится о сознаниях (мн. число) а не между двумя.
> 
> В любом случае:
> 
> Чем бардо отличается от ...
> 1) определеного потока сознаний?
> 2) бытия ЖС в одной из локи?
> 3) Предсмертного состояния с различными нимитами?


Я не знаю, на самом деле. Если точнее, то сосредоточение на идеях о локальности сознания (его нахождении тут или там) я полагаю неправильным. Но некоторые учения полезны в относительном смысле, даже если они ошибочны в абсолютном. Например многие лекарства устраняют симптотомы, но не лечат тело и/или психику.

Однако, вполне очевидно, что по мере прекращения функций тела сознание будет переживать те или иные ощущения. Эти ощущения могут быть очень омрачающими. В конечном итоге о моменте окончательного прекращения сознания в теле умирающего, как и о моменте самого первого возникновения сознания в теле зачатого, не говоря уже о моментах возникновения и прекращения сознания в камалоке или арупалоке каких-то общепринятых знаний нет.

----------

Tong Po (30.10.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> 1) Как оно может быть познано если оно находится между моментами сознания?


М-мм. Ну Вы же осознаёте, тот факт, что Вы, например, бодрствуете? Или нет?! Так вот, бодрствование - это бардо. Бардо бодрствования. Оно, что Вам неочевидно?!




> 2) Чем это отличается от бесознательного состояния, или от Бхаванга-читта (


Ну-уу. Не уверен, что правильно Вас понял. Интервал между двумя состояниями сознания - это некое иное (отличное от этих двух) состояние сознания..




> 3) Как такой промежуток может длится 49 дней?


А собственно, почему нет? Вы же можете, например, спать 8 часов? То есть Ваше бардо сна - длится 8 часов. Почему бы некоему бврдо не длится 49 дней?

----------

Аня Приходящая (08.12.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> 1) определеного потока сознаний?


ИМХО, ничем принципиальным. Но это, подчёркиваю - ИМХО.

----------


## AlexТ

> М-мм. Ну Вы же осознаёте, тот факт, что Вы, например, бодрствуете? Или нет?! Так вот, бодрствование - это бардо. Бардо бодрствования. Оно, что Вам неочевидно?!


A чем отличается Бардо бодрствования от бодрствования? Все 5 скандхи есть. Также бодрствование происходит в одной из лок, мир Людей.





> Почему бы некоему бaрдо не длится 49 дней?


Существуют ли скандхи в том Бардо? Чем это бардо отличается от перерождения в ту локу?

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну, если бардо=бармадо=интервал, то 49 часов - это всяко бардо.

----------


## Karadur

> Ну-уу. Не уверен, что правильно Вас понял. Интервал между двумя состояниями сознания - это некое иное (отличное от этих двух) состояние сознания..


Мне кажется, вы даёте не совсем точное определение. Тут многие поняли вас так, что бардо - это *не* состояние сознания. Словосочетание "интервал между..." сбивает с толку.

Более точное, на мой взгляд, определение дал filoleg: бардо - это некое устойчивое состояние сознания, например, бодрствование, сон, пребывание в одной из лок и так далее.

----------


## Tong Po

> Более точное, на мой взгляд, определение дал filoleg: бардо - это некое устойчивое состояние сознания, например, бодрствование, сон, пребывание в одной из лок и так далее.


Согласен.

----------


## Сергей Хос

[QUOTE=Нико;360684]


> Но просто-"я" продолжит своё существование. Нужно просто хорошо врубиться, что это за просто номинальное "я".


И что же это за "просто Я" (nga tsam)?
Чем оно отличается от номинального, которое возникает как рефлексия "разрушающегося собрания"?

----------


## Вантус

А каково определение "Ясного света" в Гухьясамадже, кто-нибудь помнит? Т.е. не современные басни, а что именно в тексте комментария  написано? Боюсь, если это огласить, то тхеравадины обрадуются, и признают Гухьясамаджу не противоречащей палийскому канону, а все прочие - не очень. Ибо это как бы необусловленное. Помните, какие дхармы необусловленные?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А каково определение "Ясного света" в Гухьясамадже, кто-нибудь помнит? Т.е. не современные басни, а что именно в тексте комментария  написано? Боюсь, если это огласить, то тхеравадины обрадуются, и признают Гухьясамаджу не противоречащей палийскому канону, а все прочие - не очень. Ибо это как бы необусловленное. Помните, какие дхармы необусловленные?


"Гухьясамаджа-тантра – единственная из тантр, которую Будда Шакьямуни проповедовал непосредственно людям. Индийский царь Индрабодхи обратился к Будде с просьбой дать ему такой метод Освобождения, чтобы он при этом не оставлял ни дел военачальника, ни семейных, ни заботы о народе царства. Бхагаван (Самый Почитаемый) чудесным образом превратился в форму Отца-Матери (Яб-Юм) Гухьясамаджи, сидящего в центре мандалы в окружении свиты из тридцати двух божеств и в таком виде изложил царю коренную тантру Гухьясамаджи."

Одно предположение, что Будда Шакьямуни являлся в виде спаривающихся существ, оскорбляет чувства буддистов, не признающих тантру буддийской практикой.

----------


## Вантус

А еще могу порадовать, что "Ум ясного света" присутствует, когда *все* 5 скандх распались. Т.е. ничего не ощущается, не познается и т.п. Нечем познавать, так сказать. Я бы не сказал что "Ясный свет"="Ниббана", там тонкостей много, но довольно схоже. Главным образом, вопрос в том, что Ниббана определяется как дхарма, тогда как "Ясный свет" довольно хитроумно (т.е. впрямую не говорится, что это - дхарма).

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (07.12.2010)

----------


## Вантус

> Одно предположение, что Будда Шакьямуни являлся в виде спаривающихся существ, оскорбляет чувства буддистов, не признающих тантру буддийской практикой.


И чем же это Вас оскорбляет? Как бы буддист должен оставить такое дурное чувство, как оскорбленность, основанное на клешах гнева и жажды, и упражняться в брахмавихарах. Чем не замечательный пример для практики таковых? 
А вообще в тантрах принято изображать соединение индрии с вишаей как совокупление,  Метафора такая. К тому же, Будда явился не в теле монаха, а в магически созданном теле, не нарушая, таким образом, Винаю.
Более того, Индрабодхи не был монахом, стало быть, не было ничего предосудительного в том, что он совокуплялся, со своими же женами. Более того, Индрабодхи увидал архатов, захотел быть, как они, и попросил у Будды наставлений, как бы ему уподобиться архатам, не бросая хозяйства, ибо не мог же он бросить царство на произвол судьбы. Будда ему такой метод дал. Чего же тут нехорошего?
Более того, не подлежит сомнению, что будда Шакьямуни до ухода из дома вступал в половые сношения.

Более того, Будда учил этому методу только тех, кто мог его использовать, в строжайшей тайне от тех, кого бы могло смутить то, что WOLF смущает. Так что никакого вреда другим обучаемым не было.

Ах да, неизвестно, было ли это до введения параджика №1 или после. Если до - то и вовсе никаких вопросов быть не может.

----------

Legba (28.05.2012), Александр Владленович Белоусов (07.12.2010), Такович (07.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

"Одно предположение, что Будда Шакьямуни являлся в виде спаривающихся существ, оскорбляет чувства буддистов, не признающих тантру буддийской практикой. "

Во до чего дорогие Ваджрные братья и сестры доводит обсуждение Ваджраяны на открытых ресурсах. Волф во всю негативную карму накапливает отзываясь из-за непонимания такими дурными словах о Ваджраяне.

Вольф, скажите, вы считаете секс грязным или все дело в состоянии ума того кто так считает?

----------


## Zom

> Волф во всю негативную карму накапливает отзываясь из-за непонимания такими дурными словах о Ваджраяне.


Не забывайте указывать, что он накапливает её только с точки зрения ваджраяны -)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вольф, скажите, вы считаете секс грязным или все дело в состоянии ума того кто так считает?


Нет, я считаю, что Будда Шакьямуни отбросил тягу к чувственным удовольствиям, еще до своего просветления под деревом Бодхи. И не мог являться в виде тантрических образов, тем более через сотни лет после паринирваны. А потом у Будды были встречи с людьми, подобными Индрабодхи, и он им давал аутентичные нетантрические методы, а тут с чего бы ему какие-то особые методы давать  :Smilie: 
И как правильно заметил Zom, никакой неблагой кармы я не накапливаю, т.к. уверен на 100%, что Будда Шакьямуни тантре не учил. Никаких личных оскорблений, никому не наношу, а если у кого-то происходят вспышки гнева или другие эмоции, оттого что я в открытую заявляю о том, что Будда Шакьямуни не учил тантре, то это их проблемы, на которые им стоит обратить внимание.

----------


## Нико

> А еще могу порадовать, что "Ум ясного света" присутствует, когда *все* 5 скандх распались. Т.е. ничего не ощущается, не познается и т.п. Нечем познавать, так сказать. Я бы не сказал что "Ясный свет"="Ниббана", там тонкостей много, но довольно схоже. Главным образом, вопрос в том, что Ниббана определяется как дхарма, тогда как "Ясный свет" довольно хитроумно (т.е. впрямую не говорится, что это - дхарма).


Если ясный свет можно познать, то это дхарма, конечно.... При чём тут разные хитроумности... Если ясный свет познать нельзя, то тантра как таковая (плюс махамудра и дзогчен) теряют смысл.

----------


## Нико

> никакой неблагой кармы я не накапливаю, т.к. уверен на 100%, что Будда Шакьямуни тантре не учил.


Здорово, когда можно иметь в чём-то стопроцентную уверенность! Наверное, она основана на прямом восприятии всех учений, данных Бхагаваном?

----------

Pema Sonam (07.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

Даже если жизнь одна, и сознание начинается в момент рождения (_или ещё в утробе матери на поздних стадиях_) и кончается при смерти тела - даже тогда жизнь ощущается безконечной (_не важно если она длилась 5 или 105 лет_).  Смерть это не случай в жизни для этого сознания. Сознание не может сознавать своего не существования до возникновения и своё не существование после смерти. Что находится за этими двумя границами, сознание не знает. Мы можем видеть что происходит с чужим телом когда человек умирает. Но свою смерть (_не умирание, а то что после прекращения сознания_) не ощутить. Нечем ощутить.  Это как спрашивать что находится за пространством.  Нельзя шагнуть за пределы пространства. Так и сознание не может сознавать что было до своего возникновение и что будет после своего прекращения.  Жизнь для сознания без-конечна, то есть вечна. Вечна не в смысле бесконечного количество случаев момент за моментом, а то что нету сознания начала и конца. Нету ощущения ограничения.

Если есть конечное количество перерождений и Париниббана это конец, то и здесь смысл такой же. Конец не ощущается.

----------

Федор Ф (27.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мы можем видеть что происходит с чужим телом когда человек умирает. Но свою смерть (_не умирание, а то что после прекращения сознания_) не ощутить. Нечем ощутить.  Это как спрашивать что находится за пространством.


А каким сознанием Будда знал об обстоятельствах своих предыдущих рождений? да еще и с подробностями.
Мало того, такое возможно не только для Будды и даже не только для буддистов. каким образом?

----------


## Федор Ф

> А каким сознанием Будда знал об обстоятельствах своих предыдущих рождений? да еще и с подробностями.
> Мало того, такое возможно не только для Будды и даже не только для буддистов. каким образом?


Насколько я понял, Алекс имел в виду несколько иное. Не то, что сознание ограничено одной жизнью, а то, что в жизни мы не чувствуем этих границ. То есть психологически мы ощущаем себя бессмертными. Я, кстати, согласен с этим. Подметил такую особенность, что все мы знаем о смерти, но как бы не верим  в собственную смерть, пока живем. Вернее, не ощущаем, что это возможно и живем так, как будто смерть не придет. Что это? обман коварной природы?

----------

AlexТ (27.05.2012), Сергей Хос (27.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Насколько я понял, Алекс имел в виду несколько иное. Не то, что сознание ограничено одной жизнью, а то, что в жизни мы не чувствуем этих границ. То есть психологически мы ощущаем себя бессмертными. Я, кстати, согласен с этим. Подметил такую особенность, что все мы знаем о смерти, но как бы не верим  в собственную смерть, пока живем. Вернее, не ощущаем, что это возможно и живем так, как будто смерть не придет. Что это? обман коварной природы?


Наверное да, обман коварной природы.
Поэтому в буддизме прежде чем приступить к собственно практике Дхармы продумывают "четыре предварительные мысли", из которых две первые - мысль о драгоценности человеческого рождения и о неизбежности смерти. Именно чтобы избавиться от обманчивого очарования мнимого бессмертия.

----------

Алевлад (28.05.2012), Федор Ф (27.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Именно чтобы избавиться от обманчивого очарования мнимого бессмертия.


Хос, да ты истинный пиит. Красиво сказано. ))))

----------

Сергей Хос (27.05.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Наверное да, обман коварной природы.


Полагаю, что психика неподготовленного человека не выдержала бы правды о страдательности существования. Этот обман необходим, чтобы удержать существа в сансаре, поддержать их жажду существования. По этой же причине мы не помним прошлые жизни. Невозможно выдержать эту память. Память о бесчисленных страданиях, болезнях, утратах, смертях. Это выдержать может только очень сильный духом человек. Поэтому это знание открывается только по достижении 4 джханы, когда человек всей своей духовной практикой подготовлен к такому откровению. А если это случается с простыми людьми - психушка обеспечена. Не позавидуешь.

----------

Сергей Хос (27.05.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> А каким сознанием Будда знал об обстоятельствах своих предыдущих рождений? да еще и с подробностями.
> Мало того, такое возможно не только для Будды и даже не только для буддистов. каким образом?


Будда не заходил за пределы 5х совокупностей. Что же я говорю это то что сознание не может сознать своего не существования. Сознание не может само ощутить своё несуществование после Париниббаны (или до возникновения). Это как "лезвие не может порезать само себя".

Это похоже как на то что нельзя вылететь за пределы пространства. Даже если пространство ограничено (допустим диаметр 14 миллиардов лет) то не возможно на космическом корабле залететь за пространство. Вопрос о том, "_что [вакуум, железная стена, и.т.д] находится за пространством_" бессмысленный. Вопрос: "что было до большого взрыва, и сколько это продолжалось" тоже бессмыслено. Время появилось когда был большой взрыв. До этого времени не было. И поэтому вопрос "что было до..." невозможно в принципе.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Будда не заходил за пределы 5х совокупностей.


Какая из пяти познает обстоятельствах предыдущих рождений?

----------


## AlexТ

> Какая из пяти познает обстоятельствах предыдущих рождений?


Kогда воспринимается память о прошлой жизни, это всё познаётся в сознание.  И прошлые жизни не отличаются от совокупностей. Ни жизнь, ни познание её не выходит за 5 совокупностей.

----------


## Ондрий

Увы, за 2 года существования темы, никто так и не смог внятно ответить Топперу (кроме возгласов RTFM!), чем же отличается неуничтожимая бинду от христ.души или атмана.

----------

Алевлад (28.05.2012), Сергей Хос (28.05.2012), Тао (03.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Kогда воспринимается память о прошлой жизни, это всё познаётся в сознание.  И прошлые жизни не отличаются от совокупностей. Ни жизнь, ни познание её не выходит за 5 совокупностей.


Думаю, это не согласуется с абидармой.
Совокупности воспринимают только настоящий и непосредственно предшествующий момент сознания.

----------


## AlexТ

> Думаю, это не согласуется с абидармой.
> Совокупности воспринимают только настоящий и непосредственно предшествующий момент сознания.


Память чего то (_прошлых жизней, и.т.д._) и даже фантазия о будущем, происходят только в настоящем моменте.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Думаю, это не согласуется с абидармой.
> Совокупности воспринимают только настоящий и непосредственно предшествующий момент сознания.


Татхагате доступен любой момент сознания, по причине отсутствия цепляния. Обычное существо цепляется за признаки и поэтому "тащит" признаки от момента к моменту в виде совокупностей.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Сергей Хос;375348]


> И что же это за "просто Я" (nga tsam)?
> Чем оно отличается от номинального, которое возникает как рефлексия "разрушающегося собрания"?


Ничем не отличается. "Простое я" и есть "номинальное".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ничем не отличается. "Простое я" и есть "номинальное".


И оно же - "носитель" кармы?

----------


## Федор Ф

> А каким сознанием Будда знал об обстоятельствах своих предыдущих рождений? да еще и с подробностями.
> Мало того, такое возможно не только для Будды и даже не только для буддистов. каким образом?



Информация о прошлых жизнях заключена не в сознании, а в бессознательном. Это не одно и то же, поскольку сознание осознает, бессознательное  - не осознается. В результате глубокой концентрации человек  достигает этих глубин своим сознанием, осознает, видит  их. 
Что же касается сознания, как такового, давайте посмотрим ПК.* МН 38.* 



> пагубный взгляд возник в бхиккху по имени Сати, сыне рыбака: "Как я понимаю Дхамму Благословенного, то же  сознание   скитается в  круге перерождений, не  другое".


Будда порицал такой взгляд:





> "Заблудший человек, кого я когда-либо учил Дхамме таким образом? Заблудший человек, разве я не учил, что сознание зависимо возникло?... Без условия нет сознания. Но ты, заблудший человек, ложно истолковал это своим неправильным пониманием и повредил себе и стяжал  много зла»


Дальше Будда напоминает о зависимом происхождении. И говорит, что сознание и имя-и-форма взаимообусловлены (как два снопа сена на поле, поддерживают друг друга). Вне имени и формы сознания не существует

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Информация о прошлых жизнях заключена не в сознании, а в бессознательном. Это не одно и то же, поскольку сознание осознает, бессознательное  - не осознается. В результате глубокой концентрации человек  достигает этих глубин своим сознанием, осознает, видит  их.


Так что такое "бессознательное", что за дхарма? это вид сознания или это объект для сознания, которое есть одна из пяти совокупностей?





> Вне имени и формы сознания не существует


Знаю, знаю.
Это известная позиция хинаяны.))))

----------

Wyrd (28.05.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Знаю, знаю.
> Это известная позиция хинаяны.))))


Сергей, это ведь не чей-то взгляд, это цитата из сутты Канона. Вся сутта (и не только эта) посвящена этому вопросу. Будда в этой сутте предостерегает монахов от ошибки, допущенной Сати и настойчиво повторяет, что его понимание - пагубное. 
Но разве для вас ПК не авторитетен? Или вы считаете, что Будда монахам говорил:"Кого я когда-либо учил Дхамме таким образом?", а сам кого-то (кроме монахов?) учил втихушку? А монахам он говорил:запомните, что этот взгляд о сознании - пагубный. К тому же это не единственная сутта. В Каноне эта мысль повторяется сотни раз.

Что касается бессознательного - да, тут вы правы - это мое личное понимание, возможно, не заслуживающее внимания.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но разве для вас ПК не авторитетен? Или вы считаете, что Будда монахам говорил:"Кого я когда-либо учил Дхамме таким образом?", а сам кого-то (кроме монахов?) учил втихушку?


Не "втихушку", а согласно уровню возможностей понимания.
В _Лотосовой сутре_ и в махаянском варианте _Махапаринирваны_ достаточно подробно объясняется, почему проповеданы разные колесницы, не стану пересказывать. Прочтите сами, если интересно.

Вы же не станете пятилетнему ребенку объяснять, например, физиологию зачатия. Хотя это и истина, но Вы ее будете по определенным причинам скрывать.

----------

Ондрий (28.05.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Не "втихушку", а согласно уровню возможностей понимания.
> В _Лотосовой сутре_ достаточно подробно объясняется, почему проповеданы разные колесницы, не стану пересказывать. Прочтите сами, если интересно.


Нет, Сергей. Одно дело - по-разному объяснять, другое, как в приведенных мной цитатах - называть подобное понимание *неправильным и пагубным*, а человека, высказавшего этот взгляд - заблудшим. Не мог Будда одним говорить - я не учил этому, а на самом деле учить. Вы ведь умный человек, не можете не видеть разницы или закрывать глаза на то, что не подтверждает вашу правоту.

Святые Писания не мы с вами составляли. Наше дело вникать, осмысливать, понимать, разбираться, а не спорить и не подстраивать истину под собственные взгляды. Ок?

----------

Сергей Ч (28.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Святые Писания не мы с вами составляли. Наше дело вникать, осмысливать, понимать, разбираться, а не спорить и не подстраивать истину под собственные взгляды. Ок?


Для меня буддизм существует исключительно в контексте традиции реализации и толкования, представленной школами Северного буддизма, основанного на полноте санскритского канона.
Там говорится, что сутры хинаяны могут быть поняты с точки зрения учения махаяны, но не наоборот. Наверняка указанное Вами место имеет свое толкование с позиции махаяны, просто я его не всречал, а гадать мне не хочется. Но в любом случае, я стану стараться все осмыслять прежде всего с точки зрения, изложенной в махаянских сутрах, так, как этому учат в моей традиции. )))

Вы, кстати, увлеклись межконфессиональным спором и не ответили на вопрос о "бессознательном".
А он гораздо интереснее.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

И еще один момент. Если один монах постиг истина (на ваш взгляд) и он обратился с ней к Благословенному, то почему Благословенный ему сказал, что это не истина, а пагубный взгляд, который принесет этому монаху много зла? Странно, вообще-то это выглядит.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Странно, вообще-то это выглядит.


Разберемся со временем, не к спеху ))))

----------


## Федор Ф

> Для меня буддизм существует исключительно в контексте традиции реализации и толкования, представленной школами Северного буддизма, основанного на полноте санскритского канона.
> Там говорится, что сутры хинаяны могут быть поняты с точки зрения учения махаяны, но не наоборот. Наверняка указанное Вами место имеет свое толкование с позиции махаяны, просто я его не всречал, а гадать мне не хочется. Но в любом случае, я стану стараться все осмыслять прежде всего с точки зрения, изложенной в махаянских сутрах, так, как этому учат в моей традиции. )))
> 
> Вы, кстати, увлеклись межконфессиональным спором и не ответили на вопрос о "бессознательном".
> А он гораздо интереснее.


По поводу бессознательного я добавил в сообщении выше.
По поводу точки зрения - Будда учил осмысливать только с одной точки зрения - с точки зрения истины. 
Межконфессиональные споры никогда ни к чему не приведут, если мы не будем учитывать эту точку зрения и меня лично такие споры никогда не увлекали. Я думаю, что имеет смысл отбросить общеизвестные мнения обеих сторон друг о друге и посмотреть на любой вопрос именно с точки зрения истины, опираясь на тот материал, который дошел до нас, тхеравадинский ли, или махаянский. 
Немного из своего опыта: ваша точка зрения мне известна с тех пор, когда и я был махаянцем. Когда я последовал совету Будды и попытался рассуждать с точки зрения истины, а не традиции - я стал тхеравадином :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Когда я последовал совету Будды и попытался рассуждать с точки зрения истины, а не традиции - я стал тхеравадином


Нет никакой истины, есть только собственное понимание. Просто у Вас оно одно, а у меня - другое.
Люди разные же.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Разберемся со временем, не к спеху ))))


Надеюсь. Спасибо за беседу, Сергей. Всем нам остается пожелать не сбиться с пути.

----------

Сергей Хос (28.05.2012), Тао (03.12.2012)

----------


## Александар

Сергей Хос: "Так что такое "бессознательное", что за дхарма? это вид сознания или это объект для сознания, которое есть одна из пяти совокупностей?"
  После Ваших постов(несколько лет) Вы задаёте странный вопрос. Вы же разжевали это давно на форуме, но не можете проглотить? "Вне имени и формы сознания не существует" - это Вам не ответ?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей Хос: "Так что такое "бессознательное", что за дхарма? это вид сознания или это объект для сознания, которое есть одна из пяти совокупностей?"
>   После Ваших постов(несколько лет) Вы задаёте странный вопрос. Вы же разжевали это давно на форуме, но не можете проглотить? "Вне имени и формы сознания не существует" - это Вам не ответ?


Я ведь Федора спросил. Меня интересовало его понимание того, что он сказал. Свое понимание я и так знаю. ))))

----------


## Федор Ф

> Так что такое "бессознательное", что за дхарма? это вид сознания или это объект для сознания, которое есть одна из пяти совокупностей


Мое (!!!) мнение - объект для сознания. Думаю, что это каммический опыт, который, конечно, вне сознания лежит. Если говорить о взаимозависимом происхождении, то сознание возникает следом за неведением, жаждой, формациями. (Но перед рождением!). Все это до сознания возникает, т.е. *бес*сознательно. В этой же сфере лежит знание о прошлых жизнях

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если говорить о взаимозависимом происхождении, то сознание возникает следом за неведением, жаждой, формациями. (Но перед рождением!). Все это до сознания возникает, т.е. *бес*сознательно.


То есть неведение - причина сознания? а если неведения нет, сознание не возникает? следовательно, Будда не имеет сознания.




> В этой же сфере лежит знание о прошлых жизнях


В сфере неведения? тогда это не знание.

----------


## Федор Ф

> То есть неведение - причина сознания?


Причина сансары, существования (а оно - часть сансары), следовательно и сознания




> а если неведения нет, сознание не возникает? следовательно, Будда не имеет сознания.


Нет, не возникает, оно уже есть у просветленного, поскольку он существует. И с  помощью сознания он уничтожает неведение и постигает Ниббану. Когда заканчивается жизнь - достигает Париниббаны и сознание больше не возникает, конечно. С устранением неведения уничтожается вся цепочка взаимозависимого возникновения. "Вся эта масса страдания". В том числе рождение, существование и сознание, тем более. Все это четко описано в Каноне. 




> В сфере неведения? тогда это не знание


Так все находится в сфере неведения, кроме Ниббаны, в том числе и информация о прошлых жизнях. Ее имеет достигший 4 джханы, а не только просветленный. От 4 джханы до Ниббаны еще пилить и пилить.

----------

Сергей Хос (28.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, не возникает, оно уже есть у просветленного, поскольку он существует.


В цепи причинности сознание - не на первом месте, оно возникает зависимо, и первый фактор - неведение. Непонятно, как может быть сознание, если нет неведения и жажды.

----------

Wyrd (28.05.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> В цепи причинности сознание - не на первом месте, оно возникает зависимо, и первый фактор - неведение. Непонятно, как может быть сознание, если нет неведения и жажды.


Я ведь вам объяснил. Потому что жизнь, возникшая по причине неведения еще продолжается. Она же не может быть без сознания и тела. Тело тоже ведь не исчезает при достижении Ниббаны. 
Кстати, Будда объясняет это! Тем, что вся эта масса страдания уничтожается не в обратном порядке (имя и форма, сознание, жажда и т. д. ) а именно в том же самом. Т.е. с уничтожением неведения исчезает жажда, с уничтожением жажды - привязанность и т. д. Ну и до сознания, имени-и-формы и рождения доходит очередь. Т.е. нового рождения не возникает. "Рождение разрушено, нет больше никакой формы бытия" - так определяет Будда Ниббану. Остается только дожить жизнь и все. Можно не доживать - это уже не имеет значения. Когда тяжелобольной человек достигал Ниббаны и заканчивал жизнь самоубийством - Будда не был против. Тело уже больше не нужно в этом случае. "Применил благородно нож" - говорил Будда о таком человеке. Жизнь вообще не нужна. Она - результат неведения. И ценна она только как возможность выйти из сансары. Другой ценности у нее нет.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В цепи причинности сознание - не на первом месте, оно возникает зависимо, и первый фактор - неведение. Непонятно, как может быть сознание, если нет неведения и жажды.


Полное прекращение загрязнений ума, не обязательно должно подразумевать собой мгновенное исчезновение пяти совокупностей. После своего Пробуждения Будда ведь ещё не один десяток лет обучал Дхамме. Ниббана достигаемая в момент достижения архатства называется саупадисеса-ниббана, т.е. «ниббана с остаточными группами существования» или просто «ниббана с остатком». После смерти физического тела, не происходит новых рождений.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я ведь вам объяснил.


Нет, не объяснили. Если бы мы считали, что сознание - одна из телесных функций, тогда да, можно было бы сказать: "Потому что жизнь, возникшая по причине неведения еще продолжается".
Но сознание возникает на основе своих собственных факторов, и тело тут не при чем. И первый из этих факторов - неведение. (Правда, надо заметить, и здесь есть небольшая нелогичность. Атрибутом чего является неведение, если оно в причинной цепи стоит до сознания?)





> Т.е. с уничтожением неведения исчезает жажда, с уничтожением жажды - привязанность и т. д. Ну и до сознания, имени-и-формы и рождения *доходит очередь*.


Как это "доходит очередь"? Типа, неведение уже исчезло, а жажда еще остается?

----------

Ондрий (28.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нет, не объяснили. Если бы мы считали, что сознание - одна из телесных функций, тогда да, можно было бы сказать: "Потому что жизнь, возникшая по причине неведения еще продолжается".
> Но сознание возникает на основе своих собственных факторов, и тело тут не при чем. И первый из этих факторов - неведение. (Правда, надо заметить, и здесь есть небольшая нелогичность. Атрибутом чего является неведение, если оно в причинной цепи стоит до сознания?)


Двенадцать звеньев обусловленного возникновения охватывают три жизни: предыдущую, эту и последующую. Невежество было в предыдущей жизни. Оно обусловило возникновение волевых конструкций (формирователей). Волевые конструкции обусловили возникновение сознания в этом рождении. Сознание обусловило возникновение психики-и-тела (нама-рупа) в этом рождении. 
К тому же, звенья обусловленного возникновения - не костяшки домино, толкающие друг друга, и не последовательная смена кинокадров. Каждое предшествующее звено делает возможным следующее, но продолжает существовать и после возникновения следующего. Важно то, что с прекращением необходимой предпосылки развертывание следующего звена в будущем прекращается. Кхандхи у Пробудившегося такие же, но нет неведения и жажды, следовательно, после распада оставшихся групп существования, не будет нового рождения.

----------

Ittosai (28.05.2012), Сергей Хос (28.05.2012), Федор Ф (28.05.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Нет, не объяснили


Возможно, вы невнимательно читали мое объяснение, или я не могу четко объяснять, как Чернявский,





> Как это "доходит очередь"? Типа, неведение уже исчезло, а жажда еще остается?


Нет. С исчезновением неведения (повторюсь)  исчезает вся цепочка. Но не враз, а поэтапно, да. Жажда не исчезнет, пока не исчезнет неведение. Так сказано в Каноне, да и так понятно, мне кажется. С исчезновением неведения, исчезает жажда, с исчезновением жажды - привязанность, С исчезновением привязанности... и т.д. Эта формула повторяется в Каноне много раз.

----------

Сергей Хос (28.05.2012)

----------

